# Asus Z77 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews) **UPDATED 4/22**



## SimpleTech

*Useful guides/tips*

Tools to flash and recover BIOS on ASUS P8xxx boards (FD44Editor, FTK)
Asus BIOSes with updated RAID ROM
[How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware
[How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM
[Guide] Maximus 5 GENE Preview/Review 8 Pack style
[Guide] ASUS Z77 UEFI Tuning Guide for overclocking
[Guide] Maximus V GENE Overclocking Guide/Tips
[Guide] ASUS ROG Maximus V Formula UEFI OC Tuning
[Guide] Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide ► Asus Motherboards

*What's Changed?*



Spoiler: click here for recent changes



*4/22:*

Broadcom BT/Wi-Fi Driver
Windows 7/8: 6.30.145.26

[*]Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
[*]Updated BIOS:
P8Z77-V - 1908
P8Z77-V PRO - 1908
P8Z77-V DELUXE - 1908
P8Z77-V PREMIUM - 1908



*P8Z77-I DELUXE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0902
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0902 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed can't boot to WinPE 4.0 X64.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0607
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0607 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0508
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0508 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0501
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0501 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Bluetooth/Wi-Fi
> 
> Broadcom BT/Wi-Fi Driver
> Windows 7/8: 6.30.145.26
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ VRM 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 1.01.11
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.02
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.06
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.07






*P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed can't boot to WinPE 4.0 X64.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0601
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0601 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0407
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0407 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0308
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0308 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0307
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0307 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0306
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0306 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Bluetooth/Wi-Fi
> 
> Intel PROSet/Wireless Bluetooth Software
> Windows 7: 2.6.1212
> Windows 8: 2.6.1212
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ VRM 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 1.01.11
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.02
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.06
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.07






*P8Z77-M*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1806
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1806 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some warning messages will show more than once in BIOS setup.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1206
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1206 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1102
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1102 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0906 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0802
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0802 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ VRM 1.01.19
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.12
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06






*P8Z77-M PRO*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some warning messages will show more than once in BIOS setup.
> - Added SB RAID UEFI driver (11.6.0.1702).
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1303
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1303 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0907
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0907 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> DIGI+ VRM 1.01.19
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.20
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.11
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06






*Z77-A*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0402 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 2.00.11
> DIGI+ VRM 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.23
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.22
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.16
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.05.03






*P8Z77-V*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1205
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1205 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1015 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0906 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Wi-Fi
> 
> Atheros Wireless Driver
> Windows 7/8: 10.0.0.234
> 
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.37
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.13
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.07
> Wi-Fi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.09






*P8Z77-V LE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix WINPE UEFI mode can't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0706
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0706 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0705
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0705 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0605
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0605 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0513
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0513 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0512
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0512 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0510
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0510 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0316
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0316 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.35
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13






*P8Z77-V LE PLUS*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix WINPE UEFI mode can't boot.
> - Fixed sometimes CPU ratio error.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0605
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0605 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0515
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0515 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0510
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0510 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0404
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0404 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0401 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0316
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0316 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.35
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13






*P8Z77-V LK*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix WINPE UEFI mode can't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0904 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0817
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0817 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0812
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0812 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0404
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0404 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Speed up BIOS POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0308
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0308 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Add high frequency DRAM support (Ivy Bridge CPU needed).
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0210
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0210 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14






*P8Z77-V LK2*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1002
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1002 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0806
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0806 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ Update 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14






*P8Z77-V LX*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance compatibility with some PCIE devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix WINPE UEFI mode can't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1404
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1404 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1306
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1306 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1304
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1304 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1201
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1201 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0610
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0610 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0607
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0607 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Add high frequency DRAM support (Ivy Bridge CPU needed).
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0401 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0312
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0312 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.44
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14






*P8Z77-V LX2*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed can't boot to WinPE 4.0 X64.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0501
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0501 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.01.18
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert+ 1.01.14
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.49
> System Information 1.02.13
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.14






*P8Z77-V PRO*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some warning messages will show more than once in BIOS setup.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1206
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1206 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1015 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0906 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Fix S4 resume fail with Windows 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Wi-Fi
> 
> Atheros Wireless Driver
> Windows 7/8: 10.0.0.234
> 
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.08
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.10






*P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2 / QVL 3
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some warning messages will show more than once in BIOS setup.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0301
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0301 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Wi-Fi
> 
> Atheros Wireless Driver
> Windows 7/8: 10.0.0.234
> 
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.10






*P8Z77-V DELUXE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1709
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1709 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1617
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1617 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> n/a
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1401 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1206
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1206 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1015 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0906 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Fix S4 resume fail with Windows 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> Bluetooth/Wi-Fi
> 
> Broadcom Bluetooth Driver
> Windows 7: 6.5.1.2700
> Windows 8: 12.0.0.3600
> 
> Broadcom Wireless Driver
> Windows 7: 5.100.196.18
> Windows 8: 6.30.145.26
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus SSD Caching II 1.00.08
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.10






*P8Z77-V PREMIUM*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2 / QVL 3
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some warning messages will show more than once in BIOS setup.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1709
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1709 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1617
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1617 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1401 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0310
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0310 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Bluetooth/Wi-Fi
> 
> Broadcom Bluetooth Driver
> Windows 7: 6.5.1.2700
> Windows 8: 12.0.0.3600
> 
> Broadcom Wireless Driver
> Windows 7: 5.100.196.18
> Windows 8: 6.30.95.14
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Asus Update 2.00.08*
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus SSD Caching II 1.00.08
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.37
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.13
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.07
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.09






*SABERTOOTH Z77*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1908
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1908 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1616 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1304
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1304 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1206
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1206 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1015 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0906
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0906 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *Thermal Radar 1.01.29*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.10
> System Information 1.02.15
> Thermal Radar 1.01.27
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14






*P8Z77 WS*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> http://https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77_WS/]PRODUCT LINK[/URL]
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3505
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3505 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed abnormal of F8 function under fastboot.
> - Update help strings of [Network Stack] Driver Support.
> - Add Interrupt 19 Capture.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3403 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Add Intel Phi card supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patch Corsair A1225M12S chassis fan issue.
> - Update CPU ratio auto rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3205
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3205 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Revise some setup help strings.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3105
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3105 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Revise some Setup item location and help strings.
> - Fix system would be hang at POST when plugged some TV card.
> - Fix can't enter UEFI Win 7 when enable secure boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3007
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3007 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Always enable PS/2 detection when user power on by power button.
> - Revise setup strings.
> - Update ME code.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0703
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0703 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update EC firmware version to 0130.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0601
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0601 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update MRC to 1.2.0.
> - Update "DRAM Voltage" help string.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some abnormal error message in POST after update BIOS and remove battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> Asus SSD Caching II 1.00.07
> Asus Update 1.04.07
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.37
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.00
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.13
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.13






*MAXIMUS V GENE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1707
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1707 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1604 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1309
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1309 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1101 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0904 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improves clear CMOS.
> - Fix TCL12 boot problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0903
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0903 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0813
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0813 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0078
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0078 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - One small tweak added.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0075
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0075 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - One small tweak added.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0074
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0074 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Updates dram tuning, memory presets.
> - Fix 6950 flash to 6970 bootup issue.
> - Fix ROG Connect show DRAM voltage wrongly.
> - Adds CPU ratio adjust to ROG Connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0881
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0881 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed data vref bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0880
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0880 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Updates system compatibility.
> - Improves performance.
> - Improves DRAM OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Added DRAM tuning.
> - Improved performance.
> - Default enable thunderbolt support.
> - IRST update.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Fixed S4 resume fail with Windows 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0047
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0047 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improved DRAM OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> ASUS ROG GameFirst II 1.02.03
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Network iControl 1.03.09
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)






*MAXIMUS V FORMULA*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL 1 / QVL 2 / QVL 3
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1707
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1707 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1604 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1309
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1309 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0402 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0221
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0221 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB BIOS Flashback 1.00.06
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.10






*MAXIMUS V EXTREME*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1707
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1707 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> - Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1604 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1501
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1309
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1309 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0604 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0257
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0257 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Video
> 
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software
> Windows 7/8: 2.1.224.26520
> 
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3071 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 4000/2500 only*
> Windows 7/8: 9.17.10.3062 (32-bit) / (64-bit) *HD Graphics 3000/2000 only*
> 
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.8.251 (Windows 8 has a native driver)
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.4.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.001
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *Ai Charger+ 2.00.01*
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Charger+ 2.00.00
> AI Suite II Patch 1.00.01
> Asus Update 2.00.09
> DIGI+ Power Control 1.00.38
> DrvResource
> EPU 1.03.22
> FAN Xpert 2 1.00.18
> GPU Boost 1.01.05
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.03.01
> MyLogo 1.03.06
> Probe II 1.00.51
> System Information 1.02.15
> TurboV EVO 1.01.43
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.15 (Windows 7) / 1.04.03 (Windows 8)
> USB Charger+ 1.00.14
> Wi-Fi Engine 1.01.03
> Wi-Fi GO! 1.02.08
> WiFi GO! Remote (Android) 1.1.10


----------



## SimpleTech

*Reviews/Previews*

*P8Z77-I DELUXE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[PREVIEW] OCaholic
[PREVIEW] VR-Zone
[REVIEW] HiTech Legion



P8Z77-M

P8Z77-M PRO

*P8Z77-V*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[REVIEW] HiTech Legion



P8Z77-V LE

P8Z77-V LK

P8Z77-V LX

*P8Z77-V PRO*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[PREVIEW] Hardware Secrets
[REVIEW] Overclock3D.net



*P8Z77-V DELUXE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[PREVIEW] OCFreaks!
[PREVIEW] Hardware Secrets
[PREVIEW] OCaholic
[REVIEW] OCaholic
[REVIEW] Benchmark Reviews Part 1 / Part 2
[REVIEW] OCFreaks!



*SABERTOOTH Z77*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[PREVIEW] OCaholic
[PREVIEW] Guru3D
[REVIEW] Bits and Chips



P8Z77 WS

*Maximus V GENE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[PREVIEW] LAN OC
[REVIEW] eTeknix Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge
[REVIEW] Vortez
[REVIEW] Guru3D
[REVIEW] HiTech Legion
[REVIEW] KitGuru
[REVIEW] Motherboards.org
[REVIEW] Tech Radar
[REVIEW] Hardwarecanucks



*Maximus V FORMULA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[REVIEW] OCFreaks!
[REVIEW] OCaholic
[REVIEW] XtremeHardware



*Videos*

*P8Z77-I DELUXE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































P8Z77-M

P8Z77-M PRO

*P8Z77-V*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















P8Z77-V LE

P8Z77-V LK

P8Z77-V LX

*P8Z77-V PRO*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















*P8Z77-V DELUXE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









































SABERTOOTH Z77

P8Z77 WS

Maximus V GENE

Maximus V FORMULA

*USB3 and Windows8 Guide*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Because Win 8 has a native USB3 driver, Intel won't release theirs. Which is dumb, since it makes those USB3 ports usable.
I have the P77V -Deluxe or whatever. I'm putting together are revamped rig and I thought, hey, why not try this Windows 8 I got? I've liked it enough on other computers. This is the mistake, but I don't want to buy another Win7 copy...
Now I don't know about you guys, but I have a large external that I copy backups to in case my internal drives fail. It's 3TB and USB3 (I don't know if this part matters), so it gets the three last backups. The Intel ports will not read it. Asus ports are fine and dandy. See with the Intel ports, I get the recognition sound, it pops up in USB and devices, sometimes even in disk management, but never have I been able to access it. It is a large drive, so it isn't exactly instant, but eventually it vanishes from devices because it spins down and turns off.
All my other stuff is USB2, but I think it is purely size related, because the ports work fine for every thing else that I have, all of which is smaller than 1TB. Did I mention that the Intel USB2 ports also won't read the drive? Fun times.

So the Intel driver doesn't work on Windows 8, but without it, my front panel USB3 will become instantly useless.

After much looking and getting mostly results about installing Windows 8 on a 3TB drive, I finally thought to myself, hell, this driver package has INF files. That's basically a universal installer. If I can alter it enough, I should be able to install it. I open the file and thought to myself, I am too tired for this, so instead, I turned to google and found that someone had already done this. Not only that, it is a longer process than I imagined.

Here is a legible guide based on a guide by a legend named ekko.

My 3TB drive is now recognised on all USB3 ports, Intel or Asus! The USB2 ports still don't recognise it, but that's OK.


----------



## EaglePC

cool i remembers z68 now i have a z77 can't wait for the updates and chat about this board

question is the wifi that comes with the asus p8z77-v deluxe good for wideband cable 50mb down / 5mb up ?

also do you use both intel usb3 and asmedia usb3 ?


----------



## SimpleTech

It's probably some cheap 1T2R adapter. I'll have to look into more. In any case, I'd recommend the Intel NIC.

If you board has more than one USB 3.0 controller, the one I would use is Intel's.


----------



## EaglePC

thanks yes intel all the way

only thing i can't go hardwire at the moment i do have a asus wireless pci e card that kick a** it works for me i was think of ilimitate it,but we have to see ,maybe when i hook this z77 mb up tomorrow i sure find out...


----------



## NoGuru

I have the Gene, and just started playing with it a bit last night with my 2500K. Definably has a lot of features and is quite impressive. Can't wait to get an Ivy and some LN2 on this board.
I did have a problem trying to run an 8800 GTX+ on it though, actually tried two cards, two cables, two monitors and the only thing that it would recognize was the on board HDMI. I set it to PCI-E in the BIOS but still nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## coolhandluke41

where did you get Gene from ,didn't think they have them listed in stores or do they ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> where did you get Gene from ,didn't think they have them listed in stores or do they ?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131830
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-MAXIMUS-GENE-Intel-Motherboards/dp/B007RIFJPY
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-MAX5GNE
http://www.buy.com/prod/maximus-v-gene-atx-z77-vga-4xdimm-ddr3-2xpcie3-0/230466793.html


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah got it from the Egg.
So the Gene won't boot my 8* series cards but th e570 GTX works great.
If anyone can find the mem TweakIT 1.01.5 please post it.

This board has TONS of options including some hidden ones like LN2 mode.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> If anyone can find the mem TweakIT 1.01.5 please post it.


Here's 1.01.6


----------



## coolhandluke41

cool beans ,thanks Simple ,will be getting one for LN2








EDIT ; @ Guru ..
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162386

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1659


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Here's 1.01.6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cool beans ,thanks Simple ,will be getting one for LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ; @ Guru ..
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162386
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1659


Thanks, both of you. I am trying to get used to all the settings while looking stuff up at the same time, so you guys just saved me some work.
Back to tweaking








Board did not come with a jumper for LN2 mode so might want to look for one ahead of time. If you don't have one let me know and I can send you some.
I am on BIOS 881 and seems to be pretty decent so far.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Thanks, both of you. I am trying to get used to all the settings while looking stuff up at the same time, so you guys just saved me some work.
> Back to tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board did not come with a jumper for LN2 mode so might want to look for one ahead of time. If you don't have one let me know and I can send you some.
> I am on BIOS 881 and seems to be pretty decent so far.


try to work with trans slew and rec slew in bios,it supposed to help quite a bit on this boards
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2603722&postcount=18
EDIT;are this TridentX RAM ?


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah Trident X 2600's
I haven't set the RAM yet, just been installed drivers and utilities to see what I will be using on my benching OS's.


----------



## NoGuru

Just getting a little more intimate with her.


----------



## NoGuru

3770K is dead. Booted at 4.2 to install some drivers and it never booted again.


----------



## Exostenza

Just got my P8Z77-V Pro installed and everything is working perfectly. Will try to do some overclocking and report back later. I hear these things pretty much OC for you if you don't mind being at ~4.4ghz which is awesome. I would like to hit 4.6-4.8ghz with this 3770k I have in it. Going to be pretty nice coming from my i7 860 @ 3.7ghz!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> 3770K is dead. Booted at 4.2 to install some drivers and it never booted again.


*expletive refrained from*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *expletive refrained from*


Well I gotta put the SB back in the board to confirm but I cannot get it to boot. Worked on it for about 10 hours yesterday. More info to follow


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *expletive refrained from*
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gotta put the SB back in the board to confirm but I cannot get it to boot. Worked on it for about 10 hours yesterday. More info to follow
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaat?


Yeah kinda sucks, but what is even worse is I decided to play some BF3 to blow off some steam and hand my butt handed to me I was ragging yesterday


----------



## samwiches

^Sorry to hear about that chip. Return it?

I just installed a 3770K on a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, but that board was up for sale and just found a buyer the day I got the chip, so now I need a board.

If I want to be back up today it looks like I have to go to Fry's and choose from the Sabertooth, P8Z77-V, or Z77-V Pro (or some MSI boards I've never heard of).

What is the Sabertooth intended for? It's got 8+4(+2) power phases and costs $20 more than the Z77 Pro which is 12+4 phase. I have no use for onboard devices, ports or whatever. I just want OC options. Go with the Pro, or is there more to the Sabertooth that I'm not seeing?


----------



## Exostenza

Anyone have any idea how to get stereo upmix when using 4 speakers on these Z77 boards? I saw video of an Asus rep saying it is possible and I can't seem to figure it out for myself and Google is of no help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^Sorry to hear about that chip. Return it?
> I just installed a 3770K on a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, but that board was up for sale and just found a buyer the day I got the chip, so now I need a board.
> If I want to be back up today it looks like I have to go to Fry's and choose from the Sabertooth, P8Z77-V, or Z77-V Pro (or some MSI boards I've never heard of).
> What is the Sabertooth intended for? It's got 8+4(+2) power phases and costs $20 more than the Z77 Pro which is 12+4 phase. I have no use for onboard devices, ports or whatever. I just want OC options. Go with the Pro, or is there more to the Sabertooth that I'm not seeing?


For pure Overclocking go with the Gene if they have it, otherwise the Pro should be good.
The Gene has more options then any board ever made. Expecially RAM profiles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get stereo upmix when using 4 speakers on these Z77 boards? I saw video of an Asus rep saying it is possible and I can't seem to figure it out for myself and Google is of no help.


Not sure


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah kinda sucks, but what is even worse is I decided to play some BF3 to blow off some steam and hand my butt handed to me I was ragging yesterday










thatls some funny ^%$^%

EDIT ;as for other Asus OC boards i hear great things about Deluxe specially for RAM clocking








http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164104


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^Sorry to hear about that chip. Return it?
> I just installed a 3770K on a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, but that board was up for sale and just found a buyer the day I got the chip, so now I need a board.
> If I want to be back up today it looks like I have to go to Fry's and choose from the Sabertooth, P8Z77-V, or Z77-V Pro (or some MSI boards I've never heard of).
> What is the Sabertooth intended for? It's got 8+4(+2) power phases and costs $20 more than the Z77 Pro which is 12+4 phase. I have no use for onboard devices, ports or whatever. I just want OC options. Go with the Pro, or is there more to the Sabertooth that I'm not seeing?


Sabertooth is for people who want extra tough components for longevity. I did some research and as a gamer and OCer the Sabertooth is not a very good board. The Pro has better voltage regulation (better for overclocking) and has better memory support (again better for overclocking). For the regular OCN overclocker it looks like the Asus P8Z77-V Pro board is the best choice and that is why I bough it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Well I gotta put the SB back in the board to confirm but I cannot get it to boot. Worked on it for about 10 hours yesterday. More info to follow


Encouraging not.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatls some funny ^%$^%


Yeah, my wife and friend were laughing at me too









Going to test when I get back from the gym, will try and give an update then.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^Sorry to hear about that chip. Return it?
> I just installed a 3770K on a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, but that board was up for sale and just found a buyer the day I got the chip, so now I need a board.
> If I want to be back up today it looks like I have to go to Fry's and choose from the Sabertooth, P8Z77-V, or Z77-V Pro (or some MSI boards I've never heard of).
> What is the Sabertooth intended for? It's got 8+4(+2) power phases and costs $20 more than the Z77 Pro which is 12+4 phase. I have no use for onboard devices, ports or whatever. I just want OC options. Go with the Pro, or is there more to the Sabertooth that I'm not seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth is for people who want extra tough components for longevity. I did some research and as a gamer and OCer the Sabertooth is not a very good board. The Pro has better voltage regulation (better for overclocking) and has better memory support (again better for overclocking). For the regular OCN overclocker it looks like the Asus P8Z77-V Pro board is the best choice and that is why I bough it.
Click to expand...

I hope this UD5H is the best board like the UD3P was way back when








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatls some funny ^%$^%
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my wife and friend were laughing at me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to test when I get back from the gym, will try and give an update then.
Click to expand...

Please do buddy


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> cool i remembers z68 now i have a z77 can't wait for the updates and chat about this board
> question is the wifi that comes with the asus p8z77-v deluxe good for wideband cable 50mb down / 5mb up ?
> also do you use both intel usb3 and asmedia usb3 ?


The wifi is N is yes it should be good to 300mb down and up. Also yes it has both intel and asmedia usb 3 and sata 3.


----------



## NoGuru

Just put the 2500K in the Gene and it booted fine. Updated the BIOS on the Z68Xp to the latest and put the 3770K in and no booty. Die CPU DIE!


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Just put the 2500K in the Gene and it booted fine. Updated the BIOS on the Z68Xp to the latest and put the 3770K in and no booty. Die CPU DIE!


Did you clear the CMOS before putting the 3770k in there?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Did you clear the CMOS before putting the 3770k in there?


Yep. This BIOS even recognized it but as soon as you go to boot...nothing. It's the chip for sure, I have done every test known to man.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^Sorry to hear about that chip. Return it?
> I just installed a 3770K on a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, but that board was up for sale and just found a buyer the day I got the chip, so now I need a board.
> If I want to be back up today it looks like I have to go to Fry's and choose from the Sabertooth, P8Z77-V, or Z77-V Pro (or some MSI boards I've never heard of).
> What is the Sabertooth intended for? It's got 8+4(+2) power phases and costs $20 more than the Z77 Pro which is 12+4 phase. I have no use for onboard devices, ports or whatever. I just want OC options. Go with the Pro, or is there more to the Sabertooth that I'm not seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth is for people who want extra tough components for longevity. I did some research and as a gamer and OCer the Sabertooth is not a very good board. The Pro has better voltage regulation (better for overclocking) and has better memory support (again better for overclocking). For the regular OCN overclocker it looks like the Asus P8Z77-V Pro board is the best choice and that is why I bough it.
Click to expand...

Couldn't find any deals on a Maximus V so I got P8Z77-V Pro.

I had four of the Z68's so I should be tired of these, but it's got lots more power options to look at.

That reminds me, with the 3770K there is no place to find the output watts under monitoring software anymore. It was the same on the Z68, so maybe there needs to be a BIOS update. (Or what is needed?)


----------



## SimpleTech

Try the latest version of HWiNFO64.


----------



## samwiches

Thanks.

I'm not sure what to make of that reading. It's about as high as the 2500K that I had.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Sabertooth is for people who want extra tough components for longevity. I did some research and as a gamer and OCer the Sabertooth is not a very good board. T*he Pro has better voltage regulation (better for overclocking)* and has better memory support (again better for overclocking). For the regular OCN overclocker it looks like the Asus P8Z77-V Pro board is the best choice and that is why I bough it.


Doubt it, the Sabertooth has better quallity phase array.


----------



## CallsignVega

For the love of god I am about to toss this Maximus V Gene out the window. What is the major malfunction with Asus and detecting a freaking USB keyboard on startup? Tried two different keyboards and only 1 USB port out of them all registers it. The huge issue is tjat when I press CTR I to get into the RAID config nothing happens. No matter how fast I press the keys it just blows right past the screen which only flashes for a second.

Using BIOS 0701, is this stuff ever tested? So here I sit unable to set up RAID and install Windows. The keyboard works in the BIOS but my mouse doesn't no matter which usb port. On my RIVE they both work fine and I could use them in the BIOS. So what voodoo majic do I need to perform in order to get into the RAID config?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Doubt it, the Sabertooth has better quallity phase array.


Sabertooth is 8+4 power phase while pro is 12+8 power phase design.

An Asus rep said the sabertooth uses the TUF design made for longevity through quality of parts, but for overclockers the Pro is better and will last anyone as long as they need the motherboard for. Sabertooth has a 5 year warranty for people who want to make sure the mobo will last, but is completely unneeded for regular overclockers on OCN imo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For the love of god I am about to toss this Maximus V Gene out the window. What is the major malfunction with Asus and detecting a freaking USB keyboard on startup? Tried two different keyboards and only 1 USB port out of them all registers it. The huge issue is tjat when I press CTR I to get into the RAID config nothing happens. No matter how fast I press the keys it just blows right past the screen which only flashes for a second.
> Using BIOS 0701, is this stuff ever tested? So here I sit unable to set up RAID and install Windows. The keyboard works in the BIOS but my mouse doesn't no matter which usb port. On my RIVE they both work fine and I could use them in the BIOS. So what voodoo majic do I need to perform in order to get into the RAID config?


UPDATE:

Just used BIOS 0881 and it still won't let me into RAID config menu.

Here is a video:






As you can see keyboard is working as expected, let's me pause at the raid screen so you know the computer is taking keyboard commands. Yet CTR I does nothing. This problem is just silly but extremely annoying as it's a show-stopper for my new build. If anyone else could test this...

I must be missing the ROG RAID edition keyboard with the special raid config menu key..









Tried every M5G BIOS in this thread, still cannot get into RAID config. After 5 hours or working on this, time for bed, ASUS has me beat! The only thing I can logically conclude is that the ASUS BIOS people set the RAID config to flash so quickly in order to speed up boot time (it's literally up for less than a second), that it won't register keystrokes no matter how fast you do them.

It will be really sad if I have to put together my disssasembled X79 setup just to create a new RAID volume on my Vertex 4's to use with the M5G.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For the love of god I am about to toss this Maximus V Gene out the window. What is the major malfunction with Asus and detecting a freaking USB keyboard on startup? Tried two different keyboards and only 1 USB port out of them all registers it. The huge issue is tjat when I press CTR I to get into the RAID config nothing happens. No matter how fast I press the keys it just blows right past the screen which only flashes for a second.
> Using BIOS 0701, is this stuff ever tested? So here I sit unable to set up RAID and install Windows. The keyboard works in the BIOS but my mouse doesn't no matter which usb port. On my RIVE they both work fine and I could use them in the BIOS. So what voodoo majic do I need to perform in order to get into the RAID config?


You should be on BIOS 881
The best option for the board to detect the keyboard is the USB 2.0 Ports right above ROG Connect.
As far as RAID go's, IDK, make sure you have the right drivers installed first and try changing the ports you are using.
I had to use the Black ports for an XP install, after that I moved them over to a red port once the drivers were installed in the OS.

Edit: I see you have been working on this at XS, so most of what I said you already tired. Keep us posted because I watched your Vid and that is messed up. I have to go to work but I will try some RAID combos when I get home to see what I can come up with.

Got a new 3770K yesterday and was testing all night. Fun chip so far, hit about 2780 10-11-11-31 on the RAM last night but still a ling way to go.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> The wifi is N is yes it should be good to 300mb down and up. Also yes it has both intel and asmedia usb 3 and sata 3.


wifi is great for the internet i get my full 30mb speeds / running my samsung media share app to my bluray- movies lag ,darn I wish it would go both ways.
I popped my wireless pic x1 works

thanks

btw got my i3770 i see more heat and doesn't beat my ole i2700k.(i beleive we need new bench programs we will see)

great system anyways


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Sabertooth is 8+4 power phase while pro is 12+8 power phase design.
> An Asus rep said the sabertooth uses the TUF design made for longevity through quality of parts, but for overclockers the Pro is better and will last anyone as long as they need the motherboard for. Sabertooth has a 5 year warranty for people who want to make sure the mobo will last, but is completely unneeded for regular overclockers on OCN imo.


Numbers doesent matter, quality of the phase rating etc is whats counts, 3 mofsets per phase> 2 mofsets per phase = more amps/current = more efficiency = less TDP = less heat = better oc. Remember Rampage IV Extreme has 8 +3 phase? now please tell me do you really think that the phase array on the pro is better, no? because the Sabertooth and ROG mobos use the same phase array, which is different from all other mobos Asus is offering.


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm maybe you guys can help me, Im pretty sure its a mobo problem i have.

PC Will boot into windows, But wont restart or shut down fully so i cant properly install windows.

Just shows this


----------



## NoGuru

Can you see the BIOS at all? Also how are you connected to the monitor?


----------



## Fortuneke

if i dont use SLi /cf would the asus P8z77-V LE be a good choice , and would it overclock to 4.5 GHz with ivy 3570K ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortuneke*
> 
> if i dont use SLi /cf would the asus P8z77-V LE be a good choice , and would it overclock to 4.5 GHz with ivy 3570K ?


That would be a good choice or the M V G. And "it" would not overclock it to 4.5 but you could with decent cooling.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Can you see the BIOS at all? Also how are you connected to the monitor?


I can get to the bios fine, connected via dvi


----------



## Aparition

Hey I have the P8Z77-V and everything works great save for the onboard audio front and rear ports do not detect my speakers/headphones. The Drivers are recognized and showing no conflicts.
No system crashes or BSODs.

I tried the drivers off the CD and downloaded the latest ones. On infrequent basis a message will pop up saying "device was unplugged" even if I have a jack installed.
Do you guys think it is a hardware problem?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> You should be on BIOS 881
> The best option for the board to detect the keyboard is the USB 2.0 Ports right above ROG Connect.
> As far as RAID go's, IDK, make sure you have the right drivers installed first and try changing the ports you are using.
> I had to use the Black ports for an XP install, after that I moved them over to a red port once the drivers were installed in the OS.
> Edit: I see you have been working on this at XS, so most of what I said you already tired. Keep us posted because I watched your Vid and that is messed up. I have to go to work but I will try some RAID combos when I get home to see what I can come up with.
> Got a new 3770K yesterday and was testing all night. Fun chip so far, hit about 2780 10-11-11-31 on the RAM last night but still a ling way to go.


I finally got into the RAID config. I will post this resolution just in case anyone else has this issue. So the first two keyboards no matter which USB ports, 2.0, 3.0, ASMedia 3.0 wouldn't work to get into RAID config. I remember I had a third unopened mini-MAC keyboard so I gave that a try. As I was testing all of the USB port's it appeared they weren't working until I got to the last one. Only the very top ASMedia 3.0 port finally let me into the RAID config menu. Not sure how or why this is, or why it takes three different keyboards and only one of the USB port's to work for this. Talk about a finicky motherboard.









Oh and my Logitech M570 trackball still doesn't work in the BIOS no matter which USB port I am connected to. First MB (M5G) I've ever had it doesn't work in.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I can get to the bios fine, connected via dvi


Press F8 when booting and you will be asked which device you want to boot from, select you Disk drive and boom, install windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey I have the P8Z77-V and everything works great save for the onboard audio front and rear ports do not detect my speakers/headphones. The Drivers are recognized and showing no conflicts.
> No system crashes or BSODs.
> I tried the drivers off the CD and downloaded the latest ones. On infrequent basis a message will pop up saying "device was unplugged" even if I have a jack installed.
> Do you guys think it is a hardware problem?


You have chipset drivers installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I finally got into the RAID config. I will post this resolution just in case anyone else has this issue. So the first two keyboards no matter which USB ports, 2.0, 3.0, ASMedia 3.0 wouldn't work to get into RAID config. I remember I had a third unopened mini-MAC keyboard so I gave that a try. As I was testing all of the USB port's it appeared they weren't working until I got to the last one. Only the very top ASMedia 3.0 port finally let me into the RAID config menu. Not sure how or why this is, or why it takes three different keyboards and only one of the USB port's to work for this. Talk about a finicky motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my Logitech M570 trackball still doesn't work in the BIOS no matter which USB port I am connected to. First MB (M5G) I've ever had it doesn't work in.


Wow, that is messed up. I had a few problems with the keyboard and mouse but once I connected to the 2.0 ports it was fine. I was also having trouble with it detecting my mouse in teh BIOS but it started working after a while. Glad you got it though







I will still test to see if I can get the the RAID menu tonight.


----------



## Aparition

Ya Chipset drivers installed. Double/triple/quadruple checked.
I had an issue with my PCI-e (x1) being detected for a little while too, but reseting the CMOS seems to of resolved it. However it still did not detect the card before installing new drivers, only after the drivers were installed was the card working.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Press F8 when booting and you will be asked which device you want to boot from, select you Disk drive and boom, install windows.


Keyboard is inactive, The problem was that i could boot into windows fine, I installed it even though i had to switch it off manualy when it wanted to restart, I could press shutdown in windows and it will go into a sleep kinda state with the black screen.

Anyway i installed with the downstairs pc win7 disc as its my first time installing a o/s usb based, Plus im not on the net anyway on the main pc for the time being.

But yeah i can shutdown from win7 so its either a dodgy vista bootable usb i created or the mobo is based on win7

Where can i buy a legit key from because wouldnt that be cheaper as i already own the disc lol







It might be time i moved anyway


----------



## NoGuru

BIOS 0074:
http://www.datafilehost.com/download-76359c05.html

Updates dram tuning, memory presets
fix 6950 flash to 6970 bootup issue
fix rog connect show dram voltage wrongly
adds cpu ratio adjust to rog connect

pending fix: high Frequency 2Dimm/Chanel with Command Rate 1T

BIOS is the newest for Gene 05/02/2012


----------



## EaglePC

I just notice on my asus p8z77-v deluxe chassis fan #4 is n/a in bios and AIDA64 ,I tried several fans on it nothing no read out
fan does work though...


----------



## Aparition

Ya I am taking my P8Z77-V in on friday to get replaced at Microcenter.







Rear Audio ports not working. Otherwise mobo is excellent.


----------



## NoGuru

Another Gene BIOS update 0075
http://www.datafilehost.com/download-e02952b8.html


----------



## Exostenza

I can put my computer to sleep manually and it comes out just fine, but I cannot get my computer to go to sleep automatically. Anyone else have this problem? I have no power options or CPU options disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## Aparition

manual sleep is ok. I don't think it sleep when log off idle state.
Will test back tomorrow when I get the new board.


----------



## EaglePC

sucks just found out amazon sold by amazon asus p8z77-v deluxe boards were recalled bad fan sensor on fan chassis #4 amazon was nice to give me full refund it would take them 2-4 weeks to get in i had to order 1 from the egg overnight


----------



## NoGuru

Wow, you really needed that Fan sensor


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Wow, you really needed that Fan sensor


It is a $200 fan sensor it better work!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is a $200 fan sensor it better work!


True, just suprised you are overnighting a new one for it.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I finally got into the RAID config. I will post this resolution just in case anyone else has this issue. So the first two keyboards no matter which USB ports, 2.0, 3.0, ASMedia 3.0 wouldn't work to get into RAID config. I remember I had a third unopened mini-MAC keyboard so I gave that a try. *As I was testing all of the USB port's it appeared they weren't working until I got to the last one. Only the very top ASMedia 3.0 port finally let me into the RAID config menu. Not sure how or why this is, or why it takes three different keyboards and only one of the USB port's to work for this.* Talk about a finicky motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my Logitech M570 trackball still doesn't work in the BIOS no matter which USB port I am connected to. First MB (M5G) I've ever had it doesn't work in.


Dude, i wrote you on Youtube channel...dunno if you try that metod but it sure dose helped me.

Make sure you have enabled wake by PCI-E in APM, and wake by keyboard> if you have selected USB 2.0 controller to be ASMedia set it to PCH instead.

Also turn off USB selective suspend in control panel - power options.

*Same goes for everyone who own ASUS mobo!*


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> True, just suprised you are overnighting a new one for it.


yes i have the z77 addiction , anyone else there have a bad sensor fan #4 ?

also i overnighted a gtx 680 from tigerdirect, never order anything from there thay told me in email sorry they were out of stock and the order was perfect showed 3 in stock i cried so it been a bad night so far


----------



## Sxcerino

Anyone run into any types of problems with the Sabertooth? I got one and will be OCing the 3570k this weekend, not sure if I will run into weird problems.

What's this deal with the Intel ME thing? Is it that important to update it?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> What's this deal with the Intel ME thing? Is it that important to update it?


It's needed to update a _thingy_ in Device Manager (I can't recall the actual name at the top of my head).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Dude, i wrote you on Youtube channel...dunno if you try that metod but it sure dose helped me.
> Make sure you have enabled wake by PCI-E in APM, and wake by keyboard> if you have selected USB 2.0 controller to be ASMedia set it to PCH instead.
> Also turn off USB selective suspend in control panel - power options.
> *Same goes for everyone who own ASUS mobo!*


I will give it a shot.


----------



## psyside

Oh i forgot to mention that you must (or at least its recommended) to use clear cmos before you alter those settings.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just got my Asus P8Z77 Deluxe up and running. Big thanks to SimpleTech for all the effort in making a simple thread with all the needed drivers/Bios. I checked your P67 thread weekly when I used a WS Rev.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just got my Asus P8Z77 Deluxe up and running. Big thanks to SimpleTech for all the effort in making a simple thread with all the needed drivers/Bios. I checked your P67 thread weekly when I used a WS Rev.


You're very welcome.









It's amazing how much more work these new Z77 boards are to add. I'm going through every single specification, file, and manual to make sure that what you're seeing is the latest driver/software for your particular board. Asus doesn't specify much, especially with the wireless or Bluetooth so I've had to track down who the OEM is.

It'll probably be later this weekend or Monday when I get the other boards finished. I'm remodeling my kitchen and do this plus other things all at the same time.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Can anyone with an ssd tell me what their cold boot times are. I have a P8Z77-I Deluxe incoming and I'm hoping for 15 seconds or less like my Asrock ITX does. Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Can anyone with an ssd tell me what their cold boot times are. I have a P8Z77-I Deluxe incoming and I'm hoping for 15 seconds or less like my Asrock ITX does. Thanks


I only have my old 80 Gig WD benchmarking drives hooked to mine but they boot in about 15-20 seconds so any SSD is going to be fast. If I remember correctly there is a setting to make it even faster but if your not on the delete key you will miss the BIOS









SimpleTech, are you going to add the Gene updates to the front page? I think I have posted a few BIOS already in this thread...maybe it was another one.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> SimpleTech, are you going to add the Gene updates to the front page? I think I have posted a few BIOS already in this thread...maybe it was another one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It'll probably be later this weekend or Monday when I get the other boards finished. I'm remodeling my kitchen and do this plus other things all at the same time.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I only have my old 80 Gig WD benchmarking drives hooked to mine but they boot in about 15-20 seconds so any SSD is going to be fast. If I remember correctly there is a setting to make it even faster but if your not on the delete key you will miss the BIOS


Thank you!


----------



## NoGuru

Doh, sorry I read so much I tend to skim.

Updated Fan Xpert module for AI Suite, fixes auto load profile on Windows start

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mis...rt2_V10015.zip


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I only have my old 80 Gig WD benchmarking drives hooked to mine but they boot in about 15-20 seconds so any SSD is going to be fast. If I remember correctly there is a setting to make it even faster but if your not on the delete key you will miss the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimpleTech, are you going to add the Gene updates to the front page? I think I have posted a few BIOS already in this thread...maybe it was another one.


What option would that be?

Also disabling the windows logo @ boot cuts down on boot time slightly.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Can anyone with an ssd tell me what their cold boot times are. I have a P8Z77-I Deluxe incoming and I'm hoping for 15 seconds or less like my Asrock ITX does. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I only have my old 80 Gig WD benchmarking drives hooked to mine but they boot in about 15-20 seconds so any SSD is going to be fast. *If I remember correctly there is a setting to make it even faster but if your not on the delete key you will miss the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> SimpleTech, are you going to add the Gene updates to the front page? I think I have posted a few BIOS already in this thread...maybe it was another one.
Click to expand...

Intel Rapid Start? I was wondering what that was. Even without it, I go from pushing power button to fully loaded windows in sub 15 seconds.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Intel Rapid Start? I was wondering what that was. Even without it, I go from pushing power button to fully loaded windows in sub 15 seconds.


I don't think it's intel Rapid start if POST times is the concern here

There are a few options you could enable however, such as skipping splash screen for the mobo, and loading windows screen for windows.


----------



## NoGuru

What I do with my board when no one is looking


----------



## banwell

I am getting strange pop up warning from Probe 2 software of AI Suite on a P8Z77-V with a corsair AX850 and i5-2500K.

The system is oc'd and Prime stable at 4.6Mhz.

The PSU is about a month old and worked flawlessly in a p67 system. I haven't disable probe 2 yet but i am close. It throws up all kinds of crap like vcores of 0.5v which would crash the system. I can also see stats in Aida64 which do not correlate with asus suite. Its nuts.

It has different readings for the 5v and 12 v (slightly).

I'll check nothing is sorting the case/motherboard - but other than that this is some sort of screwy bios that needs sorting.

The Anti-Surge protection on the board is also shutting down the PC and rebooting.

This is with the pc running on a strip with surge protection and straight from the wall.

I find it hard to believe that my PSU is acting up after flawless performance at same setting on a P67 board. Is there a compatibility issue with Corsair and Asus? I have a digimeter handy so could check some readings.


----------



## Phillychuck

Anyone have a P8V77-V LX and use hwmonitor and notice the 12v sensor is not reading properly? 6.97v is what it reports, the ASUS sensor (from the Suite) just reports 12.000 (just seems to be a filler, never changes), but the BIOS actually seems to have a good value. I just checked at the PCI-E connector on the video card and the voltage is 12.02v.

Think I have a bad sensor on the board?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Anyone have a P8V77-V LX and use hwmonitor and notice the 12v sensor is not reading properly? 6.97v is what it reports, the ASUS sensor (from the Suite) just reports 12.000 (just seems to be a filler, never changes), but the BIOS actually seems to have a good value. I just checked at the PCI-E connector on the video card and the voltage is 12.02v.
> Think I have a bad sensor on the board?


Nope, just faulty software. The last time HWMonitor was updated was before Z77 came out. And it'd be rare that it even supported your board.

Try using HWiNFO64.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Nope, just faulty software. The last time HWMonitor was updated was before Z77 came out. And it'd be rare that it even supported your board.
> Try using HWiNFO64.


I had used HWiNFO before and thought the 12.000 was wrong, but it appears my PSU is exactly 12.000 without heavy load ... I just ran OCCT PSU torture and it sagged to 11.8.

I feel better now, I want to be able to see if this ghetto Corsair supply I bought starts going whacky before a total fail.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Bitgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> I am getting strange pop up warning from Probe 2 software of AI Suite on a P8Z77-V with a corsair AX850 and i5-2500K.
> The system is oc'd and Prime stable at 4.6Mhz.
> The PSU is about a month old and worked flawlessly in a p67 system. I haven't disable probe 2 yet but i am close. It throws up all kinds of crap like vcores of 0.5v which would crash the system. I can also see stats in Aida64 which do not correlate with asus suite. Its nuts.
> It has different readings for the 5v and 12 v (slightly).
> I'll check nothing is sorting the case/motherboard - but other than that this is some sort of screwy bios that needs sorting.
> The Anti-Surge protection on the board is also shutting down the PC and rebooting.
> This is with the pc running on a strip with surge protection and straight from the wall.
> I find it hard to believe that my PSU is acting up after flawless performance at same setting on a P67 board. Is there a compatibility issue with Corsair and Asus? I have a digimeter handy so could check some readings.


I've ended up turning off the popup window option because I'd get the odd pop-up once in a while for different things, like CPU voltage, some other voltage, or the last straw was a warning telling me my CPU was -1 Celsius. I guess I need to turn down the fans on my H100...


----------



## banwell

[05/06/2012 at 07:47 am] +5V 0.240 Abnormal
[05/06/2012 at 07:47 am] +5V 5.040 Normal
[05/06/2012 at 08:19 am] Vcore 0.054 Abnormal
[05/06/2012 at 08:19 am] Vcore 1.010 Normal
[05/06/2012 at 11:43 am] MotherBoard 126.0 Abnormal
[05/06/2012 at 11:43 am] MotherBoard 34.0 Normal

Errr?

This is what it's served up today so far.


----------



## Lu(ky

Does anyone know what Sata III ports are used on the P8Z77-I DELUXE ITX Mini? Are they Intel or Marvel?

Thanks


----------



## Plenair

So I was trying some OC yesterday and got up to 4.4 with a 3570K

Then I restored to optimum settings in the bios and now my chip only clocks up to 3.6 during load instead of 3.8.

Auto settings were also increasing the Bus to 102 or 103 randomly and I had to force it to 100

I tried forcing the core ratio to 38 then it would just stay there without speed stepping to 16 when idle

What should I do to get default settings to just run at normal stock speeds again?

P8z77-V 0906
The target calculator with everything set to normal is 3800GHz but it looks like the bios is trying to increas BCLK to reach this instead of going from 36 to 38 multiplier


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Does anyone know what Sata III ports are used on the P8Z77-I DELUXE ITX Mini? Are they Intel or Marvel?
> Thanks


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77I_DELUXE/
Quote:


> Storage
> *Intel® Z77 chipset :*
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray
> 2 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
> 2 x eSATA 3Gb/s port(s), red
> Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10


They're Intel.


----------



## Hjacobson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> .....I have a P8Z77-I Deluxe incoming.....


Respectfully, from where and when did you order yours?

I've got a pile of parts to assemble waiting on a motherboard.

Harry


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hjacobson*
> 
> Respectfully, from where and when did you order yours?
> I've got a pile of parts to assemble waiting on a motherboard.
> Harry


I got it on Friday (linked below), but I'll be keeping the Asrock due to much quicker boot times and a few other less important things.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840


----------



## Plenair

Stock settings on my 3570K and P8Z77-V

It didn't use to be like this on default BIOS settings...

I guess I'll just have to manually enter everything, they should really tone down on the superficial descriptions and acronyms and just call things for what they are.

I guess my biggest problem with the P8Z77-V now is how AI Suite / Fan Xpert reports the Socket temperature instead of the individual core temperatures which have about 20'C difference in my machine... is this because the heatsink isn't seated properly / thermal paste issue? Using a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## NoGuru

Today's clocks http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## nimitz87

looking at this board or the Gigabyte UDH5

seems there have been quite a few issues in this thread?

Chad


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> looking at this board or the Gigabyte UDH5
> seems there have been quite a few issues in this thread?
> Chad


There are issues with both companies. Though if I were to buy a Z77 board, I'd buy a UD5H as you mentioned. Best value for the amount of features it has.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> looking at this board or the Gigabyte UDH5
> seems there have been quite a few issues in this thread?
> Chad
> 
> 
> 
> There are issues with both companies. Though if I were to buy a Z77 board, I'd buy a UD5H as you mentioned. Best value for the amount of features it has.
Click to expand...

I love my UD5H... Holding at 4.7GHz 24/7 with this bad boy right now.


----------



## Aparition

Replaced my Asus P8Z77-V (audio ports were not working)
New board running like a champ. I have my new 3770k at 4.2 currently.

Note to those having issues with stock bios settings. If you have TPU switch on it raises the default BIOS values. Raises Bus to 103.3 (or something).

The system does not stay in sleep, but I wonder if it is do to "Wake on PCI-e" enabled in BIOS.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> looking at this board or the Gigabyte UDH5
> seems there have been quite a few issues in this thread?
> Chad


I have absolutely no issues with my board.


----------



## Jocelyn84

When installing the management engine intel (MEI) software for my P8Z77-I Deluxe, it installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?) Coretemp also will not run with this board. Instant crash, any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> When installing the management engine intel (MEI) software for my P8Z77-I Deluxe, it installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?) Coretemp also will not run with this board. Instant crash, any ideas?


Use RealTemp.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> When installing the management engine intel (MEI) software for my P8Z77-I Deluxe, it installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?) Coretemp also will not run with this board. Instant crash, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Use RealTemp.
Click to expand...

Or Aida64. I loved Everest, will continue to love Aida64.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Use RealTemp.


I am, but I'd still like to know why core temp crashes.


----------



## david82282

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banwell*
> 
> I am getting strange pop up warning from Probe 2 software of AI Suite on a P8Z77-V with a corsair AX850 and i5-2500K.
> The system is oc'd and Prime stable at 4.6Mhz.
> The PSU is about a month old and worked flawlessly in a p67 system. I haven't disable probe 2 yet but i am close. It throws up all kinds of crap like vcores of 0.5v which would crash the system. I can also see stats in Aida64 which do not correlate with asus suite. Its nuts.
> It has different readings for the 5v and 12 v (slightly).
> I'll check nothing is sorting the case/motherboard - but other than that this is some sort of screwy bios that needs sorting.
> The Anti-Surge protection on the board is also shutting down the PC and rebooting.
> This is with the pc running on a strip with surge protection and straight from the wall.
> I find it hard to believe that my PSU is acting up after flawless performance at same setting on a P67 board. Is there a compatibility issue with Corsair and Asus? I have a digimeter handy so could check some readings.


I had a very similar problem with the P8Z77-V (stock settings, 3570k, new EarthWatts 430W, surge-protected, running for 2 days now). While running AIDA64 Stability Test, AI Suite has given two popup error messages
- Claimed the CPU fan was at 0 RPM (it wasn't, verified by inspection and the AIDA graph)
- Claimed the +5V supply was at 0 V (AIDA showed it has been rock stable).
In both cases all fans went to max speed after the 'error'. Restart restored to normal.

My Kill-a-watt meter reports all of 100W from the wall during Aida (no video card installed yet), so the 430W PS is not exactly being taxed.

Prime95 ran just fine for 8 hours. I'm guessing AIDA was interfering with AI Suite when both tried to query the system data?

I've uninstalled all of the AI Suite and running AIDA now... 2.5 hours in and so far ok.

I also had 1 reboot due to the Asus Anti-Surge protection. Not sure what's up there, but given your experience and others, I'm suspecting Asus. Google shows many reports of this issue; some have solved it by replacing the PS, others have asked Asus, who told them to disable the anti-surge. Especially see posts 18 and 19:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20091219124914828&board_id=1&model=M4A785T-M&page=2&count=22

Is anyone else with an Asus Z77 having these issues?


----------



## NoGuru

Asus LLC levels


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Asus LLC levels


Does your CPU-Z reflect similar changes? If not, I'm curious if the UD5H is doing a similar thing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Does your CPU-Z reflect similar changes? If not, I'm curious if the UD5H is doing a similar thing.


I did a little testing with the multi meter when I first fired up the board and I would say yes, this chart is very accurate. Although I did not go through each level of Vcore.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Does your CPU-Z reflect similar changes? If not, I'm curious if the UD5H is doing a similar thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little testing with the multi meter when I first fired up the board and I would say yes, this chart is very accurate. Although I did not go through each level of Vcore.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Wonder How my voltages are actually coming across... I might have to borrow a multimeter from work for curiosity sake.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Interesting. Wonder How my voltages are actually coming across... I might have to borrow a multimeter from work for curiosity sake.


This is Sin's results on his UD5H:










(source)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Interesting. Wonder How my voltages are actually coming across... I might have to borrow a multimeter from work for curiosity sake.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sin's results on his UD5H:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
Click to expand...

Does he ever state what voltage he took those readings at? I'm curious about that.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Or Aida64. I loved Everest, will continue to love Aida64.


+1 for AIDA64


----------



## banwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david82282*
> 
> I had a very similar problem with the P8Z77-V (stock settings, 3570k, new EarthWatts 430W, surge-protected, running for 2 days now). While running AIDA64 Stability Test, AI Suite has given two popup error messages
> - Claimed the CPU fan was at 0 RPM (it wasn't, verified by inspection and the AIDA graph)
> - Claimed the +5V supply was at 0 V (AIDA showed it has been rock stable).
> In both cases all fans went to max speed after the 'error'. Restart restored to normal.
> My Kill-a-watt meter reports all of 100W from the wall during Aida (no video card installed yet), so the 430W PS is not exactly being taxed.
> Prime95 ran just fine for 8 hours. I'm guessing AIDA was interfering with AI Suite when both tried to query the system data? (If so, it would be ironic since Asus recs Aida for testing).
> I've uninstalled all of the AI Suite and running AIDA now... 2.5 hours in and so far ok.
> I also had 1 reboot due to the Asus Anti-Surge protection. Not sure what's up there, but given your experience and others, I'm suspecting Asus. Google shows many reports of this issue; some have solved it by replacing the PS, others have asked Asus, who told them to disable the anti-surge. Especially see posts 18 and 19:
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20091219124914828&board_id=1&model=M4A785T-M&page=2&count=22
> Is anyone else with an Asus Z77 having these issues?
> I noticed there is an updated BIOS on Asus's site:
> _P8Z77-V BIOS 0906
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility._
> Anyone know what this fixes, specifically? I don't like to flash unless necessary.


I am no running the beta bios 1050 for now but too early to tell (installed it 1hr ago).

All my issues were on 0906 (I never noticed an issue with 0806 but I had the system running on that for 1 day only). I very much doubt 0906 will solve anything.

Thanks for the links.

Other than these anomalies the board is a joy and rock solid. You may want to update the BIOS too and clear the CMOS. I am sure it will get sorted soon - just worrying that only some boards exhibit this behaviour.. pointing to a hardware specific issue. Also did you see Anands review? I am going to check the back of my board for installation issues related to the cooler mounting place - I have a noctua.


----------



## Aparition

Not had any reboots on my board yet. Been running all week with no major problems.
The only issue is the Sleep doesn't work, as it wakes back up after 10 minutes or so. I think this might be a hardware setting though.

0906 I was told by Asus was for an update for memory compatibility. Not sure specifically what else.
I never tried first release bios.

Edit::: that description was dumb, what they told me is that they improved the detection of memory for boot up.


----------



## Exostenza

IMO when a board is less than a year old for us at OCN every BIOS update should be flashed.


----------



## NoGuru

Asus Gene V improved Cammand Rate stability http://iamxtreme.net/andre/MAXIMUS-V-GENE-ASUS-0078.rar


----------



## staryoshi

I just moved from a z77 Sabertooth to a Max V Gene and I do not miss the Sabertooth (Solid board, though)







Time to bios has dramatically improved, too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I just moved from a z77 Sabertooth to a Max V Gene and I do not miss the Sabertooth (Solid board, though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bios has dramatically improved, too.


Hard to believe it's a Micro







Let me know if you have any problems, I had to work through a few bugs brfore everything was working right.


----------



## Exostenza

I have been having the CRAZIEST problems with this motherboard. The voltages seem to be ALL over the place. I am trying to get a specific voltage on offset mode and every time I tweak it the voltages are WILDLY off from what they should be. Every time I move multipliers when I hit the same ones on a reboot the voltage are crazy different as well. I can not get a single stable voltage without using manual rather than offset. Also one thing that was super nuts is this is the first time I have used AIDA64 for stability tesy and where I could run 8 hours of that stability test and thought I was fine - when I went to run prime95 I would reboot within 20 seconds which made sense since Anno 2070 was experiencing random CTDs even though I thought my system was stable. I am back to the drawing board when it comes to OCing as my AIDA "tests" have been completely useless telling me my horribly unstable system is solid as a rock.

Doh!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Hard to believe it's a Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any problems, I had to work through a few bugs brfore everything was working right.


I have it in a temporary config right now until I get my MATX case in tomorrow. I just straight-swapped it from the Sabertooth and changed from 8GB to 16GB (I would normally do a clean Windows install, but time was a factor and it's temporary







). Booted into windows fine with no driver installs or activation necessary, lol. There must be some driver redundancy amongst their Z77 lineup. I'll be doing a full windows and system rebuild tomorrow anyway.

Time to get my Sabertooth RMA'd (USB3 issues and changing form factor)


----------



## banwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I have been having the CRAZIEST problems with this motherboard. The voltages seem to be ALL over the place. I am trying to get a specific voltage on offset mode and every time I tweak it the voltages are WILDLY off from what they should be. Every time I move multipliers when I hit the same ones on a reboot the voltage are crazy different as well. I can not get a single stable voltage without using manual rather than offset. Also one thing that was super nuts is this is the first time I have used AIDA64 for stability tesy and where I could run 8 hours of that stability test and thought I was fine - when I went to run prime95 I would reboot within 20 seconds which made sense since Anno 2070 was experiencing random CTDs even though I thought my system was stable. I am back to the drawing board when it comes to OCing as my AIDA "tests" have been completely useless telling me my horribly unstable system is solid as a rock.
> Doh!


Yeah Aidia64 stability tests are not very,, stable. There is something about just using the CPU and FPU stress test - which should produce maximum heat, but for anyone to use it as a complete package it needs much better documentation. Personally I just use Aida64 as a preliminary test to check out where the voltages/temps are. Then when I am happy (all tests using 90% memory) the 1st real test is IBT passes> Prime95 0.5 hour blend > then more specific prime95 tests for 1hr > and if that all checks out Prime95 blend 3hrs plus. You can also throw up a Cinebench as a quick and dirty stability test, and the usual game benches.

On the crazy voltages - have you been watching the CPU VID in Aida64? Usually the board will be dead on the VID for medium/higher LLC. If that's the voltage the CPU has requested thats the voltage the board delivers plus whatever offset you've set.


----------



## BodenM

I've been fiddling with the P8Z77-M PRO, it's a pretty good board, especially for the price. 6+2 power phases for $140








I found 1 review of it, it's a shame there isn't any more, it's a really nice board.
ASUS P8Z77-M PRO review @ DecryptedTech


----------



## triallen

Anyone else running Samsung 32 nm RAM on a P8Z77-V Pro? I seem to be hitting a wall at 1866 MHz, anything over that and I have problems. I feel like I've tried everything: DRAM voltage from 1.35-1.55V, PLL from 1.5-1.8V, VCCSA from 0.925-1.10V. Also, for some reason I cannot control VCCIO. I've looked it up and it seems like it's a hardware limitation (Ivy? or MB?), and it is apparently linked to VCCSA which is why I tried messing with that voltage. Any suggestions will be appreciated.

BTW, My CPU is stable at 4.5 GHz with an offset of +0.015V.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triallen*
> 
> Anyone else running Samsung 32 nm RAM on a P8Z77-V Pro? I seem to be hitting a wall at 1866 MHz, anything over that and I have problems. I feel like I've tried everything: DRAM voltage from 1.35-1.55V, PLL from 1.5-1.8V, VCCSA from 0.925-1.10V. Also, for some reason I cannot control VCCIO. I've looked it up and it seems like it's a hardware limitation (Ivy? or MB?), and it is apparently linked to VCCSA which is why I tried messing with that voltage. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> BTW, My CPU is stable at 4.5 GHz with an offset of +0.015V.


Why did you stop at 1.55 on the RAM? Take it up to at least 1.7v and what timings are you running?


----------



## triallen

I didn't take it up past 1.55 V on the ram since most people have been able to get to 2133 MHz on 1.5-1.55 V.

My timings are 10-10-10-27-1T


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triallen*
> 
> I didn't take it up past 1.55 V on the ram since most people have been able to get to 2133 MHz on 1.5-1.55 V.
> My timings are 10-10-10-27-1T


I would take them up to at least 1.7 but you are probbly going to need to loosen timings a little to say 10-11-11-28 maybe 2T


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I guess my biggest problem with the P8Z77-V now is how AI Suite / Fan Xpert reports the Socket temperature instead of the individual core temperatures which have about 20'C difference in my machine... is this because the heatsink isn't seated properly / thermal paste issue? Using a Noctua NH-D14


Same thing, I've got my fans triggering over a 10C range, i.e. cpu fan idle up to 40 CPU temp, and at 100% at 50C, my case fans at on the same profile but 5C offset, i.e. 100% at 55C.

Seems to work, when browsing case fans are quiet and cores are at 33-36, when gaming cores are at 60-63 and case fans are fast enough.

Its much better that fanexpert is a service now, so that you don't actually need to run the program.

If you look in program files\asus\asusfancontrolservice you'll find an xml file that you can edit with an administrated notepad (once the fanservice & ai suite has been stopped in services) I had to do this as one the fans wasn't saving its settings.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> When installing the management engine intel (MEI) software for my P8Z77-I Deluxe, it installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?) Coretemp also will not run with this board. Instant crash, any ideas?


I had the same issue, follow the link in the spoilered section in the first post to the mei (all OS) download, that one seems to work, no idea what it does though.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I had the same issue, follow the link in the spoilered section in the first post to the mei (all OS) download, that one seems to work, no idea what it does though.


The management engine is for the Blue Tooth connection. This is the part that allows you to connect your tablet or smart phone and remote login.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The management engine is for the Blue Tooth connection. This is the part that allows you to connect your tablet or smart phone and remote login.


Ah well, spent more time than needed getting that sorted out then, don't have a tablet, and use a blackberry...


----------



## 13thmonkey

Anyone tried the new bios for the v-pro?


----------



## dbw09

New official Maximus V Gene BIOS is available on the ASUS web page!

MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 0813
1.Improve Improve system stability.
2.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
2012.05.11 update


----------



## Outcasst

Does anybody have an explanation to why the BIOS files are now .CAP instead of .ROM?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Does anybody have an explanation to why the BIOS files are now .CAP instead of .ROM?


My guess... EUFI


----------



## Darco19

Just wanted to stop by and say how much I'm loving my new asus mobo







I haven't had one for the past 4-5 years (been using Gigabyte for the most part) and I'm quite pleased with it so far on my new Ivy Bridge. In particular, I'm really liking UEFI BIOS and all of its "digi+" power tuning stuff. The temps are pretty amazing too, both on the board and on the CPU.










http://i45.tinypic.com/34qkc48.jpg


----------



## Exostenza

P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 1015
1.Improve system stability.
2.Improve memory compatibility.
3.Support new CPUs.

Wish they gave us better specifics on improve system stability. I remember on on my P55 Asus pro board one of the BIOSs that came a long a few months after release made it so a higher overclock was stable on less volts. That was an awesome treat.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Well it turns out installing Inel rapid start is what breaks Coretemp on the P8Z77-I Deluxe. Nothing like this happens with the Asrock Z77E-ITX and I narrowed it down after several Windows installs. Lastly, and this must be a problem with the Intel drivers, external drives plugged into the Intel USB 3 (backplate) do not mount after restarting Windows nor are they fully detected during boot up.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 1015
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Improve memory compatibility.
> 3.Support new CPUs.
> Wish they gave us better specifics on improve system stability. I remember on on my P55 Asus pro board one of the BIOSs that came a long a few months after release made it so a higher overclock was stable on less volts. That was an awesome treat.


Already added yesterday.









That is one thing I don't like about Asus. They aren't very specific on details with their BIOS updates.

Intel and MSI (mainly their betas) give a full change log.


----------



## solar0987

I have yet to be able to hit a stable overclock on my z-77 pro on the z-68 gene was at 4.5 no prob. All it does is restart.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I have yet to be able to hit a stable overclock on my z-77 pro on the z-68 gene was at 4.5 no prob. All it does is restart.


Take it back. I hit 4.4 ghz stable in 20 minutes and haven't really tried going for anything else. Your board must be bust.


----------



## Plenair

Anyone else using the Atheros Qualcomm Wifi AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter that comes with the P8Z77-V ?

Mine only manages to connect at 72.7 Mbps speed to my home network, N300 WPA2-Personal AES


----------



## Outcasst

Has anybody sucessfully updated the Intel RAID ROM on their Z77 board?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody sucessfully updated the Intel RAID ROM on their Z77 board?


Voids warranty apparently... don't want to risk it.


----------



## EaglePC

Its a beast just 2 more things coming Tuesday

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236206
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z3HZGM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00



THANK GOD FOR MASTERCARD AND MISERY...


----------



## dimsdale

Anyone able to get very high memory speeds stable on these boards? Greater than 2000?
I've got a P8Z77 WS with a 3770k at 4400 MHz. My memory is 4x4GB G.Skill Tridents that are rated for 2600.
I can't get them prime95 stable past 2133. For sure, I can boot up at 2600. But prime fails almost instantly.
Obviously, my memory is at 1.65V. I set Vccsa to 1.20V in BIOS just to get to 2133. At the stock Vccsa (just under 1V), I can't get any decent overclock at all
So it seems that overclocking the RAM, even to it's rated speeds, depends highly on Vccsa. Is that right?

In a review of the MB on Tom's Hardware, they claim they passed 2666 stable on Vccsa = 1.20V. But I don't know if that means they passed 10 minutes of OCCT or they ran prime95 on the memory mode for a few hours.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-extreme6-z77a-gd65-z77h2-a2x,3187-5.html


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimsdale*
> 
> Anyone able to get very high memory speeds stable on these boards? Greater than 2000?
> I've got a P8Z77 WS with a 3770k at 4400 MHz. My memory is 4x4GB G.Skill Tridents that are rated for 2600.
> I can't get them prime95 stable past 2133. For sure, I can boot up at 2600. But prime fails almost instantly.
> Obviously, my memory is at 1.65V. I set Vccsa to 1.20V in BIOS just to get to 2133. At the stock Vccsa (just under 1V), I can't get any decent overclock at all
> So it seems that overclocking the RAM, even to it's rated speeds, depends highly on Vccsa. Is that right?
> In a review of the MB on Tom's Hardware, they claim they passed 2666 stable on Vccsa = 1.20V. But I don't know if that means they passed 10 minutes of OCCT or they ran prime95 on the memory mode for a few hours.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-extreme6-z77a-gd65-z77h2-a2x,3187-5.html


For starters, you're using up all four DIMM slots. Try 2x4GB and see if you can get it stable. Also try setting your DRAM Voltage to 1.70v when using all four sticks.


----------



## ckenda1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimsdale*
> 
> Anyone able to get very high memory speeds stable on these boards? Greater than 2000?
> I've got a P8Z77 WS with a 3770k at 4400 MHz. My memory is 4x4GB G.Skill Tridents that are rated for 2600.
> I can't get them prime95 stable past 2133. For sure, I can boot up at 2600. But prime fails almost instantly.
> Obviously, my memory is at 1.65V. I set Vccsa to 1.20V in BIOS just to get to 2133. At the stock Vccsa (just under 1V), I can't get any decent overclock at all
> So it seems that overclocking the RAM, even to it's rated speeds, depends highly on Vccsa. Is that right?
> In a review of the MB on Tom's Hardware, they claim they passed 2666 stable on Vccsa = 1.20V. But I don't know if that means they passed 10 minutes of OCCT or they ran prime95 on the memory mode for a few hours.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-extreme6-z77a-gd65-z77h2-a2x,3187-5.html


Instead of or in combination with manually setting VCCSA, try setting DRAM Current Capability to 130%. It doesn't change automatically like it does when manually overclocking the CPU.


----------



## EaglePC

Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: still sits @ v.11.1.0.1006 sad no raid for SSD almost a year ago in promised not even a alpha


----------



## Roman736

Hey guys!
I'm new to computer building and had a question regarding the Maximus V Formula that I'm waiting for to start my first ever computer build.

I originally wanted the H100 for my 3770k CPU because the ivy bridges get hot and custom water-cooling hardly cools better than the H100 (according to what I read on these forums).

But, since this board has water-cooling ports for the board itself, the H100 wouldn't help with that and I would feel cheap not utilizing the motherboard ports while using watercooling for the CPU.

Should I:
i. Ditch the H100 CPU cooler for a much more expensive custom set up that includes the motherboard ports?
ii. Continue with the H100 for the CPU but buy something extra for the motherboard water cooling ports?
iii. Ignore the motherboard water-cooling ability and settle for H100 CPU cooling only?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I'm new to computer building and had a question regarding the Maximus V Formula that I'm waiting for to start my first ever computer build.
> I originally wanted the H100 for my 3770k CPU because the ivy bridges get hot and custom water-cooling hardly cools better than the H100 (according to what I read on these forums).
> But, since this board has water-cooling ports for the board itself, the H100 wouldn't help with that and I would feel cheap not utilizing the motherboard ports while using watercooling for the CPU.
> Should I:
> i. Ditch the H100 CPU cooler for a much more expensive custom set up that includes the motherboard ports?
> ii. Continue with the H100 for the CPU but buy something extra for the motherboard water cooling ports?
> iii. Ignore the motherboard water-cooling ability and settle for H100 CPU cooling only?


If the motherboard is intended to be cooled by water I think you need to use a water loop. I'd double check to make sure passive air cooling is effective if you don't run water through it.

Why buy a water cooling board if you are not going to water cool it?


----------



## psyside

The mobo is intended for both water and air cooling.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> The mobo is intended for both water and air cooling.


Well if it was me I'd opt for a custom loop. An H100 is $100 or so, you are already halfway invested into a customer loop (or about) at this point. The H100 is only as good as top end Air coolers, and with the ease of looping the motherboard as well I'd take advantage of the extreme water cooling setup at your finger-tips.

That is what I'd do with a motherboard like that.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I noticed while playing games or running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my motherboard? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I noticed while playing games or running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my motherboard? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


Your system is unstable. Not hugely unstable though, a little v-core should stabilize it, for the CPU.

Did you update to latest BIOS? Auto settings might not be correct.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Your system is unstable. Not hugely unstable though, a little v-core should stabilize it, for the CPU.
> Did you update to latest BIOS? Auto settings might not be correct.


That's what I thought too. I was at 4.5Ghz getting the crashes but then I put it at 4.4 with the same voltage, same crashes. I thought bumping it down to 4.4 would make the crashing go away.

Yeah I'm on the most current BIOS


----------



## david82282

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I noticed while playing games or running Prime95, I get random crashes of programs such as HWMonitor, Anti-Virus, and other random apps. Can this be caused by my motherboard? I notice it created huge window error reports as well


Was the system also unstable at stock settings? If so, try uninstalling Probe II or the whole AI Suite.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david82282*
> 
> Was the system also unstable at stock settings? If so, try uninstalling Probe II or the whole AI Suite.


I never tried it at stock clocks. Maybe that's a good idea to decide if it's the overclock being unstable.

I never installed Probe II or Ai Suite


----------



## Plenair

Pretty sure it's a problem with your OC, probably not enough voltage... not that increasing it is your solution.

Solution to your problem is probably go back to stock settings and start OCing step by step from there


----------



## psyside

Vcore/IMC (OC) instability.


----------



## david82282

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I never tried it at stock clocks. Maybe that's a good idea to decide if it's the overclock being unstable.
> I never installed Probe II or Ai Suite


Yes, definitely a good idea to do a 12 hour run at stock, so you know your baseline is stable. While most of the time the stock config tests out fine, it can save a lot of time and confusion debugging "OC" problems.


----------



## Tennobanzai

So I tried at stock clocks with the exception of disabling onboard audio, marvell storage and realtek ethernet. PLL is on 25%. Still getting the same error dumps but no BSOD. This is what showing up in event viewer.


----------



## NoGuru

Kieth, you have the chipset drivers installed?
Have you run memtest?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Kieth, you have the chipset drivers installed?
> Have you run memtest?


I have the chipset driver installed but havent run memtest. Right now it's running at 1600 when it's rated for 1866mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I have the chipset driver installed but havent run memtest. Right now it's running at 1600 when it's rated for 1866mhz


Humm, IDK, have you run any stability test?
How are temps?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Humm, IDK, have you run any stability test?
> How are temps?


Temps are great. Under 70C. I only tested with Prime and gaming. I might just give it a reformat. It's not really causing any problems. It's just annoying


----------



## EaglePC

5.3 baby whooooooooo, i better not leave it voltage is to high


----------



## Aparition

Sweet baby zombie jesus! Awesome!
Now quickly shut that puppy down before it melts!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sweet baby zombie jesus! Awesome!
> Now quickly shut that puppy down before it melts!


well it'll work 59seconds at least.


----------



## Italianguy

I have a few questions about fan configuration. The z77-v deluxe board has 6 fan ports: CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1-4, and CPU_OPT.

Do I have the following things correct about them?

CPU_OPT can *not* be speed controlled.
CHA_FAN1-4 can speed control 3 and 4 pin fans.
Can CPU_FAN control the speed for 3 pin fans? Or is it only 4 pin fans?
I noticed it says this in the manual, "The CPU_FAN connector supports the CPU fan of maximum 1A (12W) fan power." Now it doesn't mention the other fan ports, does anyone know what those are rated for?

My setup is going to be the following. Computer Chassis, Obsidian 650D (The following fans are not the stock case fans):

Top: Two 140mm 3 pin fans.
Front: One 200mm 3 pin fan, one 120mm 3 pin fan.
Rear: Antec KUHLER H2O 920, push/pull configuration: Two 120mm 4 pin fans.

The Antec H2O 920 has one 3 pin plug that powers the one pump and the two 4 pin fans (The 4 pin fans are controlled via USB connection through software). I've read that its probably NOT a good idea to have all 3 of those powered off the motherboard for two reasons: because of the power it'll consume on one fan port and because if the motherboard tried to lower the RPM speed it could damage the pump.

Because of those reasons I figure its best to directly connect the Antec H20 920 to the PSU, having the software through USB control its two 120mm 4 pin cpu fans. Do you guys think this is the best option? I asked in the begining of my post if the CPU_FAN plug can speed control 3 pin fans. Because if it CANT then, theoretically, I could plug the pump into the CPU_FAN (without having to worry about speed changing) assuming the port could handle the pump and 2 fans. I'm not so sure the CPU_FAN rated at 1A, 12W is enough to do that.

So assuming I didn't do that and did just plug the Antec H2O 920 into the PSU, I have another problem. That leaves me with only four chassis 3 pin fans. Now I'd want to plug those into the CHA_FAN1-4 so that they can be speed controlled. That would mean I have nothing plugged into CPU_FAN. I've heard that if you don't have something plugged into CPU_FAN, you're going to get an error about there being no CPU fan. If it turns out CPU_FAN can speed control 3 pin fans, then I can just plug one of the chassis fans into there and be done with it. Unfortunately I don't have my parts yet to test this out, and from what I see the manual doesn't say specifically if it can control 3 pin fans.

So what do you guys think? What would be the best configuration for my planned fan setup?


----------



## NoGuru

I'm pretty sure they are all controllable VIA AI suite software but I don't have it on this rig to test and I am walking out the door. Maybe I can check when I get back.
I would defiantly plug anything like a pump to the PSU if possible.

What about a fan controller?


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I have a few questions about fan configuration. The z77-v deluxe board has 6 fan ports: CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1-4, and CPU_OPT.
> Do I have the following things correct about them?
> 
> CPU_OPT can *not* be speed controlled.
> CHA_FAN1-4 can speed control 3 and 4 pin fans.
> Can CPU_FAN control the speed for 3 pin fans? Or is it only 4 pin fans?
> I noticed it says this in the manual, "The CPU_FAN connector supports the CPU fan of maximum 1A (12W) fan power." Now it doesn't mention the other fan ports, does anyone know what those are rated for?
> My setup is going to be the following. Computer Chassis, Obsidian 650D (The following fans are not the stock case fans):
> 
> Top: Two 140mm 3 pin fans.
> Front: One 200mm 3 pin fan, one 120mm 3 pin fan.
> Rear: Antec KUHLER H2O 920, push/pull configuration: Two 120mm 4 pin fans.
> The Antec H2O 920 has one 3 pin plug that powers the one pump and the two 4 pin fans (The 4 pin fans are controlled via USB connection through software). I've read that its probably NOT a good idea to have all 3 of those powered off the motherboard for two reasons: because of the power it'll consume on one fan port and because if the motherboard tried to lower the RPM speed it could damage the pump.
> Because of those reasons I figure its best to directly connect the Antec H20 920 to the PSU, having the software through USB control its two 120mm 4 pin cpu fans. Do you guys think this is the best option? I asked in the begining of my post if the CPU_FAN plug can speed control 3 pin fans. Because if it CANT then, theoretically, I could plug the pump into the CPU_FAN (without having to worry about speed changing) assuming the port could handle the pump and 2 fans. I'm not so sure the CPU_FAN rated at 1A, 12W is enough to do that.
> So assuming I didn't do that and did just plug the Antec H2O 920 into the PSU, I have another problem. That leaves me with only four chassis 3 pin fans. Now I'd want to plug those into the CHA_FAN1-4 so that they can be speed controlled. That would mean I have nothing plugged into CPU_FAN. I've heard that if you don't have something plugged into CPU_FAN, you're going to get an error about there being no CPU fan. If it turns out CPU_FAN can speed control 3 pin fans, then I can just plug one of the chassis fans into there and be done with it. Unfortunately I don't have my parts yet to test this out, and from what I see the manual doesn't say specifically if it can control 3 pin fans.
> So what do you guys think? What would be the best configuration for my planned fan setup?


I can hopefully answer this as I had similar questions (and now own the P8Z77-V Pro which has the same fan setup).

1) CPU/CPU_OPT are controlled via the same circuit, so settings applied to one apply to the other.
2) CPU/CPU_OPT can only control PWM (4-pin) fans, if you plug in 3-pin it runs at full speed, no voltage control available (I've tested this, and confirmed by Asus)
3) CHA1_4 can indeed control with 3-pin (voltage) or 4-pin (PWM), and you can mix/match 3/4-pin on various headers, I have done this successfully
4) For your 920 setup, I'm not sure what is optimal, you can use a 3-pin for the pump since it will not change the speed (but will report the RPM). You can disable the CPU Fan warning in the BIOS I believe if you are concerned about that.
5) You can use 3-pin splitters if you want, to share two fans on one header, as long as the fans are the same. 99% sure this works, haven't tested it yet, but both fans would receive the same voltage and thus run at the same speed (if they are identical models).

My setup:

Corsair 550D (3x stock 120mm fans, two in front, one in rear + 1x 120mm PWM fan in bottom)
Noctua NH-D14 heatsink with 2x 3-pin fans

I have the 2x 3-pin fans into CPU/CPU_OPT and the 4x case fans in the other 4 MB headers. I can't control the CPU fans so they run at 1200rpm, I'm planning on using a 3-pin splitter and running both CPU fans into a chasis header, then using another splitter to run the two intake fans off another header, thus I will be able to control all fans using Fan Xpert 2 (AI Suite within Windows). The fan control options are awesome on this board, the only downside is you can only use CPU temperature (read by the MB) for the fan curves, on the Sabertooth you can use different temperature sensors (and average them etc).


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> I can hopefully answer this as I had similar questions (and now own the P8Z77-V Pro which has the same fan setup).
> 1) CPU/CPU_OPT are controlled via the same circuit, so settings applied to one apply to the other.
> 2) CPU/CPU_OPT can only control PWM (4-pin) fans, if you plug in 3-pin it runs at full speed, no voltage control available (I've tested this, and confirmed by Asus)
> 3) CHA1_4 can indeed control with 3-pin (voltage) or 4-pin (PWM), and you can mix/match 3/4-pin on various headers, I have done this successfully
> 4) For your 920 setup, I'm not sure what is optimal, you can use a 3-pin for the pump since it will not change the speed (but will report the RPM). You can disable the CPU Fan warning in the BIOS I believe if you are concerned about that.
> 5) You can use 3-pin splitters if you want, to share two fans on one header, as long as the fans are the same. 99% sure this works, haven't tested it yet, but both fans would receive the same voltage and thus run at the same speed (if they are identical models).
> My setup:
> Corsair 550D (3x stock 120mm fans, two in front, one in rear + 1x 120mm PWM fan in bottom)
> Noctua NH-D14 heatsink with 2x 3-pin fans
> I have the 2x 3-pin fans into CPU/CPU_OPT and the 4x case fans in the other 4 MB headers. I can't control the CPU fans so they run at 1200rpm, I'm planning on using a 3-pin splitter and running both CPU fans into a chasis header, then using another splitter to run the two intake fans off another header, thus I will be able to control all fans using Fan Xpert 2 (AI Suite within Windows). The fan control options are awesome on this board, the only downside is you can only use CPU temperature (read by the MB) for the fan curves, on the Sabertooth you can use different temperature sensors (and average them etc).


Wow this really helps! The 3 pin fan splitters should work for you but the only thing I would be concerned about is will it try to draw too much from one fan port and kill it on you. That's why I'm not sure what to do. Based on what you said I should be able to power the H20 920 pump and its two fans from the CPU_FAN port without worrying about the pump changing speed, but I'm worried it may get too close to the 1A, 12W limit.

I might still be better off letting the pump's USB software control those two fans and connect it to the PSU directly. If I went that route and left the CPU_FAN port empty, its just change a setting in the bios? Nothing else to worry about? And on the other hand keeping the pump on the CPU_FAN line means if the pump dies I'll get some warning about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> What about a fan controller?


Yeah a fan controller would solve the problem but I'd like to take advantage of the Fan Xpert 2 software that grambo wants to use as well.

Speaking of Fan Xpert 2 that kind of sucks if it really can only use the CPU temp for fan control. The z77-v pro and deluxe have other sensors on the motherboard right? If the Sabertooth has it, they should have been able to mix temps too.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> Wow this really helps! The 3 pin fan splitters should work for you but the only thing I would be concerned about is will it try to draw too much from one fan port and kill it on you. That's why I'm not sure what to do. Based on what you said I should be able to power the H20 920 pump and its two fans from the CPU_FAN port without worrying about the pump changing speed, but I'm worried it may get too close to the 1A, 12W limit.
> I might still be better off letting the pump's USB software control those two fans and connect it to the PSU directly. If I went that route and left the CPU_FAN port empty, its just change a setting in the bios? Nothing else to worry about? And on the other hand keeping the pump on the CPU_FAN line means if the pump dies I'll get some warning about it.
> Yeah a fan controller would solve the problem but I'd like to take advantage of the Fan Xpert 2 software that grambo wants to use as well.
> Speaking of Fan Xpert 2 that kind of sucks if it really can only use the CPU temp for fan control. The z77-v pro and deluxe have other sensors on the motherboard right? If the Sabertooth has it, they should have been able to mix temps too.


the only good thing about fan expert 2, is that because it is a service it starts in the background as windows starts (before login in fact) .

i.e got my fans swinging from idle (40%) to 100% over a 10C range on the CPU (as its cpu not core), so it goes from 40% at 40C to 100% at 50C. it actually works reasonably well, especially if you have them ramp quick, and fall away slowly/very slowly (it stops of the 'hunting' you might otherwise get). The only thing it would fail me on is giving more air to the gpu under gpu only load. But thats really rare.


----------



## homestyle

Is it possible to turn off most of the 3rd party chipsets (like the asmedia)?

I want to lower power consumption and lower boot times.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Is it possible to turn off most of the 3rd party chipsets (like the asmedia)?
> I want to lower power consumption and lower boot times.


Yup.

Though I don't know if Asus changed some things because I can't disable my SATA controller on my P9X79 WS. Have to do it manually in Windows which is pretty lame.









Hopefully the Z77 boards aren't inflicted with the same issue.


----------



## johnko1

I have maximus V gene and it is the best motherboard I ever used.Definately I'll do some serious overclock to 2700k when w/c parts arrive...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yup.
> Though I don't know if Asus changed some things because I can't disable my SATA controller on my P9X79 WS. Have to do it manually in Windows which is pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Z77 boards aren't inflicted with the same issue.


Yes sir! Mine are disabled for benching,


----------



## Tennobanzai

My Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver doesn't respond/start. I've tried the driver from this thread and the one from Asus website with no luck. Does this usually happen because of my physical hardware setup or is it OS dependent?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver doesn't respond/start. I've tried the driver from this thread and the one from Asus website with no luck. Does this usually happen because of my physical hardware setup or is it OS dependent?


Raid is on in bios?


----------



## Tennobanzai

It's set to AHCI in bios. I don't have a RAID setup


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's set to AHCI in bios. I don't have a RAID setup


Isn't intel RST the raid management software for intel? It always used to be.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Isn't intel RST the raid management software for intel? It always used to be.


Yes but I heard it's recommended for any storage setup (SSDs, RAIDs, etc)


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> Wow this really helps! The 3 pin fan splitters should work for you but the only thing I would be concerned about is will it try to draw too much from one fan port and kill it on you. That's why I'm not sure what to do. Based on what you said I should be able to power the H20 920 pump and its two fans from the CPU_FAN port without worrying about the pump changing speed, but I'm worried it may get too close to the 1A, 12W limit.
> I might still be better off letting the pump's USB software control those two fans and connect it to the PSU directly. If I went that route and left the CPU_FAN port empty, its just change a setting in the bios? Nothing else to worry about? And on the other hand keeping the pump on the CPU_FAN line means if the pump dies I'll get some warning about it.
> Yeah a fan controller would solve the problem but I'd like to take advantage of the Fan Xpert 2 software that grambo wants to use as well.
> Speaking of Fan Xpert 2 that kind of sucks if it really can only use the CPU temp for fan control. The z77-v pro and deluxe have other sensors on the motherboard right? If the Sabertooth has it, they should have been able to mix temps too.


If each header can supply 12W/1A I'm not too concerned about running 2x 120mm low speed fans off a header, as they tend to draw below 2W each (here's one that draws 1.25W that I would assume is typical load for a 1200-1500rpm fan http://www.directron.com/4412fgl.html).

What does the 920 pump need? If I were you I'd probably play it same and run it off the USB, since you will want to be able to control it to reduce noise? I've never used water cooling so I'm not sure how that works (pump speed/noise).

There should be a setting in the BIOS to disable the CPU fan warning, I haven't used it yet myself as I haven't switched my CPU fans over to a MB header yet... been procrastinating since I'll almost for sure have to take the heatsink off to get at the CPU fan headers in my case and it's a pain in the ass.

It does suck about Fan Xpert 2 only using the CPU temp (the MB's CPU temp sensor, not the actual core temps inside the package), I believe Asus is using the "Thermal Armor" feature of Sabertooth for market differentiation from the Pro/Deluxe boards. It would be purely software though, as the temp sensors exist on the Pro/Deluxe (not as many as ST but there are a few).


----------



## grambo

RST should work without RAID. I have it installed for my setup (AHCI mode on Intel controller, one SSD and two HDDs, no RAID arrays). I can load the Intel utility which tells me drives are functioning optimally or something (at work, can't remember off-hand).

On a related note, has anyone tried hot swapping with the ASMedia SATA controller? I have an external eSATA enclosure connected to the ASMedia port via SATA->eSATA bracket (I need port multiplication and Intel ports don't support it) but hot swap does not work. If I power on the unit in Windows it does not see the drives, I seem to have to boot with the unit on for the drives to be picked up. I can "safely remove" them in Windows though. Very odd.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> RST should work without RAID. I have it installed for my setup (AHCI mode on Intel controller, one SSD and two HDDs, no RAID arrays). I can load the Intel utility which tells me drives are functioning optimally or something (at work, can't remember off-hand).
> On a related note, has anyone tried hot swapping with the ASMedia SATA controller? I have an external eSATA enclosure connected to the ASMedia port via SATA->eSATA bracket (I need port multiplication and Intel ports don't support it) but hot swap does not work. If I power on the unit in Windows it does not see the drives, I seem to have to boot with the unit on for the drives to be picked up. I can "safely remove" them in Windows though. Very odd.


By default hotswap is disabled. You can enable it in the bios, should be under: Advanced > SATA Configuration.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> If each header can supply 12W/1A I'm not too concerned about running 2x 120mm low speed fans off a header, as they tend to draw below 2W each (here's one that draws 1.25W that I would assume is typical load for a 1200-1500rpm fan http://www.directron.com/4412fgl.html).
> What does the 920 pump need? If I were you I'd probably play it same and run it off the USB, since you will want to be able to control it to reduce noise? I've never used water cooling so I'm not sure how that works (pump speed/noise).
> There should be a setting in the BIOS to disable the CPU fan warning, I haven't used it yet myself as I haven't switched my CPU fans over to a MB header yet... been procrastinating since I'll almost for sure have to take the heatsink off to get at the CPU fan headers in my case and it's a pain in the ass.
> It does suck about Fan Xpert 2 only using the CPU temp (the MB's CPU temp sensor, not the actual core temps inside the package), I believe Asus is using the "Thermal Armor" feature of Sabertooth for market differentiation from the Pro/Deluxe boards. It would be purely software though, as the temp sensors exist on the Pro/Deluxe (not as many as ST but there are a few).


The ASUS manual only specifies the rating for the CPU_FAN port. It does not say what the other fan ports are rated for. I'm not so sure we can assume each one is 12W/1A.

As for what the pump needs power wise I'm not sure. Here is it's webpage: http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cpu_cooler/kuhler-h20-620-liquid-cooler/PREORD-H2O.aspx No power rating listed. What we do know is it has 2 120mm fans that can run up to 2400RPM and nothing on the pump itself. I'll probably have to contact Antec to get the info.

Do you think Fan Xpert 2 might see an update so we could use the CPU core temps and motherboard sensors in the future? That really would be the best. I wonder if anyone has suggested that to them. But okay so for the moment Fan Xpert 2 cant use core temps, maybe there is some other reliable software that could? I'm not against using something else if it can control the fans dynamically through the motherboard. Anyone know of a program?


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> By default hotswap is disabled. You can enable it in the bios, should be under: Advanced > SATA Configuration.


That setting only applies to the 6x SATA Intel ports from the PCH.

On previous boards, you were able to config the 3rd party controller (AHCI/IDE/RAID etc) but on the Z77 Pro there are no options other than on/off and Option ROM on/off.

I've asked an Asus official about it on [H]ardForum.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> The ASUS manual only specifies the rating for the CPU_FAN port. It does not say what the other fan ports are rated for. I'm not so sure we can assume each one is 12W/1A.
> As for what the pump needs power wise I'm not sure. Here is it's webpage: http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cpu_cooler/kuhler-h20-620-liquid-cooler/PREORD-H2O.aspx No power rating listed. What we do know is it has 2 120mm fans that can run up to 2400RPM and nothing on the pump itself. I'll probably have to contact Antec to get the info.
> Do you think Fan Xpert 2 might see an update so we could use the CPU core temps and motherboard sensors in the future? That really would be the best. I wonder if anyone has suggested that to them. But okay so for the moment Fan Xpert 2 cant use core temps, maybe there is some other reliable software that could? I'm not against using something else if it can control the fans dynamically through the motherboard. Anyone know of a program?


Good point about the header ratings, but I cannot see there being an issue running multiple low speed 120mm's off a single header since they barely use any power (talking 1000-1500rpm fans here), but would be good to know the specs. The pump I'd be a bit more concerned on since you do not want it running too slowly and failing.

Not sure on Fan Xpert 2, you can post in the official Asus thread at [H] and let Raja know you'd like to see it. I doubt they will change it much though, they want to encourage people to buy the Sabertooth for those features. I would've considered it if it had PCI slots. Speedfan might be able to handle the functionality but I hate the UI and don't know if it supports Z77 yet.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Good point about the header ratings, but I cannot see there being an issue running multiple low speed 120mm's off a single header since they barely use any power (talking 1000-1500rpm fans here), but would be good to know the specs. The pump I'd be a bit more concerned on since you do not want it running too slowly and failing.
> Not sure on Fan Xpert 2, you can post in the official Asus thread at [H] and let Raja know you'd like to see it. I doubt they will change it much though, they want to encourage people to buy the Sabertooth for those features. I would've considered it if it had PCI slots. Speedfan might be able to handle the functionality but I hate the UI and don't know if it supports Z77 yet.


Speedfan doesn't work yet. Every 3-4th running of speedfan will recognise fans, core temps are well off, -20 from real? Also concerned with the reaction/sampling speed of speedfan as the core temps shift so quickly.


----------



## christpunchers

Is there anybody else with a WS board? If so, how are you finding yours?

And a general question for everyone, did your mobo come with any seals or stickers, like on the box or antistatic bag? Mine didn't.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Is there anybody else with a WS board? If so, how are you finding yours?
> And a general question for everyone, did your mobo come with any seals or stickers, like on the box or antistatic bag? Mine didn't.


Nope my V pro didn't, the bag just folded over in the box.


----------



## Futzy

How's the performance of the wifi on the Z77-V boards? Haven't seen any reviews that go over it. Minimum of a 30MB/s down/up bandwidth?


----------



## phez

Does anyone know why CPU_FAN/OPT headers cannot go down to 0 rpm, but chasis can?

I would like to run fan xpert 2 and keep 0 rpm when cpu < 40c, but it reads the lowest at 600~rpm. But then the chasis connectors can goto 0 rpm, but cannot be set to 0% in the graph ... so annoying.


----------



## 13thmonkey

go to program files\asus\asusfancontrolservice

edit fanstore.xml with and admin priviledged notepad, you may be able to force it. My chassis 1 would not remember values till i editted it.
you need to stop aisuite and asusfancontrol service first.


----------



## phez

actually nm i found it. you have to check "auto-fan stop" and it will allow you to set 0rpm upto a desired temperature.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Is there anybody else with a WS board? If so, how are you finding yours?
> And a general question for everyone, did your mobo come with any seals or stickers, like on the box or antistatic bag? Mine didn't.


Check the driver CD envelope, if that's what you meant by sticker, mine had a ASUS case badge.

And since I'm camera crazy at the moment, here's what it looks like!


















edit: lol sorry, you mean a quality seal.. sorry


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Hi guys i am using a P8Z77-V
i noticed that the Deluxe and Pro versions have a new bios version
while the Z77-V version is still on 0906 bios....

man that sucks.,..


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPEEDvrzone*
> 
> Hi guys i am using a P8Z77-V
> i noticed that the Deluxe and Pro versions have a new bios version
> while the Z77-V version is still on 0906 bios....
> man that sucks.,..


It's a little strange because with previous generations they would update similar boards (e.g. P8Z68-V Vanilla / Pro / Deluxe). Not sure what the dealio is.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Ya man that's right
The Z77 Asus series whether -V, -Pro or Deluxe are basically same thing just the diff of power phases and extra freebies added
i sitll hoping asus will release new bios for the -V board asap.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPEEDvrzone*
> 
> Ya man that's right
> The Z77 Asus series whether -V, -Pro or Deluxe are basically same thing just the diff of power phases and extra freebies added
> i sitll hoping asus will release new bios for the -V board asap.


If it isn't broke don't fix it.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> actually nm i found it. you have to check "auto-fan stop" and it will allow you to set 0rpm upto a desired temperature.


Thanks for posting this, I didn't realize what that setting does and now I am using it on 3 of my 4 case fans so they fully stop at idle. Nice and quiet. Last step for my cooling setup is to move my 2 NH-D14 fans from CPU to a chasis header since they are 3-pin and I can clearly hear them at 1200rpm.


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> How's the performance of the wifi on the Z77-V boards? Haven't seen any reviews that go over it. Minimum of a 30MB/s down/up bandwidth?


Mine connects at 72.2Mbps to my 150N connection with WPA2 AES encryption.

*It works fine BUT sometimes when my computer starts up, it takes some time to activate Wifi, and my other programs like Steam that auto connect on start complain the they were unable to connect while the WiFi adapter is still starting up / yet to connect to my network.*


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Check the driver CD envelope, if that's what you meant by sticker, mine had a ASUS case badge.
> And since I'm camera crazy at the moment, here's what it looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: lol sorry, you mean a quality seal.. sorry


that case badge been around for ages now


----------



## EaglePC

this is funny my $100.00 wirelesscard was acting weird dropouts and so fourth.
I redone my pc with a new install of windows boy i can tell you this onboard wirelesslan kicks *ss 50mb down


----------



## christpunchers

Should I use the "EZ Plug" molex connector right by the ram slots of my mobo? I'm not running SLI but I am overclocking. Do I need this plug to be powered?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> this is funny my $100.00 wirelesscard was acting weird dropouts and so fourth.
> I redone my pc with a new install of windows boy i can tell you this onboard wirelesslan kicks *ss 50mb down


50mb or 50 MB or 50 Mb?
or are you /sarcasm ??

I have mine installed but not activated. Using my N-53 Adapter, pulling 300Mbps (max) constant.
I have the adapter in the top USB 3.0 slot 1. Loads with no delay on bootup and connects instantly.

BIOS 0906 running superbly on my Mobo, I don't think we (-v) need an update.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Should I use the "EZ Plug" molex connector right by the ram slots of my mobo? I'm not running SLI but I am overclocking. Do I need this plug to be powered?


Nope. It's only needed to provide additional power to the PCIe slots.


----------



## Brickman

Just installed my ASUS P8 Z77-V Pro motherboard with an Intel 2700K, and 8 GB of G Skill RAM (4 sticks of 2 GB each)
Booted right up, no problems at all. BIOs 900 something (I'll look it up later) came with this MB. Not updating unless there is a problem. At least twice as fast as my AMD phenom II 965. Also cooler too. This thing idles at 26 C with my Zalman CNPS9900 120mm copper cooler. My AMD never got below 30C.

Need to update my rig sig. Everything in my build is the same from the AMD except the MB and CPU....duh








Just need t o run some stress tests, install my games, and hope it works for a year or more







Also need to try out the WiFI go with my ASUS transformer. I might make a video about that.


----------



## sumonpathak

hey guys...got my hands on these...
http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=956

anyway to include on preview list?


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> hey guys...got my hands on these...
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=956
> anyway to include on preview list?


Great board







It's my first Asus board in like 3 years and I got my i7-3770k to 4.7Ghz @1.24v with it.


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Great board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first Asus board in like 3 years and I got my i7-3770k to 4.7Ghz @1.24v with it.


ya...am running a 2500K on it...the only limitation is the chip when clocking








bugger wont go over 50X


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> hey guys...got my hands on these...
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=956
> anyway to include on preview list?


Added.


----------



## Jinholic

I've been looking to start a new build soon as my current one is over 4 years old and was looking at these new Z77 boards that Asus is coming out with and I'm not sure if I'm missing something here but why don't the sabertooth or Rog boards have PS/2 plugs on them?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> I've been looking to start a new build soon as my current one is over 4 years old and was looking at these new Z77 boards that Asus is coming out with and I'm not sure if I'm missing something here but why don't the sabertooth or Rog boards have PS/2 plugs on them?


Because about 95% of users don't use or have PS/2 anymore. I think it should be there as well but hey, gotta move on sometime.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> I've been looking to start a new build soon as my current one is over 4 years old and was looking at these new Z77 boards that Asus is coming out with and I'm not sure if I'm missing something here but why don't the sabertooth or Rog boards have PS/2 plugs on them?
> 
> 
> 
> Because about 95% of users don't use or have PS/2 anymore. I think it should be there as well but hey, gotta move on sometime.
Click to expand...

My UD5H doesn't have the PS/2 either. I was actually going to use PS/2 for the first time in YEARS with my new mechanical keyboard... but went under the desk to set everything up and was like "whaaaaaaaa?" and had to take the adapter off. Figures, the one time I go to use it, and it doesn't exist anymore


----------



## grambo

Hi guys

Two questions re: P8Z77-V Pro overclocking:

1) I was under the impression hitting "apply" to settings in TurboV Evo would write them to the UEFI, but when I reboot my OC settings are not there. Anyone know how to make it happen? I'm curious if TurboV Evo is using an offset voltage (I think it is, a positive one since voltage lands on 1.2V when set to 1.165V in TurboV = +0.35 offset) and I want to know what that voltage is, as my ultimate goal is to tune the machine in UEFI to use the lowest BIOS at idle/load as I possibly can.

2) If I now know that I need about 1.2V for stability at load, what would the optimal offset settings be to achieve this (and still maintain lower voltage at idle to save power/heat)? In the Asus Z77 videos they recommend negative offset and regular LLC? Is it a guessing game of booting with auto and seeing what voltage it applies, then running an offset? TurboV doesn't let you touch offset from what I can tell.

Background:

I recently built a new IB system using an Asus P8Z77-V Pro and last night finally got around to playing with the overclock. I used Asus' TurboV Evo software to auto tune it to get a ballpark of what the chip would do, and then manually started lowering the voltage while doing LinX passes.

Ended up settling on 45 x 100 = 4.5GHz with all every setting at default except CPU voltage in TurboV Evo at 1.165V. This effectively results in peak voltage under LinX load at 1.2V, CPU cores peaking at 70/79/74/75. For stability I ran LinX for 5 passes (49m56s 103.67Gflops) and had a 3 hour gaming sessions (2h 64 player BF3, 1h Mass Effect 3). I will run a longer ~20-30 pass LinX test to verify once I nail down final settings.

Thanks!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Hi guys
> Two questions re: P8Z77-V Pro overclocking:
> 1) I was under the impression hitting "apply" to settings in TurboV Evo would write them to the UEFI, but when I reboot my OC settings are not there. Anyone know how to make it happen? I'm curious if TurboV Evo is using an offset voltage (I think it is, a positive one since voltage lands on 1.2V when set to 1.165V in TurboV = +0.35 offset) and I want to know what that voltage is, as my ultimate goal is to tune the machine in UEFI to use the lowest BIOS at idle/load as I possibly can.
> 2) If I now know that I need about 1.2V for stability at load, what would the optimal offset settings be to achieve this (and still maintain lower voltage at idle to save power/heat)? In the Asus Z77 videos they recommend negative offset and regular LLC? Is it a guessing game of booting with auto and seeing what voltage it applies, then running an offset? TurboV doesn't let you touch offset from what I can tell.
> Background:
> I recently built a new IB system using an Asus P8Z77-V Pro and last night finally got around to playing with the overclock. I used Asus' TurboV Evo software to auto tune it to get a ballpark of what the chip would do, and then manually started lowering the voltage while doing LinX passes.
> Ended up settling on 45 x 100 = 4.5GHz with all every setting at default except CPU voltage in TurboV Evo at 1.165V. This effectively results in peak voltage under LinX load at 1.2V, CPU cores peaking at 70/79/74/75. For stability I ran LinX for 5 passes (49m56s 103.67Gflops) and had a 3 hour gaming sessions (2h 64 player BF3, 1h Mass Effect 3). I will run a longer ~20-30 pass LinX test to verify once I nail down final settings.
> Thanks!


1) it does not right to UEFI, but you can use it to test and then manually put into bios.
2) I would have said what you said, and experiment until you find the same vcore in cpu-z set as offset in bios as yo uhad through software.

However today I updated my bios, and set everything except the offset (normally -0.01) my voltage at 4.3Ghz was 1.28 vs my normal 1.1V (an apparent offset of -0.18 required).

Testing in software and got back to indications that a -0.01V offset was required, set it and all ok. Its all a bit odd.

Now I don't use any LLC control, I believe that if I did I would have a lower idle voltage at the same load voltage, which would threaten idle stability, whilst providing no real benefit in temps as I am idling at 30-33C.


----------



## Lenster

I am about to upgrade to Asus Z77 & IB 3770K. My problem is this. I have a Corsair 400R case and H100 cooler mounted at the top of the case. I have read that people have had problems with the 8Pin +12V Power cable interfering with fan clearance on the H100. When using Boards with the 8 pin connecter right up to the top of the MB like the Asus P8Z77-V.
The Asus P8Z77-V LE power connector is moved down a tad and might allow for more room.

The question is this: If I plan to overclock the 3770K to 4.4-4.5 GHz range will just having the 6+2 VR on the LE make any difference than having the 8+4 VR on the V?
Ram will either be 2X4G or 2X8G. I will not have all 4 ram slots populated.

Len


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Because about 95% of users don't use or have PS/2 anymore. I think it should be there as well but hey, gotta move on sometime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My UD5H doesn't have the PS/2 either. I was actually going to use PS/2 for the first time in YEARS with my new mechanical keyboard... but went under the desk to set everything up and was like "whaaaaaaaa?" and had to take the adapter off. Figures, the one time I go to use it, and it doesn't exist anymore


Buy the lowest ASUS P8Z77-V LX like me and get the grandfathered tech, it has the combo PS/2 port. Removing the port does kinda suck for hardcore gamers, NKRO is a selling feature for the mech boards, not sure why you'd need to "faceroll" 104 keys, but its nice to know you can ! 

PS, I used it the first week I owned the board, but got nervous having the adapter hanging out that extra inch and just caved and plugged the board into the USB.


----------



## useport80

is there a chart that lists the differences between all the p8z77 models? i tried using the asus website's "compare" feature and it fails consistently, plus it can only do 5 items at a time. i tried neweggs but it can only do 5 at a time.

if there isn't then i guess i can use newegg's


----------



## Phillychuck

There is http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/P8Z77_Series_Motherboards/page7_AvailableModels.htm

from what they call the minisite: http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/P8Z77_Series_Motherboards/


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Nope. It's only needed to provide additional power to the PCIe slots.


Okay great. Thanks.

There's now a new bios (0703) for the WS board from the Asus website.

The description doesn't really tell me much. Are you able to find any further information on what's in the update?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay great. Thanks.
> There's now a new bios (0703) for the WS board from the Asus website.
> The description doesn't really tell me much. Are you able to find any further information on what's in the update?


I just get my info from the Asus website. I think Raja on [H] could probably tell you more.

Though if you want to know more about EC firmware, I found this article on Intel's website.


----------



## Exostenza

Anyone have anything to say about the 903 -> 1015 bios overclocking wise? I didn't really try anything between them, but I know that usually with the earlier revisions of Asus boards people can get some better overclocks.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Anyone have anything to say about the 903 -> 1015 bios overclocking wise? I didn't really try anything between them, but I know that usually with the earlier revisions of Asus boards people can get some better overclocks.


Have only just started playing with OC on my board, and am not really pushing it.

Using XMP mode with everything on auto except offset +0.06, CPU Speed Spectrum disabled, ratio 45 = 4500MHz with peak load voltage at 1.184V in LinX (only tested 2 passes for 20min), cores 69/76/72/71.


----------



## avril4ever

Anybody know when is the Maximus V Formula coming??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> Anybody know when is the Maximus V Formula coming??


Yep, soon.


----------



## Teiji

I have the -V mobo. For some reason, it takes around 15 sec from pressing the power to showing the POST screen. Is this normal for Asus mobo?


----------



## lothar

I have the same motherboard, disable option rom for Intel and Asmedia controllers if you don't need them
Training DRAM at boot and discovering Auto settings for DRAM timings and REF Voltages takes soo long.

Which BIOS version?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lothar*
> 
> I have the same motherboard, disable option rom for Intel and Asmedia controllers if you don't need them
> Training DRAM at boot and discovering Auto settings for DRAM timings and REF Voltages takes soo long.
> Which BIOS version?


I have BIOS 0906. I'm currently using an m4 128GB SSD and a Hitachi 1TB HDD in the Intel SATA ports (and an Asus DVD drive), will disabling option ROM affect them negatively? I currently don't use the Asmedia SATA ports, but I do use the Asmedia USB3 ports.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I have BIOS 0906. I'm currently using an m4 128GB SSD and a Hitachi 1TB HDD in the Intel SATA ports (and an Asus DVD drive), will disabling option ROM affect them negatively? I currently don't use the Asmedia SATA ports, but I do use the Asmedia USB3 ports.


Option ROM for Asmedia is for RAID Sata, you can safely disable it. Option ROM for Intel SATA cant be disabled, I was wrong...
You can disable Intel PXE ROM
I think that slow POST is caused by some memory settings.. you have all four slots populated


----------



## Teiji

I'll try disabling option ROM (and I also need to reformat my SSD) tonight when I get home from work. I sure hope it's not because of the RAM slots are populated. Even my old HP desktop POST in around 5 sec with all slots populated (4x2GB though)...


----------



## rp1

well, I thought that the annoying cold boot issues would be solved with the p8z77-v - which initially seemed to work just fine - but it has started yet again. not so bad like with my previous P8P67, but still not the way it should be.

currently the latest beta bios is installed (ver 1050), but it did the same with 0906.

system components:

2500k @ 4.7 (offset +0.035), load vcore 1.4V (cooling: TRU120E, highest temps under load don´t reach 70°C)
mushkin redline 1600 MHz 2x2 GB 6-8-6-24 @ 1.65V
PLL set to 1.7V
internal PLL auto (will try enabled)

the system is stable (prime, occt, no random bsods or alike)

any suggestions?


----------



## ChaosAD

Just recieved my gene v and 3770k. So i installed cpu, ram, psu and my old intel ssd and i all i get is a q-code A2. I plugged the monitor through a displayport to dvi adapter. I dont get any signal though to get into bios. Any ideas cause im lost here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just recieved my gene v and 3770k. So i installed cpu, ram, psu and my old intel ssd and i all i get is a q-code A2. I plugged the monitor through a displayport to dvi adapter. I dont get any signal though to get into bios. Any ideas cause im lost here.


Start out using the onboard HDMI if you can, then update to the latest BIOS and load optimized defaults.
Seems the Gene has a hard time seeing GPU's on the first boot.


----------



## dave1991

Need some help guys. I would like to try out the Lucid MVP but then I can't seem to install the driver for the VGA. Do note that I have installed windows with my GPU on so do I need to remove my GPU first to be able to install the VGA driver or do I need to reinstall my windows while the GPU is removed?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1991*
> 
> Need some help guys. I would like to try out the Lucid MVP but then I can't seem to install the driver for the VGA. Do note that I have installed windows with my GPU on so do I need to remove my GPU first to be able to install the VGA driver or do I need to reinstall my windows while the GPU is removed?


I think I read somewhere here that you need to plug your monitor into the onboard graphic. Then enable onboard graphic in the BIOS. Then you will finally be able to install the onboard graphic drivers. Don't quote me on this. I haven't done this and don't plan to use onboard graphic or Lucid Virtu.


----------



## Futzy

Trying to get my build up and running today and find out that almost none of the Asus provided drivers (from their website) support W8 :/


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Trying to get my build up and running today and find out that almost none of the Asus provided drivers (from their website) support W8 :/


Most, if not all, Windows 7 drivers should work on Windows 8. Intel has a special set for the Intel IGP. I didn't include that in the OP as it seems like not many people are using Windows 8.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Most, if not all, Windows 7 drivers should work on Windows 8. Intel has a special set for the Intel IGP. I didn't include that in the OP as it seems like not many people are using Windows 8.


All of their installers perform a version check and do not recognize the OS.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Start out using the onboard HDMI if you can, then update to the latest BIOS and load optimized defaults.
> Seems the Gene has a hard time seeing GPU's on the first boot.


So do you think the main problem is the dispalyport to dvi connection? Because the q-code A2 shows something like IDE problem, dont remember exactly. I think i ll have to wait for my 670 then, today or tomorrow hopefully if there is no way around


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rp1*
> 
> well, I thought that the annoying cold boot issues would be solved with the p8z77-v - which initially seemed to work just fine - but it has started yet again. not so bad like with my previous P8P67, but still not the way it should be.
> currently the latest beta bios is installed (ver 1050), but it did the same with 0906.
> system components:
> 2500k @ 4.7 (offset +0.035), load vcore 1.4V (cooling: TRU120E, highest temps under load don´t reach 70°C)
> mushkin redline 1600 MHz 2x2 GB 6-8-6-24 @ 1.65V
> PLL set to 1.7V
> internal PLL auto (will try enabled)
> the system is stable (prime, occt, no random bsods or alike)
> any suggestions?


I had the same problems... cold boot at idle... I think the problem lies in not mature BIOS and his Auto memory timings...
Go to last option in BIOS, something like ASUS SPD Information and write down all SPD settings and enter it manually
I noticed another strange thing...
Memory REF Voltages arent set to 0.50 on Auto, my Corsair Dominator 2133 doesnt even boot when I leave it on Auto
... You have to set it to 0.50 manually


----------



## dave1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that you need to plug your monitor into the onboard graphic. Then enable onboard graphic in the BIOS. Then you will finally be able to install the onboard graphic drivers. Don't quote me on this. I haven't done this and don't plan to use onboard graphic or Lucid Virtu.


Ok will try that later once I get home. Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> So do you think the main problem is the dispalyport to dvi connection? Because the q-code A2 shows something like IDE problem, dont remember exactly. I think i ll have to wait for my 670 then, today or tomorrow hopefully if there is no way around


I tested a few cards, mostly older and the only way to get the display was HDMI except when I used my GTX 570. Then the DVI worked right away.
I don't have the problems anymore and flash the Gene about once a week it seems.
So maybe it was an early BIOS problem.


----------



## superxero044

Sorry if a similar issue has been posted in this thread, I haven't had the chance to read through this whole thread yet but I couldn't find information by googling or just browsing.

I have a new 3570k and Asus z77 V-Pro. I am using H100 for cooling. The only things I have really modified in the bios is disabling the onboard sound (since I have a sound card) disable the wifi (since I don't plan on using it) and modifying boot order.

With the bios settings all default except from what I stated above the system runs and operates perfectly great. I am using the 9xx bios (not sure which one exactly as I'm at work). However, if I try to overclock at all, I can get a completely stable system in P95 for hours. I was able to get 4.3 with 1.2 volts and nothing else changed completely rock solid, but after setting it all up the next time I woke the computer up (I think it was in hibernate) it just locked up on trying to wake up. So I had to force a hard shutdown. So I figured maybe I should leave the volts at the default setting of auto and tried a VERY modest overclock of 4.0 by just setting the multiplier to 40 instead of auto. Once again this was super stable in P95 and actually ran super cool but when I came back to my pc the next day it was locked up on boot.

Is there some bios setting I am missing? I think other than this this board is super easy to do a modest overclock on. I have thought about upgrading the bios but I have heard people having issues with the new ones too.

I guess I should mention when it locks up on wake up its not a blue screen, it just freezes while it starts showing the desktop.

Thanks if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## djchapm

Hey anyone have issues w/ the Intel Chipset 3019 drivers listed for Sabertooth Z77? I installed them (first thing after installing windows), and my boot time tripled. Sits at the mobo splash page for a long time too. then even after getting to Win login - it takes a while before my mouse and keyboard work. WTH? Recommendations?

Did sys restore, then reinstalled, seems fine now.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superxero044*
> 
> ...snip...I guess I should mention when it locks up on wake up its not a blue screen, it just freezes while it starts showing the desktop.
> Thanks if anyone can point me in the right direction.


Does it ever recover after the lock up?
Are you using the Intel SATA ports for the Sammy 830 or the ASMEDIA ports?


----------



## superxero044

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Does it ever recover after the lock up?
> Are you using the Intel SATA ports for the Sammy 830 or the ASMEDIA ports?


I'm not 100% sure I understand the first question. I will have to hold the power button down and then boot again. Weird thing is that most of the time it will 'resume' from the hibernate successfully the second time rather than booting from windows fresh.

I am definitely using the Intel Sata 3 port.

Oh and I guess my Sig rig isn't 100% updated. I do have 16 gigs of Corsair ram now. Not I think its related just thought the 12 gb might throw someone off.

--- EDIT
Think I may have found a solution? I will try it when I get home. Do you think disabling the 'Internal PLL Overvoltage' would resolve it? Thats the only thing I could find.


----------



## Aparition

I was asking if it ever recovered from the freeze as exactly that, have you tried letting it just sit, instead of wating 5-15min then resetting.
Find out if you are using Sleep, Hibernate, or Hybrid Hibernate.
Sleep is memory
Hibernate offloads to the harddrive/SSD
Hybrid Hibernate uses Memory.

If you have a memory instability it can cause freezing coming out of sleep or hybrid hibernate. Probably your issue.


----------



## superxero044

Its failing coming out of sleep I guess. I tried changing that PLL Overvolt setting and that didn't fix it.

The weird thing is that when I power it off when it freezes it will resume windows just fine when I press the power button again.

What I see when it fails to resume is a black screen with mouse that I can't move.


----------



## Teiji

So I decided to test my sleep today, and I have the EXACT problem like superxero044.

-Freezes on wake up at black screen with mouse cursor.
-I press reset on my case and it turns the whole thing off, then on at "Resuming Windows" (so I guess it's not an improper shutdown.), but freezes at the desktop right after.

I'm overclocked at 4.4Ghz. I also tried disable Internal Overvoltage, but the problem is still there. I'm going to upgrade to the new BIOS 1015 and see if that fixes it.

Edit: BIOS 1015 didn't fix this. Anyone have any other suggestion to fix this?

Edit2: After doing various tests: disabling hibernate, turning Internal PLL Overvoltage to Auto or Disabled, pressing the keyboard to wake up, pressing the power button to wake up, etc., it's still the same. It'll either wake up from a black screen (mouse & keyboard unresponsive) or wake up and freezes (indefinitely) at desktop (while mouse & keyboard is responsive). So, I gave up. I just won't bother with Sleep anymore, since I'm using an SSD. I did a research and this common problem has existed for the P67, Z68, and now Z77 mobos, and friggen Asus still hasn't fix it. I wonder if Gigabyte also has this problem. If not, in my next future build, I will use them instead.


----------



## xaviergzz

I got my ASUS P8Z77-V PREMIUM a few days ago and i wish the msata drive that came included with the board was larger, its only 32GB, or that it wasnt even included and the price be lower on the board... I ordered OCZ Nocti Series NOC-MSATA-120G mSATA 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) from new egg and will replace it tomorrow...

Anyone else with this board yet??


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> So I decided to test my sleep today, and I have the EXACT problem like superxero044.
> -Freezes on wake up at black screen with mouse cursor.
> -I press reset on my case and it turns the whole thing off, then on at "Resuming Windows" (so I guess it's not an improper shutdown.), but freezes at the desktop right after.
> I'm overclocked at 4.4Ghz. I also tried disable Internal Overvoltage, but the problem is still there. I'm going to upgrade to the new BIOS 1015 and see if that fixes it.
> Edit: BIOS 1015 didn't fix this. Anyone have any other suggestion to fix this?
> Edit2: After doing various tests: disabling hibernate, turning Internal PLL Overvoltage to Auto or Disabled, pressing the keyboard to wake up, pressing the power button to wake up, etc., it's still the same. It'll either wake up from a black screen (mouse & keyboard unresponsive) or wake up and freezes (indefinitely) at desktop (while mouse & keyboard is responsive). So, I gave up. I just won't bother with Sleep anymore, since I'm using an SSD. I did a research and this common problem has existed for the P67, Z68, and now Z77 mobos, and friggen Asus still hasn't fix it. I wonder if Gigabyte also has this problem. If not, in my next future build, I will use them instead.


Did you tried what I wrote yesterday?
REF Voltages and SPD settings?


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaviergzz*
> 
> I got my ASUS P8Z77-V PREMIUM a few days ago and i wish the msata drive that came included with the board was larger, its only 32GB, or that it wasnt even included and the price be lower on the board... I ordered OCZ Nocti Series NOC-MSATA-120G mSATA 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) from new egg and will replace it tomorrow...
> Anyone else with this board yet??


You can use that 32gb drive for a SRT setup, I would think that's what it is for. You should have gotten a Crucial M4 / Samsung 830, or at least a SATA III drive. Getting it just for msata isn't worth it.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lothar*
> 
> Did you tried what I wrote yesterday?
> REF Voltages and SPD settings?


I didn't try it because it didn't apply to my situation. I don't have any problem cold booting. I have problem waking up from sleep. Also, I use XMP mode, so my memory should be taken care of by the XMP profile.


----------



## xaviergzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> You can use that 32gb drive for a SRT setup, I would think that's what it is for. You should have gotten a Crucial M4 / Samsung 830, or at least a SATA III drive. Getting it just for msata isn't worth it.


I also order SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256N/AM 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Notebook Upgrade Kit from the egg. I plan on using that for my boot drive and the msata to speedup my array(2TBx5)... i currently have all 9 sata ports filled and i want to use the msata port to create for SRT (min 20gb) and for a rapid start partition that has to be equal to the amount of memory i have installed, 16gb...


----------



## EaglePC

Intel Rapid Storage Technology Ver: 11.5.0.1171 beta this allows the passing of smart and trim commands in RAID mode ?

for ssd raid "?

being maybe the 1st beta for trim for raid sdd are they safe ?


----------



## sumonpathak

hey guys..review is up http://www.ocfreaks.com/asus-p8z77-v-deluxe-review/

u guys can put any comments here...will try my best to answer is...


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I didn't try it because it didn't apply to my situation. I don't have any problem cold booting. I have problem waking up from sleep. Also, I use XMP mode, so my memory should be taken care of by the XMP profile.


XMP sets only main timings and voltage, the rest is autosensed.
Problems with cold booting, waking from sleep and several other states are often caused by memory
Set memory to speed 1333 and try waking/sleeping


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> hey guys..review is up http://www.ocfreaks.com/asus-p8z77-v-deluxe-review/
> u guys can put any comments here...will try my best to answer is...


Not to bad or a review. I like the layout.


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Not to bad or a review. I like the layout.


thanks


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Ver: 11.5.0.1171 beta this allows the passing of smart and trim commands in RAID mode ?
> for ssd raid "?
> being maybe the 1st beta for trim for raid sdd are they safe ?


Are these betas? I'm hesitant to install any RST driver (or any driver) from "Station Drivers", I'd rather get it straight from Intel or whatever the vendor is.


----------



## Futzy

Anyone know where to get intel chipset/sata drivers that will install under Windows 8 RP?


----------



## Rumilsurion

I just purchased the P8Z77-V motherboard. I am going to be using a 3570k when it arrives on Monday.

Since I haven't overclocked on a Intel motherboard for sometime now.

I was wondering if someone could help me out a little and help me cheat a little on my overclock and give me their settings for a close to stable overclock.

I know every chip is different, but I'm just looking for settings that will get me close to a 4.4-4.5ghz OC. I can fine tune the settings if my chip is different.

For cooling I have a Noctua nh-d14 which I'm using MX-4 paste.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Are these betas? I'm hesitant to install any RST driver (or any driver) from "Station Drivers", I'd rather get it straight from Intel or whatever the vendor is.


thanks and yes if these are for ssd raid trim support i wouldn't install these since there betas


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> I just purchased the P8Z77-V motherboard. I am going to be using a 3570k when it arrives on Monday.
> Since I haven't overclocked on a Intel motherboard for sometime now.
> I was wondering if someone could help me out a little and help me cheat a little on my overclock and give me their settings for a close to stable overclock.
> I know every chip is different, but I'm just looking for settings that will get me close to a 4.4-4.5ghz OC. I can fine tune the settings if my chip is different.
> For cooling I have a Noctua nh-d14 which I'm using MX-4 paste.


My stable settings on this motherboard below, most important is of course Vcore and DIGI+ settings


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> I just purchased the P8Z77-V motherboard. I am going to be using a 3570k when it arrives on Monday.
> Since I haven't overclocked on a Intel motherboard for sometime now.
> I was wondering if someone could help me out a little and help me cheat a little on my overclock and give me their settings for a close to stable overclock.
> I know every chip is different, but I'm just looking for settings that will get me close to a 4.4-4.5ghz OC. I can fine tune the settings if my chip is different.
> For cooling I have a Noctua nh-d14 which I'm using MX-4 paste.


I have the V-Pro, 3770K and NH-D14. My settings are all auto except:

OC mode: XMP (sets memory)
Ratio: 45
Vcore: offset mode +0.03V
LLC: Medium (25%)

Gives me 4.5GHz @ 1.192V 100% load, 0.960V 1.6GHz idle. Temps mid 70's on each core.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Finally got my new I5 3570k and asus P8Z77-V motherboard installed and running. Now just doing the long window 7 updates.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> Finally got my new I5 3570k and asus P8Z77-V motherboard installed and running. Now just doing the long window 7 updates.


FYI, you can integrate them with Win Toolkit (a.k.a. Windows 7 Toolkit). So next time you reinstall Windows, you won't have to wait hours to download and install them. There are other compiled programs that have them all integrated so all you have to do is run it, e.g. McRip Windows 7 Update Pack.


----------



## Aparition

You can also just download the latest Win7 release disk. This also makes it immensley easier to perform system repairs.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds#
Scroll down a small way till you see the ISO links.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can also just download the latest Win7 release disk. This also makes it immensley easier to perform system repairs.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds#
> Scroll down a small way till you see the ISO links.


Good to know, thanks for posting this... took forever to install from my original retail disc when I built my new system earlier in May.

SimpleTech: any idea what the new Intel USB3 drivers fix? Intel doesn't seem to post change logs, at least for that driver. Thanks for keeping OP updated, very useful tool, better than Asus' own website IMO.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> SimpleTech: any idea what the new Intel USB3 drivers fix? Intel doesn't seem to post change logs, at least for that driver. Thanks for keeping OP updated, very useful tool, better than Asus' own website IMO.


None that I could find.







And you're very welcome.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Thanks, this will come in handy


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *Useful guides/tips*
> [How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware
> [How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM
> [Guide] Maximus 5 GENE Preview/Review 8 Pack style
> [Guide] ASUS Z77 UEFI Tuning Guide for overclocking
> [Guide] Maximus V GENE Overclocking Guide/Tips
> *Update History*
> 
> *P8Z77-V PREMIUM*
> 
> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL
> 
> *BIOS*
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> *Chipset*
> Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1020
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1143
> 
> *Video*
> LucidLogix Virtu MVP Software: 2.1.113.22337
> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver: 8.15.10.2696 (15.26.8)
> 
> *Audio*
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.68
> 
> *Lan*
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 17.1
> Realtek RTL8111F LAN Driver
> 
> *Bluetooth/Wi-Fi*
> Broadcom Bluetooth Driver: 6.5.1.2501
> Broadcom Wireless Driver: 5.100.196.18
> 
> *USB 3.0*
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.5.235
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.14.8.0
> 
> *SATA*
> Marvell Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1020
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver: 1.3.4.000
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 11.5.0.1171


I will be putting a build together with the z77-deluxe very soon and I was wondering, when installing all of the above drivers, is there any particular order that is preferred? Also, is it better to first fully update windows 7 before installing drivers or should I begin driver installation after reaching the desktop for the first time and then update windows?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I will be putting a build together with the z77-deluxe very soon and I was wondering, when installing all of the above drivers, is there any particular order that is preferred? Also, is it better to first fully update windows 7 before installing drivers or should I begin driver installation after reaching the desktop for the first time and then update windows?
> Thanks.


Make sure you have SP1 (you can get an ISO with SP1 integrated which you can burn to a DVD or USB here).

As for order, I install chipset (Intel INF → Intel Management Engine) first. Then I install USB 3.0, LAN, audio, and other devices if applicable. If you aren't using say your third-party SATA controller, you can disable that in the BIOS, so that you won't have to install any drivers for it.

I also update the BIOS before starting anything as it can help fix some bugs when install your OS.


----------



## Rumilsurion

So I've been overclocking all morning. try different settings to get a good stable overclock.

I originally set out for a 4.5ghz overclock, but found that I was having to put way too much voltage to get to past even 10 minutes of prime95 blend. I settled on dropping the overclock to 4.4ghz and have been stable for the pass 2 hours still running. I will let it run for 12 hours.

Question though after it has passed 12 hours of prime95 should I go back and use offset voltage? For my final overclock or leave it at manual. CPU-Z reads 1.256 volts, 1.250 in bios. Temperatures are staying just below 70c Using RealTemp 3.70.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Make sure you have SP1 (you can get an ISO with SP1 integrated which you can burn to a DVD or USB here).
> As for order, I install chipset (Intel INF → Intel Management Engine) first. Then I install USB 3.0, LAN, audio, and other devices if applicable. If you aren't using say your third-party SATA controller, you can disable that in the BIOS, so that you won't have to install any drivers for it.
> I also update the BIOS before starting anything as it can help fix some bugs when install your OS.


chipset , USB 3.0 , Intel Management Engine , Raid , Graphics , Audio then Lan.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> So I've been overclocking all morning. try different settings to get a good stable overclock.
> I originally set out for a 4.5ghz overclock, but found that I was having to put way too much voltage to get to past even 10 minutes of prime95 blend. I settled on dropping the overclock to 4.4ghz and have been stable for the pass 2 hours still running. I will let it run for 12 hours.
> Question though after it has passed 12 hours of prime95 should I go back and use offset voltage? For my final overclock or leave it at manual. CPU-Z reads 1.256 volts, 1.250 in bios. Temperatures are staying just below 70c Using RealTemp 3.70.


What voltages CPUZ shows during 100% load?
Please use Intel Burn Test 2.53 with at least 4GB memory
Prime, OCCT and other tests can be stable for days, when IBT BSODs after few minutes.
And IBT "burns" CPU best, on my CPU, Prime or OCCT gives maximum 72-76C, IBT max is about 83C

These CPU has problems jumping from 4.4 to 4.5, needs 30-50mV for theses additional 100MHz to overclock and causes 6-10C jump in temperature

My 3570k needs 1.232V for 4.4GHz during full load, 1.264V for 4.5GHz, everything higher is too much for my "poor " Thermaltake TRUE Spirit


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just passed 12 hours of Prime95 and did Intelburntest 2.53 as you asked for.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> Just passed 12 hours of Prime95 and did Intelburntest 2.53 as you asked for.


1.256V is idle voltage? What setting you have in Load Line Calibration?
wow... 88C at IBT,

I have 1,264V at idle - 1,232V @ Full Load perfectly stable


----------



## Rumilsurion

Edit: Just dropped CPU LLC: to High setting .

1.248 @idle
1.232 @load

dropped temps by 7c


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> I have the load line calibration set to Ultra High in bios, voltage under load stays the same.


At 4.4 GHz I think you can try to lower this voltage to 1.240 or 1.232

Anyway I had idle BSODs at LLC set to Ultra High


----------



## Rumilsurion

Edit: anything lower than 1.250 in bios with LLC set to Ultra high I get errors.


----------



## Aparition

I'm playing around will LLC myself. Currently set to High (50%). I seem to get WHEA 19 errors still, apparently all during idle usage. I think I am going to lower LLC again.

I am starting to think that if you use offset voltage a low LLC is better than a high LLC.
For benching high CPU frequencies at Load a Higher LLC is better for the better voltage control.

Fun chip.







so many things to tweak.
Is there another way to raise min voltage on Asus boards? Like a direct setting? This would be useful.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm playing around will LLC myself. Currently set to High (50%). I seem to get WHEA 19 errors still, apparently all during idle usage. I think I am going to lower LLC again.
> I am starting to think that if you use offset voltage a low LLC is better than a high LLC.
> For benching high CPU frequencies at Load a Higher LLC is better for the better voltage control.
> Fun chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many things to tweak.
> Is there another way to raise min voltage on Asus boards? Like a direct setting? This would be useful.


You are right, there are problems when using offset Voltage with LLC High and above

I am using manual voltage, with SpeedStep and C1E enabled, LLC High - everything 100% stable


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lothar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm playing around will LLC myself. Currently set to High (50%). I seem to get WHEA 19 errors still, apparently all during idle usage. I think I am going to lower LLC again.
> I am starting to think that if you use offset voltage a low LLC is better than a high LLC.
> For benching high CPU frequencies at Load a Higher LLC is better for the better voltage control.
> Fun chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many things to tweak.
> Is there another way to raise min voltage on Asus boards? Like a direct setting? This would be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, there are problems when using offset Voltage with LLC High and above
> 
> I am using manual voltage, with SpeedStep and C1E enabled, LLC High - everything 100% stable
Click to expand...

Makes sense being that LLC is about maintaining a certain voltage and offset is about varying the voltage. They kind of work against each other.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Makes sense being that LLC is about maintaining a certain voltage and offset is about varying the voltage. They kind of work against each other.


I thought LLC was about making sure you get the voltage you've programmed it for regardless of the level of current that might cause that voltage to droop? And offseting is just a different way of defining what voltage you want.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I thought LLC was about making sure you get the voltage you've programmed it for regardless of the level of current that might cause that voltage to droop? And offseting is just a different way of defining what voltage you want.


That is true, but what I am finding, and others have made posts about using low LLC, is that the min voltage might drop too low because of how LLC works.
You'd have to ask an expert about that though









It could be a BIOS setting that needs to be tweaked by Asus if LLC drops the min voltage too low. Who knows...


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Makes sense being that LLC is about maintaining a certain voltage and offset is about varying the voltage. They kind of work against each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought LLC was about making sure you get the voltage you've programmed it for regardless of the level of current that might cause that voltage to droop? And offseting is just a different way of defining what voltage you want.
Click to expand...

It is adding or subtracting from the default voltage depending on load. It is changing voltage to some degree which is why I would think it would act against LLC in some respects.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is true, but what I am finding, and others have made posts about using low LLC, is that the min voltage might drop too low because of how LLC works.
> You'd have to ask an expert about that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a BIOS setting that needs to be tweaked by Asus if LLC drops the min voltage too low. Who knows...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> It is adding or subtracting from the default voltage depending on load. It is changing voltage to some degree which is why I would think it would act against LLC in some respects.


Its what I've worried about too. To get the actual voltage that I want 1.1ish, I'd have to have either a tiny negative offset and low LLC, hence i'm aiming a little high and falling short, or i'd have to have a big offset and high LLC, i.e. I'm aiming exactly where I want it.

With the second option my idle volts will be too low in my opinion, so i've stuck with the first one.


----------



## Wihglah

So I am loving my new setup - P8Z77-V pro with a 3770K.

Got it to boot @5GHz - but it fails prime almost instantly (BSOD), even at 1.52V.

At 4.8Ghz it ran Prime all night with no errors, peaking at 73C. (1.38V)

I have my CPU voltage set to manual btw. LLC : Ultra high, speadstep and turbo disabled.

Annoyingly though, now I am GPU limited - My 560ti only seems to need 4Ghz in almost everything to max out.

Oh - who was it having trouble with the cold boot bug? - try increasing the BCLK to 103MHz.









Oh #2 - and chaulk up another tidbit of useful info, leaving a Bluray movie in my player causes KSOD at every boot. Took me a while to figure that one out.


----------



## EaglePC

about 1.192 V @ 4.2 Ghz stable I think i have a excellent chip


----------



## Rumilsurion

OK so I think I have figured out my voltage using offset I'm using a 0.20 offset with CPU LLC at high.

I'm getting 1.040 idle voltage and 1.272 load to keep me stable. Yes when I was using manual voltage I only needed 1.256 voltage at 4.4ghz, but now my idle voltage is lower than with manual and my temperatures are close to the same under load. Prime95 has been running alittle over 3 hours now highest temp is 74c.

I think I will keep this overclock as is with offset voltage.


----------



## tiryn

Thanks for the driver list, most of mine were out of date thanks to ASUS's website...


----------



## SimpleTech

You're very welcome.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

We can use the drivers on the 1st page rather than using the ones from Asus website?>


----------



## Aparition

Anyone with the Z77-V board see a difference between BIOS 0906 and the newest one?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone with the Z77-V board see a difference between BIOS 0906 and the newest one?


Maybe it's a placebo effect, but I'm seeing a bit faster POST with BIOS 1015 than 0906.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone with the Z77-V board see a difference between BIOS 0906 and the newest one?


I wasn't able to get a stable 4.4 (BSOD no matter the voltage) on the factory bios, got 4.4 at 1.14v with 1015(?). Also my fan profile wasn't being loaded correctly at boot and the bios update fixed it.


----------



## grambo

Using lower LLC can actually help you have a lower idle and lower "medium" load voltage, at least from my experience. Here are the two settings I have been playing with:

4.5GHz
Offset +0.06V
LLC off
Everything else auto
0.982V idle
1.2V 100% load (LinX/Prime95 small FFT)
1.248V medium load (BF3, Diablo 3 etc.)

or

4.5GHz
Offset +0.04V
LLC medium (25%)
Everything else auto
0.976V idle
1.2V 100% load (LinX/Prime95 small FFT)
1.224V medium load (BF3, Diablo 3 etc.)

So in my case, using a slightly lower offset with a small level of LLC is better overall than a higher offset and no LLC. Temps are the same within a degree or two, tested Prime95 (27.7 with AVX) for 8 hours (small FFT) and 5 runs of LinX (latest w/ AVX) with 14.5GB RAM allocated.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> I wasn't able to get a stable 4.4 (BSOD no matter the voltage) on the factory bios, got 4.4 at 1.14v with 1015(?). Also my fan profile wasn't being loaded correctly at boot and the bios update fixed it.


You have the -v Pro (sig), BIOS seems to be a little different for the -V.
I'm on 0906 for the -V right now, and not had any problems. Though the board is so new an update is probably worth the flash.


----------



## mahiv87

When i update the BIOS, do i have to install 0308 before 0403?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> When i update the BIOS, do i have to install 0308 before 0403?


All BIOSes are cumulative. The latest have all of the updates/fixes from the previous ones.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> All BIOSes are cumulative. The latest have all of the updates/fixes from the previous ones.


Thanks. My pc kept locking up and the update seemed to have fixed it


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Updated my asus p8z77-v to the bios 1205

funny thing is that the bios 1015 and 1205 has same changelog?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPEEDvrzone*
> 
> Updated my asus p8z77-v to the bios 1205
> funny thing is that the bios 1015 and 1205 has same changelog?


Asus isn't really known to have a thorough changelog.

I mean, look at my Intel board:



They list everything.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Thanks SimpleTech for the info.

Whoa Intel boards bios update list all the changelog
thats nice


----------



## EaglePC

bios 1206 3 things 1.) I notice is fixed the mouse ghost bug in the bios interface. 2.) super fast boot up 3.) my ddr3 2400 ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585 now reads close to what is should



i had to dump the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 11.5.0.1171 aida would crash


----------



## Rumilsurion

Bios Update for P8Z77-V 1205 has also fixed the ghosting effect with the mouse cursor. Boot up times also seem to be a little be quicker.


----------



## Brickman

The new BIOs 1206 for the Z77 V-Pro fixes the Fan Expert II crashing? Mine is acting up and my rear fan is spinning at idle because of it.

Im always nervous when updating BIOs. If it is stable now, it might not be later....


----------



## Wihglah

Just updated to 1206.

Boot up has reduced by about 5 seconds. Seems to be at the front end.

Anyone else seeing cooler temps?


----------



## Camberwell

Just finished my new build, upgraded from a Q9550 on an Asus P45 board to a P8Z77-V Pro + 3770k, two questions (for now!):

Is the USB 3.0 Asrock driver necessary (I have already installed the Intel one)?

I have a dual fan cpu cooler with separate pwm connectors, the fan attached to the CPU_FAN header registers in the UEFI, but the CPU_OPT does not - is there a setting I missed to get this to read the rpm?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Just finished my new build, upgraded from a Q9550 on an Asus P45 board to a P8Z77-V Pro + 3770k, two questions (for now!):
> Is the USB 3.0 Asrock driver necessary (I have already installed the Intel one)?
> I have a dual fan cpu cooler with separate pwm connectors, the fan attached to the CPU_FAN header registers in the UEFI, but the CPU_OPT does not - is there a setting I missed to get this to read the rpm?
> Thanks for any help!


You mean Asmedia, and yes it is required because not all the USB 3.0 ports are Intel based. There are some that are Asmedia and if you want to ever use them you would want the driver. It doesn't hurt anything and it's not jmicron so it's not bad.

For the option fan I don't think there's a way to read it. I wasn't able to find it.


----------



## Camberwell

I meant Asmedia, oops! Thanks for the reply, I'll install that now.

One other thing, I installed the Intel SATA driver (IRST) in the OP of this thread, but in Device Manager it only shows a SCSI device, and Intel Toolbox cannot communicate with the drive - any thoughts? I only have the one Intel 520 120Gb drive installed.....

Also, for some reason on POST it says that I have 1 keyboard and 2 mice installed, but I only have one mouse hooked up, and all other usb ports are empty?

EDIT:

I just rebooted to enter the BIOS, and I can't! Usually on post it says press delete to enter setup, but that text no longer appears, and when I press delete during post, it just jumps straight to loading Win 7! How do I get it back!?! It was set to display for 5 seconds...


----------



## EaglePC

to each is own i always stay away from station drivers unless it is the only driver out there for a device.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> to each is own i always stay away from station drivers unless it is the only driver out there for a device.


Sorry for my noobness, but what is a station driver?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Sorry for my noobness, but what is a station driver?


It's a French website dedicated to posting the latest drivers, software, BIOSes, etc.

http://www.station-drivers.com/

I derive some of my updates from there.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's a French website dedicated to posting the latest drivers, software, BIOSes, etc.
> http://www.station-drivers.com/
> I derive some of my updates from there.


Ok thanks, has anyone else had the problem with the ssd not being recognised properly? I can't run the optimiser in the Toolbox....


----------



## cmdrdredd

I installed int intel software then later uninstalled it and used the standard windows AHCI driver because when I had the Intel one installed AIDA and other aps would BSOD when trying to read that driver.

As for your BIOS issue I can only imagine doing a CMOS reset would fix it.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> I installed int intel software then later uninstalled it and used the standard windows AHCI driver because when I had the Intel one installed AIDA and other aps would BSOD when trying to read that driver.
> As for your BIOS issue I can only imagine doing a CMOS reset would fix it.


It turns out that the beta RST in the OP didn't like my pc, I downloaded the one from the Asus website and everything is now working as it should.
As for the bios, I reset the CMOS and reflashed it, but it seems like others are having the same issue with the 1206 bios so I may flash back to 1015....


----------



## NoGuru

For the Gene V

0904
http://www.mediafire.com/?awg34k3871duv26

improves clear cmos
fix TCL12 boot problem


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> So I decided to test my sleep today, and I have the EXACT problem like superxero044.
> -Freezes on wake up at black screen with mouse cursor.
> -I press reset on my case and it turns the whole thing off, then on at "Resuming Windows" (so I guess it's not an improper shutdown.), but freezes at the desktop right after.
> I'm overclocked at 4.4Ghz. I also tried disable Internal Overvoltage, but the problem is still there. I'm going to upgrade to the new BIOS 1015 and see if that fixes it.
> Edit: BIOS 1015 didn't fix this. Anyone have any other suggestion to fix this?
> Edit2: After doing various tests: disabling hibernate, turning Internal PLL Overvoltage to Auto or Disabled, pressing the keyboard to wake up, pressing the power button to wake up, etc., it's still the same. It'll either wake up from a black screen (mouse & keyboard unresponsive) or wake up and freezes (indefinitely) at desktop (while mouse & keyboard is responsive). So, I gave up. I just won't bother with Sleep anymore, since I'm using an SSD. I did a research and this common problem has existed for the P67, Z68, and now Z77 mobos, and friggen Asus still hasn't fix it. I wonder if Gigabyte also has this problem. If not, in my next future build, I will use them instead.


I'm running stock cpu right now and I've seen a simliar problem. I put the computer to sleep and nothing I did would wake it up. When I was finally able to get it to boot up it said something along the lines of "not able to recover from sleep mode". I'll have to try it again to get the exact wording.

Just pressing the power button should bring it out of sleep right? What other keys can be pressed that *should* work to wake it up?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> It turns out that the beta RST in the OP didn't like my pc, I downloaded the one from the Asus website and everything is now working as it should.
> As for the bios, I reset the CMOS and reflashed it, but it seems like others are having the same issue with the 1206 bios so I may flash back to 1015....


Actually, I think Asus reduce the POST time to several milliseconds or doesn't show the POST screen anymore if you do restart (it will still show if you do a cold boot). But if you don't see a POST screen, you can just spam the Delete key (before the Starting Windows screen of course), and it'll still enter BIOS. That's what I did and it works all the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I'm running stock cpu right now and I've seen a simliar problem. I put the computer to sleep and nothing I did would wake it up. When I was finally able to get it to boot up it said something along the lines of "not able to recover from sleep mode". I'll have to try it again to get the exact wording.
> Just pressing the power button should bring it out of sleep right? What other keys can be pressed that *should* work to wake it up?


I didn't know if it matter or not, so I during my extensive tests, I press the power button and also pressing the keyboard (separate tests) to wake up.

Well, I found out that it could be one of these problems:
1) If you enable Hotplugging, it'll freeze 99 if not 100% of the time when waking up from sleep.
2) It could be a software/driver problem. *(See below for explanation)

* I did a CMOS reset and reformat my whole PC. This time, I install every Asus drivers like before and all the regular software that I use, except 2 programs. I didn't install Malwarebyte Anti-Malware and didn't do a task schedule for Real Temp to autostart on boot, so I suspect either one of these or both of them are causing freezes on regular use and on waking up. Now, I can sleep and wake up fine at stock settings (BIOS 1015 and 1205). I'm still testing my OC carefully. Once I get a stable 4400 OC, I'll let you guys know if I can wake up from sleep while OCing.


----------



## Aparition

The "any key" generally works to wake the system from Sleep. I normally tap SpaceBar.


----------



## Stanzilla

Anyone else getting this error when trying to use AI Suite?



Any ideas on how to solve that? I already tried re-installing.


----------



## Brickman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanzilla*
> 
> Anyone else getting this error when trying to use AI Suite?
> 
> Any ideas on how to solve that? I already tried re-installing.


I get this one. Still using the 0906 BIOs though.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanzilla*
> 
> Anyone else getting this error when trying to use AI Suite?
> 
> Any ideas on how to solve that? I already tried re-installing.


Create a blank file with that name and save it to that path, see if that stops the error message at the least.


----------



## Stanzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Create a blank file with that name and save it to that path, see if that stops the error message at the least.


Somehow the whole Thermal Radar folder is missing, looks like a broken installer or so


----------



## Plenair

I'm getting really annoyed that the onboard WIFI on my P8Z77-V randomly has a startup delay, most of the time it starts up fast, but it frequently delays startup causing all my programs to cry during boot, can't connect to the internet... it takes about 5-10 seconds after boot for the wifi to activate and connect to my network sometimes


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I'm getting really annoyed that the onboard WIFI on my P8Z77-V randomly has a startup delay, most of the time it starts up fast, but it frequently delays startup causing all my programs to cry during boot, can't connect to the internet... it takes about 5-10 seconds after boot for the wifi to activate and connect to my network sometimes


5 t0 10 seconds!







That's absurd, you should go make a snack or something while you wait.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I'm getting really annoyed that the onboard WIFI on my P8Z77-V randomly has a startup delay, most of the time it starts up fast, but it frequently delays startup causing all my programs to cry during boot, can't connect to the internet... it takes about 5-10 seconds after boot for the wifi to activate and connect to my network sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 5 t0 10 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd, you should go make a snack or something while you wait.
Click to expand...

The WiFi says, "I am struggling to make the connection!"


----------



## Plenair

my $10 TPlink USB wifi dongle starts up faster than an onboard wifi device, having to manually tell all my programs to retry the connection defeats the purpose of having an onboard wifi


----------



## Brickman

And mine is the opposite. I can use the internet right after boot up and after sleep. Faster than my TP link USB dongle.


----------



## Twau

I installed the latest Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1143 for my Asus P8Z77-V Pro, but I have not updated the ME firmware and the bios still states version 8.0.2.1410.

Could it be bad to update only driver and not perform the firmware update?


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Just finished my new build, upgraded from a Q9550 on an Asus P45 board to a P8Z77-V Pro + 3770k, two questions (for now!):
> Is the USB 3.0 Asrock driver necessary (I have already installed the Intel one)?
> I have a dual fan cpu cooler with separate pwm connectors, the fan attached to the CPU_FAN header registers in the UEFI, but the CPU_OPT does not - is there a setting I missed to get this to read the rpm?
> Thanks for any help!


Didn't see this one answered, the two CPU headers share the same circuit such that any control of the CPU_FAN header is passed to the OPT header. You should still see both headers reporting separately in monitoring software, but I believe it is only showing the readings from CPU_FAN.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> I installed the latest Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1143 for my Asus P8Z77-V Pro, but I have not updated the ME firmware and the bios still states version 8.0.2.1410.
> Could it be bad to update only driver and not perform the firmware update?


Drivers don't perform FW updates. You need a firmware tool in order to do so. Unfortunately there aren't any that are related to the latest driver version yet.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Didn't see this one answered, the two CPU headers share the same circuit such that any control of the CPU_FAN header is passed to the OPT header. You should still see both headers reporting separately in monitoring software, but I believe it is only showing the readings from CPU_FAN.


Thanks for answering that! I figured it would be the case, but in the bios for the OPT header it just says N/A. Never mind, it seems to be doing the job!

Quick noob question about overclocking the rig in my sig. I have read all the guides and forum posts I can find but I'm still a little confused:

I am aiming for 4.5GHz (x45 multi). Everything is on auto except that Speedstep is disabled, and I am using X.M.P. mode. I have entered a manual cpu voltage (in my case 1.230v in bios, which gives 1.224v idle and 1.216v under load) which in early testing seems fairly stable.

I would like to re-enable Speedstep and have lower power usage at idle, so as I understand it I have to use Offset voltage.

When I re-enter the bios and change from manual to offset cpu voltage, is the offset taken from my previously manually entered cpu voltage (ie 1.230v)?

The reason I ask is because when I did this, and then entered an offset of +0.005v (LLC at 50%), cpuz gives an idle of 1.280v and a load of 1.256v....


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> When I re-enter the bios and change from manual to offset cpu voltage, is the offset taken from my previously manually entered cpu voltage (ie 1.230v)?
> The reason I ask is because when I did this, and then entered an offset of +0.005v (LLC at 50%), cpuz gives an idle of 1.280v and a load of 1.256v....


It's based on your CPUs VID which varies upon chip.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> my $10 TPlink USB wifi dongle starts up faster than an onboard wifi device, having to manually tell all my programs to retry the connection defeats the purpose of having an onboard wifi


You have probably tried the obvious stuff, like reinstalling the driver.
At least one other Z77 user has had a similar problem. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/40194-42-signal-strength-asus-slot-woes He did not persist with the onboard, but put a PCIe card in.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's based on your CPUs VID which varies upon chip.


Ok so if my VID for 4.5GHz is 1.280 but I am stable with a manual voltage of 1.230, my offset should be -0.050v? That seems quite high compared to others on this forum, or is it still ok?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Ok so if my VID for 4.5GHz is 1.280 but I am stable with a manual voltage of 1.230, my offset should be -0.050v? That seems quite high compared to others on this forum, or is it still ok?


Don't have a IB myself but you're also using a LLC of 50% which makes it seem about right. If you want to lower your voltage, use a higher LLC but you'll also experience slightly higher temperatures at load.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Don't have a IB myself but you're also using a LLC of 50% which makes it seem about right. If you want to lower your voltage, use a higher LLC but you'll also experience slightly higher temperatures at load.


Ok I'll give it a shot, thanks very much for helping out!


----------



## EaglePC

new irst drivers i doubt there for trim support
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21407


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> new irst drivers i doubt there for trim support
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21407


Repped
Added about 100 points to ASSD


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> new irst drivers i doubt there for trim support
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21407


On the Intel site it says they are for Intel boards, but will they work on Asus Z77 boards? I ask because I used an Intel beta initially in my new build last week and it borked my setup.....


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> On the Intel site it says they are for Intel boards, but will they work on Asus Z77 boards? I ask because I used an Intel beta initially in my new build last week and it borked my setup.....


They work on all LGA 1155 boards. The beta was well, _beta_; probably had a few bugs that needed to be ironed out.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> They work on all LGA 1155 boards. The beta was well, _beta_; probably had a few bugs that needed to be ironed out.


Downloading now, can.I install over the top or is it better to uninstall the previous version first?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Don't have a IB myself but you're also using a LLC of 50% which makes it seem about right. If you want to lower your voltage, use a higher LLC but you'll also experience slightly higher temperatures at load.


Actually because Offset now incorporates an Idle voltage stability issue, less LLC is better. The BIOS voltage setting doesn't matter in the long run, only what is measured while testing. Higher LLC is great for very high Overclocks with set voltage. A very high LLC with offset will require you to rais V-core more to raise Idle voltages. Lower LLC will keep idle ( I mean low load) voltages higher keeping the CPU stable.
A lower LLC will also keep the chipset volts lower and the volts pushed through the CPU = lower temperatures.

Example:
Mysetup is 4.6 (46 x100) with an LLC of %25 with an offset of 0.04.
No stability issues, no WHEA errors.

Same setup but with LLC at %50 - %75 I would receive WHEA errors randomly while using websites or running 1 thread programs. Even though Prim95 full load was stable, the idle/low voltages were not.
Some V-droop is good.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Actually because Offset now incorporates an Idle voltage stability issue, less LLC is better. The BIOS voltage setting doesn't matter in the long run, only what is measured while testing. Higher LLC is great for very high Overclocks with set voltage. A very high LLC with offset will require you to rais V-core more to raise Idle voltages. Lower LLC will keep idle ( I mean low load) voltages higher keeping the CPU stable.
> A lower LLC will also keep the chipset volts lower and the volts pushed through the CPU = lower temperatures.
> Example:
> Mysetup is 4.6 (46 x100) with an LLC of %25 with an offset of 0.04.
> No stability issues, no WHEA errors.
> Same setup but with LLC at %50 - %75 I would receive WHEA errors randomly while using websites or running 1 thread programs. Even though Prim95 full load was stable, the idle/low voltages were not.
> Some V-droop is good.


Thanks for that, I will also try 25% and see how it goes. I'm only after 4.5GHz so hopefully I don't need that high a vcore....


----------



## Jacer200

I'm having a little bit of a driver issue for about a month now since I put together my new build. I've tried searching everywhere for a fix but I have finally come with my tail in between my legs to ask for some help. I have a missing driver that I can not figure out what is for. I am pretty sure its the on board intel graphics driver but I am having trouble installing it.



When I put my build together when I was trying to install the intel graphics from Asus website I was getting this error from the start. I just used the one updated one from the OP and still get this funky error. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Twau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> I'm having a little bit of a driver issue for about a month now since I put together my new build. I've tried searching everywhere for a fix but I have finally come with my tail in between my legs to ask for some help. I have a missing driver that I can not figure out what is for. I am pretty sure its the on board intel graphics driver but I am having trouble installing it.
> 
> When I put my build together when I was trying to install the intel graphics from Asus website I was getting this error from the start. I just used the one updated one from the OP and still get this funky error. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


Have you installed Intel Management Engine Interface?


----------



## EaglePC

Jacer200 thats a kool destop is that a program to make up that gui ?


----------



## Ghostleader

*@Jacer200*

That´s probably due to a missing driver for some of the Asus AI Suite II features, could be the Asus Probe II.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Thanks for that, I will also try 25% and see how it goes. I'm only after 4.5GHz so hopefully I don't need that high a vcore....


The other posters have you on the right track. For my 3770K this is what I did:

1) Used Asus TurboV Evo in Windows to get a ballpark of what the CPU could do (4.5GHz around 1.3V) - took about 10min

2) Used XMP mode + manual Vcore in UEFI (all other settings including LLC auto) dropping .1V at a time and then stress testing in Windows to find a stable load Vcore, ended up at 1.192V

3) Switched to offset mode with LLC still on auto and figured out I needed about +0.06V to get it to hit 1.2V on 100% load - problem with this is less droop at idle/medium loads resulted in slightly higher temps/vcore in those states (I do not use my machine at 100% load ever other than stability testing, so I wanted to optimize for idle/desktop and gaming which is all I do other than rare encoding).

4) Put LLC on medium (25%, the lowest non-auto setting) and ended up with +0.04V offset. This results in 1.2V on 100% LinX/Prime95 load, about 1.23V in gaming (BF3) and 0.976V on idle at 1.6GHz

I left all other settings (PLL) including all power saving on auto, the CPU clocks down to 1.6GHz on idle. Memory is on XMP.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Jacer200 thats a kool destop is that a program to make up that gui ?


Thats a program called Fences. You can get it at Download.com.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Have you installed Intel Management Engine Interface?


Yeah I got it installed.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@Jacer200*
> That´s probably due to a missing driver for some of the Asus AI Suite II features, could be the Asus Probe II.


Uh I didn't think I had to install any of the Asus Suite stuff if I didn't need to. But on the other hand there's really nothing wrong or acting up with my computer. Everything is running fine I am just assuming the missing driver in my post is due to not having the intel graphics driver insalled.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> my $10 TPlink USB wifi dongle starts up faster than an onboard wifi device, having to manually tell all my programs to retry the connection defeats the purpose of having an onboard wifi


I have a Rosewill PCI Wifi N card that never dropped connection. This Asus onboard wifi drops about once every 2 or three days, requiring a restart to get it back. I would put the Rosewill back in, but I only have one PCI slot now and that has my sound card in it. Getting ready to run cable to my PC's room. I hate dropped connections.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Uh I didn't think I had to install any of the Asus Suite stuff if I didn't need to. But on the other hand there's really nothing wrong or acting up with my computer. Everything is running fine I am just assuming the missing driver in my post is due to not having the intel graphics driver insalled.


Right-click it → Properties → Details → Hardware Ids

And copy what is lists.


----------



## Aparition

I've not tried the onboard yet myself.
Using Asus USB-N53 dongle, works great.

I think for Z77-V onboard is only 2.5 band?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> I'm having a little bit of a driver issue for about a month now since I put together my new build. I've tried searching everywhere for a fix but I have finally come with my tail in between my legs to ask for some help. I have a missing driver that I can not figure out what is for. I am pretty sure its the on board intel graphics driver but I am having trouble installing it.
> 
> When I put my build together when I was trying to install the intel graphics from Asus website I was getting this error from the start. I just used the one updated one from the OP and still get this funky error. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


Try plugging your monitor into the onboard graphic slot (motherboard). Enable onboard graphic in BIOS. Then install the driver for onboard graphic.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Right-click it → Properties → Details → Hardware Ids
> And copy what is lists.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Try plugging your monitor into the onboard graphic slot (motherboard). Enable onboard graphic in BIOS. Then install the driver for onboard graphic.


My monitor doesn't support hdmi. But the one i've got coming in tomorrow does









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236153

BF3 Gun Masters oh yeah!!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*


Looks like you forgot to install your Intel USB 3.0 driver.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Looks like you forgot to install your Intel USB 3.0 driver.


Thanks +rep


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> The other posters have you on the right track. For my 3770K this is what I did:
> 1) Used Asus TurboV Evo in Windows to get a ballpark of what the CPU could do (4.5GHz around 1.3V) - took about 10min
> 2) Used XMP mode + manual Vcore in UEFI (all other settings including LLC auto) dropping .1V at a time and then stress testing in Windows to find a stable load Vcore, ended up at 1.192V
> 3) Switched to offset mode with LLC still on auto and figured out I needed about +0.06V to get it to hit 1.2V on 100% load - problem with this is less droop at idle/medium loads resulted in slightly higher temps/vcore in those states (I do not use my machine at 100% load ever other than stability testing, so I wanted to optimize for idle/desktop and gaming which is all I do other than rare encoding).
> 4) Put LLC on medium (25%, the lowest non-auto setting) and ended up with +0.04V offset. This results in 1.2V on 100% LinX/Prime95 load, about 1.23V in gaming (BF3) and 0.976V on idle at 1.6GHz
> I left all other settings (PLL) including all power saving on auto, the CPU clocks down to 1.6GHz on idle. Memory is on XMP.


Thanks for the advice, looks like you got a nice chip! Mine, on the other hand....I have everything on auto, multi x 45, XMP mode and manual vcore at 1.230v. AIDA says 1.240v in Windows (why do I seem to have the opposite of vdroop?!?), and 1.276v VID. I crash after 90 seconds of OCCT CPU Linpack with AVX. I'll have to wait until the weekend when I'll have more time to play with it, but I don't think I'll get my vcore as low as yours!


----------



## Twau

Is there really any benefit of having Asus "own" realtek audio drivers installed? Or should I just uninstall those and install the stock linked from Realteks site? Anyone have an opinion regarding this?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Is there really any benefit of having Asus "own" realtek audio drivers installed? Or should I just uninstall those and install the stock linked from Realteks site? Anyone have an opinion regarding this?


Realteck ones are generic. Asus ones may have small changes made to them to better work with the board.
In any case there should be no difference in quality, so it is better to stay with the Asus ones, unless you experience problems.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Realteck ones are generic. Asus ones may have small changes made to them to better work with the board.
> In any case there should be no difference in quality, so it is better to stay with the Asus ones, unless you experience problems.


Not really. It's the same driver, packaged with Asus' installation files. When you install the one from Realtek, it will say Asus on the control panel - the same goes with Gigabyte, MSI, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Is there really any benefit of having Asus "own" realtek audio drivers installed? Or should I just uninstall those and install the stock linked from Realteks site? Anyone have an opinion regarding this?


Try the one from Realtek's website. Asus takes FOREVER to post anything recent.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Jacer200 thats a kool destop is that a program to make up that gui ?


You could always draw it on the background, and move your icons to the boxes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> You could always draw it on the background, and move your icons to the boxes.


Ah, but "fences" has scroll bars....


----------



## Camberwell

So a little update to my post above: after upping the vcore in stages up from my initial manual 1.230v (everything else on auto, multi x 45), I ended up with 1.256v stable at 100% load, a little higher than I had hoped but there you go.

Then I switched to Offset mode, and played with every combination of positive and negative offset combined with different levels of LLC, and I ended up with LLC = 50% (Medium) and +0.005v offset. This gives me 1.280v at idle, and 1.264v at full load. The next lowest setting flipflopped between 1.256v and 1.248v at 100% load and it was just not stable.

Only strange thing is that it won't drop down to 1.6GHz when idling (2.5GHz is the lowest I've seen), this is with SpeedStep and all C states etc enabled.

Stress testing with OCCT Linpack + AVX gave cpu temps of 59/60C, with the highest core around 79C (with a peak at 82C), so all in all not the lowest vcore but temps are very reasonable. Now onto the real testing, after I re-install BF3


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> So a little update to my post above: after upping the vcore in stages up from my initial manual 1.230v (everything else on auto, multi x 45), I ended up with 1.256v stable at 100% load, a little higher than I had hoped but there you go.
> Then I switched to Offset mode, and played with every combination of positive and negative offset combined with different levels of LLC, and I ended up with LLC = 50% (Medium) and +0.005v offset. This gives me 1.280v at idle, and 1.264v at full load. The next lowest setting flipflopped between 1.256v and 1.248v at 100% load and it was just not stable.
> Only strange thing is that it won't drop down to 1.6GHz when idling (2.5GHz is the lowest I've seen), this is with SpeedStep and all C states etc enabled.
> Stress testing with OCCT Linpack + AVX gave cpu temps of 59/60C, with the highest core around 79C (with a peak at 82C), so all in all not the lowest vcore but temps are very reasonable. Now onto the real testing, after I re-install BF3


The idle voltage should be lower than load if you are using offset + LLC, something is borked. Are you sure Speedstep, EIST and all C-states are enabled? With those settings your idle vcore (depends on your chip) should be around 0.95-0.98V and running at 1.6GHz (make sure you don't have demanding background apps running, let it sit at desktop for 5 min after boot to settle).

Load temps look fine, mine are only a few degrees less at 1.2V after 2 hours of LinX (AVX), I find BF3 is about 20C less on the cores than LinX (55-60C vs. 70-80C).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> The idle voltage should be lower than load if you are using offset + LLC, something is borked. Are you sure Speedstep, EIST and all C-states are enabled? With those settings your idle vcore (depends on your chip) should be around 0.95-0.98V and running at 1.6GHz (make sure you don't have demanding background apps running, let it sit at desktop for 5 min after boot to settle).
> Load temps look fine, mine are only a few degrees less at 1.2V after 2 hours of LinX (AVX), I find BF3 is about 20C less on the cores than LinX (55-60C vs. 70-80C).


Ya, C States and Speed Step need to be active to take advantage of the Offset low V-core.
Seeing a higher V-core on low load without C states I think is expected. Does the same thing to me.

Another interesting thing is that the VID will go up as well during low load voltage while stressing 1 thread. No idea what that means


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> The idle voltage should be lower than load if you are using offset + LLC, something is borked. Are you sure Speedstep, EIST and all C-states are enabled? With those settings your idle vcore (depends on your chip) should be around 0.95-0.98V and running at 1.6GHz (make sure you don't have demanding background apps running, let it sit at desktop for 5 min after boot to settle).
> Load temps look fine, mine are only a few degrees less at 1.2V after 2 hours of LinX (AVX), I find BF3 is about 20C less on the cores than LinX (55-60C vs. 70-80C).


Everything was definitely enabled, but I have just discovered that in Win 7 Power Options I had it on High Performance so the 1.280v at idle was at 4.5GHz, now it's on Balanced so it drops to 1.6GHz at 1.008v......doh!


----------



## EaglePC

I was wondering for the wireless antennas on a asus p8z77-v deluxe is there any black in color TY:thumb:


----------



## xaviergzz

Has anyone come across this problem? I just installed a new GTX670 card on my system and today i tried to use the auto tunning under the AI suite but the button is not present! was there a few days ago not sure if it is the new card or the bios upgrade to the 0408 version Any ideas???

EDIT: nevermind i had the CPU/DRAM overvoltage setting(3-pin OV_CPU/DRAM) jumper in the wrong position... what a noob...lol


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> I was wondering for the wireless antennas on a asus p8z77-v deluxe is there any black in color TY:thumb:


unfortunately they are white only


----------



## Brickman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> I was wondering for the wireless antennas on a asus p8z77-v deluxe is there any black in color TY:thumb:


Can always put some paint on it


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brickman*
> 
> Can always put some paint on it


yea i thought asus was behind in times
i try some light black paint so hopefully it won't block signal and sleeve the cable


----------



## WC_EEND

I recently upgraded myself from a P67P67 Deluxe to a Z77-V deluxe (shop was having a bankruptcy sale and I managed to snag it for less than half the price







). But anyway, I've run into a rather annoying issue with the board, namely that the wifi drivers somehow prevent me from typing the euro-logo (which is a mayour annoyance if euro is your currency like it is here) as alt gr+e somehow activates and deactivates some sort of function of the wifi drivers. thing is, I have to use wifi since there's no cable internet access in my room, and the motherboard won't take my old PCI card because there are no legacy PCI slots anymore. Any suggestions?
For the record, if I just type alt gr + e it just does nothing.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> ...snip... as alt gr+e somehow activates and deactivates some sort of function of the wifi drivers. thing is, I have to use wifi since there's no cable internet access in my room, and the motherboard won't take my old PCI card because there are no legacy PCI slots anymore. Any suggestions?
> For the record, if I just type alt gr + e it just does nothing.


Use Num Pad shortcuts?
Are you running the Asus software for it? I've not messed with it yet, but you could uninstall it, then only install the driver and let windows manage it.


----------



## WC_EEND

it's the actual broadcom driver that's causing the issue, not the Asus software. Guess I'll have to buy a PCIe wifi card.

So I tried uninstalling the wifi driver, which fixed the issue, however I am now unable to reinstall the wifi driver, it never gets beyond the "installing driver software" prompt when using asussetup.exe
I'm currently using my iPad tethering using myWi as a backup solution


----------



## Twau

Virtu MVP 2.1.114 released:

Release Highlights

Added Diablo 3 support

Added Battlefield 3 support

Internal bug fixes
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


----------



## Kinka

Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows 7 15.26.12.2761 (8.15.10.2761)

32 bit

64 bit


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> 
> Added Battlefield 3 support


Bloody finally.


----------



## driftingforlife

I will be getting a Maximus V Formula from ASUS soon and the review (first ever review) shall be going on here. For future reference is there anything you guys want from a review that you don't get now? Also depending on what they say there is a chance I will be putting it under LN2 at the next Team GB event as part of the review ( and looooots of fun







)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I will be getting a Maximus V Formula from ASUS soon and the review (first ever review) shall be going on here. For future reference is there anything you guys want from a review that you don't get now? Also depending on what they say there is a chance I will be putting it under LN2 at the next Team GB event as part of the review ( and looooots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ya I'd be interested in the PCIe lane usage compared to other boards.
It seems that the biggest differences between a lot of the high end Asus boards is more Power Phases and peripheral/drive options.

I rarely see a comparison based on PCIe lane configurations and the limitations.
Such as "you can do 3 way SLI" but no one mentions the fact that to do so removes the ability to use the Asmedia SATA3 ports due to PCIe lane sharing... etc...

Which sucks because it looks like a board "that can do it all" but then you find out you can actually only do some things really well.

Just a minor criticism really, but a fact I am starting to look at first when buying a new motherboard.
Board layout and what it can do with that layout / limitations compared to others in the family.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Bloody finally.


Intermittently working for me, had to uninstall it, worked for first 2-3 tries, then tried turning off the two mvp features and stopped working, even with it disabled, even after reboot. No effect on reported fps when working, possibly felt 'twitchier' when it was working, very subjective though.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I will be getting a Maximus V Formula from ASUS soon and the review (first ever review) shall be going on here. For future reference is there anything you guys want from a review that you don't get now? Also depending on what they say there is a chance I will be putting it under LN2 at the next Team GB event as part of the review ( and looooots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


fan control, some of us like quiet when we using it lightly and don't mind noise when gaming.

Although I know that the v-pro does what anyone might want, but I do find it missing on board reviews in general, so maybe not needed for this board, but for the future.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya I'd be interested in the PCIe lane usage compared to other boards.
> It seems that the biggest differences between a lot of the high end Asus boards is more Power Phases and peripheral/drive options.
> I rarely see a comparison based on PCIe lane configurations and the limitations.
> Such as "you can do 3 way SLI" but no one mentions the fact that to do so removes the ability to use the Asmedia SATA3 ports due to PCIe lane sharing... etc...
> Which sucks because it looks like a board "that can do it all" but then you find out you can actually only do some things really well.
> Just a minor criticism really, but a fact I am starting to look at first when buying a new motherboard.
> Board layout and what it can do with that layout / limitations compared to others in the family.


Limitations are explained in manuals. Of course many limitations are caused by chipset not motherboard.


----------



## driftingforlife

They are sending the formula today







Only problem is I only have a 2500k, Im trying to get an IB chip but I have no money


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> They are sending the formula today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is I only have a 2500k, Im trying to get an IB chip but I have no money


Dang, I wanted to see what some good RAM would do on this board with Ivy. Maybe someone on the bench team will let you borrow one


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lothar*
> 
> Limitations are explained in manuals. Of course many limitations are caused by chipset not motherboard.


Yes but how many people read the manual before buying?
If you look at a comparison of layouts you will find some boards offer limitations based on chipset, and some based on the physical layout with that same chipset.
My Asus Z77-V has 3 PCI-e slots, the bottom slot is a x4 (which can be used as an x1). As an x4 it disables the Asmedia SATA3 ports.
Another board ASRock Extreme 3 only has a x1 slot at the bottom. Same chipset limitations but one physically limits you, while the other one is based on configuration. So it does not disable the Asmedia ports. (because you can't).

While yes it is prudent to read the manual and try to have a full grasp of the board before you buy a lot of reviews do not touch this point.
I'd like to see more reviews just quickly touch on this point because a lot of people fail to understand. I don't expect a long drawn out explanation, just a quick note. That is what I'd like to see


----------



## Frankrizzo

i am trying to get surround sound through my Asus P8Z77-V PRO by using a HDMI wire to my Denon 1712 receiver. Anyone know why I can get to work? I only get sound in my front speakers.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i am trying to get surround sound through my Asus P8Z77-V PRO by using a HDMI wire to my Denon 1712 receiver. Anyone know why I can get to work? I only get sound in my front speakers.


Windows / Sound card setting set to 5.1 / 7.1 setting?


----------



## Frankrizzo

I don't have a sound card. Unless your talking the motherboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Windows / Sound card setting set to 5.1 / 7.1 setting?


----------



## Tielc

Hi guys, I'm completely new to the site, and I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I've read all 40 pages of posts so far and could not find what I was exactly looking for. I'm trying really hard to decide which board to get here, and to be honest I only see it coming down to 2 features. I don't care for, or even want WiFi, Bluetooth or dual NIC. I also could care less for eSata on the back plane either. The only I/O thing that might make me lean towards the Deluxe (besides my 2 questions below) is the plethora of USB3, though it's really just the 2 extra in the back I'll be making use of, as my case only has 2 3.0 on the front.

Though there's a comparison chart showing some of the differences between the different boards linked in an earlier post, there's one feature they don't touch on, or explain very well. The PLX Bridge chip, or whatever the acronym is. It's the chip only found in the Deluxe board between the PCIe slots. From what I've heard, mainly from JJ on the ASUS website is marketing speak. He states that it will allow me to manage more PCI lanes if I'm using a lot of resources, such as SLi, Audio Card, etc. the thing he doesn't answer is where this threshold is. I'm going to be running 2 GeForce cards in SLi, and an HT Omega card. When will I need this extra controller? This could be a decision maker automatically checking the buy Deluxe button.

The second difference has to do with my lack of knowledge about the power to the chip and what it does and it's stats mean. The Deluxe being Digital Phase 20, the apro 16 and the -V 12. Doesthis stat, or how does this stat, contribute to overall performance? I want to overlock the 3770K to get the best use out of it as well. However, I'm not looking to finely tweak every setting. I just want to use the UEIF and press the button for "make it go faster".

Could someone give me a run down on these two features and how they contribute to the overall value of the Deluxe board? If they're not significant, I don't see any reason to not just get the Pro, or even the -V. Keep in mind, I have absolutely no problem paying a premium for these features if they add value. I just know I don't need a lot of the other things that make the Deluxe unique. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tielc

Sorry I meant to edit the last post....stupid iPad. Anyway! The Delixe has some unique software also, but isn't this all available from other sources, including Windows 7 itself? The two main ones being DLNA (through Windows Home Media). And their own flavor of Remote Desktop?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Virtu MVP 2.1.114 released:
> Release Highlights
> 
> Added Diablo 3 support
> Added Battlefield 3 support
> Internal bug fixes
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


Will this do anything for me if I am not using the IGP?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Virtu MVP 2.1.114 released:
> Release Highlights
> 
> Added Diablo 3 support
> Added Battlefield 3 support
> Internal bug fixes
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do anything for me if I am not using the IGP?
Click to expand...

This should make your discrete and IGP work together, yes?


----------



## christpunchers

Well, I'm about this close to jumping out a building at this point.

Today while messing with my setup I found that my idle voltages were incorrect. To get to the point, I eventually wanted to clear the CMOS because something wasn't running right. Even after defaulting everything back to stock and manually inputting all my OC setting, my idle vcore was still not behaving how it once was.

So I set the jumper that clears the CMOS.

However, once the rig posts, it only shows 8 out of the 16GB (4x4GB) of memory as detected. But strangely enough, the SPD tool in the UEFI sees all 4 sticks correctly.

On top of this, the 4 sticks will not run at its rated XMP speed (1866mhz). Anytime I try to put the 8GB detected memory above 1600mhz, the board will give me a 55 code.

I hold down the memOK key, it blinks a few times, computer restarts, and memory will be back at 1333mhz.

The cycle continues. Everytime I use my XMP profile (1866mhz), the computer will not post and give me a 55 code. I use memOK and again, only 8GB is detected and is stuck at 1333mhz. Pushing it beyond 1600mhz doesn't work.

I don't get this. Even after reseating and mixing the ram around, I'm still not seeing more than 8GB during bootup and the XMP keeps giving me a 55 error code. The board was working beautifully for over a month with all 16GB detected (the sticks all passed memtest86+ and HCI memtest, both ran for 24 hours).

Perhaps the BIOS is corrupted? I looked into the other settings in the UEFI and I'm no longer able to locate anything related to the iGPU (i.e. iGPU memory size, iGPU idle state, etc etc).

What should I do at this point?


----------



## christpunchers

Okay, it gets crazier...

...flashed back to the previous bios through UEFI EZ Flash utility in an attempt to see if a corrupted bios is causing the problem...

Found no difference at all to the weird ram behaviour. So I flashed backed to the latest bios (0703).

But that's not the crazy part.

Just to test things out, I punched in x46 multi in the UEFI... but every time I press enter, it goes right back to x35, like some sort of auto-correct function!

So what in the heck is going on here?


----------



## WC_EEND

This may be a long shot, but are you sure you're entering the multiplier info in the correct place (ie: turbo multiplier instead of CPU multiplier)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tielc*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm completely new to the site, and I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I've read all 40 pages of posts so far and could not find what I was exactly looking for. I'm trying really hard to decide which board to get here, and to be honest I only see it coming down to 2 features. I don't care for, or even want WiFi, Bluetooth or dual NIC. I also could care less for eSata on the back plane either. The only I/O thing that might make me lean towards the Deluxe (besides my 2 questions below) is the plethora of USB3, though it's really just the 2 extra in the back I'll be making use of, as my case only has 2 3.0 on the front.
> Though there's a comparison chart showing some of the differences between the different boards linked in an earlier post, there's one feature they don't touch on, or explain very well. The PLX Bridge chip, or whatever the acronym is. It's the chip only found in the Deluxe board between the PCIe slots. From what I've heard, mainly from JJ on the ASUS website is marketing speak. He states that it will allow me to manage more PCI lanes if I'm using a lot of resources, such as SLi, Audio Card, etc. the thing he doesn't answer is where this threshold is. I'm going to be running 2 GeForce cards in SLi, and an HT Omega card. When will I need this extra controller? This could be a decision maker automatically checking the buy Deluxe button.
> The second difference has to do with my lack of knowledge about the power to the chip and what it does and it's stats mean. The Deluxe being Digital Phase 20, the apro 16 and the -V 12. Doesthis stat, or how does this stat, contribute to overall performance? I want to overlock the 3770K to get the best use out of it as well. However, I'm not looking to finely tweak every setting. I just want to use the UEIF and press the button for "make it go faster".
> Could someone give me a run down on these two features and how they contribute to the overall value of the Deluxe board? If they're not significant, I don't see any reason to not just get the Pro, or even the -V. Keep in mind, I have absolutely no problem paying a premium for these features if they add value. I just know I don't need a lot of the other things that make the Deluxe unique. Thanks guys.


This is what we call a wall post







You have a lot of questions, I would just ask one or two at a time to make sure each one is addressed proper.
To be honest, just get the best one you can afford or if you are trying to save money get the cheaper of the two. I doubt you will miss any of the features you don't have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay, it gets crazier...
> ...flashed back to the previous bios through UEFI EZ Flash utility in an attempt to see if a corrupted bios is causing the problem...
> Found no difference at all to the weird ram behaviour. So I flashed backed to the latest bios (0703).
> But that's not the crazy part.
> Just to test things out, I punched in x46 multi in the UEFI... but every time I press enter, it goes right back to x35, like some sort of auto-correct function!
> So what in the heck is going on here?


I have seen this before. Solder an extra LED to the post code reader and when you try and boot it should give you the RMA code.
Kidding aside, every board I have heard of not going to full Multi after a while needs to be RMA'ed. Sorry.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> This may be a long shot, but are you sure you're entering the multiplier info in the correct place (ie: turbo multiplier instead of CPU multiplier)?


Entering a value in either spot results in the auto-correct-to-x35-multiplier behaviour.

Gonna clear the CMOS jumper for a few hours with the battery pulled. If not.. reseat the CPU.

And if that fails, I'm going to RMA this thing.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Entering a value in either spot results in the auto-correct-to-x35-multiplier behaviour.
> Gonna clear the CMOS jumper for a few hours with the battery pulled. If not.. reseat the CPU.
> And if that fails, I'm going to RMA this thing.


Try bumping DRAM Voltage


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I don't have a sound card. Unless your talking the motherboard?


Either or.
If you either go through control panel, or right click on the speaker icon in the lower right system bar... click on the playback tab and select the output device (speaker/line out)
Now click the configure option, this will give you options to set the device for Stereo, 5.1, 7.1 audio.

If it is only selected as Stereo it will only output stereo sound.

The Onboard or discrete sound card also have a setting which can influcence the sound config, but the Windows setting is important.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Thanks I will try this when i get home from work today. I really hope it works. As I have a pimp'in sound system. I did just update my bio and also over clocked my CPU. It wouldn't let me do this before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Either or.
> If you either go through control panel, or right click on the speaker icon in the lower right system bar... click on the playback tab and select the output device (speaker/line out)
> Now click the configure option, this will give you options to set the device for Stereo, 5.1, 7.1 audio.
> If it is only selected as Stereo it will only output stereo sound.
> The Onboard or discrete sound card also have a setting which can influcence the sound config, but the Windows setting is important.


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## Aparition

^ My eyes!









Did you do that flash reflection on purpose just to blind us with the greatness?


----------



## Italianguy

I'm having a problem getting into my bios. No matter how fast I press delete the ASUS screen appears for a moment (usually with a black box in the middle) and then I get sent into the windows boot mode thing which I think normally shows up if you press delete after the bios screen.

When I first installed windows I didn't have this problem, then it started to happen occasionally, now it happens EVERY time. I'm using a Logitech wireless keyboard. In order to get into the bios I have to unplug the USB wireless adapter for the keyboard, turn on the computer, and the moment the ASUS screen appears, I quickly plug it in and hit delete before the ASUS screen disappears. So when I turn the computer on and the keyboard is not plugged in the ASUS screen stays on slightly longer and it doesn't have the black box in the middle of the screen.

When the keyboard is plugged in the ASUS screen flashes for less than a second. I assume unplugging the keyboard works because it hangs for a moment "looking" for a keyboard that it cant find, and if I plug it in and then press delete before it goes to the error screen saying no keyboard, I can get into the bios. So the problem isn't that it doesn't recognize my keyboard, and the battery for the keyboard seems fine.

And I'm definitely pressing delete fast enough, I'm practically smashing it from the moment I press restart on the computer. Its getting really frustrating. Any ideas of what I can do to resolve this? All the usb modes in the bios are set to enabled. And what's up with the black box that I see in the middle of the bios screen when the keyboard is plugged in?


----------



## driftingforlife

Did not see it


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I'm having a problem getting into my bios. No matter how fast I press delete the ASUS screen appears for a moment (usually with a black box in the middle) and then I get sent into the windows boot mode thing which I think normally shows up if you press delete after the bios screen.
> When I first installed windows I didn't have this problem, then it started to happen occasionally, now it happens EVERY time. I'm using a Logitech wireless keyboard. In order to get into the bios I have to unplug the USB wireless adapter for the keyboard, turn on the computer, and the moment the ASUS screen appears quickly plug it in and hit delete before the ASUS screen disappears. So when I turn the computer on with the keyboard not plugged in that ASUS screen stays on slightly longer and it doesn't have the black box in the middle of the screen.
> When the keyboard is plugged in the ASUS screen flashes for less than a second. I assume unplugging the keyboard works because it hangs for a moment "looking" for a keyboard that it cant find, and if I plug it in and then press delete before it goes to the error screen saying no keyboard, I can get into the bios. So the problem isn't that it doesn't recognize my keyboard.
> And I'm definitely pressing delete fast enough, I'm practically smashing it from the moment I press restart on the computer. Its getting really frustrating. Any ideas of what I can do to resolve this? All the usb modes in the bios are set to enabled.


Unplug your OS drive.
The BIOS will error and give you the option to enter it.
Not ideal but it works. Then you can mess with the settings... do you have the latest BIOS? try one step older?


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I'm having a problem getting into my bios. No matter how fast I press delete the ASUS screen appears for a moment (usually with a black box in the middle) and then I get sent into the windows boot mode thing which I think normally shows up if you press delete after the bios screen.
> When I first installed windows I didn't have this problem, then it started to happen occasionally, now it happens EVERY time. I'm using a Logitech wireless keyboard. In order to get into the bios I have to unplug the USB wireless adapter for the keyboard, turn on the computer, and the moment the ASUS screen appears, I quickly plug it in and hit delete before the ASUS screen disappears. So when I turn the computer on and the keyboard is not plugged in the ASUS screen stays on slightly longer and it doesn't have the black box in the middle of the screen.
> When the keyboard is plugged in the ASUS screen flashes for less than a second. I assume unplugging the keyboard works because it hangs for a moment "looking" for a keyboard that it cant find, and if I plug it in and then press delete before it goes to the error screen saying no keyboard, I can get into the bios. So the problem isn't that it doesn't recognize my keyboard, and the battery for the keyboard seems fine.
> And I'm definitely pressing delete fast enough, I'm practically smashing it from the moment I press restart on the computer. Its getting really frustrating. Any ideas of what I can do to resolve this? All the usb modes in the bios are set to enabled. And what's up with the black box that I see in the middle of the bios screen when the keyboard is plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unplug your OS drive.
> The BIOS will error and give you the option to enter it.
> Not ideal but it works. Then you can mess with the settings... do you have the latest BIOS? try one step older?
Click to expand...

I am running version 1206.

I am able to get into the bios with that fast unplug method I mentioned so I can leave the OS plugged in. But I'm not sure what setting to change. Do you also get a black box in the middle of your bios screen when it boots up? I'm not sure if that is relevant since when the keyboard is unplugged at startup, the box isn't there, and I can get it to work if I quickly plug it in.


----------



## Aparition

Im still using BIOS 0906 for my z77-V.
I am using a MSoft Curve 2000 keyboard. I have it plugged into the USB slot just below the top two USB 3.0 slots.

My boot is a little different from standard because I have a RAID.
The order is ASUS title screen
RAID Array Management screen
ASUS title screen
Windows.

My keyboard activates 1-2 seconds into the first ASUS boot title screen, just before the RAID screen pops up.

Changing the order of the Boot menu might help? See if there is an option for USB boot to be first, so it turns the USB slots on more quickly.

I am pretty sure it is a BIOS issue though, might need a fix from Asus.

No black box for me.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I am running version 1206.
> I am able to get into the bios with that fast unplug method I mentioned so I can leave the OS plugged in. But I'm not sure what setting to change. Do you also get a black box in the middle of your bios screen when it boots up? I'm not sure if that is relevant since when the keyboard is unplugged at startup, the box isn't there, and I can get it to work if I quickly plug it in.


This is a bug in 1206 unfortunately, some only have it with PS/2 keyboards but I had it with my usb keyboard. Rolled back to 1015, and it works fine.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


They want you to send it my way next if you do not run it on LN2!


----------



## driftingforlife

First chance I get its going cold









also

IB cpu is coming


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> First chance I get its going cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also
> IB cpu is coming


Good news







Can't wait for the results. What kind of RAM you have for it?


----------



## driftingforlife

I have a set of GEIL evo corsa 1866 9-10-9-28, the hyper X in my rig is crap. They is a guy selling this and I just have to make sure no other money does out the bank if i do buy them


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tielc*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm completely new to the site, and I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I've read all 40 pages of posts so far and could not find what I was exactly looking for. I'm trying really hard to decide which board to get here, and to be honest I only see it coming down to 2 features. I don't care for, or even want WiFi, Bluetooth or dual NIC. I also could care less for eSata on the back plane either. The only I/O thing that might make me lean towards the Deluxe (besides my 2 questions below) is the plethora of USB3, though it's really just the 2 extra in the back I'll be making use of, as my case only has 2 3.0 on the front.
> Though there's a comparison chart showing some of the differences between the different boards linked in an earlier post, there's one feature they don't touch on, or explain very well. The PLX Bridge chip, or whatever the acronym is. It's the chip only found in the Deluxe board between the PCIe slots. From what I've heard, mainly from JJ on the ASUS website is marketing speak. He states that it will allow me to manage more PCI lanes if I'm using a lot of resources, such as SLi, Audio Card, etc. the thing he doesn't answer is where this threshold is. I'm going to be running 2 GeForce cards in SLi, and an HT Omega card. When will I need this extra controller? This could be a decision maker automatically checking the buy Deluxe button.
> The second difference has to do with my lack of knowledge about the power to the chip and what it does and it's stats mean. The Deluxe being Digital Phase 20, the apro 16 and the -V 12. Doesthis stat, or how does this stat, contribute to overall performance? I want to overlock the 3770K to get the best use out of it as well. However, I'm not looking to finely tweak every setting. I just want to use the UEIF and press the button for "make it go faster".
> Could someone give me a run down on these two features and how they contribute to the overall value of the Deluxe board? If they're not significant, I don't see any reason to not just get the Pro, or even the -V. Keep in mind, I have absolutely no problem paying a premium for these features if they add value. I just know I don't need a lot of the other things that make the Deluxe unique. Thanks guys.


The Pro is probably fine for your needs.

1) PLX chip allows PCI-e lane switching so you can get x8/x8/x8 on a 3-card SLI type setup. For 2 card SLI it is not required, and sound cards are fine in x1/x4 mode. With a 2 card SLI, x8 mode is fine (especially PCI-e 3.0 x8 on the NV 6xx and AMD 7xxx series).

2) The power phases refer to voltage control for the motherboard components (mainly CPU), a higher number is not necessarily better, the quality of the components (VRMs) is most important. For the Pro/Deluxe, there is likely no difference in overclocking between the two, not enough to matter. With a given CPU on normal air/water cooling, it will hit the same clocks on both. Especially if you are using the auto-tuning function (pro-tip: install the Asus Ai Sutie software and use the TurboV Evo module to "auto-tune extreme" overclock, it's better than the BIOS button!).

I was in the same boat as you, ended up going Pro because it was cheaper ($210 vs $250), the only thing I wish it had was eSATA on backplane so I don't have to use the bracket.


----------



## garikfox

I just got a P8Z77-V PRO and I too cant get into my BIOS with 1206









I heard but havent tried it yet though is hit the F8 key then from that menu we can enter BIOS setup

This is a SERIOUS problem im stunned ASUS released the BIOS like this


----------



## Frankrizzo

Line out is greyed out. I only have an HDMI wire or and optical wire come out of my motherboard does this mean I need to have sound coming from the 3.5 mm jack to my reciver or is it possible to do it from the HDMI or Optical wire?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Thanks I will try this when i get home from work today. I really hope it works. As I have a pimp'in sound system. I did just update my bio and also over clocked my CPU. It wouldn't let me do this before.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I just got a P8Z77-V PRO and I too cant get into my BIOS with 1206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard but havent tried it yet though is hit the F8 key then from that menu we can enter BIOS setup
> This is a SERIOUS problem im stunned ASUS released the BIOS like this


Yea, some users suggested pressing F8 to enter BIOS if the keyboard doesn't recognized your Delete key. I, on the other hand, like this "bug." It skips POST screen 100% of the time for me so that is like 1-2 sec faster bootup (lol). And I can always enter BIOS by spamming Delete.


----------



## driftingforlife

A little teaser shot


----------



## Brickman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> A little teaser shot


Me like









I love the red light strips. Maybe one day ASUS will have one where there are red (or change different colors) LED traces all over the motherboard. I would buy it.


----------



## driftingforlife

Do you guys want a write up or a vid per feature? Bare in mind im useing an iphone







as I don't have a camera. Here is one vid, sorry its rubbish.

EDIT

I will do a write up and vids are they if you want to watch them.


----------



## WC_EEND

Not really relevant, but I love your accent


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## driftingforlife

Found a small problem with the Maximus V Formula I'm reviewing. Thought I would have a look at EZ mode


----------



## SimpleTech

Typo: EZ Mode → Simple Mode

_Hahaha!_


----------



## driftingforlife

So true


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Found a small problem with the Maximus V Formula I'm reviewing. Thought I would have a look at EZ mode


ASUS' new minimalist ROG UEFI-style perhaps?


----------



## driftingforlife

It was fun trying to get back as there was no text on the menu as well haha


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> ASUS' new minimalist ROG UEFI-style perhaps?


Movado style of BIOS.


----------



## Flikka

I have the V-Deluxe board and want to know what the setting is for North Bridge voltage, I got rid of BSOD 124 but now I have BSOD 116 but I cant seem to find any info to what setting it is.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> I have the V-Deluxe board and want to know what the setting is for North Bridge voltage, I got rid of BSOD 124 but now I have BSOD 116 but I cant seem to find any info to what setting it is.


i also have this board i couldn't overclock it with out updating bios. Try that first it has update via internet feature for bios. Why do you think you need to change north bridge voltage?

oops i have the LX.. not the deluxe


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Yea, some users suggested pressing F8 to enter BIOS if the keyboard doesn't recognized your Delete key. I, on the other hand, like this "bug." It skips POST screen 100% of the time for me so that is like 1-2 sec faster bootup (lol). And I can always enter BIOS by spamming Delete.


I had to remove my ram in-order to get bios to work. Had to only use one stick. Wouldn't boot with out doing it.


----------



## Flikka

Bios is updated to 1206. From what I've read its either a problem with graphics cards running in SLI/Cross Fire or North Bridge voltage. Some more searching suggests its a graphics driver problem. Might need to use driver sweeper and reinstall the driver.

It happens at random - browsing the web or playing BF3 (games), even when idle.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Bios is updated to 1206. From what I've read its either a problem with graphics cards running in SLI/Cross Fire or North Bridge voltage. Some more searching suggests its a graphics driver problem. Might need to use driver sweeper and reinstall the driver.
> It happens at random - browsing the web or playing BF3 (games), even when idle.


0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU) ?


----------



## Troubad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> That setting only applies to the 6x SATA Intel ports from the PCH.
> On previous boards, you were able to config the 3rd party controller (AHCI/IDE/RAID etc) but on the Z77 Pro there are no options other than on/off and Option ROM on/off.
> I've asked an Asus official about it on [H]ardForum.


grambo, or anyone else, have you ever heard back about this issue?

I have the ASUS Maximus V Gene, and the Asmedia controlled 6G ports cannot be configured in the BIOS. They are IDE by default and you can't set them to ACHI or other mode. Like you say, it only gives the options to enable/disable and ROM on/off.

Now here is the problem with that: Those Asmedia 6G ports are clearly for hooking up additional Sata3 SSD's. Well, I have two SSD's, one is the OS drive that I put on the Intel controlled 6G port, and the other I put on the Asmedia controlled port. But because the Asmedia ports cannot be configured, the system reads the Asmedia connected SSD as Disk 0, and the Intel controlled one as Disk 1.

When I install Windows to the Intel drive (via USB), when the install process has to reboot, it cannot find the Intel controlled drive because the other drive connected to Asmedia controller is seen as the first drive. Even when I disable the Asmedia controlled SSD from the boot order and HDD order, I cannot get the system to boot into the Intel-controlled SSD I'm installing the OS to, UNLESS I unplug the Asmedia controlled SSD.

So basically, IDE is taking precedence over ACHI (my Intel controlled SSD is in ACHI mode), so the Asmedia controlled SSD prevents the reboot into the Intel-controlled SSD. So this means you can't install Windows to your Intel controlled SSD when you have a SSD hooked up to the Asmedia controller as well.

This is unacceptable to me, as I bought this board to be a stable power board that would help in what I intended to do with it: namely, sysprep and create Windows images, run VM's, do many actual OS installs to test drivers over hardware platforms, etc. So I will be installing Windows hundreds if not thousands of times on this board. So now I will be unplugging the Asmedia connected drives every time I install Windows? I don't think so ASUS









I can tell you this: I would NEVER, NEVER, NEVER have bought this Maximus V Gene motherboard if I knew it was going to do that. I have a P8Z68 Deluxe board, and an MSI-Z68MA-ED55(b3) and I have never experienced such an amateur problem with any board in my life. I'm really disappointed in ASUS right now. "JJ" talking bull**** on NewEgg as if they went all out with these boards. Well, it's not going all out if you limit configuration options for the non-Intel controllers, effectively putting the drives connected to those in primary position, causing the Intel controlled drives to be overlooked during OS install. This is unacceptable.

Please tell me there is solution to this, or that ASUS is going to upgrade their ******ed BIOS for these boards...


----------



## Flikka

@alancsalt - yes thats correct. I have updated the driver to a beta driver and so far so good. Would still like to know what the NB voltage is called on Asus boards.


----------



## alancsalt

vccio ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> vccio ?


VCCIO = VCCSA on Z77 (related to memory)

For the NB equivalent, it's PCH Voltage.


----------



## Flikka

Yes VCCIO and VCCSA is memory, had to downclock VCCIO to 1.6 in order to get rid of BSOD 124. PCH was the only logical choice left but needed to be sure. I believe 1.2 is the max safe voltage?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Yes VCCIO and VCCSA is memory, had to downclock VCCIO to 1.6 in order to get rid of BSOD 124. PCH was the only logical choice left but needed to be sure. I believe 1.2 is the max safe voltage?


Wait, 1.6v?! Surely you meant 1.16v?

I think the max safe voltage for PCH is 1.15v. Does it give a warning or change color the higher you go?


----------



## Flikka

Sorry PPL voltage is the one I downclocked to 1.6v and VCCIO I overclocked to 1.14 still need to go down on that - only clocked higher because of tighter timings. My VCCSA is on Auto. LLC is on Ultra High - the only setting that gets me stable at 1.4v at load x47 multiplier and 0.010 + offset.

It does indeed change colour, if I get another BSOD 116 I will change it to 1.15 as you mentioned right before it changes colour and see.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> VCCIO = VCCSA on Z77 (related to memory)
> For the NB equivalent, it's PCH Voltage.


When I think of NB volts, I'm thinking QPI/VTT...hence VCCIO, or VCCSA if Z77 doesn't have VCCIO. Now that could be wrong two generations of mobos on, with the IMC on the processor....I thought PCH was the Southbridge equivalent?
Quote:


> gskill support 06-01-2012 at 07:30:51 PM
> For *VCCIO (QPI/VTT)*, test for the lowest stable voltage. Every CPU, even of the same exact model, can slightly vary with this value, so it is always best to test and make sure it is just right. As with any type of overclocking, you want to get the precise voltage necessary.


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/313438-30-compatibility
Quote:


> The Platform Controller Hub (PCH) is a family of Intel microchips. I/O Functions have been reassigned between the PCH, a new central hub, and the CPU. Some northbridge functions, the memory controller and PCI-e lanes, were integrated into the CPU while the *PCH took over the remaining functions in addition to the traditional roles of the southbridge*.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Controller_Hub

Am I not getting something here?


----------



## Flikka

Now I dont have a clue what setting it is. You are right, it is South Bridge voltage and not North Bridge voltage so maby its VCCSA / IO ?


----------



## alancsalt

My Z68 has both, so not sure. I subbed here when I was thinking of upgrading from Sandy to Ivy, and then I was left wondering if I should upgrade mobo, but doesn't seem worth it to me. Maybe next generation.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troubad*
> 
> grambo, or anyone else, have you ever heard back about this issue?
> I have the ASUS Maximus V Gene, and the Asmedia controlled 6G ports cannot be configured in the BIOS. They are IDE by default and you can't set them to ACHI or other mode. Like you say, it only gives the options to enable/disable and ROM on/off.
> Now here is the problem with that: Those Asmedia 6G ports are clearly for hooking up additional Sata3 SSD's. Well, I have two SSD's, one is the OS drive that I put on the Intel controlled 6G port, and the other I put on the Asmedia controlled port. But because the Asmedia ports cannot be configured, the system reads the Asmedia connected SSD as Disk 0, and the Intel controlled one as Disk 1.
> When I install Windows to the Intel drive (via USB), when the install process has to reboot, it cannot find the Intel controlled drive because the other drive connected to Asmedia controller is seen as the first drive. Even when I disable the Asmedia controlled SSD from the boot order and HDD order, I cannot get the system to boot into the Intel-controlled SSD I'm installing the OS to, UNLESS I unplug the Asmedia controlled SSD.
> So basically, IDE is taking precedence over ACHI (my Intel controlled SSD is in ACHI mode), so the Asmedia controlled SSD prevents the reboot into the Intel-controlled SSD. So this means you can't install Windows to your Intel controlled SSD when you have a SSD hooked up to the Asmedia controller as well.
> This is unacceptable to me, as I bought this board to be a stable power board that would help in what I intended to do with it: namely, sysprep and create Windows images, run VM's, do many actual OS installs to test drivers over hardware platforms, etc. So I will be installing Windows hundreds if not thousands of times on this board. So now I will be unplugging the Asmedia connected drives every time I install Windows? I don't think so ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you this: I would NEVER, NEVER, NEVER have bought this Maximus V Gene motherboard if I knew it was going to do that. I have a P8Z68 Deluxe board, and an MSI-Z68MA-ED55(b3) and I have never experienced such an amateur problem with any board in my life. I'm really disappointed in ASUS right now. "JJ" talking bull**** on NewEgg as if they went all out with these boards. Well, it's not going all out if you limit configuration options for the non-Intel controllers, effectively putting the drives connected to those in primary position, causing the Intel controlled drives to be overlooked during OS install. This is unacceptable.
> Please tell me there is solution to this, or that ASUS is going to upgrade their ******ed BIOS for these boards...


Hey Troubad,

Unfortunately, I think you are correct in that there does not seem to be a way to configure the ASMedia SATA controller in terms of IDE/AHCI mode (and any other relevant options). This is strange considering I was able to configure the 3rd party JMicron SATA controller as AHCI/IDE and other options on my P5B-Deluxe which was a 5+ year old board!

The issue I have experienced is that hotswap does not work properly on the ASMedia ports, I have to power on my eSATA enclosure before booting or the drives will not show up in Windows, and I also cannot safely remove the drives once they are detected in Windows. I haven't experienced the exact issue you are describing, as I only use the ASMedia ports for external eSATA back-up drives. What I would suggest is that if you only have to SATA3 SSDs, connect them both to the two Intel SATA3 ports, and only use the ASMedia ports once you've used all 6 Intel SATA3/2. Even though the ASMedia are SATA3, the performance is not as good as the Intel SATA3 from what I've read (have not tested myself).

It seems like there are issues with the ASMedia implementation on Z77 boards. One thing you can do is post a message on the Hardforum.com forum in the official Asus Z77 support there, as a rep "Raja" can relay issues to Asus HQ. Another option is the official Asus forums, which are horribly laid out and I cannot reliably log into.


----------



## Flikka

Just a quick update on my BSOD 116, since using driver sweeper and removing the gfx card drivers and installing new ones I'm running stable with no issues what so ever.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Just a quick update on my BSOD 116, since using driver sweeper and removing the gfx card drivers and installing new ones I'm running stable with no issues what so ever.


It's good news that that worked.


----------



## Troubad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Hey Troubad,
> Unfortunately, I think you are correct in that there does not seem to be a way to configure the ASMedia SATA controller in terms of IDE/AHCI mode (and any other relevant options). This is strange considering I was able to configure the 3rd party JMicron SATA controller as AHCI/IDE and other options on my P5B-Deluxe which was a 5+ year old board!
> The issue I have experienced is that hotswap does not work properly on the ASMedia ports, I have to power on my eSATA enclosure before booting or the drives will not show up in Windows, and I also cannot safely remove the drives once they are detected in Windows. I haven't experienced the exact issue you are describing, as I only use the ASMedia ports for external eSATA back-up drives. What I would suggest is that if you only have to SATA3 SSDs, connect them both to the two Intel SATA3 ports, and only use the ASMedia ports once you've used all 6 Intel SATA3/2. Even though the ASMedia are SATA3, the performance is not as good as the Intel SATA3 from what I've read (have not tested myself).
> It seems like there are issues with the ASMedia implementation on Z77 boards. One thing you can do is post a message on the Hardforum.com forum in the official Asus Z77 support there, as a rep "Raja" can relay issues to Asus HQ. Another option is the official Asus forums, which are horribly laid out and I cannot reliably log into.


Thanks, Grambo, for your thoughtful input. Yes, it looks like ASUS crippled the configuration for the Asmedia SATA3 ports. So it seems that now it will require me to unplug the Asmedia controlled SSD every OS install, or otherwise disable the controller from the BIOS every install. Another negative that goes along with this is that you'd have to re-configure drive order inside Windows every install, because the Asmedia controlled drive will show up with the last drive letter, and the optical drive letter will precede it. Either that or disable both Asmedia and Intel optical drive sata port







Either way it's absolutely crazy and unacceptable.

I know about contacting ASUS but to be honest I have lost hope for that. I don't feel they listen or care anyway. They effectively pushed out this lack of features with their Z77 boards without letting anyone know. Do you think I would have bought this board if I could not configure 2 out of 4 Sata3 ports? Hell no. I'm seriously contemplating going back to the Z68 MSI board I have, and doing a ritual burning of this ASUS Maximus V Gene board and taking a vow never to buy ASUS products again. It's a disgrace they tricked people into purchasing these boards. Where can I find the information on the ASUS site or any hardware site that will tell me I cannot configure the SATA3 ports?

BTW, I was also able to configure ports on the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe board I have, and any other board that make any sense. And yes, the Asmedia controlled drives don't perform as well as the Intel controlled ones, I tested that the other day. Since I have most of my applications (not to mention Window itself) on the Intel controlled SSD I can make full use of its speed. The SSD connected to the Asmedia port I wanted to use for sysprep, vm's, building images, etc. If ASUS will not expand the BIOS for these boards to include configuration options for the Asmedia controllers they have lost my loyalty and respect.

This Max V Gene board also is having many problems with USB devices. And in my case I cannot get it to activate my monitor again after it times out. I have used the same graphics card and monitor on both the P8Z68 board and the MSI Z68 matx board with same graphics drivers and never had any such issue. After the monitor powers down after 20 minutes, and I come back to the PC, whatever I do I cannot get the monitor to come back on. Let me rephrase that: the monitor led changes color (indicating it's active) but the screen remains black. The other day even a manual reset wouldn't work, and I had to force shutdown the PC and then boot again. Then the graphics came back.

I spent $200 on this piece of crap board and their BIOS is not only crippled but completely immature. How dare they release this to their customers like this? I'm not even mad anymore, I feel like a fool for having used my hard-earned cash on a company like this.


----------



## ezhik

I seem to have a problem I've not seen discussed. I installed W7 x64 (SP1), when I got my Asus P8Z77-V Pro without issue, I wanted to reinstall after a few days but now I have a problem. Before the installation can locate the drive I get this error: "A required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing" Windows Installation Error



Now the system drive is the same M4 SSD, in AHCI mode as before when it installed without any problem. I've googled for this error and it seems to relate to missing device drivers, either AHCI or RAID drivers. As far as can work out all required drivers are already present on the W7 SP1 installation disk, and it installed fine without complaint once already.

Can anyone shed any light on what to do?


----------



## Flikka

ezhik, take the time to read through this guide I always use it when installing/reinstalling an OS. He also explains how to use a flash to install windows.

Hope it helps


----------



## ezhik

Thank you for the link, a good resource.

I've resolved it now. I tried with the W7 DVD as opposed to a flash drive, and it was going to install fine, so I thought what else I may have done differently. I have a DELL monitor with a built in USB hub, and the flash drive was plugged in here. So when I plugged it direct into the USB connector on the back plate the installation worked this time again.

So it was because the flash drive was plugged via the DELL hub that this error came up, direct into the USB 2 on the back plate and all is good. I know I've installed windows many times via that hub, though not on this board.

Hope it may save someone else some grief!


----------



## Flikka

Glad its all sorted now!

I also had to plug the USB into the mobo back panel instead of the case front panel for everything to work. Guess its a thing with Asus.


----------



## Twau

Sometimes when I cold boot my computer after being shutdown for a long time it reboots itself during startup without even going to POST. I hear the fan speed up, then it reboots and the fan speeds up again.

Usually when I boot my computer I see the message from my GPU(displaying GPU-bios version and so on), later on it goes to the Asus logo/POST. I don't even see the Asus logo or the GPU-info text when I encounter the issue described above. After the reboot it boots without any problem. And it seems like it happens randomly, it does not display any error message and I checked my boot priority. Running the latest BIOS for my Asus p8z77-v Pro. Any tips about this or should I just ignore it?


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troubad*
> 
> Thanks, Grambo, for your thoughtful input. Yes, it looks like ASUS crippled the configuration for the Asmedia SATA3 ports. So it seems that now it will require me to unplug the Asmedia controlled SSD every OS install, or otherwise disable the controller from the BIOS every install. Another negative that goes along with this is that you'd have to re-configure drive order inside Windows every install, because the Asmedia controlled drive will show up with the last drive letter, and the optical drive letter will precede it. Either that or disable both Asmedia and Intel optical drive sata port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way it's absolutely crazy and unacceptable.
> I know about contacting ASUS but to be honest I have lost hope for that. I don't feel they listen or care anyway. They effectively pushed out this lack of features with their Z77 boards without letting anyone know. Do you think I would have bought this board if I could not configure 2 out of 4 Sata3 ports? Hell no. I'm seriously contemplating going back to the Z68 MSI board I have, and doing a ritual burning of this ASUS Maximus V Gene board and taking a vow never to buy ASUS products again. It's a disgrace they tricked people into purchasing these boards. Where can I find the information on the ASUS site or any hardware site that will tell me I cannot configure the SATA3 ports?
> BTW, I was also able to configure ports on the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe board I have, and any other board that make any sense. And yes, the Asmedia controlled drives don't perform as well as the Intel controlled ones, I tested that the other day. Since I have most of my applications (not to mention Window itself) on the Intel controlled SSD I can make full use of its speed. The SSD connected to the Asmedia port I wanted to use for sysprep, vm's, building images, etc. If ASUS will not expand the BIOS for these boards to include configuration options for the Asmedia controllers they have lost my loyalty and respect.
> This Max V Gene board also is having many problems with USB devices. And in my case I cannot get it to activate my monitor again after it times out. I have used the same graphics card and monitor on both the P8Z68 board and the MSI Z68 matx board with same graphics drivers and never had any such issue. After the monitor powers down after 20 minutes, and I come back to the PC, whatever I do I cannot get the monitor to come back on. Let me rephrase that: the monitor led changes color (indicating it's active) but the screen remains black. The other day even a manual reset wouldn't work, and I had to force shutdown the PC and then boot again. Then the graphics came back.
> I spent $200 on this piece of crap board and their BIOS is not only crippled but completely immature. How dare they release this to their customers like this? I'm not even mad anymore, I feel like a fool for having used my hard-earned cash on a company like this.


Good to at least know that the option for 3rd party config was present on the Z68 Deluxe, looks like that one used a Marvell controller (and a JMicron for the eSATA ports). I'm going to ask Asus about this via their forum and Raja but I doubt it will go anywhere, they were not helpful regarding my issue with hotswap not working correctly on the ASMedia ports.

How many total drives are you using?


----------



## driftingforlife

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274733/my-asus-maximus-v-formula-review Hope its ok


----------



## kaspergw

is there a new beta bios to fix the ps/2 keyboard issue which can't access bios when pressing 'DEL'?


----------



## Cobalt

Hey guys just threw together my first build using the Asus z77 V Deluxe and judging by the splash screen things seems okay (the only error I get is d7 and that's no input devices detected) but I'm not getting a post beep, is this normal?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobalt*
> 
> Hey guys just threw together my first build using the Asus z77 V Deluxe and judging by the splash screen things seems okay (the only error I get is d7 and that's no input devices detected) but I'm not getting a post beep, is this normal?


Did you plug in the little speaker wire that came with your case into the motherboard?


----------



## Cobalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Did you plug in the little speaker wire that came with your case into the motherboard?


Yep


----------



## Frankrizzo

why doesn't the Asus P8Z77-V LX show up in a search when i edit my rig?


----------



## driftingforlife

Because nobody has added it yet.


----------



## Italianguy

Is anyone else finding the below error in their event viewier under "Audit Failure" ? I found this post that describes exactly what I'm seeing and I'm wondering how many of us may be affected by this possible driver issue with the z77-v motherboards.

From here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20120618012356036&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
Quote:


> This posting is mainly to share my own findings with others who may encounter a similar issue and who may wish to confirm their own results here.
> 
> It appears that the Realtek HD Audio Driver (V6.0.1.6570 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit) that is currently included in the ASUS package for their P8Z77-V Deluxe mobos (and possibly others as well) causes code integrity issues when installed under the Win7x64 OS.
> 
> The specific and frequently repeated event log error messages are as follows:
> =====
> Security Event ID: 6281
> 
> Code Integrity determined that the page hashes of an image file are not valid. The file could be improperly signed without page hashes or corrupt due to unauthorized modification. The invalid hashes could indicate a potential disk device error.
> 
> File Name: \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
> =====
> 
> Note that sxs.dll is an essential and integral component of the Windows operating system itself and is not a audio driver file. Running Microsoft's "SFC /scannow" utility confirms that, in fact, there is no problem with that sxs.dll file. The only "solution" I've been able to find is simply to remove the Realtek audio drivers completely from the system.
> 
> Having tried several clean new installations, I can say definitely that those event log errors appear and reappear consistently whenever the Realtek drivers are installed. Fortunately, Win7's own audio drivers work fine by themselves.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> Is anyone else finding the below error in their event viewier under "Audit Failure" ? I found this post that describes exactly what I'm seeing and I'm wondering how many of us may be affected by this possible driver issue with the z77-v motherboards.
> From here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20120618012356036&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


I have a load of that everyday. But it wasn't affecting my system negatively, so I just leave them alone. Did you check if you still have that error after installing the Realtek Audio drivers from Realtek website (not Asus)?


----------



## ti20n

I believe my Realtek Audio sxs.dll audit failures went away when I updated the drivers from R268 (or the ones on asus website) to R270.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I believe my Realtek Audio sxs.dll audit failures went away when I updated the drivers from R268 (or the ones on asus website) to R270.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I have a load of that everyday. But it wasn't affecting my system negatively, so I just leave them alone. Did you check if you still have that error after installing the Realtek Audio drivers from Realtek website (not Asus)?


I had R2.69 installed . I updated to R2.70, which installs driver v6.0.1.6662, and I am still getting the Audit Failure.


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Glad its all sorted now!
> I also had to plug the USB into the mobo back panel instead of the case front panel for everything to work. Guess its a thing with Asus.


FWIW, I had no problems installing Win7 from a USB on the front of my Antec 300. Not sure what's going on for you guys. Make sure its showing up UEFI.


----------



## SimpleTech

I have a feeling that they were using the USB 3.0 ports which unless you have the driver(s) integrated into the OS installer, it won't detect your drives or BSOD when you launch the installer.


----------



## ezhik

It was me that brought it up, was using USB2 port through hub on monitor that didn't work. As you say USB2 ports are OK on back panel, front or top also work fine. To be honest never tried USB3 as I wouldn't expect them to work with W7 SP1 installer.


----------



## Gil80

SSD Caching.

Hi ppl.

I use my intel SSD as my boot drive.

But I also want to use my old 500GB HD as a storage drive, a secondary drive if you like









My question is: Does this motherboard has a build in SSD that I can use for SSD caching for the secondary HD when I need better performance if I install games on it?

Thanks


----------



## Exostenza

Hey guys with your overclocks on the P8Z77-V Pro what are your settings for CPU Current Compatibility and VRM Spread Spectrum. I have CPU @ 140 although the default autos to 100 even with my OC and I have the VRM enabled as it says it enhances system stability.

Just wondering what everyone else is using?

EDIT: A little strange I think... I just dropped the CPU current compatibility from 140 to 100 and the voltage is slightly higher when testing with prime95. Is this how it is supposed to work? It says you can attain higher OCs with higher values so why would it drop the voltage as your raise the compatibility?


----------



## Gil80

Can anyone tell if ASUS P8Z77-V-Deluxe uses ASM1041/ASM1042 USB3 Controller ??

How can I verify the Firmware version and the driver version of the USB3 controller?

I know for sure it uses Asmedia ASM 106x SATA Controller - For SATA, but what's for USB3?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Can anyone tell if ASUS P8Z77-V-Deluxe uses ASM1041/ASM1042 USB3 Controller ??
> How can I verify the Firmware version and the driver version of the USB3 controller?
> I know for sure it uses Asmedia ASM 106x SATA Controller - For SATA, but what's for USB3?


Quote:


> With the Z77 Express chipset, Intel finally gives us four native USB 3.0 ports, none of which require an extra PCI-E lane. However, on the P8Z77-V Deluxe, ASUS also includes four additional USB 3.0 ports, courtesy of two ASMEdia ASM1042 controllers.


http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=901&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=9


----------



## Gil80

Thanks.
I want to see if the new firmware update and driver update will solve the bugs I experience.

downloaded from:
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm


----------



## NateO10

does anyone know why my voltage drop when i use prime95? I manually set it to 1.35v on the bios..on idl my voltages is 1.336ish which is like good CPU does







and when stress the it drops to 1.32v then crash after a minute under prime95. I tried changing the calibration to from medium to high but doesnt help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateO10*
> 
> does anyone know why my voltage drop when i use prime95? I manually set it to 1.35v on the bios..on idl my voltages is 1.336ish which is like good CPU does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when stress the it drops to 1.32v then crash after a minute under prime95. I tried changing the calibration to from medium to high but doesnt help.


Anytime you put 100% load no the CPU it will draw the power. Just increase your Vcore to compensate.


----------



## NateO10

I increased the voltage but it yields even higher voltage to 1.39v







.. I heard of Offset so im trying to figure it out as we speak! Im running a +offset of 0.215 and it gives me the 1.336-1.34v it was capable of and on 5mins stress on Prime95. (+offset of 0.21 it crashed within 10mins lol...)
thnx for the help!


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateO10*
> 
> I increased the voltage but it yields even higher voltage to 1.39v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I heard of Offset so im trying to figure it out as we speak! Im running a +offset of 0.215 and it gives me the 1.336-1.34v it was capable of and on 5mins stress on Prime95. (+offset of 0.21 it crashed within 10mins lol...)
> thnx for the help!


Also consider LLC (Load Line Calibration) which reduces the drop under load (called vdroop). Be careful with high levels of LLC as they can overshoot your vcore to be higher than you want.


----------



## Phillychuck

Hey guys, is there any easy to to uninstall all this left behind crap AI Suite leaves behind?

looks like:

aaHMSvr.exe
AsSysCtrlService.exe
AsusFanControlService.exe
atkexComSvc.exe

Not sure of their functionality if the rest of the software is uninstalled.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Hey guys, is there any easy to to uninstall all this left behind crap AI Suite leaves behind?
> looks like:
> aaHMSvr.exe
> AsSysCtrlService.exe
> AsusFanControlService.exe
> atkexComSvc.exe
> Not sure of their functionality if the rest of the software is uninstalled.


These are still running after you uninstall?
Thats not good.


----------



## ti20n

That's a known issue: those services don't uninstall when the AI Suite is uninstalled. You have to (1) stop the services (2) un-register them via commandline (3) manually delete them and reboot. Google should help.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> That's a known issue: those services don't uninstall when the AI Suite is uninstalled. You have to (1) stop the services (2) un-register them via commandline (3) manually delete them and reboot. Google should help.


Thanks for the tip, so have to add Asus to my list of Malware ... kidding, but seriously leaving junk on peoples systems is crappy.


----------



## Aparition

Would Windows Installer Cleaner be useful here? It looks like a bit of work getting rid of those services.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Would Windows Installer Cleaner be useful here? It looks like a bit of work getting rid of those services.


Actually was very easy, found a blog that explained how to remove a service with the command line:

sc delete ServiceName

So all I did was run the services control panel, click the service I wanted to remove, I could even copy/paste the name, stopped the service, loaded an elevated command prompt and just pasted the name of each service where the command called for it.

They disappeared from the service panel, rebooted, and no sign of them. The files are probably around somewhere, but if they don't auto-run, they can live a happy existence in the void.


----------



## Jras

Could'nt you just disable them with msconfig?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Actually was very easy, found a blog that explained how to remove a service with the command line:
> sc delete ServiceName
> So all I did was run the services control panel, click the service I wanted to remove, I could even copy/paste the name, stopped the service, loaded an elevated command prompt and just pasted the name of each service where the command called for it.
> They disappeared from the service panel, rebooted, and no sign of them. The files are probably around somewhere, but if they don't auto-run, they can live a happy existence in the void.


Great to hear. Console is a very powerful tool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Could'nt you just disable them with msconfig?


You can, but removing them permanently from the Registry Run entries is much better. MSconfig is more like a temporary fix, it is always better to remove a process rather than just disable it.


----------



## Buschcobolt

Hi there!

I have a question the audio driver für the P8Z77-V. Are there any differences between the drivers Asus Realtek 6.0.1.6570 and Realtek R270?
So do i lose anything by choosing the R270 over the Asus one?

thanks!


----------



## Frankrizzo

the asus one is older so more out of date.


----------



## ti20n

To be precise:
Asus = 6.0.1.6570
R268 = 6.0.1.6602
R270 = 6.0.1.6662


----------



## Aparition

I don't think so, the R270 were suggested because of bug fixes I think. I'm running the R270 as they are the latest.


----------



## Aparition

Hey guys I was looking at my Bus speed for my SLI setup.
GPU 0 is at x1 bus?
GPU1 is at x8.

This is both looking at GPU-z and CPU-z, I'm not sure what is going on. They should be both at x8.
P8Z77-V mobo using both the x8 PCI-e slots.
The x4 slot is empty.

I ran the render program as well to see if it goes back up to x8, it did not show that happening.

Any ideas?


----------



## Twau

Have you tried to manually set it to 8x in the bios?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Have you tried to manually set it to 8x in the bios?


Can you? I thought you could only configure the x4/x1 slot.
It might be a reporting error on CPU/GPU-z though. Nvidia system information is reporting it as x8 x8.

Update edit::

Not sure what to believe, the EUFI settings shows it as x1 and x8. I manually set each PCI-e slot for Gen 2, doesn't make a difference for auto.

I dunno. I get a 3d Mark 11 score of ~8400 for GPU score which looks about right for SLI 470's... weird man, weird.


----------



## billythekid2012

hi guy just build my system

i installed the AI SUITE 2 but when i go to uninstall it
i can see a app called gpu boost



but in AI SUITE 2 on my disk top i can,t find gpu bost any where.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> GPU Boost accelerates the integrated GPU for extreme graphics performance. The user-friendly interface facilitates flexible frequency adjustments.


Inside AI Suite...


----------



## grambo

What the heck is taking Asus so long with a new BIOS to fix the issue with some users not being able to enter UEFI (DEL not being registered in time)? Still running 1015 on my P8Z77-V Pro without issues so I guess I shouldn't complain, just somewhat surprised it hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> What the heck is taking Asus so long with a new BIOS to fix the issue with some users not being able to enter UEFI (DEL not being registered in time)? Still running 1015 on my P8Z77-V Pro without issues so I guess I shouldn't complain, just somewhat surprised it hasn't been fixed.


I'd like to know too. When I first installed my Pro it came with BIOS 906, so I upgraded straight to 1206 - big mistake. For about an hour I thought it was just me (this is my first upgrade since my old socket 775 mobo), but after downgrading to 1015 everything seems to work as it should. I'm pretty sure there are more people affected by this, so I'm also really surprised that nothing has been done yet....


----------



## garikfox

Yeah same here my Pro came with 0906 and I flashed instantly to 1206, Then I couldnt get back into BIOS so I flashed to 1015, Its been working really well.

I too am waiting for a new BIOS, Should be anyday.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah same here my Pro came with 0906 and I flashed instantly to 1206, Then I couldnt get back into BIOS so I flashed to 1015, Its been working really well.
> I too am waiting for a new BIOS, Should be anyday.


New Bios version 1401 is up on ASUS's z77 webpage!

And for people that were having problems using the delete key to get into the BiOS on any version. I noticed if you use F8 a boot menu appears where you can choose to "enter setup" which will bring you into the BiOS!

EDIT: Just updated the BiOS. v1401 seems to fix the problem, delete key takes you to the BiOS now.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I tried the F8 key but doesnt work for me.

Yeah I saw BIOS 1401 but its just for the Premium and Deluxe models.


----------



## SimpleTech

Note that I am not going to update this thread or any of my driver threads anymore. You guys can help each other out though.

I get most of the drivers on:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx?lang=eng
http://www.station-drivers.com/
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## driftingforlife

Good old OCN


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Note that I am not going to update this thread or any of my driver threads anymore. You guys can help each other out though.
> I get most of the drivers on:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx?lang=eng
> http://www.station-drivers.com/
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


Damn, well thanks for your hard work, this thread is a great resource so hopefully other users will continue updating via new posts.


----------



## dbw09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Damn, well thanks for your hard work, this thread is a great resource so hopefully other users will continue updating via new posts.


+1
This thread has been invaluable to me. With it not being updated I can say I will not be frequenting here as often as before.


----------



## EaglePC

was this posted aready ? new Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 11.5.0.1207

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3435&DwnldID=21593&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%c2%ae+7+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Desktop+Board+DH77DFeng

and Intel Chipset Device Software 9.3.0.1021

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3435&DwnldID=21594&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%c2%ae+7+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Desktop+Board+DH77DF&lang=eng


----------



## garikfox

The new RST drivers a flipping awesome !


----------



## Aparition

How much of an improvement are you seeing?


----------



## garikfox

I can totally tell the performance increase with the new RST drivers while just uisng windows.









The benchmarks ive seen are about 20-30mbs increase in Reads and 10-15mbs in writes over the 11.2.0.1006 drivers.

FYI: Also theres a new Intel LAN driver out 17.2


----------



## Aparition

Wow...


----------



## Teiji

Does the new RST 11.5 allow TRIM for SSD using RAID?


----------



## ti20n

I tried these new RST drivers, and saw virtually no change in AHCI (non-RAID) SATA3 performance.


----------



## ti20n

Also, I installed the new P8Z77-V 1406 bios, and it fixes the can't-enter-bios issue 1205/1206 introduced. At least as long as you set "Fast Boot" to Disabled in the bios options the first time you enter it.


----------



## garikfox

No fair you got your new BIOS already, No love yet for the Pro hehee, Should be any day


----------



## garikfox

Teiji: Im thinking so yes when paired with the 11.5.0.1414 RAID ROM


----------



## Aparition

Updating now...

Here is before update bench..
Having issues loading picture. but,
AS-SSD 507MB read, 324MB write.
Score 734
Drive is half capacity - Samsung 830 128gig.

Edit..

Ok I need more sleep, but with new update.

AS-SSD 502MB read, 325MB write
746 score

The 4k read is no difference, the 4k write is 6MB faster.

Not sure but I think that all fits the error margins, dunno if it improved anything benchmark wise.
Windows interaction does seem faster, programs seem a little snappier too. I think there is a performance increase, just by up to 10MB increase in performance though.

I did not run my RAID0 but they are only SATA2 drives which are maxed already.


----------



## cirial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Also, I installed the new P8Z77-V 1406 bios, and it fixes the can't-enter-bios issue 1205/1206 introduced. At least as long as you set "Fast Boot" to Disabled in the bios options the first time you enter it.


I updated to 1406 through Win7 and it got rid of the original boot logo with the Intel logo.. I thought this looked quite cool. Now its just a black screen with an ASUS logo in the middle. Did it do this for you too?


----------



## Jras

Anybody here uses the Wi-Fi go AP mode? When I enable it, CPU usage shoots up....90% on one core and 50% on all the others. Just checking if this is normal.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirial*
> 
> I updated to 1406 through Win7 and it got rid of the original boot logo with the Intel logo.. I thought this looked quite cool. Now its just a black screen with an ASUS logo in the middle. Did it do this for you too?


I updated to 1406 last night. Booting is longer now.
Before it would do the Asus POST then my RAID array menu, back to Asus post screen then Windows.
Now it has 3 or 4 Asus Post screens, my Raid menu, back to Asus Post screen, like they forced an extra screen in there. I did not have issues with getting into the EUFI before so this is annoying.
Boot time is longer.


----------



## cirial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I updated to 1406 last night. Booting is longer now.
> Before it would do the Asus POST then my RAID array menu, back to Asus post screen then Windows.
> Now it has 3 or 4 Asus Post screens, my Raid menu, back to Asus Post screen, like they forced an extra screen in there. I did not have issues with getting into the EUFI before so this is annoying.
> Boot time is longer.


Mine just displays the ASUS logo screen once, then goes to Windows loading screen. I have RAID disabled though.

My main question was.. did the change what the ASUS boot logo looks like in 1406?

I had a really old bios.. something like 07XX since I just purchased the board.

Only reason I ask is because I liked the look of the ASUS logo on the blue gradient background w/ Intel logo. Now its a silver ASUS logo on a black background with no Intel logo...


----------



## Aparition

Yes it is a different screen.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> was this posted aready ? new Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 11.5.0.1207
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3435&DwnldID=21593&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%c2%ae+7+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Desktop+Board+DH77DFeng
> and Intel Chipset Device Software 9.3.0.1021
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3435&DwnldID=21594&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%c2%ae+7+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+Desktop+Board+DH77DF&lang=eng


I installed both of these on my P8Z77-V LX and it broke my Windows (would hang during the splash screen), I couldn't even boot to safe mode. I had to revert to last known setup, but then my LAN driver was not loading. I had to uninstall the RST, Chipset, and LAN and reinstall older versions to get things working again.

Not sure what was the main culprit, maybe one of these not for my low end board. Maybe I didn't read, but I didn't get any warnings installing the stuff.


----------



## Aparition

There was a July chipset release from Asus for the P8z77-v

Version 9.3.0.1019
Copy Link
Description Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.3.0.1019 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size 248,82 (MBytes) 2012.07.05 update

There are other July updates released as well.
I wonder if the this chipset driver package has the lastest RST files?
I might install this when I get home and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I installed both of these on my P8Z77-V LX and it broke my Windows (would hang during the splash screen), I couldn't even boot to safe mode. I had to revert to last known setup, but then my LAN driver was not loading. I had to uninstall the RST, Chipset, and LAN and reinstall older versions to get things working again.
> Not sure what was the main culprit, maybe one of these not for my low end board. Maybe I didn't read, but I didn't get any warnings installing the stuff.


I also had problems trying to install the lastest IRST driver 11.5. Same problem as Phillychuck it wouldn't get past windows splash screen, would just hang.
I did a Google search and it seems other people are having problems installing the lastest IRST driver.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Hi guys
i have updated my P8Z77-V to bios 1406 and it went smoothly
But i noticed that Asus website has removed that bios
A buggy bios?

So i try to flashed back to 1205 with the EZflasher in the bios zone and it says outdated file unable to flash
damm

Anyway to flash older bios back into the board?
I dont have such issues with my older Gigabyte board which allows flashing back older bios file.


----------



## ti20n

Uh oh... you're right, they pulled the 1406 bios from the P8Z77-V download page


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

yes they pulled it off
i was unable to flash to the older bios 1205 via EZ flasher 2 in the bios
does the USB flashback allow older bios to be flash?

Update: i have downgraded back to bios 1205 with USB flashback
EZ2 flasher will not be able to flash back to older bios.


----------



## lothar

Anyone succesfully replaced Intel Option ROM to version 11.5.0.1414 for P8Z77-V motherboards?
Tried mmtool on .cap UEFI BIOS image but without luck.
EZ FLASH in BIOS shows "security verification failed" error when I want to flash...

Maybe this can be done with phoenix mod tool but I don't know how


----------



## Outcasst

From my own experience the only way to flash a BIOS with an edited OROM is to use the BIOS Flashback feature.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> From my own experience the only way to flash a BIOS with an edited OROM is to use the BIOS Flashback feature.


Thanks for the advice. Tried Flashback and It works!








Replacing Option ROM gives better 4k write numbers
+1 REP









ASUS P8Z77-V BIOS 1205
Below, OCZ Vertex 4 256GB firmware 1.5, Intel RST drivers 11.5.0.1207, Option ROM 11.0.0.1339 (original)



and here OCZ Vertex 4 256GB firmware 1.5, Intel RST drivers 11.5.0.1207, Option ROM *11.5.0.1414 (replaced)*


----------



## Twau

Seems there is a memory leak with the newest Intel RST 11.5.0.1207, how much memory is your IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe eating if you check in the task manager?
Mine takes about 1 GB atm


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> Seems there is a memory leak with the newest Intel RST 11.5.0.1207, how much memory is your IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe eating if you check in the task manager?
> Mine takes about 1 GB atm


I think you are right about memory leak. Mine has 593 MB now (after 4 hours) and rises 10 Kb/s doing nothing


----------



## Twau

BIOS 1406 have now also been released for P8Z77-V PRO.


----------



## kaspergw

P8Z77-V BIOS 1406 is back too but it is dated 31, so that means there is 2x 1406 bioses?
If someone updated the newest 1406 bios for the P8Z77-V, can you post a screenshot with CPU-Z for the motherboard TAB?


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspergw*
> 
> P8Z77-V BIOS 1406 is back too but it is dated 31, so that means there is 2x 1406 bioses?
> If someone updated the newest 1406 bios for the P8Z77-V, can you post a screenshot with CPU-Z for the motherboard TAB?


It's the same as 24th july version posted earlier.


----------



## Aparition

I just compared the BIOS 1406 and I didn't see any difference in CPU-z both dated for the 13th.
The only thing is the Saved Profile wouldn't load, so if there is a change it I can't tell.


----------



## Teiji

According to [email protected] on HardForum: "These BIOSes [1405/6] were NOT pulled. Server update so they have had to place back into the upload queue. The same builds should be up again in 48 hours, so just stay on the BIOS you are on if you have no issues."


----------



## Twau

Virtu MVP *2.1.115* has been released: http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.shtml


Virtual VSync is off by default
Fixed issues with Hyperformance for top 25 games
Battlefield 3 performance issue fixed
Unigine Heaven3.0 performance issue fixed
Japanese/Chinese Windows 7 version Control Panel issue fixed
Internal bug fixes


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Note that I am not going to update this thread or any of my driver threads anymore. You guys can help each other out though.
> 
> I get most of the drivers on:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx?lang=eng
> http://www.station-drivers.com/
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


Sad to hear that. Thanks for all you've done and I wish you good luck and God speed where ever you land next.

Thanks too for the links!!


----------



## NomadSoul

So, there I was about to download the new 14xx bios (1401 for my P8Z77-V Deluxe), and I saw something odd. A 1502 bios listed. No description there. Downloaded it and opened it up, none of the usual .pdfs regarding renaming guidelines. Given the lack of info I don't see myself trying it, but, did anyone else see this? Thoughts? Possible upcoming "hotfix" or some sort of mixup? Beta bios accidentally released?

I think I may just hold off on 14xx if they're going to release a new one this quick!

Full Screenshot of the website.


----------



## error-id10t

Just took a quick look using HEX editor and they've added Intel 11.5.0.1582 ROM there.. the 1401 BIOS has 11.0.0.1339.


----------



## antonis21

Guys i cant get into bios with 1406 bios


----------



## NomadSoul

Could try to power off, then, as soon as you hit the power button, lay into the delete key.

If that doesn't work, try f8 to bring up Asus' own boot menu. I think there was an option in there to enter bios/setup.


----------



## garikfox

*antonis21:* Were you able to get into your BIOS yet ?


----------



## Twau

1406BIOS works without any problem on my p8z77-v PRO.
On the other hand I just I installed the newest Virtu MVP from Lucidlogix homepage, but it just says "Disabled License". Cant get it to work. Tried to reinstall but that does not solve it. Does the newest version work for anyone here? Could someone please test on their board so I can narrow it down to see if its my computer or the new version of Virtu MVP. Thanks!

I contacted Lucidlogixsupport but they just advised reinstall. -.-

Can be downloaded here:
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.shtml

EDIT:

I finally solved it! The activation issue was caused by the newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver 11.5.0.1207. After downgrading it was activated instantly without any problem what so ever. I don't understand how this can interfere with the activation, but that's another story...


----------



## antonis21

Ok f8 works fine,but i cant get into bios with delete button.Thanks for the help


----------



## garikfox

*antonis21:* Maybe turn off the new Fast boot setting in BIOS


----------



## Exostenza

Just to let you guys know on the V Pro the 2 BIOS have been completely fine for me. No problems what so ever and I have had quick boot on with do not display full screen logo.

Not a single problem.

Just upgraded my Intel chipset drivers, RST drivers, BIOS and everything is running smoothly.


----------



## TheHeeyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just took a quick look using HEX editor and they've added Intel 11.5.0.1582 ROM there.. the 1401 BIOS has 11.0.0.1339.


I've heard some people report that TRIM in RAID 0 works with Intel RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414. Since this is a later version, does that mean this firmware comes with it too?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHeeyyy*
> 
> I've heard some people report that TRIM in RAID 0 works with Intel RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414. Since this is a later version, does that mean this firmware comes with it too?


I'm hoping that owners of Z77 here will install this and tell us.

I've seen few example but only 1 possibility, the others were not clear enough what they were showing or just said 'it works'.


----------



## fortunesolace

Guys, anyone of you tried this out yet.

http://translate.google.com.ph/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fchinese.vr-zone.com%2F27690%2Fnew-intel-rapid-storage-technology-exposed-07312012%2F
Quote:


> We have reported six months ago, Intel Rapid Storage Technology (iRST) will increase in Raid mode in the new version retains the Trim command and SSD life is closely related to the function. Fairly low-key release last week, Intel Intel Rapid Storage Technology 11.5.0.1207, proven This driver really can make a solid-state drives in RAID configurations are still able to use the TRIM command, interested readers may wish to go to the download . Note, however, usually iRST a major update with a new version of the Intel Management Engine firmware through the motherboard manufacturer released the BIOS update at the same time, prior to use may wish to make sure the motherboard has been able to complete enjoy new board iRST bring benefits.


----------



## ezhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHeeyyy*
> 
> I've heard some people report that TRIM in RAID 0 works with Intel RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414. Since this is a later version, does that mean this firmware comes with it too?


All it would really take would be a statement from Intel. They've let this uncertainty go on long enough now that I'm thinking they don't know themselves. If they had it working, and working properly, they'd be wanting to shout it from the hill tops. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## TheHeeyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezhik*
> 
> All it would really take would be a statement from Intel. They've let this uncertainty go on long enough now that I'm thinking they don't know themselves. If they had it working, and working properly, they'd be wanting to shout it from the hill tops. I'm not holding my breath.


Intel might be holding-off on an official announcement due to the limited hardware available now that can use it. Evidence of TRIM functionality in RAID 0 has only been found on Z77 motherboards using the latest Intel RAID ROM. As of now, only the Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe has a bios version with the right Intel RAID ROM, and even that seems a bit sketchy due to the lack of release notes for it. Perhaps Intel is waiting until they can get TRIM support in RAID 0 working on more chipsets and motherboards. After all, I doubt Intel would want people to fiddle around with their motherboard bios to get TRIM working in RAID 0 with a custom bios.


----------



## error-id10t

That translation is a bit painful but seeing as it mentioned ME firmware, what's the ME version on your boards now (in the BIOS)?

For my Z68-V Pro it's: ME version in BIOS: 8.0.2.1410 with IME driver version: 8.1.0.1191 8.1.0.1252 8.1.0.1263.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Guys, anyone of you tried this out yet.
> http://translate.google.com.ph/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fchinese.vr-zone.com%2F27690%2Fnew-intel-rapid-storage-technology-exposed-07312012%2F


Yes I have tried (with 11.5.0.1582 firmware). Unfortunately 1207 drivers are buggy, there is memory leak in IAStorDataMgrSvc


----------



## chip94

hey,
I recently updated to the latest BIOS, and now when I click shut down in Windows, the pc turns off but restarts again in a few seconds.

I'm kind off baffled at this problem, I reset the CMOS, Checked RAM, even disabled auto restart in windows.
What could it be? Any ideas?

And is it possible to downgrade the BIOS? if so, how?

THanks


----------



## Twau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> hey,
> I recently updated to the latest BIOS, and now when I click shut down in Windows, the pc turns off but restarts again in a few seconds.
> I'm kind off baffled at this problem, I reset the CMOS, Checked RAM, even disabled auto restart in windows.
> What could it be? Any ideas?
> And is it possible to downgrade the BIOS? if so, how?
> THanks


You can use the usb flashback feature to downgrade your bios.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lothar*
> 
> Yes I have tried (with 11.5.0.1582 firmware). Unfortunately 1207 drivers are buggy, there is memory leak in IAStorDataMgrSvc


Just took a look at my service and it is eating up 1.6GB of memory after about 12 hours of up time. WOWZERS!


----------



## bodean

Shame to see the OP leave, this was a forum/topic I checked daily...


----------



## sumonpathak

http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1249

hey guys can u add the preview to the main post?
any and all comments are welcomed


----------



## jopy

Hi,

anyone know how to benchmark wifi performance?
i have the z77 v pro, I'm not sure if I will still need my old wifi card,

the link for the old wifi card .
http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/PCEN15/#specifications

or possible to turn on both wifi go and pcie card at the same time?
sorry if this sounds silly cos im pretty noob when it comes to networking know-how.

thks all


----------



## Aparition

Yes you can run both onboard and external / discrete card.

I was running my Asus N-53 dongle and the onboard.
Dongle running at 300 Mbps
Internal running at 150 Mbps

The biggest difference though was the signal. Dongle got 1 extra bar over internal.
As far as latency in games and basic network talking I didn't notice any difference.
Router was 1 room away on first floor with system on second floor.

It works just fine, I just use mine as a backup.
I have not messed with the remote software, but I think you need to use the onboard for that. Not sure if you could get them both talking at the same time on the same network, I dunno how Win7 would manage it.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes you can run both onboard and external / discrete card.
> I was running my Asus N-53 dongle and the onboard.
> Dongle running at 300 Mbps
> Internal running at 150 Mbps
> The biggest difference though was the signal. Dongle got 1 extra bar over internal.
> As far as latency in games and basic network talking I didn't notice any difference.
> Router was 1 room away on first floor with system on second floor.
> It works just fine, I just use mine as a backup.
> I have not messed with the remote software, but I think you need to use the onboard for that. Not sure if you could get them both talking at the same time on the same network, I dunno how Win7 would manage it.


thanks for the tips









remote software is pretty fun, it cloned my window onto my phone and u can manipulate from there.
going to try if i can use the remote software with my old wifi card~


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Hey guys,
New Asus P8Z77-V LK mobo is taking 10-12 seconds to fire up my Video card(EVGA GTX 670 FTW) and wake up my monitor (HP 2311x). Then I get the Asus splash screen and am able to enter bios normally. I haven't touched any bios settings other than I turned on the auto overclock. I have even F5'd to reset everything.
For reference, my previous Mobo, Asus P8H61-M-PRO, would fireup the vid card adn wake the monitor within a second or two of pressing the power button.

I installed the latest bios from Asus "P8Z77-V LK BIOS 0404" (along with chipset, sata, audio, etc) which under the description says "Speeds up bios post"

Is this normal for this bios/mobo or am I missing a setting in the bios?

EDIT: After doing some searching, it seems like 10-15 second post time is normal for these boards. I was just spoiled with my other Asus board(it has less features) .


----------



## EaglePC

P8Z77-V DELUXE running excellent with bios 1015 and non beta asus drivers directly from asus, every bios after 1015 seems possessed.
Windows 8 has RTM if you know where to look you can get it I will post no links sorry.I see asus release some beta drivers for windows 8 they all suck ,frankly i think windows 8 sucks back to Windows 7 for me...


----------



## andy1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> P8Z77-V DELUXE running excellent with bios 1015 and non beta asus drivers directly from asus, every bios after 1015 seems possessed.


Maybe the new Beta Bios 1502 will solve your problem.

http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_DELUXE/#download


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy1954*
> 
> Maybe the new Beta Bios 1502 will solve your problem.
> http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_DELUXE/#download


1502 beta kinda worries me ,I heard it has intel raid rom 11.5 that might be good.thanks


----------



## garikfox

FYI: BIOS's version 1504 released today


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI: 1504 BIOS's are out


saw it on the webby, not sure should i flash it hehe


----------



## garikfox

Of course


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Of course


but the 14xx working so fine for me







what problem is the 15xx suppose to fix? lol


----------



## garikfox

If its working fine just keep the old one, But if you notice on the download page for P8Z77-V PRO the 1406 isnt listed anymore.


----------



## jopy

yea i noticed, thats why was wondering should i do it


----------



## Aparition

I've never updated a Mobo bios so often lol...

1504 might be worth it just for the new ROM.


----------



## garikfox

I saw a post for the P8Z77-V PRO BIOS over at ASUS VIP Forums and there saying it still has the old RAID ROM in it.

I havent checked it since I dont use RAID so I cant confirm this


----------



## EaglePC

Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/P8Z77-V-ASUS-1504.zip

P8Z77-V BIOS 1504
1. Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
2. Improve system stability.
3. Improve memory compatibility.
4.Intel RAID ROM v11.5.0.1582

now thats a bios after all ...


----------



## ti20n

Where did you see these notes? Afaik the V-Deluxe 1502 bios has the new RST ROM, but the V / V-Pro 1504 bios don't.


----------



## TheHeeyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/P8Z77-V-ASUS-1504.zip
> P8Z77-V BIOS 1504
> 1. Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> 2. Improve system stability.
> 3. Improve memory compatibility.
> 4.Intel RAID ROM v11.5.0.1582
> now thats a bios after all ...


That is not the bios for the P8Z77-V Deluxe. That is the bios for the P8Z77-V motherboard. Also, it does not contain Intel RAID ROM v11.5.0.1582, but instead v11.0.0.1339.


----------



## EaglePC

sorry here it is

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_DELUXE/P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1504.zip


----------



## ti20n

It would be kinda funny/lame for Deluxe users, if 1502 has the 11.5 Intel ROM and 1504 doesn't...

Anyway just installed 1504 on my P8Z77-V, and so far I see no obvious differences compared to 1406. At least no new problems.


----------



## TheHeeyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> It would be kinda funny/lame for Deluxe users, if 1502 has the 11.5 Intel ROM and 1504 doesn't...
> Anyway just installed 1504 on my P8Z77-V, and so far I see no obvious differences compared to 1406. At least no new problems.


Just checked, and unfortunately bios 1504 for P8Z77-V Deluxe does use Intel RAID ROM v11.0.0.1339.


----------



## Aparition

So just minor tweaks and Windows 8 compatibility updates then








Give us the new ROM !


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So just minor tweaks and Windows 8 compatibility updates then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us the new ROM !


dun mind answering me, what does the new rom actually do or will do to our mb?
ty


----------



## NomadSoul

I'm wondering, regarding the "CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode" in bios ( p8z77-v deluxe), for setting the ram fequency to 1600mhz, is one of the options generally considered preferable? There's 100:100, 100:133, and good old auto. Currently running auto, but I noticed both 100:100 and 100:133 allowed the option of 1600mhz. Would one option or the other be more stable? Both the same?

I'm running a 3770k and 16 gigs of ram (4 sticks).


----------



## garikfox

AUTO is the most stable setting in my opinion


----------



## londonfire93

*HELP*

ok so i have had my p8z77 premium for about two months now. i have been having problems ever since. my computer will have random drops in performance while on the desktop the mouse would move across the screen slowly, when the computer sits idle for a bit it becomes unresponsive and i have to manually restart it and the display driver crashes all the time. when the computer is under load it runs flawlessly. so far i have replace the memory power supply and motherboard still have the same problems. on the new motherboard the rear and front panel audio don't work just outputs static. i called asus about that problem but since i have already had one replacement board i would have to pay for the repairs. mt solution to this is using a usb sound card. But for the other issues i am at a loss for what the problem can be and how to fix it. i made a registry adjustment to extend the amount of time for the graphics driver has to respond and i have it set to never turn off display and to use a screen saver. this seems to have fixed the graphics problem but i still have random performance issues.

Specs
win 7 ultimate x64
core i7 3770k stock config
p8z77-v premium
32gb corsair vengeance memory at 10-10-10-27
2x 120gb ssd in raid 0
2.5 tb hhd raid 0
h100 cpu cooler
1000w cooler master silent pro
2x gtx590 sli


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomadSoul*
> 
> There's 100:100, 100:133, and good old auto.


Non-Auto is only relevant when you mess with BCLK, which few people do anymore.


----------



## NomadSoul

Good to know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> dun mind answering me, what does the new rom actually do or will do to our mb?
> ty


It is mentioned that 11.5 has TRIM support for RAID SSD's, among some other performance tweaks as well.


----------



## EaglePC

can i use the 11.5 drivers or do i need the 11.5 rom too?


----------



## TheHeeyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> can i use the 11.5 drivers or do i need the 11.5 rom too?


You can use the 11.5 drivers without the 11.5 ROM. However, if you have a RAID 0 SSD set-up, you will not be able to get TRIM working without the 11.5 ROM (although TRIM functionality is still not 100% confirmed).


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHeeyyy*
> 
> You can use the 11.5 drivers without the 11.5 ROM. However, if you have a RAID 0 SSD set-up, you will not be able to get TRIM working without the 11.5 ROM (although TRIM functionality is still not 100% confirmed).


thanks i quess its asus for ya.they make up to date hardware , they reverse firmware and software 1 year back .


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *londonfire93*
> 
> *HELP*
> ok so i have had my p8z77 premium for about two months now. i have been having problems ever since. my computer will have random drops in performance while on the desktop the mouse would move across the screen slowly, when the computer sits idle for a bit it becomes unresponsive and i have to manually restart it and the display driver crashes all the time. when the computer is under load it runs flawlessly. so far i have replace the memory power supply and motherboard still have the same problems. on the new motherboard the rear and front panel audio don't work just outputs static. i called asus about that problem but since i have already had one replacement board i would have to pay for the repairs. mt solution to this is using a usb sound card. But for the other issues i am at a loss for what the problem can be and how to fix it. i made a registry adjustment to extend the amount of time for the graphics driver has to respond and i have it set to never turn off display and to use a screen saver. this seems to have fixed the graphics problem but i still have random performance issues.
> 
> Specs
> win 7 ultimate x64
> core i7 3770k stock config
> p8z77-v premium
> 32gb corsair vengeance memory at 10-10-10-27
> 2x 120gb ssd in raid 0
> 2.5 tb hhd raid 0
> h100 cpu cooler
> 1000w cooler master silent pro
> 2x gtx590 sli


Couple thoughts

1) How full is your RAID 0 SSD array? Could be performance degradation on writes due to no TRIM/poor GC if it's near full.
2) Tried reinstalling Windows a bunch?
3) Set Windows to max performance in power options?
4) Try running just one video card and one stick of RAM?
5) Tried torture testing each video card on it's own (at stock) to ensure you don't have a bad card?


----------



## londonfire93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Couple thoughts
> 1) How full is your RAID 0 SSD array? Could be performance degradation on writes due to no TRIM/poor GC if it's near full.
> 2) Tried reinstalling Windows a bunch?
> 3) Set Windows to max performance in power options?
> 4) Try running just one video card and one stick of RAM?
> 5) Tried torture testing each video card on it's own (at stock) to ensure you don't have a bad card?


Thank you for the reply.
the raid array is 240gb with 150gb free
I have re installed windows several times
windows is set to max performance and to never shut off display and use a screen saver if i dont have it set to that the display turns off and wont come back on
i have tried just using one card and i still have the problem with both cards. this weekend im going to try it with a single 480
when i play max payne 3 with everything maxed out at 2560x1440 i have absolutely no problems. i also have no problems while stress testing. i only seem to have issues when im using minimal performance/power


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just last night my p8z77-v motherboard died. Don't know what caused the board to die.

Brought it to Ncix and they confirmed the board was dead. Now I'm having to do a RMA for the motherboard

While I was at Ncix I bought a new p8z77-v pro and bought the 1 year warranty at the store.


----------



## Aparition

Those things happen sadly... Makes me glad I live near a Microcenter, no RMA just walk in and replace it







(At least for a little while).
That is the second P8Z77-v board I have heard had issues.

The other one was mine, the Onboard Sound did not detect input jacks. Not too bad failure rate honestly, I've seen 20+ of these model boards. Mine has been running strong 24/7 for the last 3 months.


----------



## Lenster

I cannot get a USB mouse and USB keyboard to work on a WinPE boot when connected to the top two USB 3.0 ports on the back panel. Works fine when connected to the USB 2.0 ports just below.

I have tried creating a WINPE boot disk with the intel x32 USB 3.0 drivers included, but no joy. I have also played around with the BIOS USB settings but again nothing.

Len


----------



## Rumilsurion

So after I get my new motherboard installed. I was having issues where it was starting and than shutting off right away.

So I took my whole computer into NCIX and told them that I just bought a new motherboard from them and that it was causing me issues.

Turns out my xfx 850watt pro power supply was faulty. So I bought a Corsair AX850.

Now finally my computer is up and running and it only cost me 450 dollars to fix it........


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Hey guys,

I upgraded from a 2500k to a 3770k last night. I have this ram x2:

http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=BLT2KIT4G3D1608DT1TX0

Package: Ballistix 240-pin DIMM
Feature: DDR3 PC3-12800
Specs: DDR3 PC3-12800 • 8-8-8-24 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR3-1600 • 1.5V • 512Meg x 64 •

Now i know that with SB and Z77 board , the ram is limited to the 1333mhz speed and 9-9-9-24. One of the reasons I went ahead and upgraded to the 3rd gen.

When I installed the IB i7, the RAM still showed as the slower speed and timing in BIOS.

Should it have corrected itself? Or do I need to to set the speed/timings manually?

Would a MemOK! reset fix it?

Anyone ever have the same issue?


----------



## Teiji

It's normal. Set the XMP profile if it has. Otherwise, you would have to manually change the timings.


----------



## Phillychuck

Speaking of XMP, this is my first Intel board/memory that supports the feature. When I enabled it on the P8Z77-V LX it not only set the memory profile, it also disabled my turbo mode and the CPU runs at 3.8k on all cores full time. Any other things XMP does?


----------



## Teiji

That's weird. XMP is suppose to change only the RAM settings. When I set XMP profile for my RAM on an Asus P8Z77-V motherboard, it doesn't affect any CPU settings; it only changes the timings (ie. 9-9-9-24-2N).


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> That's weird. XMP is suppose to change only the RAM settings. When I set XMP profile for my RAM on an Asus P8Z77-V motherboard, it doesn't affect any CPU settings; it only changes the timings (ie. 9-9-9-24-2N).


I think its odd as well, I'm going to do a complete battery drain and see if it works differently.

I don't really notice much temp increase idling at 3800, but I don't really feel any performance boost not using the turbo feature.


----------



## Phillychuck

CMOS clear causing a new issue, now F8 is not bringing me into the BIOS. The initial time after clearing CMOS, error and hit F1 message brought me in fine.

I see the difference, I'm selecting X.M.P from the Ai Tweaker, which says in the help bar that it adjusts BCLK, memory and CPU settings.

Is there a place to just select the XMP profile for timings?


----------



## Teiji

If you want to just change the timing only, the go into AI Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> If you want to just change the timing only, the go into AI Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.


Is there a auto X.M.P. profile setting there? Because I know I can manually set it, I was trying to find an "auto" setting for the XMP data in the SPD.

I know sounds trivial, but was trying to utilize an advertised feature.


----------



## Teiji

You have 3 choices:

1. Set XMP profile in AI Tweaker (even though it says it'll optimized CPU ratio and BCLK freq, it won't change anything CPU-related bc you can still change them manually--look in your screenshot).
2. Manually change the timing in AI Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.
3. Leave all timing at default setting (not recommended).

I suggest option 1.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> You have 3 choices:
> 1. Set XMP profile in AI Tweaker (even though it says it'll optimized CPU ratio and BCLK freq, it won't change anything CPU-related bc you can still change them manually--look in your screenshot).
> 2. Manually change the timing in AI Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.
> 3. Leave all timing at default setting (not recommended).
> I suggest option 1.


Going with option 1 putting the turbo ratio back to Auto.

I have a bigger issue now, I upgraded my BIOS to a version 1106 and it appears ASUS pulled it from their website. It had notes like Increase system stability, and Windows 8 support.. So I tried to revert to the the latest version on their site, windows refused to boot with it, it crashes and comes to the Windows Recovery/Startup Normal. So now I'm back to 1106 and my system is doing odd things.

This might be the first time I'm going to get hosed by a bad BIOS. I've cleared the BIOS both times, but am wondering why the clock doesn't get reset.. shouldn't the clear jumper whack it all out?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Maybe I missed something along the way but I went into my ASUS page to see if anything new (updates) was available.

I recently had updated my BIOS to version 1106 on my P8Z77-V LX motherboard. When I go back in this morning, I see that this BIOS has been removed from my motherboards download page. So far I have seen no problem but I am wondering, should I roll back to the 0806 BIOS then???


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> Maybe I missed something along the way but I went into my ASUS page to see if anything new (updates) was available.
> I recently had updated my BIOS to version 1106 on my P8Z77-V LX motherboard. When I go back in this morning, I see that this BIOS has been removed from my motherboards download page. So far I have seen no problem but I am wondering, should I roll back to the 0806 BIOS then???


No, it was there and removed. I found a thread on their forum that they were possibly having issues with their distribution but it hasn't re-appeared as of yet.

You can't officially roll back the BIOS, if you try using their tools it will just tell the file is outdated. This seems to be another UEFI feature. There is another "dev" version of the flashing utility you can use, but I'm hesitant.

1106 seems to be working fine for me, I was caught off guard by the new quick boot feature, I can only get into the BIOS after a cold boot, and that seems to be by design, and really is fine once you understand. I also prefer the new boot graphic.


----------



## grunion

Any links to W8 driver?
Specifically Intel USB 216..
USB XHCI?


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Any links to W8 driver?
> Specifically Intel USB 216..
> USB XHCI?


For what board? ASUS has started adding Windows 8 drivers to their site for at least the Z77 boards.

The guy who started/maintained his thread has stopped updating the thread.


----------



## Kahbrohn

@ Phillychuck:

Well then... 1106 it is then. Seems to be working fine for me as well.

Thanks...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Hopefully I'm in the right place. Just built a new system (Asus P8Z77-V deluxe MB, I7-2600k 3.4 cpu, 16gb Corsair Vengeance ram (4 x4gb), crucial 64gb ssd, wd 500gb hdd, Nvidia gtx 660i gpu). Everything is up and running, i insalled the OS on my ssd and i can see the hdd is recognized in bios as a sata device, but windows doesn't see it, only my ssd. Hopefully i'm missing something silly, any and all help is greatly appreciated, if i'm in the wrong forum just let me know!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotelmrrsn*
> 
> Hopefully I'm in the right place. Just built a new system (Asus P8Z77-V deluxe MB, I7-2600k 3.4 cpu, 16gb Corsair Vengeance ram (4 x4gb), crucial 64gb ssd, wd 500gb hdd, Nvidia gtx 660i gpu). Everything is up and running, i insalled the OS on my ssd and i can see the hdd is recognized in bios as a sata device, but windows doesn't see it, only my ssd. Hopefully i'm missing something silly, any and all help is greatly appreciated, if i'm in the wrong forum just let me know!
> Thanks,
> Mike


Does it appear in computer management -> disk management?


----------



## Gil80

Hi ppl,

I have fans connected to the CPU Optional fan connector... it seems that FanXpert2 will not detect or ignore it and as a result, will not provide profile control over that fan.

Do you happen to know how to over come this issue without changing the fan connector?

Thanks

Gil.


----------



## error-id10t

Is the asmedia sata controller IDE or AHCI on the Z77-V? I can only see an option to enable / disable it in BIOS and it's showing up as IDE. I also found it odd that the asmedia USB had old firmware on this Z77-V board when my older Z68-V Pro had it up to date.

About FanXpert2 above.. I've removed it, it worked fine on my Z68 board but it's not behaving as expected with my current board, so I've just set everything to Silent in BIOS seeing as the water cooling doesn't need more.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> About FanXpert2 above.. I've removed it, it worked fine on my Z68 board but it's not behaving as expected with my current board, so I've just set everything to Silent in BIOS seeing as the water cooling doesn't need more.


What kind of water cooling do you have?


----------



## error-id10t

Just what's in the sig.. Raystom, RX360 and full block on the 580.

BTW: I noticed someone else 'complained' about the Asmedia SATA before too, it lacks normal options.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is the asmedia sata controller IDE or AHCI on the Z77-V? I can only see an option to enable / disable it in BIOS and it's showing up as IDE. I also found it odd that the asmedia USB had old firmware on this Z77-V board when my older Z68-V Pro had it up to date.
> About FanXpert2 above.. I've removed it, it worked fine on my Z68 board but it's not behaving as expected with my current board, so I've just set everything to Silent in BIOS seeing as the water cooling doesn't need more.


I think the Asmedia SATA is IDE, which is probably why it doesn't have certain features in the BIOS and is slower than the Intel by quite a bit.

My question:::::

The IAstor Memory leak, is there a fix out yet?
For the Intel Rapid Storage controller/software.

My usage for a system up for about 3 weeks is 1,728,000K.








Not seen any actual performance degradation though.

Version 11.5.0.1207
RAID ROM is 11.0.0.1339


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi ppl,
> I have fans connected to the CPU Optional fan connector... it seems that FanXpert2 will not detect or ignore it and as a result, will not provide profile control over that fan.
> Do you happen to know how to over come this issue without changing the fan connector?
> Thanks
> Gil.


CPU_OPT is controlled by CPU, both headers will use the settings from CPU, not sure what happens if you don't have a fan on CPU, but then again why would you use OPT and not CPU.

What's Fan Xpert 2 not doing properly? Seems to work fine for me but I'm curious.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think the Asmedia SATA is IDE, which is probably why it doesn't have certain features in the BIOS and is slower than the Intel by quite a bit.
> My question:::::
> The IAstor Memory leak, is there a fix out yet?
> For the Intel Rapid Storage controller/software.
> My usage for a system up for about 3 weeks is 1,728,000K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen any actual performance degradation though.
> Version 11.5.0.1207
> RAID ROM is 11.0.0.1339


Yeah it's really annoying how Asus doesn't have more features/settings visible for the ASMedia SATA controllers on the Z77 line. I was the one complaining I couldn't tweak hot swap settings with it.

I believe Intel pulled the 11.5 RST from their site, but no new one has been released yet.


----------



## Exostenza

Since 1406 was pulled altogether should it be safe to say that any of us on that BIOS (even if things are seemingly ok) should upgrade to 1504 to be safe?


----------



## error-id10t

For those interested.. finally found a thread where people were talking about the Asmedia ROM 'missing' in the BIOS. They noted it was still there with the 1205 BIOS but since then.. nothing.

So what Asus remove, we can put back in using MMTOOL using the insert option. I did that for the latest BIOS using the 0.951.bin file and it now shows the ROM during boot correctly and everything works.

Now that said, why Asus removed it is a question mark obviously but for now I don't see problems at my end.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just got my Asus p8z77-v motherboard back from RMA.

Only took 10 days from the time I sent it in to the time they sent it back. Very happy with the customer support. They sent me back a brand new motherboard.

Now I just need to sell this motherboard since I already bought a p8z77-v Pro.


----------



## Exostenza

I just updated to 1504 and everything seems a little bit more snappy on my pc and it starts up much faster.

Definitely recommend upgrading from 1406.


----------



## error-id10t

Is UEFI really slow for everyone, what I mean is scrolling down the options if you hold the down key etc? The Z68 used to just scroll down through the options really fast and I did have it once for this board, but other than that single time - it's actually faster to tap the key to go down/up through the options rather than holding it down (hope that makes sense)?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is UEFI really slow for everyone, what I mean is scrolling down the options if you hold the down key etc? The Z68 used to just scroll down through the options really fast and I did have it once for this board, but other than that single time - it's actually faster to tap the key to go down/up through the options rather than holding it down (hope that makes sense)?


Ya dunno if it is EUFI or the Bios version. Scrolling with the mouse is slower than with the arrow keys. I had a slow down issue with the first release BIOS for my z77-v but I've moved onto the later releases and not had any issue navigating the EUFI since. The shortcut keys are very handy.


----------



## lothar

Anyone tried new P8Z77-V BIOS 1606? What version is included Intel OROM?


----------



## error-id10t

Not yet but it's v.11.0.0.1339

hmmm, so I'm trying to update it and unless something has gone wrong it's weird. It's now got a screen saying "bios updating" and not to turn it off etc etc - it stayed at 0% for a good 5mins until it ticked over to 1%. If it's this slow mine will update overnight!

Still at only 7% after all this time..


----------



## Aparition

Oh man that sucks! Not like you can force restart it. Are you running it from a USB drive in USB 2 or USB 3 port?


----------



## error-id10t

So I woke up this morning to see it was at 14%! I left it at 20% last night, so obviously it was just cycling through doing nothing useful. I turned off the computer and booted up - CPU had a red light and wouldn't budge.

I used the jumper to clear cmos and booted up and this time the same screen came up but the % went through as fast as you'd expect (less than 1min).

It's now updated but I have no idea what it did, it 'seems' similar to the ME firmware update back with the Z68 boards (going from ME7 to ME8), except of course we already have ME8.


----------



## Ice009

Is this the thread for the Asus Z77 MBs? I can't seem to find an official owners thread. Is there one?


----------



## Alphaflight

Hey guys,
after an UEFI update i lost my IGPU settings (see picture below) also, i cant get my RAM to work with 1600MHZ it runs only with 1333MHZ, everything above gives a boot error!

With stock Bios everything was fine... (ATM i got the newest version 1606)

I tried:


Flashing with Asus EZ Flash Utility
BIOS Flashback
Flashing in Bupdater
Flashing in AI Suite 2
CMOS Reset

Nothing helped, any ideas?
Got a 2500k with the P8Z77-V


----------



## Teiji

Your BIOS rom is probably corrupted. You will need to reflash it using AMI Flash. See this post for instruction:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/100_50#post_18072053

I've read from several users in various forum that have the same problem as yours and they've fixed it using this method. Good luck!


----------



## Alphaflight

w00t thx, now everything works fine again


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is this the thread for the Asus Z77 MBs? I can't seem to find an official owners thread. Is there one?


Pretty much. Unfortunately the OP is no longer updating the first (and very useful post) because of some conflict with an OC.net moderator







. There are newer versions of the BIOS, Intel PHY network adapter drivers, USB3 and others available now.


----------



## error-id10t

These are the ones I use and AFAIK have been updated since OP.

Intel Inf 9.3.0.1021

Intel ME driver 8.1.0.1281

Asmedia USB3 driver 1.16.1.0

Asmedia SATA driver 1.3.8.0

Ethernet driver 17.3

Intel RST .. pick your version (11.2 is probably safest)

There's newer iGPU driver and Virtu MVP also but I don't use those.

Both of my Asmedia Controllers (USB and SATA) had old firmware which can be updated and there is a newer Intel vBIOS ROM which you can mod into the BIOS.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> These are the ones I use and AFAIK have been updated since OP.
> Intel Inf 9.3.0.1021
> Intel ME driver 8.1.0.1281
> Asmedia USB3 driver 1.16.1.0
> Asmedia SATA driver 1.3.8.0
> Ethernet driver 17.3
> Intel RST .. pick your version (11.2 is probably safest)
> There's newer iGPU driver and Virtu MVP also but I don't use those.
> Both of my Asmedia Controllers (USB and SATA) had old firmware which can be updated and there is a newer Intel vBIOS ROM which you can mod into the BIOS.


Do you have a link to a guide on how to check the firmware version of the ASMedia SATA controller? And how to update it (I assume requires modded BIOS).

Also where are you seeing ASMedia 1.3.8.0 for Z77 boards? I can only see 1.3.4.0 on Asus' and Softpedia.com.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Do you have a link to a guide on how to check the firmware version of the ASMedia SATA controller? And how to update it (I assume requires modded BIOS).
> Also where are you seeing ASMedia 1.3.8.0 for Z77 boards? I can only see 1.3.4.0 on Asus' and Softpedia.com.


For the Asmedia SATA driver, Station-Drivers.

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm

The USB firmware update is slightly painful, download the "Version 12220E Pour Windows Xp/Vista/7 32/64bits" and unpack it somewhere. Then run in pure-dos to launch it. It will show you your current version before asking if you want to update.

The SATA firmware update is odd and I can't really recommend doing this. Our BIOS used to have it as a ROM but back around 3 versions ago it was removed for some reason. You can manually add it back into the BIOS using MMTOOL using the BIN file from "Version N0951 (Ide/Ahci)".


----------



## de Cossatot

Hey guys, just got a p8Z77-V in for a friend and I loaded all the parts onto my test bench but when I tried to start it up it failed to post. I noticed the red LED was on near the DIMM slots so I started to test the RAM one by one and it seems that the Samsung sticks that I ordered are bad. I put in two old sticks of Mushkin and the board posted.

On a side note, does anyone else have a huge problem getting RAM out of the slot? This is the first board that I have used that only has the little RAM release tabs on one side. They are always a struggle to get out. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## error-id10t

Sounds a bit like my experience when I got this board. When I booted up the new RAM appeared dead because the DIMM light was red. I replaced them with my old RAM and all was good.

I then tested the new RAM one place at a time until it picked it up and I knew something else was wrong. I ended up having to 'wiggle' the RAM slightly for it to pick it up. Haven't had a problem since.

About getting the RAM out or in... it's pretty normal IMO, no extra force needed.


----------



## Aparition

No issues with the RAM for me. Initial setup did require me to first push the RAM Auto button on the motherboard. I think what happened was the BIOS did not detect the correct settings, so pushing that button forces the motherboard to find a working config for the RAM. No wiggling necessary.

Make sure to use the 2nd and 4th slots when using only two sticks.
The Ram slots are slightly tighter than my old DDR2 slots on my old Mobo, figured it was just DDR3.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For the Asmedia SATA driver, Station-Drivers.
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm
> The USB firmware update is slightly painful, download the "Version 12220E Pour Windows Xp/Vista/7 32/64bits" and unpack it somewhere. Then run in pure-dos to launch it. It will show you your current version before asking if you want to update.
> The SATA firmware update is odd and I can't really recommend doing this. Our BIOS used to have it as a ROM but back around 3 versions ago it was removed for some reason. You can manually add it back into the BIOS using MMTOOL using the BIN file from "Version N0951 (Ide/Ahci)".


Thanks. I've heard about modding the BIOS to include the ASMedia OPROM, but frankly the idea of modding a UEFI/BIOS file to include extra data is something that scares me a bit and I am not willing to do.

It's weird Asus removed it. I was hoping with a newer ASMedia OPROM/Windows driver I might be able to get hotplug functionality to work reliably on the ASMedia SATA ports which I use for my eSATA back-up unit. I have to reboot whenever I want to power the unit on for a back-up right now, which is every 2 weeks, not a huge deal but annoying that it doesn't work the way it is supposed to.


----------



## DeathSausage

Trying to get G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (F3-1866C10Q-32GAB) to work with my Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe board (BIOS 1504). Can only get it to be stable at 1800 Mhz and not a hertz more. If I try to use XMP profile 1 or 2 the computer won't post. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hi... I have the P8Z77-V LX and my Samsung RAM's worked just fine. Was love at first sight betweem them. On my past ASUS motherboards (990FX) when ever I had a problem with RAM, I always went for the MemOK! button and always resolved any incompatibility issues between the mobo and the RAM.

Just wanted to throw that out there because I have seen several people post that they have RAM issues on their Z77's but I rarely (if ever) see anyone mention they tried the MemOK! button.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathSausage*
> 
> Trying to get G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (F3-1866C10Q-32GAB) to work with my Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe board (BIOS 1504). Can only get it to be stable at 1800 Mhz and not a hertz more. If I try to use XMP profile 1 or 2 the computer won't post. Any suggestions what to do?


Set higher memory voltage. Up to 1.65V


----------



## lothar

New Intel RAID driver 11.5.4.1001
Fixed memory leak.
Works with P8Z77-V BIOS 1606, OROM 11.5.0.1582

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4040&p=15660#p15660


----------



## ti20n

Does bios 1606 natively come with the 11.5.0.1582 OROM, or did you mod it?


----------



## Maengun

I recently bought the LX model without researching it thoroughly and have come to realize that this motherboard cannot SLI. I wouldn't mind the option to be available for me in the future if I choose to SLI, but isn't absolutely required. I plan to buy an eVGA GTX 680 Superclocked Signature in a few months to replace my GTS 450. It also only has 4 fan connectors on the board when my case I was looking to buy has 5 fans.

I was reading on another forum about how the LX also doesn't have heat spreaders for the VRM around the socket, is this going to be an issue while keeping a constant 4.5ghz overclock? Would it be worth it to exchange the LX for an LK, LE, LE Plus, or a standard V to satisfy what I am looking for?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Does bios 1606 natively come with the 11.5.0.1582 OROM, or did you mod it?


Comes with v.11.0.0.1339 so you need to mod it if you want to.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Does bios 1606 natively come with the 11.5.0.1582 OROM, or did you mod it?


I have modded it. Extracted new OROM with MMTool from original P8Z77-V-DELUXE 1502 and replaced in P8Z77-V 1606.
Flashing of modified .CAP must be done by USB Flashback

P8Z77-V-DELUXE has Option ROM it in Volume 02 at Index 5D
P8Z77-V in Volume 02 at index 5E

Replaced ROM for Device ID 8086,282a


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maengun*
> 
> I recently bought the LX model without researching it thoroughly and have come to realize that this motherboard cannot SLI. I wouldn't mind the option to be available for me in the future if I choose to SLI, but isn't absolutely required. I plan to buy an eVGA GTX 680 Superclocked Signature in a few months to replace my GTS 450. It also only has 4 fan connectors on the board when my case I was looking to buy has 5 fans.
> I was reading on another forum about how the LX also doesn't have heat spreaders for the VRM around the socket, is this going to be an issue while keeping a constant 4.5ghz overclock? Would it be worth it to exchange the LX for an LK, LE, LE Plus, or a standard V to satisfy what I am looking for?


I think you may of wanted the LK model (the cheaper option with good functionality)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131837
On sale at Newegg.

I love my P8Z77-V and recommend it.

I think the LX model can do a 4.5 overclock ok, while there are no heatsinks on the VRM's they are good quality, although I don't know if the ones on the LX are the same as the -V (speaking as a V owner). I imagine the LX bios is more limited though so it might be harder to get that 4.5 clock.


----------



## madness777

I have an ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE with a 2600k... Overclocked it to 5.5 and ran cinebench =]

Result...
It's an incredible board! I have 2 Vertex3s in RAID0 with TRIM support (modded bios) and they're flying! It's giving me no problems at all... Using it for over a month now...
Recommend!


----------



## Qooo

I downloaded the Asmedia USB 3 Version 1.16.1.0 driver from Station-Drivers and found out that it contains the older v1.14.3.0 drivers for Windows 7/XP/Vista!


----------



## error-id10t

That's weird...



http://imgur.com/5jysF


----------



## Qooo

The windows 7 folder contains the older version, but the windows 8 folder contains the v1.16.1.0. I have manually updated it to the ones found inside the windows 8 folder successfully based on the reply from Station Drivers.


----------



## Twau

I have a problem with copy big files(about 1GB+) to USB flash drives, the USB flashdrive is formatted NTFS. When I begin to copy the file it says the speed is like 130MB/s(clearly wrong and unrealistic), then it hangs, then it takes very long time before it updates its progress, kinda one update per 5 minutes. During the copy I also have problem launching certain applications like Google Chrome, the computer is still fast and responsive but some application cant launch properly. Tried different USB-ports/USB-drives and the problem is same, its usb 2.0 devices, dont have any 3.0 I can try with. I dont have this problem with my usb 2.0 hardrive, the problem is only with flash devices.

Anyone heard anything like this before? Got any tip to solve it?

Windows 7
Asus P8Z77-V PRO 1504 BIOS
Intel Rapid Storage driver 11.2.0.1006 (tried older same problem)
Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.5.235
ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.1.0


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twau*
> 
> I have a problem with copy big files(about 1GB+) to USB flash drives, the USB flashdrive is formatted NTFS. When I begin to copy the file it says the speed is like 130MB/s(clearly wrong and unrealistic), then it hangs, then it takes very long time before it updates its progress, kinda one update per 5 minutes. During the copy I also have problem launching certain applications like Google Chrome, the computer is still fast and responsive but some application cant launch properly. Tried different USB-ports/USB-drives and the problem is same, its usb 2.0 devices, dont have any 3.0 I can try with. I dont have this problem with my usb 2.0 hardrive, the problem is only with flash devices.
> Anyone heard anything like this before? Got any tip to solve it?
> Windows 7
> Asus P8Z77-V PRO 1504 BIOS
> Intel Rapid Storage driver 11.2.0.1006 (tried older same problem)
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.5.235
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.1.0


The NAND in USB flash drives does not perform well formatted as NTFS. Use FAT32 or exFAT.


----------



## Buck47

Anyone with the P8Z77-V Pro and a NZXT Havik 140? Does the cooler cover the DIMM closest to the CPU?


----------



## EaglePC

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) driver version 11.6.0.1030

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2101&DwnldID=21852&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss


----------



## madness777

^Nice thx


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) driver version 11.6.0.1030
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2101&DwnldID=21852&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss


Nice. I assume the memory leak is patched this time.


----------



## sherlock

I ordered a Z77 V over a V-pro because it is cheaper and I have no use for the extra Sata or USBs, will be pushing a 4.6-.7 Ghz OC at maximum on my i5-3570K with a Phantek PH-TC14PE, have 3 case fan I want to hook up to the board, will I regret not paying the extra $$?(179 vs 207)


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I ordered a Z77 V over a V-pro because it is cheaper and I have no use for the extra Sata or USBs, will be pushing a 4.6-.7 Ghz OC at maximum on my i5-3570K with a Phantek PH-TC14PE, have 3 case fan I want to hook up to the board, will I regret not paying the extra $$?(179 vs 207)


You will be fine with the V. Looking at the chart now, not sure what the Pro really brings other than more USB3 and a slightly beefier VRM design. They have the same number of SATA ports (same 3rd party controller I think too) and both have Fan Xpert 2. I grabbed the pro since it was only $15 more here at the time at NCIX. The extra budget would be more useful on GPU/SSD etc.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> You will be fine with the V. Looking at the chart now, not sure what the Pro really brings other than more USB3 and a slightly beefier VRM design. They have the same number of SATA ports (same 3rd party controller I think too) and both have Fan Xpert 2. I grabbed the pro since it was only $15 more here at the time at NCIX. The extra budget would be more useful on GPU/SSD etc.


Yeah, I looked through diagrams for both and the only thing I miss is I assume Pro's extra fan connector at the bottom of the board. V's 3 Chasis connector are all mid board at the second screw line(1 is to the far left for rear fan, 2& 3 are far right and next to each other) so plug in my side panel fan to it might be trouble some, but I have extenders for and in the worst case I will connecct front fans to the board and use my case's fan controller for the side panel fan.


----------



## Derek1387

So... I am stumped.

Went down to MC last night, bought a brand new setup, with an i5 3570Km Maximus Gene Z77 board, Samsung memory, PC power and cooling PSU, and GTX 670. I am getting Boot Error 76, PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific). I cant get it to boot. No video signal as well. The DRAM LED is lit up next to the 24pin as well.

I have tried flashing the two latest bios's through the ROG port, reseating the RAM, the CPU, removing the GPU, moving the RAM to the farthest slot, everything.

After reading the manual, seeing the Sammy memory isnt on the list of approved memory, but used t on a maximus board before....

What would the next step be before I drive back to MC to replace parts? MC is 90 minutes away, so I want to try everything first...

Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

RAM LED won't let you get anywhere.. need to fix that problem first. If it really is the RAM then not much you can do, try and wiggle them little bit (not hard or anything). I know when I got my board my RAM refused to be found so I got the RAM LED and got nowhere. I put old RAM back and it started working - afterwards I 'wiggled' the new RAM and it started working after awhile and has been ok since.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> RAM LED won't let you get anywhere.. need to fix that problem first. If it really is the RAM then not much you can do, try and wiggle them little bit (not hard or anything). I know when I got my board my RAM refused to be found so I got the RAM LED and got nowhere. I put old RAM back and it started working - afterwards I 'wiggled' the new RAM and it started working after awhile and has been ok since.


Tried some RAM that is on the QVL, still no go. Immediately goes to 76.

Wondering if the Ram slots are bad. I am so frustrated.


----------



## alexGB

I've had this problem....turns out i had bent a couple of pins on the mobo under the cpu....i carefully straighten them and it fixed the problems.......maybe check them mate......


----------



## Derek1387

So, turns out I failed. I took everything out of the case, and it boots perfectly fine. I haven't built a rig in over 6 months, so I completely forgot all about that simple troubleshooting step.

Problem is, anytime I put ANYTHING back in the case, no Bueno. So, I am wondering if something is up with the case.....


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So, turns out I failed. I took everything out of the case, and it boots perfectly fine. I haven't built a rig in over 6 months, so I completely forgot all about that simple troubleshooting step.
> Problem is, anytime I put ANYTHING back in the case, no Bueno. So, I am wondering if something is up with the case.....


That's good though. At least you figured it was working after all.

When you put it back in the case, connect only your disk drive and video card. Don't connect any of the case headers to your board. Use the onboard power/reset buttons instead. If this boots fine, then connect them and see if that works.

Edit: Also verify that you're using enough motherboard standoffs.


----------



## Derek1387

And... after hours of testing... figured out I was plugging a fan into a header...that was not for a fan.

Ugh... so nice to be back to building rigs and troubleshooting again.


----------



## Aparition

Glad you got sorted, keep in mind you can use MemOK button on the mobo if memory doesn't play nice first boot. It gets it stable then you can get everything setup correctly, and sometimes it does a decent overclock!


----------



## sherlock

I am getting my P8Z77-V tomorrow, do I need to USB BIOS Flash to 1606 before POST?

Already downloaded all the drivers except RST.

My SSD came from an old system running on an ASRock Z77 motherboard, do I need to reformat it for it to work with the ASUS mobo?


----------



## error-id10t

Nope, it'll either come with it and if it doesn't then just flash to it afterwards.

Regarding the SSD, might be a good time to do a secure erase but no I don't think you need to. I moved from Z68 to Z77 without doing anything, of course you may retain some of the old drivers etc there that are now not needed anymore - most you can remove manually no problems.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nope, it'll either come with it and if it doesn't then just flash to it afterwards.
> Regarding the SSD, might be a good time to do a secure erase but no I don't think you need to. I moved from Z68 to Z77 without doing anything, of course you may retain some of the old drivers etc there that are now not needed anymore - most you can remove manually no problems.


I will check the Bios that came with it, chances are it have 1504 or an earlier version. I removed most of the drivers I originally installed so that they won't cause hiccups in the initial boot(stuff like Asmedia Sata, USB, internet, iGPU driver etc, only thing I kept is the GPU driver).


----------



## grambo

Anyone notice the new version of Ai Suite for the P8Z77-V Pro? Version 2.00.01 with:

ASUS AI Suite II V2.00.01 Install Program for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Ai Charger+ V2.00.00 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Update V1.04.07 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS DIGI+ Power Control V1.00.37 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS EPU V1.03.22 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS FAN Xpert 2 V1.00.18 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS GPU Boost V1.01.05 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS My Logo V1.03.06 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Network iControl V1.03.09 for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Probe II V1.00.51 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS System Information V1.02.15 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS TurboV EVO V1.01.43 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.02.13 for Windows XP/7 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB BIOS Flashback V1.00.06 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB Charger+ V1.00.13 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Wi-Fi Engine V1.01.03 for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Wi-Fi GO! V1.02.07 for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Wi-Fi GO! Remote V1.1.09 for Android.

Curious if anyone has seen a changelog? Fan XPert 2 is the only thing I am really interested in, wonder what is new in .18 versus .15. Everything lists Windows 8 support now as well, I'm guessing that's the only real change?


----------



## Fonne

Just saw this thread, really nice







- Nice to se the Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD already, just got one today myself


----------



## Sundaver

What is the difference between IDE and AHCI? Well, besides hot swapping.

I ask this because my Asus Sabertooth Z77 no longer wants to boot my Vertex 4 SSD in AHCI (unless I enjoy the BSOD during read/write), but IDE boots up just fine (besides it being horribly slower).
Now, I have the latest firmware for my SSD, latest BIOS update, and any other HDD does the same thing. Changed my RAM, reset my BIOS, put in SATA cables; no change. IDE mode boots fine, AHCI no longer works. Any clues to why?

Thanks









My post regarding issue - http://www.overclock.net/t/1309477/asus-sabertooth-z77-no-longer-boots-ahci


----------



## sherlock

Hey guys I need your help, my new system on a P8Z77-V is running great, although I couldn't find the Dram voltage in either Bios or AI Suite II. Where can I find it?

NVM, found it in OC settins and it is under Auto(1.356) running my Ram 1866 9-9-9-24.

Alright, after clearing the AI Suite uninstall/reinstall SNAFU, my only problem is that the iGPU driver refuse to load claiming the system don't meet the minimum requirement(using a 3570K so obviously I have a HD4000), it is probably something I need to enable in BIOS but I don't know which one.

Another minor issue is when I try to install the Chipset driver(latest from ASUS website), the *ASUSsetup.exe* would claim I am using WinNT_64 OS( am using a Win7 Pro 64 bit) and it is not compatible with the driver, however when I run S*etup.exe* it will install the driver without a hiccup.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sundaver*
> 
> What is the difference between IDE and AHCI? Well, besides hot swapping.
> I ask this because my Asus Sabertooth Z77 no longer wants to boot my Vertex 4 SSD in AHCI (unless I enjoy the BSOD during read/write), but IDE boots up just fine (besides it being horribly slower).
> Now, I have the latest firmware for my SSD, latest BIOS update, and any other HDD does the same thing. Changed my RAM, reset my BIOS, put in SATA cables; no change. IDE mode boots fine, AHCI no longer works. Any clues to why?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post regarding issue - http://www.overclock.net/t/1309477/asus-sabertooth-z77-no-longer-boots-ahci


When you originally installed Windows, it was in AHCI mode correct? If not, reformat and reinstall. Another option is trying another SATA port on your Sabertooth (you are using the Intel SATA3 ports I assume).

AHCI brings hot swapping and NCQ... I believe NCQ increases performance on SSDs (some argued it hurt performance on desktop single user HDD use cases).


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Hey guys I need your help, my new system on a P8Z77-V is running great, although I couldn't find the Dram voltage in either Bios or AI Suite II. Where can I find it?
> NVM, found it in OC settins and it is under Auto(1.356) running my Ram 1866 9-9-9-24.
> Alright, after clearing the AI Suite uninstall/reinstall SNAFU, my only problem is that the iGPU driver refuse to load claiming the system don't meet the minimum requirement(using a 3570K so obviously I have a HD4000), it is probably something I need to enable in BIOS but I don't know which one.
> Another minor issue is when I try to install the Chipset driver(latest from ASUS website), the *ASUSsetup.exe* would claim I am using WinNT_64 OS( am using a Win7 Pro 64 bit) and it is not compatible with the driver, however when I run S*etup.exe* it will install the driver without a hiccup.


Can't help you on the iGPU, haven't tried mine out yet.

Personally, for things like the Intel chipset drivers, Intel RST, network adapter etc. I use drivers straight from the vendor website (Asus website is often outdated). The only Asus software I install is the Ai Suite. Here's the latest from Intel that should work on z77 boards http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3440&DwnldID=21594&keyword=Intel+Desktop+Board+DZ77RE-75K&lang=eng

Sounds like you got it installed anyway.


----------



## sherlock

Thanks for the help, the Intel Chipset driver you pointed me to installed and my computer have been running fine, thanks.

Regarding the iGPU, I tried to download the latest version from Intel and the same message pops up:



It is not an major issue(so far only thing I can't use is Virtu).


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Thanks for the help, the Intel Chipset driver you pointed me to installed and my computer have been running fine, thanks.
> Regarding the iGPU, I tried to download the latest version from Intel and the same message pops up:
> 
> It is not an major issue(so far only thing I can't use is Virtu).


You have to be running off the integrated GPU in order for it to install.


----------



## error-id10t

You can use the dGPU while installing the iGPU driver, but make sure you've actually enabled iGPU in BIOS..


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You can use the dGPU while installing the iGPU driver, but make sure you've actually enabled iGPU in BIOS..


Where in the BIOS should I try to find this?

NVM I found it under the Graphics tab, I enabled iGPU multimonitor an installed the driver successfully, Virtu to follow.

BTW, I figured out what was behind mine(and most people's) Fan Xpert 2 crashes, it is because ASUS coded their registry poorly so a registry cleaner like Tune-up utilities would deem a critical ASUS registry as expendable and proceed to delete it, here is the whole story:

My Fan Xpert2 had the "Can not load AsacpiEx.dll" yesterday, I had to do a complete registry clean-up to get a clean install done then reinstall it. Now today after tune-up utilities nailed a ASUSFanControl registry during registry clean-up it started causing issues again. Now I get this when I try to activate Fan Xpert2:



Just found this on ASUS forum:
Quote:


> Author: Adr Posted: 6/21/2012 10:21:00 AM
> 
> ^^ Just because my name is Adr I came to give great news to the people that are having issue with Asus software not letting Fan Xpert 2 install (because they relay too much on registry entry >.> REALLY BAD IDEA!)
> 
> Anyways ^^
> 
> Step 1: Uninstall Fan Xpert 2-
> Uninstall Asus Fan Xpert 2 by going to start->All Programs->Asus-AI Suite II->Uninstall.exe It'll ask what you want to uninstall. Just select the Fan Xpert 2. Give it time as it uninstalls the program it'll then ask you to restart. Go on and restart.
> 
> Step 2: Shut down Services-
> You would think that uninstalling the programs would clean up the service? Well you guess wrong lol. Go to start->run->type 'services.msc' without the ''and then hit enter->Find the Asus services AsusFanControlService and right click it. Hit Stop. If you don't see it, keep looking or skip this step.
> 
> Step 3: Optional delete more- I do not know if this step helped or not (I have a feeling it did not, but just in case) once you have stop the service you can now delete the folder it was in. Go to the following location: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService' and delete only that folder.
> 
> Step 4: Remove the entry in the registry-
> The next step is really important you followed the first two steps right, so please make sure you did em and that you restarted your computer after the uninstall. Do the follow manual To do it manually: go to start->run-> type in 'regedit' and enter. On this screen, you need to navigate to the following location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\ASUS\AsusFanService(if this don't exist at that location skip this step) and delete that entry by selecting the entry and hiting delete on it. *Note, only delete the AsusFanService entry and leave everything else alone... please exit the program once done. Then restart your computer for the settings to take place.
> 
> Step 5: Reinstalling-
> Download the newest version for it at the website. Once downloaded, unzip it and go to the Setup.exe and just check the Fan Xpert 2 to be installed. Once it's finished, it'll ask to restart. Go on and do so.
> 
> There you go ^^ should install right now. This will also work for when someone misuses a registry cleaner also. This might even work for other issues with the Asus software...
> 
> >.>; They really need to lay off the registry coding or make sure their coding is safe from registry cleaners or from registry cruption.


Update: The method I quoted above have fixed my Fan Xpert2. I turned off automatic maintenance in tune-up utilities so that the registry won't get screwed up without my notice. Using tune-up utilities registry checking I found a single registry error, the same one that caused my Xpert2 to malfunction:

If you have Fan Xpert2 installed and run a registry cleaning program like Tune-up utilities make sure you disable automatic maintenance and check for this registry when it present you with a list of registries to clean.


If this show up, *don't one click clean the registry*, make sure you uncheck this registry on the maintainance window to prevent it from getting deleted as it have been proven in my case that deleting this cause my Xpert2 to Malfunction and refuse to load.


----------



## sumonpathak

no review links for the formula?
here's a few if someone is still updating the post...

http://www.ocfreaks.com/asus-maximus-v-formula-z77-review/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=820&sel_lang=english
http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/schede-madri/asus-maximus-v-formula-sprigiona-la-potenza-di-ivy-bridge-201207237333/


----------



## sherlock

Anyone having issue with their Probe (AI Suite hardware monitor utility)? Mine don't differ much with RealTemp & HWMonitor at stock but when I run Prime the RealTemp/HWMonitor will be showing Core Temps in the 60s where as the ASUS Probe would show a CPU temp in the 40s.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Anyone having issue with their Probe (AI Suite hardware monitor utility)? Mine don't differ much with RealTemp & HWMonitor at stock but when I run Prime the RealTemp/HWMonitor will be showing Core Temps in the 60s where as the ASUS Probe would show a CPU temp in the 40s.


AI Suite's hardware monitor is a joke IMO. It doesn't read core temps, has various memory leaks, and can slow your computer. I would recommend sticking with Real Temp or trying out HWiNFO64 if you want to monitor more stuff.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> AI Suite's hardware monitor is a joke IMO. It doesn't read core temps, has various memory leaks, and can slow your computer. I would recommend sticking with Real Temp or trying out HWiNFO64 if you want to monitor more stuff.


If it is just the probe I'd be fine with it all, but since Fan Xpert2 is tied to the CPU Temp the Probe provide it this makes Fan Xpert 2 useless as well which is my bigger concern. From what I heard SpeedFan is also inaccurate so that route is a no go.

Of all the AI Suite utilites I found Xpert2 to be the only semi-competent one but still it is hampered by registry cleaners constantly crippling it(poorly coded registry makes them seem useless to the claner) and this stupid probe inaccuracy.


----------



## Aparition

Why not just use the BIOS fan settings? I find all of those programs a software headeache, which is why I just use the BIOS settings and bought a fan controller.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Why not just use the BIOS fan settings? I find all of those programs a software headeache, which is why I just use the BIOS settings and bought a fan controller.


Alright, I uninstalled the whole AI Suite II(uninstall, msconfig, regedit, registry cleaner, the whole deal) and went into BIos and set my CPU, side and exhaust fan back to Qfan-standard, my dual front intake goes to the built in case fan controll and am quite comfortable with both running at 12V.

How many fans do you connect to your board and what setting do you have them run on?


----------



## atsumori

Hi, I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is the place (if not, let me know so I can delete this). I'm having some sort of hardware trouble on my P8Z77-V Deluxe build. As this is my first home-built PC I'm not sure how to diagnose the issue.

The system will be fine for a while but then it will disconnect the harddrives. When I try to restart after that, the system either hangs at post with Q-code 99 ("Super IO Initialization") or boots to the OS but can't find the onboard bluetooth or external hard drives.

I've made a

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/10fvpg/troubleshooting_hanging_bios_undetected_hardware/
 but have not received any responses yet.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated and again, I apologize if this isn't the place.


----------



## error-id10t

Sounds like there might be more problems than one, but assume the OS is on the M4. Make sure that has the latest firmware - or rather that it's up to 0309 at least (I don't like 000F and 10G seems to be a hit and miss).

Install Intel RST on it and see if that helps. The PSU shouldn't be a problem.. so have you tried reinstall of Windows, it may be corrupted.. sorry no real help except to try few things. Hopefully others can suggest more.


----------



## atsumori

Thank you. At least that's good news about the power supply. The 9 hard drives make it hard to tell how much power I'll need--eXtreme PCU calculator says 532W, PC Part Picker says 490W, and ASUS says 950W--so I've been fretting over whether that supply is enough.

I do use the M4 as the boot volume and I haven't updated the firmware yet so that's definitely something to try. This weekend I was thinking of going through and redoing on the cabling and reinstalling the OS anyway, so hopefully that will help resolve the issue.


----------



## Systemlord

Fired up my Asus Maximus V Extreme and while I was in BIOS setting I got a code 08 System Agent initalization after microcode loading and AE Legacy Boot event when asked to insert media disc, while it's nice to have these codes it would be nice if I knew what to do about it them!

Also under two of my VGA 1/2 were changing from white to red, I'm guessing red is a bad thing! Anyone know what it means. I would like to resolve these error codes before attempting an install of Windows 7 Ultimate! Are there any settings in the BIOS that need special attention before the final installation of Windows 7 Ultimate?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Alright, I uninstalled the whole AI Suite II(uninstall, msconfig, regedit, registry cleaner, the whole deal) and went into BIos and set my CPU, side and exhaust fan back to Qfan-standard, my dual front intake goes to the built in case fan controll and am quite comfortable with both running at 12V.
> How many fans do you connect to your board and what setting do you have them run on?


I have my CPU fan on Turbo, two front intake 120mm fans on standard.
Then I have 2 fans on fan controller for my GPU Kuhler 620 Mods for direct control.

I could have the whole system on QFan Silent though and be great.
For my CPU fan I made a shroud for it using the frame of a broken 120,, fan so there is zero turbulence and it doesn't make any noise even at full speed. Pretty silent overall, actually my PSU fan makes the most noise as it starts to work hard it slowly cranks up.


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Anyone having issue with their Probe (AI Suite hardware monitor utility)? Mine don't differ much with RealTemp & HWMonitor at stock but when I run Prime the RealTemp/HWMonitor will be showing Core Temps in the 60s where as the ASUS Probe would show a CPU temp in the 40s.


Ai Suite's CPU temperature is the CPU package temperature measured by a diode on the motherboard (in the CPU socket).

The CPU core temperatures are reported by the CPU and are measured within the CPU die itself.

This is why the core temperatures are always higher than "CPU" as reported by the motherboard by 10-20C on most configurations. As far as I know, there is no way to change what Fan Xpert 2 reads (MB CPU) for the temp curves. But you can just approximate your core temps on the CPU temp (deduct 15C) and build the curves that way, that is what I do. I prefer Fan Xpert 2 instead of the BIOS for that reason, works great for me.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Ai Suite's CPU temperature is the CPU package temperature measured by a diode on the motherboard (in the CPU socket).
> The CPU core temperatures are reported by the CPU and are measured within the CPU die itself.
> This is why the core temperatures are always higher than "CPU" as reported by the motherboard by 10-20C on most configurations. As far as I know, there is no way to change what Fan Xpert 2 reads (MB CPU) for the temp curves. But you can just approximate your core temps on the CPU temp (deduct 15C) and build the curves that way, that is what I do. I prefer Fan Xpert 2 instead of the BIOS for that reason, works great for me.


Nice to know, I might reinstall AI Suite and give that a try, I like Bios and all but nothing really beats a fancurve.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I cant OC?







There is no multi in my BIOS....


----------



## bigkahuna360

Anyone? The Turbo Ratio and the XMP settings are both gone. Is there anyone that can help me? I've already searched but alas nothing.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone? The Turbo Ratio and the XMP settings are both gone. Is there anyone that can help me? I've already searched but alas nothing.


There is Turbo Raito in mine P8Z77-V and there should be in yours, just go to Ai Tweaker tab and set the 1/2/3/4-core turbo ratio. You should be able to set Ram frequency as well(XMP) in Bios as well.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone? The Turbo Ratio and the XMP settings are both gone. Is there anyone that can help me? I've already searched but alas nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is Turbo Raito in mine P8Z77-V and there should be in yours, just go to Ai Tweaker tab and set the 1/2/3/4-core turbo ratio. You should be able to set Ram frequency as well(XMP) in Bios as well.
Click to expand...

Nothing.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Nothing.


Just look through the Z77 UEFI Tuning guide on page 1 , print it out and read through it while looking for the Turbo Ratio in you Bios. Or Take a few screenshots or phone photos of your Bios(hopefully you realize you need go to the Advanced Tab) and the Ai Tweaker sub tab. AFAIK all Z77 board can OC with a K processor, there are no exceptions.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look through the Z77 UEFI Tuning guide on page 1 , print it out and read through it while looking for the Turbo Ratio in you Bios. Or Take a few screenshots or phone photos of your Bios(hopefully you realize you need go to the Advanced Tab) and the Ai Tweaker sub tab. AFAIK all Z77 board can OC with a K processor, there are no exceptions.
Click to expand...

I would say I'm quite experienced dealing with ASUS motherboards and I've been around the BIOS quite a bit and I've seen nothing. Gonna try re-updating the BIOS and see if that helps at all.

I was talking to customer support for 3 hours. I called the motherboard support, was transferred to tier 2 support, who transferred me back to motherboard support, whom then transferred me to overclocking support. Now I am going to be called on Monday by the overclocking support manager.


----------



## error-id10t

Do you see iGPU option? If not it's possible you've had a failed ME update which made the options disappear, can be fixed if that's the case.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do you see iGPU option? If not it's possible you've had a failed ME update which made the options disappear, can be fixed if that's the case.


Really? If this fixes it then I'm going to facepalm so hard.


----------



## sherlock

Any update on whether Ai Sute II's memory leak issue have been fixed? I have uninstalled Suite II because of this & Fan Xpert II getting destroyed by registry cleaners(tune-up)


----------



## Darkmoonshine

Hello this is my first post









I built myself a new PC 3 weeks ago and whatever I do I can't get past 4.3ghz (x43) P8Z77-I DELUXE with 3750K if I increase to x44 I get all sorts of errors BSOD CTD etc. I have the latest BIOS

I am currently stable at 4.3 under load (prime95) - Vcore 1.256v (idle 1.056v) offset - 0.06 LLC- 25%.
at 4.4 I increase my vCore a notch with offset to .08 (BSOD)

My VID is 1.2260v idle and 1.331v (prime95). My temps are good around 72c running prime for

I would like to get to 4.4 or even 4.5 , any help would be greatly appreciated, My max Temps are good max 72c after a few hours of prime, cooler is H100.

I've tryed everything on the forums, maybe my motherboard needs changing. I thought Id only have to worry about temps overclocking the i5 IB. See other people going up to 4.8 and only worrying about temps .
Is my Vcore to low

Regards

Ste

Asus P8Z77-I - i5 3750K - Consair Vengence DDR3 8gb (2x4gb) - 650watt PSU - Gigabyte GTX 670


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> Hello this is my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built myself a new PC 3 weeks ago and whatever I do I can't get past 4.3ghz (x43) P8Z77-I DELUXE with 3750K if I increase to x44 I get all sorts of errors BSOD CTD etc. I have the latest BIOS
> I am currently stable at 4.3 under load (prime95) - Vcore 1.256v (idle 1.056v) offset - 0.06 LLC- 25%.
> at 4.4 I increase my vCore a notch with offset to .08 (BSOD)
> My VID is 1.2260v idle and 1.331v (prime95). My temps are good around 72c running prime for
> I would like to get to 4.4 or even 4.5 , any help would be greatly appreciated, My max Temps are good max 72c after a few hours of prime, cooler is H100.
> I've tryed everything on the forums, maybe my motherboard needs changing. I thought Id only have to worry about temps overclocking the i5 IB. See other people going up to 4.8 and only worrying about temps .
> Is my Vcore to low
> Regards
> Ste
> Asus P8Z77-I - i5 3750K - Consair Vengence DDR3 8gb (2x4gb) - 650watt PSU - Gigabyte GTX 670


Try vcore at 1.3 or even 1.35V and see if it's stable? 1.35V is probably too high for 24/7, but I would not be worried about testing an IB CPU there for an hour or so... might get hot but at least it will tell you if your CPU is capable of the speeds you want.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> Hello this is my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built myself a new PC 3 weeks ago and whatever I do I can't get past 4.3ghz (x43) P8Z77-I DELUXE with 3750K if I increase to x44 I get all sorts of errors BSOD CTD etc. I have the latest BIOS
> I am currently stable at 4.3 under load (prime95) - Vcore 1.256v (idle 1.056v) offset - 0.06 LLC- 25%.
> at 4.4 I increase my vCore a notch with offset to .08 (BSOD)
> My VID is 1.2260v idle and 1.331v (prime95). My temps are good around 72c running prime for
> I would like to get to 4.4 or even 4.5 , any help would be greatly appreciated, My max Temps are good max 72c after a few hours of prime, cooler is H100.
> I've tryed everything on the forums, maybe my motherboard needs changing. I thought Id only have to worry about temps overclocking the i5 IB. See other people going up to 4.8 and only worrying about temps .
> Is my Vcore to low
> Regards
> Ste
> Asus P8Z77-I - i5 3750K - Consair Vengence DDR3 8gb (2x4gb) - 650watt PSU - Gigabyte GTX 670


I suggest disabling all the auto voltage settings and speedstep / turbo mode to fine tune your O/C, it makes it easier to be specific about what voltages you need to run at specific speeds. (ie set the core voltage to manual and choose 1.33V, then disable speedstep, turbo and all the C states)

It sounds to me like your temps are getting a tad too high for your chip, any faster is going to need more voltage as grambo suggests, but your H100 may be at maximum capacity. (with your settings, my hotest core is 59C) 75C is the maximum i would want to get to for a 24/7 setup.

Increase the voltage from where you are up in .02V increments and record the max temps you get. When you get to 75C, stop and see what you can achieve with that voltage.

Also - what brand is your PSU and how many Amps available do you have on your 12V rail?


----------



## Darkmoonshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Try vcore at 1.3 or even 1.35V and see if it's stable? 1.35V is probably too high for 24/7, but I would not be worried about testing an IB CPU there for an hour or so... might get hot but at least it will tell you if your CPU is capable of the speeds you want.


Thanks for your reply guys.
Seems I have got it stable with x44 (4.4ghz) with an offset of 0.075 . This give me a vcore of 1.328v in CPU-Z , after an hour of prime95 my max temp is 80c.
I also disabled the C-states Wihglah which has helped I think. Also played a few games which seems stable also.
*Is 90c hot for 1.328v* ? fully stressed , got the H100 on medium, was on low before.
Regards

edit: prime shows 90 peak, maybe reduce vcore a notch or will altering LLC help ? If the temps are normal I don't mind, but should they be lower . Hope I haven't wasted money on the H100, I was expecting lower temps.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> Thanks for your reply guys.
> Seems I have got it stable with x44 (4.4ghz) with an offset of 0.075 . This give me a vcore of 1.328v in CPU-Z , after an hour of prime95 my max temp is 80c.
> I also disabled the C-states Wihglah which has helped I think. Also played a few games which seems stable also.
> Is 80c hot for 1.328v ? fully stressed , got the H100 on medium, was on low before.
> Regards


80Cmax imo is OK(preferably 2-3 degrees lower than 80) for 24/7 OC, the standard convention is 75C(try how much cooler you can get on H100 high)but that's for Sandy Bridge with a Tjmax of 98 C, Ivy are built to withstand a higher temperature with a Tjmax of 105C .


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> Thanks for your reply guys.
> Seems I have got it stable with x44 (4.4ghz) with an offset of 0.075 . This give me a vcore of 1.328v in CPU-Z , after an hour of prime95 my max temp is 80c.
> I also disabled the C-states Wihglah which has helped I think. Also played a few games which seems stable also.
> *Is 90c hot for 1.328v* ? fully stressed , got the H100 on medium, was on low before.
> Regards
> edit: prime shows 90 peak, maybe reduce vcore a notch or will altering LLC help ? If the temps are normal I don't mind, but should they be lower . Hope I haven't wasted money on the H100, I was expecting lower temps.


I don't think 90c is hot for 1.328v on Ivy Bridge. I hit high 70's after a few hours of IBT or Prime95 27.7 (AVX enabled) at 1.2V on my 3770K @ 4.5GHz with an NH-D14 fans on stock 1200rpm.

I'm surprised the chip needs 1.328v for 4.4GHz though, that is below average from the forum posts I've seen. Have you tried backing your RAM off, just running one stick etc. to make sure that is not affecting the OC?


----------



## Darkmoonshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> I don't think 90c is hot for 1.328v on Ivy Bridge. I hit high 70's after a few hours of IBT or Prime95 27.7 (AVX enabled) at 1.2V on my 3770K @ 4.5GHz with an NH-D14 fans on stock 1200rpm.
> I'm surprised the chip needs 1.328v for 4.4GHz though, that is below average from the forum posts I've seen. Have you tried backing your RAM off, just running one stick etc. to make sure that is not affecting the OC?


Thanks for the reply, thought it was going well until I got some BSOD running prime95. It is now stable upping the offset one notch to .08 giving me a Vcore of 1.336 LLC HIGH (50%) Its been folding for about 20hours with no problems (max temp 72)
Prime temps will be somewhat higher.
When my offset was lower I would get CTD in games like Borderlands 2 , since highing the Vcore it is stable, since gaming are not stressing my cores to much my temps are nice and low.
I will try and run with one stick and swap it around to seee if the memory is the problem, and when reduce my Vcore back to about 1.3.
Regards

EDIT
Took one stick out and reduced my Vcore down to 1.32 and it seems to be holding fine up to now, temps are high 60s running prime95.
Also Furmark runs without crashing which it always did before








So do you think I should RMA the memory ?

EDIT 2
RMA'ing the memory . Anyone recommend some good memory for my Asus P8Z77-I here in the UK ?


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, thought it was going well until I got some BSOD running prime95. It is now stable upping the offset one notch to .08 giving me a Vcore of 1.336 LLC HIGH (50%) Its been folding for about 20hours with no problems (max temp 72)
> Prime temps will be somewhat higher.
> When my offset was lower I would get CTD in games like Borderlands 2 , since highing the Vcore it is stable, since gaming are not stressing my cores to much my temps are nice and low.
> I will try and run with one stick and swap it around to seee if the memory is the problem, and when reduce my Vcore back to about 1.3.
> Regards
> EDIT
> Took one stick out and reduced my Vcore down to 1.32 and it seems to be holding fine up to now, temps are high 60s running prime95.
> Also Furmark runs without crashing which it always did before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think I should RMA the memory ?
> EDIT 2
> RMA'ing the memory . Anyone recommend some good memory for my Asus P8Z77-I here in the UK ?


Glad you got it sorted. I'm in Canada, ended up going with 4x4GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte DDR3-1600 1.5V 9-9-9-24 as it was cheap. I'd go for the low profile Samsung 1.3V DDR3 if I had the option now.


----------



## ti20n

Tjmax for Ivy is 105oC (the temperature where it starts throttling), so I personally aim at 90oC as my target max summer-temp for IBT runs.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmoonshine*
> 
> RMA'ing the memory . Anyone recommend some good memory for my Asus P8Z77-I here in the UK ?


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-131-GL&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Tjmax for Ivy is 105oC (the temperature where it starts throttling), so I personally aim at 90oC as my target max summer-temp for IBT runs.


And people should remember that depending on how you load your machine in day to day use, you will probably not ever see IBT/Prime95 like temperatures (maybe if you fold at 100% or do really long encoding runs). If you are primarily a gamer like myself, realistic CPU load temps are 10-15C degrees cooler than IBT peaks.


----------



## Aparition

Ya, I consider 90'c the max temp for Prime95 testing for stability.
Normal use temps should be in the ~70's range.

If you do a lot of AVX use or encoding, so your maxing all cores continuously for long periods of time doing work, ~80'c is my suggested max for temperatures. This is purely for stability reasons, as having a 13 hour encode crash on you because the overclock failed due to a heat spike is very bad... very very bad









Funny thing for me lately is I was doing some tinkering and had to reset the Bios, just said screw it for the time being and left it all on stock. Performance is almost exactly the same







Lol... sigh... really is a good CPU. Actually I lied I have the TEP(?) switch on so there is a slight overclock.


----------



## londonfire93

For some reason i cant get the Intel rapid storage to show the acceleration tab. the bios is set to raid but still doesn't show up ive tried a couple of clean install with windows but still nothing.
storage set up
2x 120gb ssds raid 0
2x 750gb hdd raid 0
2x 500gb hdd raid 0
1x 32gb ssd not used planing to use it for rapid storage.
does rapid storage not work if all hard drives are in raid arrays


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *londonfire93*
> 
> For some reason i cant get the Intel rapid storage to show the acceleration tab. the bios is set to raid but still doesn't show up ive tried a couple of clean install with windows but still nothing.
> storage set up
> 2x 120gb ssds raid 0
> 2x 750gb hdd raid 0
> 2x 500gb hdd raid 0
> 1x 32gb ssd not used planing to use it for rapid storage.
> does rapid storage not work if all hard drives are in raid arrays


Not sure if RST can accelerate RAID arrays or not, haven't tried it myself.

The 32GB is plugged into an Intel SATA port right? Another option is try it in a Marvell port if your board has the Marvell SATA controller that uses the Asus caching software.


----------



## londonfire93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> Not sure if RST can accelerate RAID arrays or not, haven't tried it myself.
> The 32GB is plugged into an Intel SATA port right? Another option is try it in a Marvell port if your board has the Marvell SATA controller that uses the Asus caching software.


the 32gb is connected to the z77 Intel raid controller. Do you have any suggestions what i could do with the 32gb ssd if i cant use it for caching


----------



## Aparition

Use it as a primary System Image backup if you have no other use for it.
SSD's make very quick backups.

Run Linux on it in dual boot?


----------



## AznDud

Is there really any benefit of having Asus "own" realtek audio drivers installed? Or should I just uninstall those and install the stock linked from Realteks site? Anyone have an opinion regarding this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud*
> 
> Is there really any benefit of having Asus "own" realtek audio drivers installed? Or should I just uninstall those and install the stock linked from Realteks site? Anyone have an opinion regarding this?


Nope. The one they posted is tested by them (same with other manufacturers) and know to be 100% working. The problem is that as new software comes about, bugs emerge, so it's best to use the latest anyways.


----------



## sherlock

Looks like my CPU is a bit volt hungry on this P8Z77-V board
VID when Prime starts(not Blend) = *1.3461V*(my old one is 1.281V)

CPU-Z shows a *1.4 V*core

Nvm, I probably misclicked something in Bios, it have settled down right now.


----------



## Aparition

Can anyone download the new Intel RST driver?
Page is showing as broken for me.


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Can anyone download the new Intel RST driver?
> Page is showing as broken for me.


Try this link

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21852&keyword=rst&lang=eng

and this bios (Intel OROM updated to 11.6.0.1624

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/7598

Edit:
Asus P8Z77-V BIOS 1606 with Intel OROM 11.6.0.1702

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/7813


----------



## Aparition

cheers!


----------



## madness777

BIOS 1617 for P8Z77-V Deluxe is out! It doesn't have the latest version of RAID Option ROM, it has 11.0.0.1339 (11.6.0.1702 is the latest) Just a heads up.








(Right click, view. For big pic)

And flashed moments later:









1702 doesn't have a download link yet... Coming soon...


----------



## brimur

1702 here http://www.mediafire.com/?1qql5s5496j38qu


----------



## garikfox

I added RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702 to a few Z77 boards in my thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-p67-z68-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


----------



## Exostenza

P8Z77 V-Pro BIOS 1616 is out today... anyone flash it?

Here it is


----------



## guppdevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I added RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702 to a few Z77 boards in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-p67-z68-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


I tried updating the P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1617 modded bios, it don`t work !! updating from within bios says "Security verification failed" and updating from AI Suite says succeeded BUT it does not, no new bios is loaded when restarting!


----------



## guppdevo

Forget what I said, its nothing wrong with the bios, it works!


----------



## brimur

I updated my P8Z77-V Deluxe to 1617 with 1702 and every second boot up failed, it said it could not find a boot device. I then tried just the default 1617 and the same thing happened. I could boot up by going into the BIOS and manually booting from the RAID array. But I reverted to the 1504 bios with 1702 OROM and am much stabler (and happy)

I did some CDM tests also while I was making these changes

BIOS 1504 with 11.5.0.1414


BIOS 1504 with 11.6.0.1702


BIOS 1617 with 11.6.0.1702


The only problem for me now is waiting for Sandisk to get their **** together and release a firmware based on SF 5.0.3 so that Trim actually works correctly


----------



## Fonne

Just started to play with my ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD + i7-3770k ... I know that the CPU can do 5 Ghz at around 1.3v (Been tested, on a Gigabyte), but is really hard just to get over 4500 Mhz









vssa: 1,18v (Higher dont help on this CPU)
cpupll: 1.8 v
vcore: 1.35v
Memory: 1.65v

Any tips ? - (



Should i chance theese ?



Temp is no problem ...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimur*
> 
> --snip--(and happy)
> I did some CDM tests also while I was making these changes
> BIOS 1504 with 11.5.0.1414
> 
> BIOS 1504 with 11.6.0.1702
> 
> BIOS 1617 with 11.6.0.1702
> 
> The only problem for me now is waiting for Sandisk to get their **** together and release a firmware based on SF 5.0.3 so that Trim actually works correctly


That is a MASSIVE increase in 4K write with the 11.6.
Did you do anything differently? It goes from XX digits to XXX digits!


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Just started to play with my ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD + i7-3770k ... I know that the CPU can do 5 Ghz at around 1.3v (Been tested, on a Gigabyte), but is really hard just to get over 4500 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vssa: 1,18v (Higher dont help on this CPU)
> cpupll: 1.8 v
> vcore: 1.35v
> Memory: 1.65v
> Any tips ? - (
> 
> Should i chance theese ?
> 
> Temp is no problem ...


CPU voltage on manual PLEASE! Set it to the desired value...
You can lower PLL to 1.6v and try if it works
Spread spectrum disabled, EIST, C1E, C3, C6 all disabled!
Do you have the latest BIOS version?


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is a MASSIVE increase in 4K write with the 11.6.
> Did you do anything differently? It goes from XX digits to XXX digits!


Yes, I disabled write cache buffer flushing in Windows and enabled it in IRST.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> CPU voltage on manual PLEASE! Set it to the desired value...
> You can lower PLL to 1.6v and try if it works
> Spread spectrum disabled, EIST, C1E, C3, C6 all disabled!
> Do you have the latest BIOS version?


The pictures dont show my own settings, just from a review









Will check my bios, but can it be right that I can only set PLL to "Auto" that is 1.8 or "+0.1" - Dont got any luck on getting it lower, dont really make sence ...

Will try the other settings - Thanks









This is how my Samsung 830 128GB perform, does it look right ?


----------



## EaglePC

P8Z77-V-DELUXE It kind of sucks I have this ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231586&name=Desktop-Memory, I really have a problem OC this board unless I set ram to 1600Mhz any help getting it to 4.5ghz " my specs are in my profile"


----------



## EaglePC

found a bug in p8z77-v deluxe bios 1617 Bluetooth is enabled even if you disable it in the bios

several others too same problem http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20121016151932127&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppdevo*
> 
> I tried updating the P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1617 modded bios, it don`t work !! updating from within bios says "Security verification failed" and updating from AI Suite says succeeded BUT it does not, no new bios is loaded when restarting!


you need to use asus bios flashback option


----------



## brimur

Sweet, Sandisk finally released Firmare 211 for their SSD's


----------



## neopunx

Since I installed the new bios on my Asus Sabertooth Z 77, BIOS 1616, I am unable to overclock at all (with the exception of Asus Default OC). Then I flashed it back to 1504, but it still wont let me OC!







Any thoughts?


----------



## error-id10t

What do you mean it won't let you OC.. there's no settings or that any value you set fails (besides stock)?


----------



## grambo

People have reported that issue in the past (with other Asus Z77 boards), Asus-Raja typically advises it's a corrupt BIOS/UEFI issue and to try using Flashback to restore, and failing that you have to order a new BIOS EPROM chip







.


----------



## Fonne

Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD + Intel i7-3770k - Cooled by Cooler Master 612S in push/pull

CPU Voltage: 1.3v
Dram Voltage: 1.6v
PCH Voltage: Auto
Internal PLL Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto (Can only pick "Auto" or "+0.1v)

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Speed Step: Disabled
C1E: Disabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled
Package C State: Disabled

The temp is no problem, but every time the Windows load screen starts, its freeze and blu screen - Dont care if its 4500 or 5000 Mhz .... Where is the problem ?


----------



## Aparition

Can you match stock settings with manual input and get a stable system?


----------



## Camberwell

Has anyone tried the new 1616 BIOS for the P8Z77-V Pro?


----------



## error-id10t

I've done it on my Z77-V .. the BIOS is different, tabs etc and all works (for me).


----------



## Fonne

How much time does it take to flash a new bios ? - Push the bottom, the green light turns on - But how long ?







(Think thats mine has been on longer than expected)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> How much time does it take to flash a new bios ? - Push the bottom, the green light turns on - But how long ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Think thats mine has been on longer than expected)


Less than a minute to load, then it restarts itself to install which takes about a minute.


----------



## Fraizer

hello again SimpleTech ^^

can you tell me please if i can update without any problem the FIRMWARE of the IMEI of my "Asus Maximus V Gene" withe this version Non from Asus : 8.1.10.1286 found in this link http://www.necacom.net/intel/intel-management-engine-interfacemei-drivers-version-81101300

i am afraid this make me problem in my motherboard because its not from Asus (for me drivers no problem but firmware and bios i can do update non asus ^^)

wish you the best


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> hello again SimpleTech ^^
> can you tell me please if i can update without any problem the FIRMWARE of the IMEI of my "Asus Maximus V Gene" withe this version Non from Asus : 8.1.10.1286 found in this link http://www.necacom.net/intel/intel-management-engine-interfacemei-drivers-version-81101300
> i am afraid this make me problem in my motherboard because its not from Asus (for me drivers no problem but firmware and bios i can do update non asus ^^)
> wish you the best


No please don't do that. Use the one from ASUS site.

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20V%20GENE&p=1&s=39

Pick your OS, then look under Firmware.


----------



## SimpleTech

You can use whichever. They are both from Intel, it's just that the one Asus has is made "easier" to update. You can essentially do the same by changing out the files and a few quick edits.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you SimpleTech









you think i have just use the name and extension of the asus ? in asus i have a data.bin i need just to rename the last one withe this name ? its enouth to make a good update ?

some people like "rexbinary" ^^ answear me all time no no use the firmware from asus its will make many harware probleme because its a hardware from asus and not a intel mother board... this why its make me since all this time afraid to update







(hope its 100% sure ^^ lol)

the firmware from asus : http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> thank you SimpleTech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think i have just use the name and extension of the asus ? in asus i have a data.bin i need just to rename the last one withe this name ? its enouth to make a good update ?
> some people like "rexbinary" ^^ answear me all time no no use the firmware from asus its will make many harware probleme because its a hardware from asus and not a intel mother board... this why its make me since all this time afraid to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hope its 100% sure ^^ lol)
> the firmware from asus : http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download


Yup, I believe all you have to do is rename and replace the Data.BIN file.


----------



## Fraizer

sorry if i disturb you again

in this link you can see a update drivers for JMicron JMB36xx 1.17.65.11... question : we have this thing of controler in our motherboard ???

the link you knwo ^^ : http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_maximus_v_gene.htm

thank you a lot


----------



## SimpleTech

That controller does't exist on your motherboard. Asus had it with their P67/Z68 boards and since replaced it with ASMedia.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you (hope station drivers will remove this drivers from the drivers of this mother board)

SimpleTech maybe its usefull for you : we have a new ASUS AI Suite II 2.00.01 include the new fan control (in your link for the maximus v gene its a version 1.x ^^)

wich you the best !


----------



## SimpleTech

Yeah I know I still need to update AI Suite for all the boards. Takes a wee bit of time and I'm lazy.


----------



## martianaphid

Hello fellow Asus Z77 owners, I have a query that I hope you can help me out with.

When I switch my machine off I notice that my network is still being active - this is visible by the ethernet port indicator LED flashing on the rear IO and also on my router with an orange LED. On other computers attached to the router, when they are turned off their port indicator LED turns off completely, and I see nothing from the rear IO so this is something new to me. Because the router and PC are close to my bed its quite distracting to see a flashing orange LED from them!

At the moment I am just unplugging the network cable every night but I'm wondering if there is some other method for turning off the network when the PC is switched off, would it be something about waking on LAN in the BIOS or is it something to do with the Asus icontrol feature?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Hello fellow Asus Z77 owners, I have a query that I hope you can help me out with.
> When I switch my machine off I notice that my network is still being active - this is visible by the ethernet port indicator LED flashing on the rear IO and also on my router with an orange LED. On other computers attached to the router, when they are turned off their port indicator LED turns off completely, and I see nothing from the rear IO so this is something new to me. Because the router and PC are close to my bed its quite distracting to see a flashing orange LED from them!
> At the moment I am just unplugging the network cable every night but I'm wondering if there is some other method for turning off the network when the PC is switched off, would it be something about waking on LAN in the BIOS or is it something to do with the Asus icontrol feature?
> Thanks in advance for any help.


This is default from most network cards as it allows you to turn on you PC remotely via WOL. There is no reason to disable it. You can however disable it in the BIOS under the APM settings or in Windows by going into the network card settings and going to the Power Management tab and selecting the box "Allow windows to turn off this device".


----------



## Futzy

Anyone know of a way to set up fan profiles without installing any of the AI suite junk? I know you can just install the Fan Xpert aspect of the software, but that still installs a bunch of useless processes.


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to set up fan profiles without installing any of the AI suite junk? I know you can just install the Fan Xpert aspect of the software, but that still installs a bunch of useless processes.


You can set the fan profiles in the BIOS under the monitoring tab


----------



## brimur

I know its a bit anal of me but in BIOS 1504 the boot up sequence was about 5 seconds faster than in BIOS 1617. I have Windows 8 and the the little loading circle that you see did not even manage to go around once in 1504, now in 1617 it goes around 3 or 4 times. Anyone else experience slower boot times?


----------



## par

the last bios (0607) for z77-i deluxe is ok?

someone are using a modded version with new orom ?

thnx


----------



## drBlahMan

Can anybody vouch that the *ASUS P8Z77-V LK* is a good mobo[SIZE]*?*[/SIZE]

I've found an incredible deal for this mobo...It would be nice to know if it's already worth the purchase


----------



## desiromeo

There are new intel RST drivers available:

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm .


----------



## Exostenza

For the v Pro users I would like to report that the 1616 bios not only has more options, but also handles overclocking a bit better. I was able to get my 4.4ghz rock solid with less voltage!


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> For the v Pro users I would like to report that the 1616 bios not only has more options, but also handles overclocking a bit better. I was able to get my 4.4ghz rock solid with less voltage!


Good to hear, I will be upgrading this week, 1206 has been pretty crappy....


----------



## Fraizer

SimpleTech ^^ to update my Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1025 (and for all next version) what commande i have to use withe setupe.exe file ? -overall or dpinstall ? ^^

i listen verry much different version about commande somtime people said use -overall or no its not good use dpinstall...

i am litlle lost and i trust in your answear


----------



## SimpleTech

*-overall* is what I used. Worked fine.


----------



## SimpleTech

For anyone who is using a P8Z77-V DELUXE can you check if the wireless driver I have posted is working for your board. The reason I ask is because I cannot get it to work on mine with Windows 7 and I'm wondering if the *5*.xx.xx.x driver is suppose to be for Windows 7 where as *6*.xx.xx.x is for Windows 8.


----------



## Fraizer

i used too too overall but we have (in french) a big discution about this 2 commands in station driver board...

you know the difference between dp instal and overall ? people said overal its make install all drivers inside the files its mean for all chipset... this why we have to use the dp install command... but in same time other said the oposit... finally i want to know what do this 2 commands...









if you have any information its welcome

thank you SimpleTech


----------



## error-id10t

I use overall always..

Last time I didn't it didn't update everything, from memory the "7 series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D and 1E26" entries.


----------



## Dradien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Can anybody vouch that the *ASUS P8Z77-V LK* is a good mobo[SIZE]*?*[/SIZE]
> I've found an incredible deal for this mobo...It would be nice to know if it's already worth the purchase


I just got it, and it's working fine for me. Perfectly awesome motherboard on the cheap.


----------



## Futzy

I'm running 1015 with no problems, any reason to update to 1616 (or another version) before installing the W8 RTM?


----------



## error-id10t

I'm getting a system freeze when trying to install the Z77-V wireless driver under Win8, it installs fine under Win7. Anyone else?


----------



## par

uppp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> the last bios (0607) for z77-i deluxe is ok?
> someone are using a modded version with new orom ?
> thnx


----------



## Sredni Vashtar

Hi folks,
anybody here using a P8z77 V Pro with Linux?
I would like to know if there are known issues and what features would not work under this operating system.
(As for Linux, I am a Debian-oriented user, but I'll gladly read about how this mobo fares with any Linux).


----------



## zalbard

Is anyone else having screen flickering issues with HD 4000? Mostly affecting people with multi-monitor and high resolution (1440p+) setups.
Hopefully ASUS releases updated BIOSes with updated MCR soon (personally interested in Maximus V Gene myself).


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Is anyone else having screen flickering issues with HD 4000? Mostly affecting people with multi-monitor and high resolution (1440p+) setups.
> Hopefully ASUS releases updated BIOSes with updated MCR soon (personally interested in Maximus V Gene myself).


Yes, I had flickering when I installed W8 this morning. Went away after I installed the nvidia driver.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone else running Win8 and having issues with both Asmedia and Intel USB3 drivers? Mine just freeze mid install and cannot figure it out, tried various version.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone else running Win8 and having issues with both Asmedia and Intel USB3 drivers? Mine just freeze mid install and cannot figure it out, tried various version.


I find it best to stay away from a new OS for a month or two minimum after it comes out so companies can get their drivers out and the initial bugs dealt with.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I find it best to stay away from a new OS for a month or two minimum after it comes out so companies can get their drivers out and the initial bugs dealt with.


This ^^


----------



## par

what is the safest way to flash the bios? EZ Flash 2 ?


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> what is the safest way to flash the bios? EZ Flash 2 ?


Depends. Are you flashing an original BIOS or a modded one? If its the original then you have a few options, from the Tools menu in the BIOS or in Windows you can do it from the AI Suite via Update or EZ Flash. Also you can update from a flash drive via the flash button on the back of the computer next to the USB ports

If its a modded BIOS you need to put the BIOS on a flash drive, shutdown the PC, put the flash drive in the proper USB port next to the flash button at the back of the PC. Then hold down the flash button until it starts blinking. When the light goes off just start up your computer again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

amazing list!

Thanks for it!

Here's my review + unboxing video on the sabertooth Z77:

http://www.overclock.net/products/asus-sabertooth-z77-atx-intel-motherboard/reviews/5465


----------



## penguinz

Sorry for the noob question, but are the drivers for the z77-v pro the same as the ones on the asus website? I'm a bit confused as to which ones I should download.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but are the drivers for the z77-v pro the same as the ones on the asus website? I'm a bit confused as to which ones I should download.


The only difference between what is on the Asus website and what I have listed here are that mine are more up-to-date. You'll need:


Intel INF Driver
Intel Management Engine Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
Atheros Wireless Driver
Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver
ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver
ASMedia SATA Controller Driver

A lot of those you can disable in the BIOS if you're not using them and you won't need the driver for it.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimur*
> 
> Depends. Are you flashing an original BIOS or a modded one? If its the original then you have a few options, from the Tools menu in the BIOS or in Windows you can do it from the AI Suite via Update or EZ Flash. Also you can update from a flash drive via the flash button on the back of the computer next to the USB ports
> If its a modded BIOS you need to put the BIOS on a flash drive, shutdown the PC, put the flash drive in the proper USB port next to the flash button at the back of the PC. Then hold down the flash button until it starts blinking. When the light goes off just start up your computer again


thnx for explanation

I wouldn't do the cavy with bios mod







,so I want flash only the last official bios..

I had read the manual and the various methods to flash..

but I wonder what is the safest method.. which one do you suggest?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I had read the manual and the various methods to flash..
> but I wonder what is the safest method.. which one do you suggest?


EZ Flash 2 or USB BIOS Flashback. Never use the Windows BIOS utility, way too risky.


----------



## par

Perfect!









Yesterday I finally received the p8z77-i deluxe.. up close is even smaller and more beautiful than it is in photos


----------



## penguinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The only difference between what is on the Asus website and what I have listed here are that mine are more up-to-date.


Why am I not surprised?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> Intel INF Driver
> Intel Management Engine Driver
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Atheros Wireless Driver
> Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver
> ASMedia SATA Controller Driver


So I shouldn't bother with the firmwares and the Intel RST? Also, is there anything useful in the asus utilities? Nice thread by the way. Thanks.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> So I shouldn't bother with the firmwares and the Intel RST? Also, is there anything useful in the asus utilities? Nice thread by the way. Thanks.


Thanks.









The firmwares are totally optional. I do them anyways because they do help with compatibly issues and _may_ make your system more stable.

If you're using RAID, you will need RST. Otherwise you can install it or not. I didn't and my SSD has been performing just fine.

Fan Xpert is what most people seem to prefer. I have a fan controller and don't need it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The firmwares are totally optional. I do them anyways because they do help with compatibly issues and _may_ make your system more stable.
> If you're using RAID, you will need RST. Otherwise you can install it or not. I didn't and my SSD has been performing just fine.
> Fan Xpert is what most people seem to prefer. I have a fan controller and don't need it.


But also quite the opposite too.
If you have something disabled in the BIOS, but yet install drivers for it, the service might start, but the pc will not be able to work out what's going wrong.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But also quite the opposite too.
> If you have something disabled in the BIOS, but yet install drivers for it, the service might start, but the pc will not be able to work out what's going wrong.


I think you meant to quote my other post.

Anyways, that is why it's best to uninstall the driver _first_ and then disable it in the BIOS. I have all of my third-party SATA controllers, onboard audio, firewire, and bluetooth disabled in the BIOS. Saves a few seconds booting up and also drive space.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I think you meant to quote my other post.
> Anyways, that is why it's best to uninstall the driver _first_ and then disable it in the BIOS. I have all of my third-party SATA controllers, onboard audio, firewire, and bluetooth disabled in the BIOS. Saves a few seconds booting up and also drive space.


hehe indeed.
I just don't have the "recent" drivers installed - ie. the intel igpu things for example.


----------



## Derek1387

I cannot for the life of me get this chip to run cool on a decent OC. Z77 Maximus Gene with a 3570K. This board has so many more options than the Z68 Gene had.

I am just trying to get a cool running 4.2-4.4 out of it, but i cant seem to get the voltage to drop down at idle

Can someone give me some base numbers/settings to start with so I can tweak from there?

Thanks


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this chip to run cool on a decent OC. Z77 Maximus Gene with a 3570K. This board has so many more options than the Z68 Gene had.
> I am just trying to get a cool running 4.2-4.4 out of it, but i cant seem to get the voltage to drop down at idle
> Can someone give me some base numbers/settings to start with so I can tweak from there?
> Thanks


You are using the offset method of overclocking right? For idle voltage to drop you need:

1) Offset voltage (not manual)
2) Speedstep enabled (possible EIST and C-states as well, not sure though)
3) Turbo mode for frequency overclock (so it can downclock to 1.6GHz)

This is how I have set up my Z77 V-Pro, my system idles around 0.984V @ 1.6GHz, and ramps up to 1.2-1.23V at 4.5GHz on load.


----------



## EaglePC

Can anyone else relate to bluetooth always enabled even turned to disabled in bios ?
Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe Bios 1617.


----------



## elysion

I have the v deluxe since few months still with the cold boot issues where the system not properly shuts down and then not properly boots up, any news to this issue from ASUS? I have not updated the BIOS since the 12xx version though. thanks much


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Can anyone else relate to bluetooth always enabled even turned to disabled in bios ?
> Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe Bios 1617.


I wasn't able to.









Another bug Asus needs to fix.


----------



## par

Someone are testings the new bios for P8Z77-I DELUXE that was released yesterday?

Version 0704
0704 changelog:
- Improve system stability.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Are there any ASUS reps on OCN?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Are there any ASUS reps on OCN?


Maybe [email protected]?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Are there any ASUS reps on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe [email protected]?
Click to expand...

Thanks alancsalt. I've been emailing ASUS tier 2 support for almost 2 months now and this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Thanks alancsalt. I've been emailing ASUS tier 2 support for almost 2 months now and this is just getting ridiculous.


and that's the reason why, when i bought my mobo, i made sure the 5yrs are covered by the reseller, and not lame asus.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Thanks alancsalt. I've been emailing ASUS tier 2 support for almost 2 months now and this is just getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's the reason why, when i bought my mobo, i made sure the 5yrs are covered by the reseller, and not lame asus.
Click to expand...

I can't even tell if my chip is good or not.


----------



## coolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I wasn't able to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bug Asus needs to fix.


Should be fixed in next BIOS:thumb:


----------



## Camberwell

Quick couple of questions, is Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1025 only for Win 8 like it says here (http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22091), or can I (should I) use it for Win 7?

Also, if I update the Intel Management Engine Driver (from 8.0.0.1262 to 8.1.10.1300), do I need to update the Intel Management Engine Firmware as well? Should I even update the IME driver in the first place if I am sticking with Win 7?

The LAN driver (CD) listed in the OP for my board is for every LAN possible, is this (http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%207%20%20*&DownloadType=Drivers) a specific one for the LAN on my P8Z77-V Pro?

Finally, I have installed ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver 1.14.3.0, if I update this to the one in the OP (1.16.2.0), do I need to update the ASMedia Firmware too, and if so, how do I do that?

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> is Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1025 only for Win 8, or can I (should I) use it for Win 7?


You can use it on both (obviously). It's needed more so on Windows 8 for compatibility reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Also, if I update the Intel Management Engine Driver (from 8.0.0.1262 to 8.1.10.1300), do I need to update the Intel Management Engine Firmware as well? Should I even update the IME driver in the first place?


The firmware isn't need since you're using Windows 7 but it cannot hurt to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> The LAN driver (CD) listed in the OP for my board is for every LAN possible, is there a specific on for the LAN on my P8Z77-V Pro?


http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713

I prefer the CD as it addresses all OSes and I use to have issues with the smaller self-extracting archives in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Finally, I have installed ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver 1.14.3.0, if I update this to the one in the OP (1.16.2.0), do I need to update the ASMedia Firmware too, and if so, how do I do that?


Optional. If you're having any issues with your USB connection you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Camberwell

Thanks SimpleTech, very much appreciated, and I'm glad you are still keeping the thread alive


----------



## par

there is a collection of templates of the bios?

for example, like this (it's for x58a-ud7..)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[U][Size=5][B]GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/B][/Size][/U]
[B][U]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U][/B][U][/U]
[B]Advanced CPU Features {Press Enter][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:
CPU Frequency .....(Ghz)...................:
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................:
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:
CPU Multi Threading........................:
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................:
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................:
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:
CPU EIST Function..........................:
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:
Virtualization Technology..................:

[B]Uncore & QPI Features [Press Enter][/B]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:
QPI Link Speed* ......................(Ghz):
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:
Uncore Frequency......................(Mhz):
Isochronous Support........................:
[B]Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>>Standard Clock Control[/I]
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:
BCLK Frequency (Mhz)*......................:
PCI Exxpress Frequency (Mhz)...............:
[I]>>>>>Standard Clock Control[/I]
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:
PCI  Express Clock Drive (mV)..............:
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:
[B]Advanced Dram Features [Press Enter}[/B]
Performance Enhance........................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............:
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:
Memory Frequency (Mhz).....................:
DRAM Timing Selectable (sPD) ..............:
Channel Interleaving............................:
Rank Interleaving................................:
[B]Channel A Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>>Channel A Standard Timing Control[/I]
Cas Latency Time.............................:
tRCD.........................................:
tRP..........................................:
tRAS.........................................:
[I]>>>>>Channel A Advanced Timing Control[/I]
tRC..........................................:
tRRD ........................................:
tWTR ........................................:
tWR..........................................: 
tWTP.........................................:
tWL..........................................:
tRFC.........................................: 
tRTP.........................................:
tFAW.........................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) .....................:
[I]>>>>>Channel A Misc Timing Control[/I]
B2B CAS Delay................................:
Round Trip Latency...........................: 
[B]Channel A Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>> Channel A Reads Followed By Reads[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................: 
[I]>>>>> Channel A Writes Followed By Writes[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................:

[B]Channel B Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>>Channel B Standard Timing Control[/I]
Cas Latency Time.............................:
tRCD.........................................:
tRP..........................................:
tRAS.........................................:
[I]>>>>>Channel B Advanced Timing Control[/I]
tRC..........................................:
tRRD ........................................:
tWTR ........................................:
tWR..........................................: 
tWTP.........................................:
tWL..........................................:
tRFC.........................................: 
tRTP.........................................:
tFAW.........................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:
[I]>>>>>Channel B Misc Timing Control[/I]
B2B CAS Delay................................:
Round Trip Latency...........................: 
[B]Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>> Channel B Reads Followed By Reads[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................: 
[I]>>>>> Channel B Writes Followed By Writes[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................:

[B]Channel C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>>Channel C Standard Timing Control[/I]
Cas Latency Time.............................:
tRCD.........................................:
tRP..........................................:
tRAS.........................................:
[I]>>>>>Channel C Advanced Timing Control[/I]
tRC..........................................:
tRRD ........................................:
tWTR ........................................:
tWR..........................................: 
tWTP.........................................:
tWL..........................................:
tRFC.........................................: 
tRTP.........................................:
tFAW.........................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..........................:
[I]>>>>>Channel C Misc Timing Control[/I]
B2B CAS Delay................................:
Round Trip Latency...........................: 
[B]Channel B Turnaround Setting [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>> Channel C Reads Followed By Reads[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................: 
[I]>>>>> Channel C Writes Followed By Writes[/I]
Different DIMMs..............................: 
Different Ranks..............................: 
On The Same Rank.............................:

[B]Advanced Voltage Control [Press Enter][/B]
[I]>>>>CPU Voltages[/I]
LoadLine Calibration.........................:
CPU Vcore....................................:
QPI/VTT Voltage..............................:
CPU PLL......................................: 
[I]>>>>>MCH/ICH Voltrage[/I]
PCIE.........................................: 
QPI PLL......................................: 
IOH Core.....................................:
ICH I/O......................................: 
ICH Core.....................................:
[I]>>>>>Dram[/I]
DRAM Voltage.................................:
DRAM Termination.............................: 
Ch-A Data Vref...............................:
Ch-B Data Vref...............................:
Ch-C Data VRef...............................:
Ch-A Address Vref............................:
Ch-B Address Vref............................:
Ch-C Address VRef............................:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> there is a collection of templates of the bios?
> for example, like this (it's for x58a-ud7..)


With UEFI bios people are using F12, save to USB bios screenshots more these days... I've not seen an old school template, but maybe?


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With UEFI bios people are using F12, save to USB bios screenshots


yes, I read about this.. maybe on the manual..

but I like to have all the 'final' daily oc parameters written on paper.. and printing the template is very convenient..

but no problem.. when the time comes , I will write a template for my p8z77-i deluxe and I share it in the thread.. maybe it's convenient also for someone else


----------



## Sredni Vashtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The firmwares are totally optional. I do them anyways because they do help with compatibly issues and _may_ make your system more stable.
> If you're using RAID, you will need RST. Otherwise you can install it or not.


It seems that RST could affect performance in single disk systems too.
I do not know how much relevant that could be in practice but, as far as tests go, I've noticed it can change the "blue curve" in HDTune.
With a fresh install and no Intel RST I had a very spikey curve, after installing Intel RST the curve went smoother and I had slightly better values (nothing transcendental just a handful of more MB/s).
Single WD Ezex disk on Intel 6GB/s port, using win7 64bit.


----------



## guppdevo

new bios out "1709" for P8Z77-V DELUXE can someone mod it with latest RAID OROM ? (if it dont have it allready???)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppdevo*
> 
> new bios out "1709" for P8Z77-V DELUXE can someone mod it with latest RAID OROM ? (if it dont have it allready???)


http://www.mediafire.com/?d5xddpn7ezckcnh

Updated ROMS:

Realtek GbE LAN 2.51
Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version .1.0.0.1033
Intel LAN 1.4.03
Intel VGA 2143
Intel RAID 11.6.0.1702


----------



## DeathSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d5xddpn7ezckcnh
> Updated ROMS:
> 
> Realtek GbE LAN 2.51
> Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version .1.0.0.1033
> Intel LAN 1.4.03
> Intel VGA 2143
> Intel RAID 11.6.0.1702


Hmm what was the original versions?
Just curious what's updated.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathSausage*
> 
> Hmm what was the original versions?
> Just curious what's updated.



Realtek GbE LAN 2.43
Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version .1.0.0.1031
Intel LAN 1.3.81
Intel VGA 2132
Intel RAID 11.0.0.1339


----------



## ezhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d5xddpn7ezckcnh
> Updated ROMS:
> 
> Realtek GbE LAN 2.51
> Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version .1.0.0.1033
> Intel LAN 1.4.03
> Intel VGA 2143
> Intel RAID 11.6.0.1702


Is there a version of the Asus Z77 P8Z77-V Pro latest BIOS with these updated ROMs anywhere?


----------



## guppdevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d5xddpn7ezckcnh
> Updated ROMS:
> 
> Realtek GbE LAN 2.51
> Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version .1.0.0.1033
> Intel LAN 1.4.03
> Intel VGA 2143
> Intel RAID 11.6.0.1702


Thanks a lot !


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppdevo*
> 
> Thanks a lot !


You are welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezhik*
> 
> Is there a version of the Asus Z77 P8Z77-V Pro latest BIOS with these updated ROMs anywhere?


*This guy* is adding the RAID ROMs. If you ask him nicely he might update the other ones too.


----------



## ezhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You are welcome.
> *This guy* is adding the RAID ROMs. If you ask him nicely he might update the other ones too.


Thank you, I'll ask nicely!


----------



## desiromeo

anyone install the new 1708 bios for p8z77-v? Any word on stability or any issues?


----------



## Exostenza

I got a nice bump in OC headroom needing less voltage for my OC going to 1616 on the P8Z77-V PRO and am wondering if anyone has any experience with the new 1708 before I have a go?


----------



## Wihglah

Just upgraded from 1206 to 1708 and I agree about the reduced voltage requirements.

Done a little priming, then surfing.

Initial response is favourable.


----------



## drBlahMan

Finally bought my very 1st ASUS mobo (*P8Z77-I Deluxe*







)
Hope ASUS do not let me down


----------



## wholeeo

While I'm really enjoying my Asrock Z77 OC board I can't help to want the Maximus V Formula so bad. It's so sexyyyyyyy,







I think Amazon is about to send me one,









What size are the barbs over the VRM heatsink?

Edit: 3/8 inner diameter







, do they sell converters so that you can fit 7/16in over 3/8?


----------



## fommof

P8Z77-M works great with the latest bios v1708 here...flashed it a few days ago, works fine with my little Celeron G530 (obviously OC is not involved, lol). Great mobo overall, not bad price either...


----------



## Magoo35

Just built a new system with a P8Z77-V Pro, if I try to install the Newest Intel RST drivers 11.6.XX, I get an error saying "iastorui has stopped working", the driver was working perfectly fine till I enabled the Asmedia sata controller and hooked up two storage drives to it. If I disable the asmedia controller I can use 11.6xx again, right now the newest version that will install and work properly is 11.2.0.1006. Anyone seen anything like this or have any thoughts on getting the 11.6 version to install while having the asmedia controller enabled?

Thanks,
Magoo


----------



## Teiji

I generally only install drivers from Asus own website because they're tested and guarantee compatibilities. I used to use updated drivers from Intel, Asmedia, etc and I usually get problems like freezes, unable to wake up from sleep, etc. Ever since I used drivers provided by Asus (even if a bit outdated), I haven't had any of these problems.


----------



## Magoo35

Thanks for the info, I should clarify doing some more testing the Asmedia controller can be enabled in the bios and Intel RST 11.6 will work just fine, the problem starts when I hook up the two storage drives to it, As soon as I do that and reboot back to "IAstorUI has stopped working" The drives are just regular Samsung F4 2TB.....

Magoo


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I recently purchased the Asus P8Z77-V Pro, and it comes with built in "n" Wifi (single 2.4 GHz band). I was wondering what everyone's impressions were of the quality of the wireless performance? I have a Linksys high performance router (EA4500 I believe, 400+ Mbps), and when I used to own my Linksys AE3000 wireless adapter, I would get about 35+ Mbps download/ 6 Mbps upload, but I'm assuming that also has to do with the dual band nature of both the router and the adapter. How does the built-in wifi of the Asus board compare to what I previously had? I want to use the wifi for gaming, streaming, and downloading large Steam files.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I recently purchased the Asus P8Z77-V Pro, and it comes with built in "n" Wifi (single 2.4 GHz band). I was wondering what everyone's impressions were of the quality of the wireless performance? I have a Linksys high performance router (EA4500 I believe, 400+ Mbps), and when I used to own my Linksys AE3000 wireless adapter, I would get about 35+ Mbps download/ 6 Mbps upload, but I'm assuming that also has to do with the dual band nature of both the router and the adapter. How does the built-in wifi of the Asus board compare to what I previously had? I want to use the wifi for gaming, streaming, and downloading large Steam files.


Anyone have any insight?


----------



## brimur

I tested mine a bit, it connected fine at 300Mbps and I got about 9MBps speed from the other side of my house where my router is. That is about 60 feet through two rooms. But my homeplugs give me faster speeds with lower latency so I just disabled it and used them instead. I have a Lenovo X220 with 3 wifi antennae which was about 3 MBps faster in the same location


----------



## brimur

BIOS post time is longer with 1709 so I'm still thinking 1504 > 1709 > 1617


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Anyone have any insight?


Tested it out on my -V board. It was fine. compared to my Asus N53 dongle it received about the same signal strength, ~15ft from router, and similar latency and download rate from my modem. I use my dongle for 5.0 band though and the 2.5 band is n/g compatible for my Wii. I use it as a backup. The wire/antenna is a pain the rear though!


----------



## error-id10t

The Pro is different than our -V model.. ours is only 150MB/s link.

That said, it's actually not that poor and has good reception at least at my place. Was quite surprised that's it's bearable for online gaming too.


----------



## Aparition

Ya even at 150Mbps latency and packet transfer rates were good enough for gaming.

I still have not played with the remote AP settings yet. Do you need to use the Onboard Wireless to do the remote access? Or does it work with any adapter?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimur*
> 
> BIOS post time is longer with 1709 so I'm still thinking 1504 > 1709 > 1617


Yeah that might be why my pc posts slower. Never thought it could be bios related!


----------



## aidenn

Hi guys,

I have the Sabertooth Z77 and I've been wondering if RST 11.6 and the modded bios work fine with this board and if not, which RST should I install with unmodded 1708?

Also, should I upgrade the IME firmware?

Cheers!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidenn*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have the Sabertooth Z77 and I've been wondering if RST 11.6 and the modded bios work fine with this board and if not, which RST should I install with unmodded 1708?
> Also, should I upgrade the IME firmware?
> Cheers!


Just incase you haven't seen it..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom

This guy has done all the work for you incase you don't want to mod it yourself.

I believe though I'm not 100% sure this gives you TRIM in RAID0; but you can remain with 11.2 RST which give the best performance. That said, I'm personally running the 11.6.2.1002.

Regarding the ME firmware, I say yes .. why not. I like many others have and it hasn't caused an issue (but obviously nobody can guarantee anything for you). You can take it a step further and update the Gbe version from 1.3 to 1.5 also using FTK.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


----------



## Exostenza

You guys need some crazxy voltages to get stable... damn.

I am running 4.4ghz @ 1.168v with over 13 hrs prime stable - that is quite a discrepancy eh?


----------



## aidenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just incase you haven't seen it..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom
> This guy has done all the work for you incase you don't want to mod it yourself.
> I believe though I'm not 100% sure this gives you TRIM in RAID0; but you can remain with 11.2 RST which give the best performance. That said, I'm personally running the 11.6.2.1002.
> Regarding the ME firmware, I say yes .. why not. I like many others have and it hasn't caused an issue (but obviously nobody can guarantee anything for you). You can take it a step further and update the Gbe version from 1.3 to 1.5 also using FTK.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


Thanks!

Yep, I've seen that and already flashed it. No problems whatsoever, benchmark results strong as ever on RST 11.6.

I also flashed the ME, didn't check the whole vPro thing, but no problems so far with everything else.

As for the GbE, it seems I already have 0.15 from flashing the modded 1708.

Cheers.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> You guys need some crazxy voltages to get stable... damn.
> I am running 4.4ghz @ 1.168v with over 13 hrs prime stable - that is quite a discrepancy eh?


I wouldn't say that, I think my voltage is about yours for 4.4 clock. Once you go for 4.5 and higher clock voltages seem to increase largely.








Are you using the latest BIOS release? I've been so lazy, still at 1406 running 4.5 @ 1.2v Apparently the latest release you can clock higher with less volts.


----------



## paradoxum

Is this not a newer version of the Intel Management Engine Driver/Firmware than the one listed in the first post for the Maximus Formula? I can only seem to find the "driver" on the Intel site and not the firmware..would rather get it straight from the source than "station-drivers.com"

There also seems to be a newer version of the Asus AI Suite II on the official site: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_Formula/#download

(And can someone tell me exactly what this driver does?)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Is this not a newer version of the Intel Management Engine Driver/Firmware than the one listed in the first post for the Maximus Formula? I can only seem to find the "driver" on the Intel site and not the firmware..would rather get it straight from the source than "station-drivers.com"
> There also seems to be a newer version of the Asus AI Suite II on the official site: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_Formula/#download
> (And can someone tell me exactly what this driver does?)


8.1.*2*.1318 _vs_ 8.1.*10*.1300

Hope that helps. I'm still in the process of updating some of the board's AI Suite. Not a big fan of it so I honestly don't care TBH. IME helps with a wide range of things but most importantly stability fixes.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> 8.1.*2*.1318 _vs_ 8.1.*10*.1300
> Hope that helps. I'm still in the process of updating some of the board's AI Suite. Not a big fan of it so I honestly don't care TBH. IME helps with a wide range of things but most importantly stability fixes.


that just seems like a typo to me, unless someone can show me where the 8.1.10.1300 driver is on the official intel website, it looks like he just put a 0 there accidentally


----------



## error-id10t

It's not a typo

Intel(R) ME code versions:

BIOS Version: 1708
MEBx Version: Not available
Gbe Version: 1.5
VendorID: 8086
PCH Version: 4
FW Version: 8.1.20.1336
UNS Version: 8.1.10.1300
LMS Version: 8.1.10.1300
MEI Driver Version: 8.1.10.1275


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's not a typo
> Intel(R) ME code versions:
> BIOS Version: 1708
> MEBx Version: Not available
> Gbe Version: 1.5
> VendorID: 8086
> PCH Version: 4
> FW Version: 8.1.20.1336
> UNS Version: 8.1.10.1300
> LMS Version: 8.1.10.1300
> MEI Driver Version: 8.1.10.1275


Alright, I believe you, but where is the file on the Intel website? I just can't seem to find it, their search system isn't very intuitive/helpful.

Edit: Ugh, I just unpacked the file from station-drivers, there's not even a main installer I can find, and in every sub-folder they've included a stupid shortcut to their website. This is why I would prefer a download from Intel so I don't have all this garbage. Anyone, please?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Edit: Ugh, I just unpacked the file from station-drivers, there's not even a main installer I can find, and in every sub-folder they've included a stupid shortcut to their website. This is why I would prefer a download from Intel so I don't have all this garbage. Anyone, please?


Installers\ME_SW\*Setup.exe*


----------



## paradoxum

seriously can nobody link me to the original source? I still can't find it on the intel website.


----------



## Electrochef

Is there a way to fix the Intel SATA utility crashing after installing and plugging in drives into the Asmedia ports?
Also which Asmedia driver is better, 1.3.4 or 1.3.8?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I wouldn't say that, I think my voltage is about yours for 4.4 clock. Once you go for 4.5 and higher clock voltages seem to increase largely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the latest BIOS release? I've been so lazy, still at 1406 running 4.5 @ 1.2v Apparently the latest release you can clock higher with less volts.


I'm on the 16xx release and I found going from the 15xx and previous to the 16xx and above makes it so I need less voltage for my OC.

You might want to try it.









I would move to the 17xx relese, but my PC is just SO DAMN stable I don't want to touch it.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I'm on the 16xx release and I found going from the 15xx and previous to the 16xx and above makes it so I need less voltage for my OC.
> You might want to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would move to the 17xx relese, but my PC is just SO DAMN stable I don't want to touch it.


Now I'm unsure, I'm on 1206 which had been crap, but do I go for 16xx or straight to 17xx? With 3 kids etc I have far less time to tinker, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Now I'm unsure, I'm on 1206 which had been crap, but do I go for 16xx or straight to 17xx? With 3 kids etc I have far less time to tinker, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


Oh yeah for sure, if the 17xx was out when I updated I would haave gone for the lates absolutely. I just updated when 16xx came out and its so good I don't want to fidle with anything anymore so I am going to stop updating my BIOS now until I ever need to. This BOIS for me is perfect, but having the latest is usually the best idea whenever you go to update.

You'll notice a huge difference from the 12xx BIOS all the way to 17xx. Everything will be better in every way possible.









You are on one OLD BIOS version, hahaha.


----------



## Willi

Guys, I got a bit of a problem here...

I'm building a budget rig for xmas to a friend and the hardware is as follows:

Mobo:
Asus P8Z77-V LK

CPU:
Core i5 2500K

Memos:
2x Corsair Vengeance CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 4GB 1600MHZ

PSU:
Corsair CMPSU-700G

GPU:
XFX Radeon 7770 CORE Edition

HD:
Western Digital 1TB WD10EARS 64MB SATA II

The problem is that I've set up everything in the Raidmax case I got him, but the system simply won't boot!
I tried booting only with the cpu, one ram stick and PSU plugged, tried swapping the ram position, tried another ram stick in it: It booted with a HyperX 1800mhz 2gig I got here, but then it rebooted by itself when I was dabbling in the BIOS and then no POST. There is no beep, no error message, no Asus splash screen, the only life sign is the green chassis power LED that stays lit and the memOK led that keeps blinking slowly.

I'm thinking about RMA-ing the mobo, but I don't really know what to do. I'll try flashing the BIOS first, but that IF I can get it to do that. Otherwise, I'll have to RMA it.

Any ideas, experiences with similar mobos, etc? Anything would be VERY helpfull.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Have you got all the right power cables in?
If so - then I have no idea myself.


----------



## Willi

I got it to work after booting it with a HyperX memo and flashing the BIOS. Looks like the stock BIOS has a VERY limited compability.
It's running GREAT now, so I think that the only thing needed was a bios update...
Thanks for the help anyway guys, I might post some photos of the budget rig sometime XD


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys can someone tell me what I am missing outlined in RED it's for a ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Z77
Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys can someone tell me what I am missing outlined in RED it's for a ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Z77
> Thanks


have you installed all the network controller drivers for your respective motherboard?

If so - not sure.


----------



## Magoo35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> Is there a way to fix the Intel SATA utility crashing after installing and plugging in drives into the Asmedia ports?
> Also which Asmedia driver is better, 1.3.4 or 1.3.8?


I would love to know this too!!!!!! Intel RST crashes when you have any drives hooked up to the Amedia Controller


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magoo35*
> 
> I would love to know this too!!!!!! Intel RST crashes when you have any drives hooked up to the Amedia Controller


I have found that it doesnt crash if you uninstall the ASMedia driver, just uninstall it from device manager and tick the box to delete the driver. After a reboot it will use the built in windows driver to detect esata drives. Much faster too imo.


----------



## par

photo unboxing and some photos of my P8Z77-I DELUXE









photo unboxing

      

it's so small!



some virtuosity


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^great pictures - but WOW that's TINY!!!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys can someone tell me what I am missing outlined in RED it's for a ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Z77
> Thanks


Probably the Onboard Wifi driver. I don't think Win had a generic driver for it.
If you disable it in BIOS or install the Asus driver for it and disable the service in Device Manager (easier to re-enable if you want to use it later).


----------



## par

a small stupid question

I have a p8z77-i deluxe.. and antec h2o 920 with 2 noctua nf-12 pwm ..

I tried to connect the fans on the connectors of antec h2o, and manage them with the program that came with the antec .. everything works ..

then I tried asus fan xpert, is really nice and is much better than the antec program..

now,

if i want to use fan xpert, can I use a pwm splitter cable and connect two noctua on the cpu fan connector ?

or is better if i use one fan on cpu fan connector, and the other one on the chassis fan connector?

thnxxx

PWM fan splitter


----------



## grambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> a small stupid question
> I have a p8z77-i deluxe.. and antec h2o 920 with 2 noctua nf-12 pwm ..
> I tried to connect the fans on the connectors of antec h2o, and manage them with the program that came with the antec .. everything works ..
> then I tried asus fan xpert, is really nice and is much better than the antec program..
> now,
> if i want to use fan xpert, can I use a pwm splitter cable and connect two noctua on the cpu fan connector ?
> or is better if i use one fan on cpu fan connector, and the other one on the chassis fan connector?
> thnxxx
> PWM fan splitter


2 is fine as long as they will not pull more current than the header can supply (only applicable if you are using very fast fans). Two NF-12 is no problem at all on one header, I'm doing it with my Noctua NH-D14 fans (both are on one CPU header).


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> photo unboxing and some photos of my P8Z77-I DELUXE


Very nice looking, congrats!


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^great pictures - but WOW that's TINY!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Very nice looking, congrats!


thnx guys







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grambo*
> 
> 2 is fine as long as they will not pull more current than the header can supply (only applicable if you are using very fast fans). Two NF-12 is no problem at all on one header, I'm doing it with my Noctua NH-D14 fans (both are on one CPU header).


sorry, in the manual is written .. I was sure that there wasn't ..

cpu fan connector support maximum 1A fan power

big RTFM for me









anyway thnx


----------



## Amihim

Hello every one I am new here and this is my first build. I just got my P8Z77-V PRO and wanted to know which memory module should i buy. I don't want 4gb module. I want 16 gb 8 gb in each bank so that in future I can upgrade to 32 gb if needed. I prefer the module in blue or black since board is blue. Please give me link if possible.
Thanks.


----------



## vinumsv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Hello every one I am new here and this is my first build. I just got my P8Z77-V PRO and wanted to know which memory module should i buy. I don't want 4gb module. I want 16 gb 8 gb in each bank so that in future I can upgrade to 32 gb if needed. I prefer the module in blue or black since board is blue. Please give me link if possible.
> Thanks.


Corsasir Vengence is Black







and can get in 8gb modules

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233246


----------



## Amihim

Vinumsv thanks for your reply. Was also looking at
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231569&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121112&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121112-_-EMC-121112-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231569-L020B

Will this work with my board.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Vinumsv thanks for your reply. Was also looking at
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231569&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121112&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121112-_-EMC-121112-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231569-L020B
> Will this work with my board.


You'll never need more than 8GB - I got 16GB and regret getting so much.
The Corsairs are good


----------



## Astronomer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll never need more than 8GB - I got 16GB and regret getting so much.
> The Corsairs are good


Agreed on Corsairs - I have 'em in my rig, though in the past few days I saw a Dutch comparison of various memory at various speeds compared using in-game benchmarks. Not a freaking difference in FPS. All the same across the board. I'll see if I can find it again.

I have 16Gb, but I can justify it as I tend to have a lot of apps running and when I'm working on projects I can have up to 75% of it in use, usually with virtualized OS's taking up the biggest chunks. For most users, 8Gb is more than enough. Memory is dirt cheap right now, so fill up based on needs and budget. If gaming only, get 8Gb as it's plenty and adding more memory requires just a bit more power and resources to manage. If every FPS counts, stick with 8.


----------



## error-id10t

There's a firmware update for Asmedia USB.



There's 2 different ones, the version 2 failed for me so I used: Asus USB 3.0 FW Update Tool v1.0 which starts the above shown process.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Thanks guys.
Updated the ASmedia FW on my P8Z77-V to the newest one.

1 Question .
Can we use the AI Suite II for P8Z77-V Pro on P8Z77-V?
I noticed for the Pro version the AI Suite II is much newer version.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim888

Anyone else having problems with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe mobo and win 8? I tried downloading all the updates from the website, I install them and my keyboard and mouse nolonger works in windows. I had to revert back to before I installed. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll never need more than 8GB - I got 16GB and regret getting so much.
> The Corsairs are good


Sounds like something Bill Gates would say


----------



## par

I have 16gb of ram because I have fun with ramdisk..

@ brimur

my ramdisk is faster than your sdd raid0










(I joke







)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimur*
> 
> Sounds like something Bill Gates would say


I wish I had his amount of money


----------



## Amihim

Ok thank. Finally got these
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Ok thank. Finally got these
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568


Nice, what made you choose those over the corsairs?


----------



## Amihim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice, what made you choose those over the corsairs?


It had over 100 positive reviews for and there were lot of P8z77 Pro-v owners recommend it and of course I paid 59.00 with coupon code and 2 days shipping.


----------



## Amihim

In future if I ever had to upgrade to 32 gb Is it possible for me to add two more sticks. Will it be compatible with the previous set.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> In future if I ever had to upgrade to 32 gb Is it possible for me to add two more sticks. Will it be compatible with the previous set.


indeed it will be - only thing is - I don't think win7 supports more than a certain amount.
Some one remind me of the max cap for RAM.

win8 i think increases that cap


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed it will be - only thing is - I don't think win7 supports more than a certain amount.
> Some one remind me of the max cap for RAM.
> win8 i think increases that cap


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^cheers for the info!

Seems I'm capped to 16GB - never knew that!
Home premium on win7 64 bit


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^cheers for the info!
> Seems I'm capped to 16GB - never knew that!
> Home premium on win7 64 bit


There is a work around but I'm not sure if its against TOS to post it here since according to M$ ELUA it invalidates your license.

just google if it you want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> There is a work around but I'm not sure if its against TOS to post it here since according to M$ ELUA it invalidates your license.
> just google if it you want.


Yeah probably is lol.
As for a work around. I knew there must have been. However there's no need for me as I've 'only' got 16gb on 4 sticks


----------



## Amihim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed it will be - only thing is - I don't think win7 supports more than a certain amount.
> Some one remind me of the max cap for RAM.
> win8 i think increases that cap


It have windows 8 products 64 bit oem. The reason I asked this is because I read on a forum that in order to match the ram you have to buy it in a kit like 32 gb or 16 gb this was posted by a gskill rep.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> It have windows 8 products 64 bit oem. The reason I asked this is because I read on a forum that in order to match the ram you have to buy it in a kit like 32 gb or 16 gb this was posted by a gskill rep.


that's rubbish lol.
You can buy the same g skills (as long as you find it) 3 years later, and just add it on to your system.
Preferably the ram should be the same spec and manufacturer.


----------



## Aparition

People just like to buy the Kits for overclocking purposes.
when you buy a kit you are more likely to get the same fabbed chips so all sticks clock the same.

When you add a stick a year down the road it could have better or worse overclocking, but the base ram is the same.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I just purchased a P8Z77-M motherboard to go along with my intel 3570K. I want to OC the chip to 4.4GHz at the highest, but I've heard disparaging suggestions that motherboards using a 4+1 phase power design can be dangerous when OC'ing to a certain point. Are any of these claims true? I would have gone with the P8Z77-M Pro (6+2 phase), but I've read that that motherboard has a CMOS/boot defect that hasn't been fixed.


----------



## error-id10t

Posted little while back that I had trouble installing both the Wireless and Asmedia drivers on Win8, both are now installing ok. I'm not sure if it's because of the update chipset files little while back or some windows update. Either way now I'm experiencing no remaining problems (both worked but I could only use stock MS drivers previously).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> It have windows 8 products 64 bit oem. The reason I asked this is because I read on a forum that in order to match the ram you have to buy it in a kit like 32 gb or 16 gb this was posted by a gskill rep.


That sentence if hurting my brain I keep wanting to read it like this

Code:



Code:


The reason I asked this is because I read on a forum that in order to match the ram you have, you must buy it in a kit

but its not and its driving me nuts! ok I think I need to go to bed now...

To answer your question Ideally yes buy it in a kit. However, I've also bought sticks separately that have worked fine together in dual channel (I'm guessing thats what your asking about)

you can even put missmatched sticks in and your mobo will figure it out and run it in a "pretend" dual chan mode...I dont remember what its called right now cuz I'm really tired.

just make sure they're the same speed and timings and you should be fine.

or are you talking about populating 4 slots? in which case most mobo manuals I've read say that they NEED to be identical sticks...BAH! I think I've had 4 sticks in every machine I've ever had that could take 4 sticks and didnt overclock, and I've not noticed any real world problems (or decreased speeds) when using 2 matching sticks or 4 sticks (2 pairs that did not match eachother)

I feel like that was really disjointed and that i'm rambling so I really am heading off to bed


----------



## EaglePC

P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1709 is it me or another bug 1709 resets the bios to default settings after around 6 - 7 reboots?
I remember a bug in 1617 where bluetooth cannot be disabled, 1504 is about the best for me without any bug


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1709 is it me or another bug 1709 resets the bios to default settings after around 6 - 7 reboots?
> I remember a bug in 1617 where bluetooth cannot be disabled, 1504 is about the best for me without any bug


Yeah I found that out a week ago. I was restarting my computer after a successful overclock, then it stalled, and all of my saved OC profiles in the UEFI were gone.









Thankfully I saved a few onto a USB drive but still... come on Asus!


----------



## Aparition

Is that just with the Deluxe board or with all board versions?
I'll update to an older BIOS if it is a bug with all versions.


----------



## SimpleTech

Dunno. That is the only non-ROG Z77 I've tested thus far. I noticed last night when switching out my 3770K for a 3570K that the BIOS gets corrupted or reverts to the incorrect settings. After loading the optimized settings and changing a few other things it would BSOD when entering Windows. So I did a BIOS Flashback which solved that issue temporarily.


----------



## error-id10t

I haven't ran into this problem with the Z77-V, have had to play around to try and get BF3 working.


----------



## phre0n

Had this issue last night



running the 1708 bios.. other than that it's been great.

Asus P8Z77-V


----------



## Aparition

been running 1708 with the same OC settings I had before, 4.5Ghz with 2133 mem timings, and it has been very stable, no crashes.
I leave my system in sleep when not in use and for the past 2 weeks it has not had any problems waking.

EUFI seems snappier compared to the 14xx bios.

Also finally updated the Rapid Storage Tech software, finally no more memory leak







I had to flash, uninstall then reinstall the new software.


----------



## par

Hi guys,

due to a compatibility problem with ram, I updated the bios of my p8z77-i deluxe at latest version (0801).

after bios flash, I loaded optimized defaults, rebooted, and then I disabled the bluethoot controller .. and restarted again ..

when windows started, it detected the bluethoot controller as if it were activated










I'm sure that before the bios flash, when in the bios bluethoot controller was turned off, windows not detected the controller.

after the flash instead, windows detects the controller as if it were activated!

why??

thnx!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> Hi guys,
> due to a compatibility problem with ram, I updated the bios of my p8z77-i deluxe at latest version (0801).
> after bios flash, I loaded optimized defaults, rebooted, and then I disabled the bluethoot controller .. and restarted again ..
> when windows started, it detected the bluethoot controller as if it were activated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that before the bios flash, when in the bios bluethoot controller was turned off, windows not detected the controller.
> after the flash instead, windows detects the controller as if it were activated!
> why??
> thnx!


When you flash the bios, it wipes the bios settings. Thus enabling it again. Check your bios (that's what I understood your question)


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When you flash the bios, it wipes the bios settings. Thus enabling it again.


I know it, but the situation is different..

*after bios flash*, I loaded optimized defaults, restarted, and then I disabled the bluethoot controller in the bios .. and restarted again ..
when windows started, it detected the bluethoot controller as if it were activated.. but in bios the bluethoot controler is not activated!!

I know that it's really strange, but i'm sure!
maybe the last bios is flawed?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I know it, but the situation is different..
> *after bios flash*, I loaded optimized defaults, restarted, and then I disabled the bluethoot controller in the bios .. and restarted again ..
> when windows started, it detected the bluethoot controller as if it were activated.. but in bios the bluethoot controler is not activated!!
> I know that it's really strange, but i'm sure!
> maybe the last bios is flawed?


tried enabling and disabling it in the bios?


----------



## error-id10t

So with the Z77-V and the last BIOS I have found some odd things.. for the life of me I cannot get stock settings to stick no matter what I try. First I just pressed F5 to defaults but when I ran Prime it was still raising the clocks to 41-42 (weird!). I had my clocks set to 46 previously. I then cleared CMOS with the jumper and afterwards it was only clocking to 35! I also cannot load my saved OC settings - it just freezes when I try this.

However, if I set everything up as I want manually it loads those up ok no problems.


----------



## paradoxum

My PC is finally up and running, but I am having a problem with this driver "- Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver"

When I try to install it, I get this error:
Quote:


> This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing this software


Also, I installed the "Intel Management Engine Driver", and i'm trying to update the firmware for it, but how? when I run the .bat files, I just get
Quote:


> C:\Windows\system32>FWUpdLcl64 -save old.bin
> 'FWUpdLcl64' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>FWUpdLcl64 -f ME8_1.5M_Production.BIN
> 'FWUpdLcl64' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>pause
> Press any key to continue . . .


Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> My PC is finally up and running, but I am having a problem with this driver "- Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver"
> When I try to install it, I get this error:
> Also, I installed the "Intel Management Engine Driver", and i'm trying to update the firmware for it, but how? when I run the .bat files, I just get
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


There is no driver for the Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver .. mine just uses the stock MS one (Win8 Pro).

Regarding the ME firmware update, you need to be in the right directory.. for example.

H:\me_firmware_1336\me_firmware_1336\FWUpdate\Local-Win64

add: once you've completed the update and rebooted, check that it's ok by running the info command (obviously change directory to whatever you have).

H:\me_firmware_1336\me_firmware_1336\MEInfo\Windows64\MEInfoWin64.exe

BIOS Version: 1708
MEBx Version: Not available
Gbe Version: 1.5
VendorID: 8086
PCH Version: 4
FW Version: 8.1.20.1336
UNS Version: 8.1.20.1337
LMS Version: 8.1.20.1337
MEI Driver Version: 8.1.10.1275


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There is no driver for the Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver .. mine just uses the stock MS one (Win8 Pro).
> Regarding the ME firmware update, you need to be in the right directory.. for example.
> H:\me_firmware_1336\me_firmware_1336\FWUpdate\Local-Win64
> add: once you've completed the update and rebooted, check that it's ok by running the info command (obviously change directory to whatever you have).
> H:\me_firmware_1336\me_firmware_1336\MEInfo\Windows64\MEInfoWin64.exe
> BIOS Version: 1708
> MEBx Version: Not available
> Gbe Version: 1.5
> VendorID: 8086
> PCH Version: 4
> FW Version: 8.1.20.1336
> UNS Version: 8.1.20.1337
> LMS Version: 8.1.20.1337
> MEI Driver Version: 8.1.10.1275


I put it here? C:\me_firmware_1336\me_firmware_1336\FWUpdate\Local-Win64

Because I tried that and running the bat file (as admin) gives me the same error as before


----------



## error-id10t

Where-ever you have this file: FWUpdLcl64.exe. This is also where you want the .BIN file to be at.

The you simply run the executable pointing to the .bin file. ie:

FWUpdLcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.BIN

Run that via command line as admin. If you're trying to execute the .bat file by double-clicking it via GUI, I wouldn't do it that way..


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> tried enabling and disabling it in the bios?


yes..







..i tried it before with the last bios (i tried also to reflash it), and after with penultimate bios..

no solving

edit

I reflashed the factory bios.. 0607.. bluethoot controller problem is solved..

but the original problem was the ram (teamgroup 16gb kit)..

I had sporadic bsod, i try a memtest.. after few seconds memtest detected some hundreds errors..

I tested the same ram on other mobo.. 5 hour of memtest (4 pass completed) without error..

so probabily it's a compatibility problem..

so i decided to try to upgrade bios.. but I had a problem with bluethoot..

now I use factory bios.. and temporarily I'm using 2 module of 3channel kit g.skill for x58.. for now the system is stable and never bsod.. and bluethoot controller problem is solved..

now what do you suggest me to do for the ram?

thnx


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where-ever you have this file: FWUpdLcl64.exe. This is also where you want the .BIN file to be at.
> The you simply run the executable pointing to the .bin file. ie:
> FWUpdLcl64.exe -f ME8_1.5M_Production.BIN
> Run that via command line as admin. If you're trying to execute the .bat file by double-clicking it via GUI, I wouldn't do it that way..


Thanks, I got it now.

Can anyone say exactly what the Intel Management Engine actually even does and what updating the firmware accomplishes?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> yes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i tried it before with the last bios (i tried also to reflash it), and after with penultimate bios..
> no solving
> edit
> I reflashed the factory bios.. 0607.. bluethoot controller problem is solved..
> but the original problem was the ram (teamgroup 16gb kit)..
> I had sporadic bsod, i try a memtest.. after few seconds memtest detected some hundreds errors..
> I tested the same ram on other mobo.. 5 hour of memtest (4 pass completed) without error..
> so probabily it's a compatibility problem..
> so i decided to try to upgrade bios.. but I had a problem with bluethoot..
> now I use factory bios.. and temporarily I'm using 2 module of 3channel kit g.skill for x58.. for now the system is stable and never bsod.. and bluethoot controller problem is solved..
> now what do you suggest me to do for the ram?
> thnx


Rma the ram asap.
If it failed on your system and if it was on stock, then it shouldn't fail. Memtest isn't really testing compatibility but more so reliability.
On some systems it won't show the problem.

I had a ram problem myself, memtest after 11hrs didn't fail. But caused prime problems. As soon as I sent it in for rma, the company got the memtest problems within minutes.


----------



## EaglePC

Well I stated in this thread awhile back about BIOS 1617.
I have the P8Z77-V Deluxe and had the same issue with the Bluetooth enable, On ASUS forum you see threads stating that too.
To make things even worst BIOS 1709 after 7 -8 reboots you will loose all settings they will revert to default.
Any BIOS after 1504 is buggy

ASUS BUG WHAT IS GOING ON ASUS

ASUSBUGSBUNNY!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Well I stated in this thread awhile back about BIOS 1617.
> I have the P8Z77-V Deluxe and had the same issue with the Bluetooth enable, On ASUS forum you see threads stating that too.
> To make things even worst BIOS 1709 after 7 -8 reboots you will loose all settings they will revert to default.
> Any BIOS after 1504 is buggy
> ASUS BUG WHAT IS GOING ON ASUS
> ASUSBUGSBUNNY!


oh asus - the most useless software company that produces amazing hardware.
I honestly feel sorry for the hardware engineers at asus.


----------



## shanndogg

I recently completed a new build using an Asus P8Z77-V Pro motherboard and I am having an unusual problem with one of the USB 3.0 ports. My case is a Lian Li PC-7HX which has a front 2 port USB 3.0, mic, and headphone in header.

The problem is: when plugging in a Seagate GoFlex Desk USB 3.0 external hard drive in the left USB 3.0 port, it does not recognize the drive and keeps making the USB connect/disconnect sound. The "safely remove hardware" icon seems to keep flashing on and off like it is trying to connect, but then keeps disconnecting. The odd thing is, the drive works in the other port (the right one) with no problem. This header is connected to the mid-board USB 3.0 connector on the right side of the board near the SATA connectors.

In an attempt to trouble shoot, I tried the drive in every other USB 3.0 port on the back of the board and it worked without a problem. Thinking the header might be busted, I then opened the case and plugged in the header to the other mid-board USB 3.0 connector (the one at the bottom of the board near the front panel audio connector). Here, the drive worked fine in both the right and left port so it doesn't look like the header is at fault.

I then plugged the header back into the original mid-board port- still didn't work in the left USB port. However, my SanDisk USB flash drive and WD Passport Drive both work in the left USB port...? These two items are both USB 2.0, so maybe the USB 3.0 portion of the port is broke?

But, get this- at one point after unplugging the GoFlex from the left USB port and then quickly plugging it back in- the drive was recognized and working? WTH?

Can ports within USB hubs become broken like this, or is something else the culprit?

As far as drivers and System I am running Windows 8 Pro so it has the built in USB drivers. I also have:
BIOS 1708
Intel INF 9.3.0.1025
Intel Management Engine Driver 8.1.2.1318
Management Engine Firmware 8.1.0.1248
Rapid Storage Technology 11.7.0.1013

I know from the first post that I can update some of these drivers if you think that is the problem. I would also like to know if the USB 3.0 drivers can be installed since it's my understanding they are only for Windows 7? According to the Asus manual it says there is one mid-board ASMedia USB 3.0 connector and one Intel Z77, but at another point in the manual it says they are both Intel Z77- not sure which is correct of if either can be updated with drivers.

If you think drivers are the problem, is there a reason why most of the drivers linked to on the front page are not offered through Intel's site? Are they not "official" drivers yet?

Thank you for any help in this frustrating matter!


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanndogg*
> 
> I recently completed a new build using an Asus P8Z77-V Pro motherboard and I am having an unusual problem with one of the USB 3.0 ports. My case is a Lian Li PC-7HX which has a front 2 port USB 3.0, mic, and headphone in header.
> The problem is: when plugging in a Seagate GoFlex Desk USB 3.0 external hard drive in the left USB 3.0 port, it does not recognize the drive and keeps making the USB connect/disconnect sound. The "safely remove hardware" icon seems to keep flashing on and off like it is trying to connect, but then keeps disconnecting. The odd thing is, the drive works in the other port (the right one) with no problem. This header is connected to the mid-board USB 3.0 connector on the right side of the board near the SATA connectors.
> In an attempt to trouble shoot, I tried the drive in every other USB 3.0 port on the back of the board and it worked without a problem. Thinking the header might be busted, I then opened the case and plugged in the header to the other mid-board USB 3.0 connector (the one at the bottom of the board near the front panel audio connector). Here, the drive worked fine in both the right and left port so it doesn't look like the header is at fault.
> I then plugged the header back into the original mid-board port- still didn't work in the left USB port. However, my SanDisk USB flash drive and WD Passport Drive both work in the left USB port...? These two items are both USB 2.0, so maybe the USB 3.0 portion of the port is broke?
> But, get this- at one point after unplugging the GoFlex from the left USB port and then quickly plugging it back in- the drive was recognized and working? WTH?
> Can ports within USB hubs become broken like this, or is something else the culprit?
> As far as drivers and System I am running Windows 8 Pro so it has the built in USB drivers. I also have:
> BIOS 1708
> Intel INF 9.3.0.1025
> Intel Management Engine Driver 8.1.2.1318
> Management Engine Firmware 8.1.0.1248
> Rapid Storage Technology 11.7.0.1013
> I know from the first post that I can update some of these drivers if you think that is the problem. I would also like to know if the USB 3.0 drivers can be installed since it's my understanding they are only for Windows 7? According to the Asus manual it says there is one mid-board ASMedia USB 3.0 connector and one Intel Z77, but at another point in the manual it says they are both Intel Z77- not sure which is correct of if either can be updated with drivers.
> If you think drivers are the problem, is there a reason why most of the drivers linked to on the front page are not offered through Intel's site? Are they not "official" drivers yet?
> Thank you for any help in this frustrating matter!


Go back to the 1st page look your MB up and download - Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver


----------



## EaglePC

I just attempted to install the newest (3 December 2012 11.7.0.1013) RST package and the system freezes on boot.

I managed to squeak out of the lockup by running system repair/restore.


----------



## dubreed

Hi !

I´m looking to buy either the LX or LX2, the LX has 4 +1 +1 phase deisgn and the LX2 4 +1, What does that extra phase on the LX do ? and will it matter to me if im not going to do any serious overclocking on my 3570K ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubreed*
> 
> Hi !
> I´m looking to buy either the LX or LX2, the LX has 4 +1 +1 phase deisgn and the LX2 4 +1, What does that extra phase on the LX do ? and will it matter to me if im not going to do any serious overclocking on my 3570K ?


The extra phase is probably for the iGPU. If you do plan on getting either board make sure you add some heatsinks over the mosfets.


----------



## shanndogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> Go back to the 1st page look your MB up and download - Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver


I'm using Windows 8 and it won't let me install those unless I'm doing something wrong. When trying to install it says my system doesn't meet the requirements or something like that.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanndogg*
> 
> I'm using Windows 8 and it won't let me install those unless I'm doing something wrong. When trying to install it says my system doesn't meet the requirements or something like that.


Intel hasn't released a Windows 8 driver for their USB 3.0.


----------



## shanndogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Intel hasn't released a Windows 8 driver for their USB 3.0.


Since I had only recently installed Windows 8, I decided to do more testing by removing that installation and doing a clean Windows 7 install. Bottom line is I still have the same problem using all of the updated drives with Windows 7.

Some new info: at first the GoFlex drive worked perfectly fine for a few hours of having me plugging it in and out or just leaving it in. However, all of a sudden, it started the same cycle of disapearing. Sometimes I would plug it in and be able to access whatever was on the drive, then it would dissapear and I would get device could not start code 10 warnings in device manager. Other times, right when I plugged it in, it would say the drive needed to be formated. Sometimes, it would just work. Other times it would say the driver needed to be reinstalled.

I also had another Goflex drive that I hadn't opened yet, so I decided to try it out- same result. I did notice that it's port #0006 hub #0001 that is having the problem. Whenever I plug in a USB 2.0 device it is saying port #0002 hub #0001 is in use and I have not experienced any problems with those devices, only when using a USB 3.0 device.

Since this occurs in both Windows 7 and 8 with appropriate drivers, it appears to me that the problem is definitely related to the Asus board. It can only mean that the board is broken, or that's just how the board is (meaning faulty design), or maybe the BIOS needs to be updated by Asus? I would like to know your opinions on whether or not I should go on a exchange/RMA spree, or just use the other ports in the hope that this is a BIOS issue that may get fixed in the future?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If the board is not working to your liking and you can exchange it or get a refund, I would do that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Description SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1805
Improve system stability.
File Size
4,41 (MBytes) 2013.01.10 update

EDIT - Flashed:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1246595/official-asus-sabertooth-z77-owners-thread-club/4350#post_19015901


----------



## par

some owners of the p8z77-i deluxe tried 0801 or 0704 bios version?


----------



## dubreed

Quote:


> The extra phase is probably for the iGPU. If you do plan on getting either board make sure you add some heatsinks over the mosfets.


Ok thnx !

Since i´m going to use a discrete GFX card i guess i wont miss that phase, since i assume the cpu will just shut the GPU part of since it wont be in use.
Also it looks at least to me like the LX2 allready got heatsinks on everything except the chokes and capacitors

http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1412629

So is the LX2 an improvment over the LX or just a way to cut costs, there are no reviews and it does have fewer components......


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubreed*
> 
> Ok thnx !
> 
> Since i´m going to use a discrete GFX card i guess i wont miss that phase, since i assume the cpu will just shut the GPU part of since it wont be in use.
> Also it looks at least to me like the LX2 allready got heatsinks on everything except the chokes and capacitors
> 
> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1412629
> 
> So is the LX2 an improvment over the LX or just a way to cut costs, there are no reviews and it does have fewer components......


iGPU will shut off, if you set it to shut-of, by that I mean disabling it in the BIOS and more so setting your PCI-E as main display.


----------



## error-id10t

New BIOS out at least for few boards .. 1805.

On the Z77-V the ROM versions are still all old (if someone has newer than listed below please let me know).

ME firmware on it seems to be: 8.1.2.1318 but it won't over-write whatever you've installed.

162 = 2132 vs. 2143 2158

1502 = 1.3.81 vs. 1.4.03

282a = 11.0.0.1339 vs. 11.6.0.1702

edit: there's a new one for 162 = version 2158 and is included in the Intel® HD Graphics Driver 15.28.12.2932 package.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I need some help...(what a noob lol ) ,got my Gene V today ..here is my problem (i flashed to the newest bios-same problem on old/new bios))
-bios won't recognize my keyboard (it will get stuck on ROG screen and after a while will enter bios -once in bios keyboard works)
-bios won't show SSD /HDD

what em i doing wrong ? (sorry for not being up to date with all this Asus stuff )


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I need some help...(what a noob lol ) ,got my Gene V today ..here is my problem (i flashed to the newest bios-same problem on old/new bios))
> -bios won't recognize my keyboard (it will get stuck on ROG screen and after a while will enter bios -once in bios keyboard works)
> -bios won't show SSD /HDD
> 
> what em i doing wrong ? (sorry for not being up to date with all this Asus stuff )


Are you using the 3.0 USB ports for the keyboard? Have you tried the 2.0 USB ports instead?
Are you using the Intel SATA ports for the SSD/HDD or the ?Asmedia? ports?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I did try all USB ports ,which SATA ports should i be using (winXP install)
Thank you


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I did try all USB ports ,which SATA ports should i be using (winXP install)
> Thank you


Keyboard wise- have you installed drivers?
I would suggest 2.0 sockets for non-3.0 devices
I got camera and printer (things like that) in my 3.0 slots.

HDD/SSD wise - again, have you got the drivers installed for the SATA 6gbps ones?
I would suggest plugging the SATA's into the ones that are "default" - ie, not made by another company.
Also try having only that plugged in, and nothing else.

As for XP etc - is this the first time you are installing it? Or is it already installed, then suddenly stopped being recognised







?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I did try all USB ports ,which SATA ports should i be using (winXP install)
> Thank you


For Boot drive and SSD's highly recommend the Intel SATA ports.
After updating your BIOS have you reset the CMOS?


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Updated Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver: 1.0.6.245 → 1.0.7.248


why is this listed under Maximus V Formula, when, I try to install it, it says "could not be installed on this hardware" or something like that? Both the latest version and previous version.


----------



## Electrochef

Intel IME 8.1.20.1337

http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-18192.html


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> Intel IME 8.1.20.1337
> 
> http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-18192.html


No different than what I have posted in the OP.
Quote:


> DriverVer=07/12/2012,8.1.10.1275


----------



## nascarmon

Guys, I'm at my wit's end and hope you can help me. At least several times a week, no matter what I do Windows Explorer crashes on me. I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit with all the latest updates & service packs. My system specs are below. I boot off the SSD. My memory has been tested for 6 hours running MemTest+ and checks out okay. I do not overclock (except the ram which runs at XMP Profile 1) and my BIOS is updated to latest version, along with all the latest device drivers for my motherboard & other components. Is this an operating system problem or could it be my hardware? It's gotten really annoying to have had this issue for several months now ever since I got the new motherboard. Thanks for any help.

Asus P8Z77-V Pro MB
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G Solid State Drive
MSI N660 Ti PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti Video Card
Kingston HyperX 8GB (2 x 4GB) KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX
Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Power Supply


----------



## error-id10t

All I could suggest is running sfc /scannow to see if it finds any problems.

Seems there are plenty of links

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=windows+explorer+crashes&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-GB:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&redir_esc=&ei=VNL5UI3rNcjMsgas3IDYDA

of which one shows this

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fix-Windows-7-SP1-Windows-Explorer-Crashes-197163.shtml


----------



## mkimbro

I am in need of help, with my ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe board ver 1.02. I know overclocking is not a guaranty of being able to always overclock.

However I have a i7 2600K CPU and this board P8Z77-V. I did have a ASUS P8Z68 Gen3 Deluxe motherboard with this chip, and was able to run it at 4.5Mhz without any issues.

I upgrade to the new P8Z77-V Deluxe, and it seems, I have had nothing but issues. I updated to the latest bios 1805. I am trying to get to 4.4Mhz or 4.5Mhz, but for some reason when I try to set the Core Ratio Limit to 44 or 45. The system continually sets back to 4.3Mhz., and this seems to do this, no matter what setting I set in the bios.

If I let the bios do OC tune, it will set the BCL/PEG Freq to 103.2 and the Core ratio to 43 everytime. But if I set the BCLK/Peg Freq to 100.00 and the Core Ratio to 44 or 45, it will set the core back to 43. This is adjusting the voltage from 1.25 to 1.35

I was wondering if anyone else has run across this, and/or have any Idea's. My system setup is listed.

If any further information is need please ask. Thank You in advance.

p.s. I do have these setting, if this helps:

CPU Spread Spec -- Disable
BCLK Recovery -- Enable
CPU C1E -- Auto
CPU C3 Report -- Auto
CPU C6 -- Enable
Package C State -- Auto


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> I am in need of help, with my ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe board ver 1.02. I know overclocking is not a guaranty of being able to always overclock.
> 
> However I have a i7 2600K CPU and this board P8Z77-V. I did have a ASUS P8Z68 Gen3 Deluxe motherboard with this chip, and was able to run it at 4.5Mhz without any issues.
> 
> I upgrade to the new P8Z77-V Deluxe, and it seems, I have had nothing but issues. I updated to the latest bios 1805. I am trying to get to 4.4Mhz or 4.5Mhz, but for some reason when I try to set the Core Ratio Limit to 44 or 45. The system continually sets back to 4.3Mhz., and this seems to do this, no matter what setting I set in the bios.
> 
> If I let the bios do OC tune, it will set the BCL/PEG Freq to 103.2 and the Core ratio to 43 everytime. But if I set the BCLK/Peg Freq to 100.00 and the Core Ratio to 44 or 45, it will set the core back to 43. This is adjusting the voltage from 1.25 to 1.35
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has run across this, and/or have any Idea's. My system setup is listed.
> 
> If any further information is need please ask. Thank You in advance.
> 
> p.s. I do have these setting, if this helps:
> 
> CPU Spread Spec -- Disable
> BCLK Recovery -- Enable
> CPU C1E -- Auto
> CPU C3 Report -- Auto
> CPU C6 -- Enable
> Package C State -- Auto


Try disabling c3, c6, and blk recovery.
Some other have had this issue, and it was down to the bios revision - if you downgrade/upgrade your bios, you might not face these issues


----------



## nascarmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> All I could suggest is running sfc /scannow to see if it finds any problems.
> 
> Seems there are plenty of links
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=windows+explorer+crashes&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-GB:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&redir_esc=&ei=VNL5UI3rNcjMsgas3IDYDA
> 
> of which one shows this
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fix-Windows-7-SP1-Windows-Explorer-Crashes-197163.shtml


Thank you. That's a wealth of information that I hadn't come across before. Ran sfc /scannow and already discovered corrupt files that it auto-fixed. Now trying a few troubleshooting steps from the google links you posted. For some reason, I have it in my head that it's a dodgy context menu item or items that's the culprit so I'm using Sysinternals Autoruns program to systematically eliminate items. Hope this works because I've been chasing my tail for months trying to find a solution. We'll see.


----------



## paradoxum

I changed my FSB from 47 (4.7ghz) to 45, saved and restarted, but HWiNFO is still reporting 4.7ghz at full load, but in the bios everything is showing 45, is anyone else with my board experiencing this bug?


----------



## error-id10t

Any chance you're running the old BIOS 17xx, that had some weirdness in it. The latest 1805 appears stable and for me has removed a similar problem you're seeing (which another person reported on my board too).


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Any chance you're running the old BIOS 17xx, that had some weirdness in it. The latest 1805 appears stable and for me has removed a similar problem you're seeing (which another person reported on my board too).


I flashed to the latest when I got my board, and then I flashed the newer update that came out within the past 2~ or so weeks(?)

I've done multiple power downs / remove cmos / let caps discharge / hit the reset bios button on the back of the motherboard, but I still get this bug every time.

I actually just did ALL of that, then I went into the bios and it was all reset, but my overclock Profiles were still there(how do I erase them?) and so I setup my 4.5ghz overclock again, rebooted, tried turning off my pc, but nope, it wasn't having it, it was just acting as if I had not set the FSB as 45. I tried saving on different parts of the menu, changing options back and forth and saving to "trigger" a REAL save, but nothing. Then I repeated the whole process, and now it magically works and I'm at 4.5Ghz. I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## guppdevo

Anoyne have the latest Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1805 modded with the latest Intel RAID OROM ???


----------



## error-id10t

Looks like he has.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom


----------



## mkimbro

Have another questions. Hope I didn't miss it, in another forum question.
I have two Raid 0 setups on this ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe motherboard with two single SATA hard drives, i.e. example.

2- Corsair Force GS 180GB, in Raid-0 / Intel SATA 6.0GB (1,2 connection)
2- Corsair Force GT 120GB, in Raid-0 / Intel SATA 3.0GB (1,2 connection)
1-Plextor BDDVDR Optical / Intel SATA 3.0 GB (3,4 connection)
1-LG DVDRW Optical / Intel SATA 3.0GB (5,6 connection)
1-WD 150 GB Raptor / Marvell SATA 6.0GB (1 connection)
1-WD 300GB Raptor / Marvell SATA 6.0GB (2 connection)
1 - Hotswap SATA connection / External SATA (1, Connection from the back)

Should you have the Rapid Start Technology - Enabled, or should this setting be left disabled in the Bios. Bios 1805
Help on this would be appreciated.

\Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

I know it doesn't work on my system. You can enable it but then when you install the SW it complains it cannot be installed (this is from ASUS download site). It's meant to work with Win8 so assume it's because I'm using GPT/EFI.

I'd love for sleep to be faster as at the moment it almost takes as long to wake up as it takes to reboot the computer.


----------



## mattisyahu

I'm on a -V board and updated to 1805. My on-board audio went out yesterday from out of nowhere, got nothing but static. Really pissed me off. Anyway, I disabled the on-board, put in a sound card but I noticed every few reboots the BIOS would have the on-board enabled again.

Also, under the fan control, it is not letting me set a lower chassis temp. Its at 40 and blacked out. I can set a lower fan speed though. Really weird. I've had the board around 7 months and it seems like the BIOS is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> I'm on a -V board and updated to 1805. My on-board audio went out yesterday from out of nowhere, got nothing but static. Really pissed me off. Anyway, I disabled the on-board, put in a sound card but I noticed every few reboots the BIOS would have the on-board enabled again.
> 
> Also, under the fan control, it is not letting me set a lower chassis temp. Its at 40 and blacked out. I can set a lower fan speed though. Really weird. I've had the board around 7 months and it seems like the BIOS is getting worse and worse.


I've had my asus DX give me static sometimes - a simple reboot fixes it.


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've had my asus DX give me static sometimes - a simple reboot fixes it.


Wish that was what it was. But I rebooted, reinstalled drivers, everything I could think of. Device Manager would see "High Definition Audio Device" but never got anything other than static after installing the drivers. I think it odd that it would just go out but who knows.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Wish that was what it was. But I rebooted, reinstalled drivers, everything I could think of. Device Manager would see "High Definition Audio Device" but never got anything other than static after installing the drivers. I think it odd that it would just go out but who knows.


Try checking your PSU connections - I think mine was something relating to the power the DX was getting.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know it doesn't work on my system. You can enable it but then when you install the SW it complains it cannot be installed (this is from ASUS download site). It's meant to work with Win8 so assume it's because I'm using GPT/EFI.
> 
> I'd love for sleep to be faster as at the moment it almost takes as long to wake up as it takes to reboot the computer.


That is odd. My sleep wakes instantly. Are you sleeping or hibernating? and if hibernating are you on an SSD?
Other thought is the sleep taking a long time or is your keyboard signal just being slow to recognize?


----------



## error-id10t

I was using just standard sleep. For the Rapid Start, I don't know what the problem is. Last night I spent little more time on it but still couldn't get it to work (the software/driver will not install):

http://communities.intel.com/thread/29776

http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/rapid_start_technology_user_guide.pdf

So I've resorted to using hibernation file and turning on fast-startup for sleep which has 'fixed' it.


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I was using just standard sleep. For the Rapid Start, I don't know what the problem is. Last night I spent little more time on it but still couldn't get it to work (the software/driver will not install):
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/thread/29776
> 
> http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/rapid_start_technology_user_guide.pdf
> 
> So I've resorted to using hibernation file and turning on fast-startup for sleep which has 'fixed' it.


I got the exact same thing with the rapid start when I tried to set it up last year.Using the IRST tools prevents it and on top of that my GTX 680 does not have a GOP VBIOS so I cant disable CSM either and get ultra fast boot. So I got shot down in two ways trying to speed up boot time. Luckily two SSDs in RAID 0 still gives me "a ten second car" - Vin Diesel


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For the Rapid Start, I don't know what the problem is. Last night I spent little more time on it but still couldn't get it to work (the software/driver will not install):


Did you create the rapid start partition? For instance say you had 8GB of RAM and using GPT then run diskpart as admin and select the gpt disk.



lis dis
sel dis (disk number of GPT disk)
cre par pri size=8192 id=D3BFE2DE-3DAF-11DF-BA40-E3A556D89593
exi
Add alignment to the partition creation if necessary.


----------



## Brickman

Something strange happened just now with my ASUS P8 Z77-V Pro. I was playing Skyrim and my Logitech K300 keyboard went out. The Num Lock light was blinking off and on and the Windows 7 ding sound kept going off every second. Exited the game using my controller and saw USB not recognized? I forgot what it exactly said. Restarted and had a BIOS beep (one long beep) Still no keyboard. Unplugged it from the rear panel where it is supposed to be (where the kb and mouse logo is on the USB 2.0 ports) and put it back in and now its fine.

Why would that happen? My keyboard dieing? or my motherboard USB port is going out? Or just a random error? Never had it happen before.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brickman*
> 
> Something strange happened just now with my ASUS P8 Z77-V Pro. I was playing Skyrim and my Logitech K300 keyboard went out. The Num Lock light was blinking off and on and the Windows 7 ding sound kept going off every second. Exited the game using my controller and saw USB not recognized? I forgot what it exactly said. Restarted and had a BIOS beep (one long beep) Still no keyboard. Unplugged it from the rear panel where it is supposed to be (where the kb and mouse logo is on the USB 2.0 ports) and put it back in and now its fine.
> 
> Why would that happen? My keyboard dieing? or my motherboard USB port is going out? Or just a random error? Never had it happen before.


Hmmm I remember having something similar...wasn't keyboard related though- mine was HD PVR2 related.
Nothing but Windows going mental lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Did you create the rapid start partition? For instance say you had 8GB of RAM and using GPT then run diskpart as admin and select the gpt disk.
> 
> 
> 
> lis dis
> sel dis (disk number of GPT disk)
> cre par pri size=8192 id=D3BFE2DE-3DAF-11DF-BA40-E3A556D89593
> exi
> Add alignment to the partition creation if necessary.


Got it working after using the above GUID, obviously had it wrong earlier. But I'm running into some weird issues with sleep in general - it's about 50/50 if it will start or go into boot loop. When it won't start normally I see the CPU LED lit up which is little odd. It double-boots and then restarts ok.


----------



## error-id10t

Just further on the above, I started getting both 133 and 109 BSOD, multiple times a day. Never had those before and as soon as I disabled fast startup they're gone again (this being separate from Rapid Start which had it's own problems for me).

Something not working with those setups. Using normal sleep alone works with no BSOD.


----------



## brimur

I tried the Intel Rapid start again and it seems to work now. Software installed and when I click Sleep it shuts down, starts again for a sec or two and then shuts down completely. The issue I have is that when I hit the power button again it starts up and says resuming windows and then takes 42 seconds to get to the desktop









When I do a cold boot it only takes 11 seconds! So I'm wondering what the issue might be!?!?


----------



## zeeton

I think PSU too and that has screwed bios up .Re zap bios to newest and check with multimeter the standby and main supply under load.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Something not working with those setups.


Sorry to hear of your problems, seems EFI still has a lot of work needed to get it up to speed. It's only been around like 10 years or something lol. I was really hoping things were going to be a lot more solid before the Haswell launch but maybe not









Interestingly the older 11.5 RAID EFI BIOS driver has inclusion for 8 series Lynx Point support but 11.6 does not. Not sure what to make of that, nothing probably.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm not sure what to blame, I've been running EFI (or GPT) for a long time.. before Win8. The only real change was updating the EFI ROM and of course disabling CSM once I moved to Win8. I haven't used sleep for a very long time so I don't know if it's just a problem with recent BIOS versions or Win8 or EFI or combination of things. PLL overvolt is off so that's not the issue and Prime and Memtest both run no problems.


----------



## ucode

Wish i could offer some help, hopefully you can workaround these problems for now. IIRC there were some sleep issues with the early P67's, even before PLL overvoltage was introduced.

What sort of BIOS post times are you seeing with that set up?

I have CSM disabled too for dual boot W7 / W8 however I notice the legacy Intel video OROM is still loaded and is not used only when ultra fast boot is enabled (Asrock board). Maybe the reason for it is for W7 as that will not get to the DT with ultra fast, also ultra fast disables the keyboard so not very helpful for own my setup.


----------



## brimur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure what to blame, I've been running EFI (or GPT) for a long time.. before Win8. The only real change was updating the EFI ROM and of course disabling CSM once I moved to Win8. I haven't used sleep for a very long time so I don't know if it's just a problem with recent BIOS versions or Win8 or EFI or combination of things. PLL overvolt is off so that's not the issue and Prime and Memtest both run no problems.


One of the things I noticed was I had to update the intel raid oprom in the asus bios in a different way to when I used GPT-UEFI. I couldnt understand why my system was sluggish and sometime crashing and then I noticed the Satadriver part of the bios was not updating when I updated CSM core. Once I did that there was no more sluggishness or crashing.


----------



## Electrochef

No updates in a while to the thread OP, have there really been no new drivers?


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> No updates in a while to the thread OP, have there really been no new drivers?


Was wondering that myself actually


----------



## error-id10t

There's Asmedia SATA driver 1.3.9.000 and Intel HD driver 9.17.10.2963 and Realtek driver 6.0.1.6828 and Atheros driver 10.0.0.222. Also heap of Intel INF (chipset) updates but I don't think they're for us - I haven't used them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> What sort of BIOS post times are you seeing with that set up?
> 
> I have CSM disabled too for dual boot W7 / W8 however I notice the legacy Intel video OROM is still loaded and is not used only when ultra fast boot is enabled (Asrock board). Maybe the reason for it is for W7 as that will not get to the DT with ultra fast, also ultra fast disables the keyboard so not very helpful for own my setup.


POST, I don't know it's too fast and doesn't show anything. Maybe 1-2 second, all I know is I need to spam the key to be able to get into BIOS. It could be made little faster still if we disabled all keyboard/mouse access making it similar (not sure if it's the same though) to the Asrock Ultra-fast.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't know it's too fast and doesn't show anything.


That's good.







Not so sure disabling the keyboard is a great idea though, so don't feel so bad about that. I'm out of here.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's Asmedia SATA driver 1.3.9.000 and Intel HD driver 9.17.10.2963 and Realtek driver 6.0.1.6828 and Atheros driver 10.0.0.222. Also heap of Intel INF (chipset) updates but I don't think they're for us - I haven't used them.
> POST, I don't know it's too fast and doesn't show anything. Maybe 1-2 second, all I know is I need to spam the key to be able to get into BIOS. It could be made little faster still if we disabled all keyboard/mouse access making it similar (not sure if it's the same though) to the Asrock Ultra-fast.


aren't all Realtek drivers the same? I mean, on their website they only have 1 download for the driver, so isn't any update an update for us?

Edit: Nevermind I just checked and the version is still R2.70


----------



## error-id10t

I think the R2.70 is the package but the driver itself is being updated .. is your driver that version?

BTW: throw in ME 8.1.30.1349 update.


----------



## paradoxum

Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver is updated too


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's Asmedia SATA driver 1.3.9.000 and Intel HD driver 9.17.10.2963 and Realtek driver 6.0.1.6828 and Atheros driver 10.0.0.222. Also heap of Intel INF (chipset) updates but I don't think they're for us - I haven't used them.
> POST, I don't know it's too fast and doesn't show anything. Maybe 1-2 second, all I know is I need to spam the key to be able to get into BIOS. It could be made little faster still if we disabled all keyboard/mouse access making it similar (not sure if it's the same though) to the Asrock Ultra-fast.


can you post links to the updated asmedia sata / atheros and intel INF chipset drivers? I can't find them anywhere


----------



## error-id10t

http://www.station-drivers.com/

Look into the specific tabs, asmedia etc.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/
> 
> Look into the specific tabs, asmedia etc.


I prefer to get them from the original sources.. do you know where that would be? and is the OP still active/updating the thread at all? the station-drivers.com downloads all have junk spam and crap in them, why not direct links to the source???

thanks anyway man


----------



## error-id10t

What do you mean junk and spam?

Basically what happens is that many people troll through various BIOS updates to see what the manufacturers update. When they identify a new driver, firmware they provide it. You can do this yourself of course using the tools around and checking the manufacturer sites.

Here's another site you can look at that is updated for SW.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

If you don't want to give these a try (totally up to you obviously) then my suggestion is to remain with what ASUS provides to you or retain what you find here even if some are more than likely sourced from the above 2 links anyway.. I don't know if the OP is around but I do remember the fight about providing drivers and people questioning this exact thing you're asking. To those, like I said, I suggest you grab them from ASUS only.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What do you mean junk and spam?
> 
> Basically what happens is that many people troll through various BIOS updates to see what the manufacturers update. When they identify a new driver, firmware they provide it. You can do this yourself of course using the tools around and checking the manufacturer sites.
> 
> Here's another site you can look at that is updated for SW.
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> 
> If you don't want to give these a try (totally up to you obviously) then my suggestion is to remain with what ASUS provides to you or retain what you find here even if some are more than likely sourced from the above 2 links anyway.. I don't know if the OP is around but I do remember the fight about providing drivers and people questioning this exact thing you're asking. To those, like I said, I suggest you grab them from ASUS only.


I don't know what you're rambling on for but nothing you said has any meaning to me, you don't even know the definition of the word troll, what the (deleted) are you talking about?


----------



## error-id10t

I learned the block feature today


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol good for you. Does it look like anyone else has answered for you, wonder why? Because unlike your selfish view of the world they know what those links might be and/or simply do what I advise you to do - stay away if you're scared..


That's how I felt when he replied to posts to me on the Intel OC'ing thread.
Ignore it "error"


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What do you mean junk and spam?
> 
> Basically what happens is that many people troll through various BIOS updates to see what the manufacturers update. When they identify a new driver, firmware they provide it. You can do this yourself of course using the tools around and checking the manufacturer sites.
> 
> Here's another site you can look at that is updated for SW.
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> 
> If you don't want to give these a try (totally up to you obviously) then my suggestion is to remain with what ASUS provides to you or retain what you find here even if some are more than likely sourced from the above 2 links anyway.. I don't know if the OP is around but I do remember the fight about providing drivers and people questioning this exact thing you're asking. To those, like I said, I suggest you grab them from ASUS only.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're rambling on for but nothing you said has any meaning to me, you don't even know the definition of the word troll, what the **** are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Trolling, as in fishing. He used the word in it's original sense.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lawl they see me trolling, they hatin' patrolling on OCN, these mods got me postin' dirty!

Where's my pay check from young money's record company? Haha


----------



## byomes

hello all, fairly new here.

I found a couple of people with similar problems with me but couldn't find a solution.

I have the p8z77-v pro paired with a 3770k. check sig for detailed info.
The problem is once I put my computer to sleep, sometimes it wont wake up. It will either show the login page and I loose function of keyboard + mouse or show a black screen with the cursor but no function. I have to manually power down using the pwr button or reset. The thing is, its only sometimes and it is really aggravating. Does it have to do with the cpu c-states?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> hello all, fairly new here.
> 
> I found a couple of people with similar problems with me but couldn't find a solution.
> 
> I have the p8z77-v pro paired with a 3770k. check sig for detailed info.
> The problem is once I put my computer to sleep, sometimes it wont wake up. It will either show the login page and I loose function of keyboard + mouse or show a black screen with the cursor but no function. I have to manually power down using the pwr button or reset. The thing is, its only sometimes and it is really aggravating. Does it have to do with the cpu c-states?


Hi there,
could do with your windows power options and hibernating/sleep of the HDD's
Have you tried disabling that?


----------



## byomes

Hm, I remember fiddling with power options once i first completed my build. But i shouldn't have set any ssd/hdd to completely shut off. And if that was the case, how am i able to wake from sleep sometimes?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> Hm, I remember fiddling with power options once i first completed my build. But i shouldn't have set any ssd/hdd to completely shut off. And if that was the case, how am i able to wake from sleep sometimes?


Just set it to "0 minutes = never" for the sleep HDD option.
No idea if this is the solution, but that's definitely one place to look.


----------



## cirial

I've been getting some BSOD lately upon bootup.. I cannot determine if its my Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD, or something on my P8Z77-V board.. anyone good any analyzing Windows dump files?

I was on 1606 bios, which I see is no longer on Asus support site, so I took the plunge and went with 1805.

In the meantime, can anyone give me any incite into these? BSODdump.zip


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Very helpful as I was looking for a driver I could not find & wholla. It was under my nose!


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> hello all, fairly new here.
> 
> I found a couple of people with similar problems with me but couldn't find a solution.
> 
> I have the p8z77-v pro paired with a 3770k. check sig for detailed info.
> The problem is once I put my computer to sleep, sometimes it wont wake up. It will either show the login page and I loose function of keyboard + mouse or show a black screen with the cursor but no function. I have to manually power down using the pwr button or reset. The thing is, its only sometimes and it is really aggravating. Does it have to do with the cpu c-states?


I have this same issue with my p8Z77-V, I think its the 1805 bios. At least it only started once I flashed to that version. And my rig doesn't even sleep - I can just leave it sitting there for ~12-15 hours with monitor off, turn it on and the damn thing is frozen. The only thing that helped really was to not have the monitor turn off after xmins, which kind of sucks.


----------



## brimur

Has anyone tried to get the WiFi Go to start the computer with WOL?


----------



## jjxaker

Bios 1617 ,1709 ,1805 for Deluxe not support my keyboard Roccat Isku and mause Roccat Kone XTD ,what to do








rolled back to version 1504 input devices started to work correctly ,but how to fix the problem on the new version of the BIOS(((


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> Bios 1617 ,1709 ,1805 for Deluxe not support my keyboard Roccat Isku and mause Roccat Kone XTD ,what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolled back to version 1504 input devices started to work correctly ,but how to fix the problem on the new version of the BIOS(((


I have this problem too. My keyboard spits out random keys if you put the cursor on an entry field, the fix is to unplug it once in the bios and then replug it back in and it should work fine then. annoying when you are constantly going back in to the bios to change things..


----------



## mkimbro

Ok, support people&#8230;&#8230; I need your help&#8230;.









I have an ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe (Rev1.02) motherboard with Bios 1805. I have an Intel 3770K CPU with Corsair H100i cooler. See attached signature.
My problem I am having, I want to set my CPU Clock to 4500Mhz I have set it to different multipliers and/or Bus Clock's and no matter what I do, it never shows in, i.e. CPUZ, AIDA64, SiSoftware to what I have set in the Bios. It is always a lower setting, about 200Mhz less or more.

Has anyone else run across issue? I know this is overclocking, but this should be conservative to overclocking, I would think. If you watch the Asus stuff on YouTube, and reviews on the internet, this should be a piece of cake for 4500MHz. What I'm not understanding, is why when you adjust the Multiplier in the Bios, why you get a different CPU clock, in Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit SP1?

I like the ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe, but I'm wondering if I should get something different, that doesn't have this issue, i.e. maybe the Maximus V Formula, or the GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH. Still not sure if purchaesing one of these would fix the CPU clock issue.

Please Help&#8230;


----------



## mkimbro

I hope this will make more sense.......



My setting in the Bios are as follow:

Core Speed: 4545
Multiplier: 44
Bus Speed: 103.3


----------



## error-id10t

It's the 17xx and 18xx BIOS that sucks, it does that. It does that for me too and it's even worse if you try and go back to factory settings (for me at least) - that won't happen, it all looks good in BIOS but boot up and it's still whatever Multi you used last time and it got stuck to using. Only way I can make it do that is by using the jumper to clear it all.


----------



## mkimbro

Thank you for the replay, I do appreciate the help&#8230; This is frustrating.

I know overclocking is not a perfect or guarantee. But really&#8230; when you look at website and/or youtube for ASUS motherboards, that tout you can overclock you system, especially "@" moderate settings you should not have to many problems.

But when your motherboard bios is set to one thing and software in windows 7 says something else&#8230; there's got to be something wrong.


----------



## error-id10t

Flash older BIOS and the problem should go away.. try 1617? Then come back when ASUS has updated and see if they've fixed it, their FTP site seems down (at least for me), maybe they're updating new BIOS files (one can wish).


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimur*
> 
> Has anyone tried to get the WiFi Go to start the computer with WOL?


i tried.. but with the asus app the WOL don't work.. with another app yes..


----------



## byomes

Just found an annoying problem with the realtek audio on the p8z77-v pro. I am using an optical cable from the mb to my z-5500, but once I plug in a headphone device into the receiver (z-5500) the audio gets cut off and I need to configure the output from the taskbar menu. And once I unplug my headphones, i need to reconfigure the device via taskbar menu and turn off/on the z-5500 to Is there a way to go around this to be automatic? Because this is just silly...


----------



## mkimbro

Error-id10t

Thank you for your response on this matter.

I submitted to a forum on HardOCP: ASUS Z77 Motherboards, and I got a response from Raja, at support from ASUS, kinda admitting, there's an issue, with the BCLK Freg adjustment resetting and or not setting up correctly. Should hopefully be a fix soon, but no time table.

Thank you again, for your help. Hop a fix soon.


----------



## raventerp

My first post, I hope this turns out well. I have the v pro. I just flashed bios from 1015 to 1504 which I've read is quite stable. Well my areca ARC-1222 raid card is not having its array mounted. The card is showing properly in device manager under disk drives and storage controllers but the volume under Windows 7 (64 bit) Disk Management represents it as Disk 0 Dynamic Invalid. If I select activate I get "this operation is not allowed on the invalid disk pack" I also tried offlining it and putting back online. No luck. The array shows as perfectly fine in the web interface for the card. I had loaded optimized defaults when I flashed the bios although I didn't remove the card during the flash (maybe I should have?) In any event, how do I get this array to mount? Areca tech support said to check with Asus and Asus has not responded. I really would like to stay with 1504 since it's newer and has good reviews. If not, then I'll down flash and see what happens. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrsmiles

bought a P8Z77-i Deluxe for the new sig rig, and i have to say im impressed.
one of the things i love the most right now is those wireless rings it comes with, i've never had such great wireless signal in my room with other usb adapters.
second thing im surprised by is the iGPU on this board, im able to play counter strike source at midwith some settings at high without any issues or lag, this thing will tide me over until i buy a 660ti on my next paycheck in two weeks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just an fyi igpu has nothing to do with the board, but the cpu


----------



## Greg.m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> Thank you for the replay, I do appreciate the help&#8230; This is frustrating.
> 
> I know overclocking is not a perfect or guarantee. But really&#8230; when you look at website and/or youtube for ASUS motherboards, that tout you can overclock you system, especially "@" moderate settings you should not have to many problems.
> 
> But when your motherboard bios is set to one thing and software in windows 7 says something else&#8230; there's got to be something wrong.


You could try and change the position of TPU switch. If somehow TPU is activated the board is automatically overclocking cpu, using 103 blck


----------



## mkimbro

Greg.m

Thank you, for the suggestion. I did try it, with it on and off. But I could not get it to be stable @ 100.0x45. If I off set it, it seems to work good.

I also found if the TPU is on, it seems to be more stable. For now I have my system set at 105.1x43;4521.

Would like to set this at 100.0x45;4500. If ASUS can get this issue resolved.

Again Thanks for the tip....


----------



## Electrochef

Is this thread ever going to get updated?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> Is this thread ever going to get updated?


SimpleTech - OP - Last Online: on 2/8/13


----------



## Camberwell

For anyone else having this issue:

I recently created a RAID0 array for my games just to give me some extra space, but it meant moving my CD drive and my eSATA front panel connection to the Asmedia SATA ports on my P8Z77-V Pro which were disabled in the BIOS.

I created the array without issue using the 11.7 IRST, however I saw that the IRST application would not load in Windows. After testing, and searching online for others with the same problem, it seems that the IRST application tries to control the Asmedia ports but of course cannot. If you disable the Asmedia ports in the BIOS, then the IRST application runs fine so it is definitely the Intel drivers.

I rolled back to several earlier driver versions with the same result, but I found the new 12.x IRST on Station Drivers. It's technically a Release Candidate, but it runs fine for me and solves the issue so I can enable the Asmedia ports and still use the IRST application in Windows. Hope this helps!


----------



## slippyjim

Hiya,

Well I was all set to go and get a Gigabyte Z77-d3h mobo tomorrow until they went out of stock!!!!!!!







so from the short list of available boards I can get is the ASUS P8Z77-V LX or ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 any good for overclocking a 3570K or should I wait for the Gigabyte to come back in stock (as everyone seems to love that board)?

Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't like asus so my vote would go to the the MSI M power or the Gigabyte one you had listed.


----------



## Radmanhs

does anyone know when there will be an update to the fan xpert? i had the prob where my frequency was always at max but everything else was normal

rig in sig... a lot of you guys should join at least one of my new clubs in my sig


----------



## Aparition

Mouse/Mice owners club?
so that is everyone?
Or are you talking about the freak your sister out kind of mice?


----------



## Radmanhs

its a computer mouse club, not like the ones those are intended for


----------



## par

I tried two P8Z77-I Deluxe, both with factory bios 0607 ..

both updating the bios have a problem with the bluethoot controller ..

after update, even if the BT controller is switched off from bios, windows continues to detect it .. with all bios after 0607 ..
if downgrade to 0607, instead everything works normally .. that is, when the controller is disabled in the bios, windows does not detect it.

I spoke of this problem, in this thread, in this post :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/910#post_18968998

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/910#post_18969913

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/920#post_18973623

someone else with the P8Z77-I DELUXE (perhaps with factory bios 0607) has noticed this?

I begin to think that it is a problem for all P8Z77-I DELUXE with factory bios 0607


----------



## claudekennilol

How do I lower the threshold of my cpu fan warning so I don't have to log in to the BIOS every single time I start up the machine?

should probably add that I have the p8z77-v pro board


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claudekennilol*
> 
> How do I lower the threshold of my cpu fan warning so I don't have to log in to the BIOS every single time I start up the machine?
> 
> should probably add that I have the p8z77-v pro board


go to monitoring tab/section of bios. there is a low rpm warning threshold value 500, 600 ,700 etc .

you can also set your CPU fan low duty cycle % (hence raising the low rpm speed ) .


----------



## getyasome

Question about stripe size for Raid 0.
2 Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120gb
64k or 128k ??? Or smaller.

Not a gamer just everyday usage.
I've been doing alot of reading on the web about the subject & I'm thinking 64k..

Please voice your opinion , I would like to see what you think.

Thanks...


----------



## Electrochef

Stick with 128k, honestly if there was a stripe of 512k I'd recommend that also.
No need to go lower.


----------



## Futzy

I'm currently running this 2x4gb kit on my z77pro/3570k, would this 2x8gb kit be compatible to fill the other slots? I see the timing is different on the 16gb kit but could I just clock them to the same level?


----------



## claudekennilol

Thanks, I'd been there before, but didn't realize that you could scroll down so I missed that option before.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> I'm currently running this 2x4gb kit on my z77pro/3570k, would this 2x8gb kit be compatible to fill the other slots? I see the timing is different on the 16gb kit but could I just clock them to the same level?


of what i know, they have to be the same size, so you could only use one of the kits

*cough* join my clubs *cough*


----------



## EaglePC

Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe you all know if the onboard wireless can handle 100Mbps down/ 8Mbps up
?


----------



## par

UP, especially for P8Z77-I DELUXE owners!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I tried two P8Z77-I Deluxe, both with factory bios 0607 ..
> 
> both updating the bios have a problem with the bluethoot controller ..
> 
> after update, even if the BT controller is switched off from bios, windows continues to detect it .. with all bios after 0607 ..
> if downgrade to 0607, instead everything works normally .. that is, when the controller is disabled in the bios, windows does not detect it.
> 
> I spoke of this problem, in this thread, in this post :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/910#post_18968998
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/910#post_18969913
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-14/920#post_18973623
> 
> someone else with the P8Z77-I DELUXE (perhaps with factory bios 0607) has noticed this?
> 
> I begin to think that it is a problem for all P8Z77-I DELUXE with factory bios 0607


----------



## Trojita

I have a problem where I'm trying to fix a copy of Windows 7 on my machine but the OS won't show on the drive possibly because drivers need loaded to see the OS on the SATA Drive. I tried to insert the CD that came with the Asus Z77 LK, but I couldn't find the driver to load (There is a lot of folders and there isn't an option for Windows to search for the file for you). Is the driver I need the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver in the OP? Should I download, unzip, and burn it to a CD to use it? Would a USB Stick work?


----------



## paradoxum

is this going to get updated ever? any new intel stuff out?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> is this going to get updated ever? any new intel stuff out?


SimpleTech seems to have left, (Last Online: on 2/8/13) so I doubt it. If anyone wants to step up to the plate as new OP, PM me, and I'll see if it can happen.


----------



## keiko1

Hi folks . I have an asus p8z77v-pro board running the 1015 bios . I installed an icybox usb front panel to my build and now for some reason when i boot up my asus flash screen has gone? So im unsure when to press del to enter the bios ? Whats the best way to get it back should i update the bios will that bring it back ? or clear the cmos . Any ideas wellcome thanks







EDIT ok guys solved it . id put my monitor into the second gpu slot and it wasnt displaying boot screen . thanks


----------



## MattyMatt

The Intel USB3 driver for Windows 8. Generally people complain about speed. Yesterday I was just hoping it would read my drive.

It has been mentioned in this thread, but no solution was posted (as far as I can tell). Because Win 8 has a native USB3 driver, Intel won't release theirs. Which is dumb, since it makes those USB3 ports usable.
I have the P77V -Deluxe or whatever. I'm putting together are revamped rig and I thought, hey, why not try this Windows 8 I got? I've liked it enough on other computers. This is the mistake, but I don't want to buy another Win7 copy...
Now I don't know about you guys, but I have a large external that I copy backups to in case my internal drives fail. It's 3TB and USB3 (I don't know if this part matters), so it gets the three last backups. The Intel ports will not read it. Asus ports are fine and dandy. See with the Intel ports, I get the recognition sound, it pops up in USB and devices, sometimes even in disk management, but never have I been able to access it. It is a large drive, so it isn't exactly instant, but eventually it vanishes from devices because it spins down and turns off.
All my other stuff is USB2, but I think it is purely size related, because the ports work fine for every thing else that I have, all of which is smaller than 1TB. Did I mention that the Intel USB2 ports also won't read the drive? Fun times.

So the Intel driver doesn't work on Windows 8, but without it, my front panel USB3 will become instantly useless.

After much looking and getting mostly results about installing Windows 8 on a 3TB drive, I finally thought to myself, hell, this driver package has INF files. That's basically a universal installer. If I can alter it enough, I should be able to install it. I open the file and thought to myself, I am too tired for this, so instead, I turned to google and found that someone had already done this. Not only that, it is a longer process than I imagined.

Here is a legible guide based on a guide by a legend named ekko.

My 3TB drive is now recognised on all USB3 ports, Intel or Asus! The USB2 ports still don't recognise it, but that's OK. I was only hoping to compare speeds. I was so happy. Too bad I still have to reload windows a few times before this is all done...

EDIT: If this could be added to the OP, that would be great.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> The Intel USB3 driver for Windows 8. Generally people complain about speed. Yesterday I was just hoping it would read my drive.
> 
> It has been mentioned in this thread, but no solution was posted (as far as I can tell). Because Win 8 has a native USB3 driver, Intel won't release theirs. Which is dumb, since it makes those USB3 ports usable.
> I have the P77V -Deluxe or whatever. I'm putting together are revamped rig and I thought, hey, why not try this Windows 8 I got? I've liked it enough on other computers. This is the mistake, but I don't want to buy another Win7 copy...
> Now I don't know about you guys, but I have a large external that I copy backups to in case my internal drives fail. It's 3TB and USB3 (I don't know if this part matters), so it gets the three last backups. The Intel ports will not read it. Asus ports are fine and dandy. See with the Intel ports, I get the recognition sound, it pops up in USB and devices, sometimes even in disk management, but never have I been able to access it. It is a large drive, so it isn't exactly instant, but eventually it vanishes from devices because it spins down and turns off.
> All my other stuff is USB2, but I think it is purely size related, because the ports work fine for every thing else that I have, all of which is smaller than 1TB. Did I mention that the Intel USB2 ports also won't read the drive? Fun times.
> 
> So the Intel driver doesn't work on Windows 8, but without it, my front panel USB3 will become instantly useless.
> 
> After much looking and getting mostly results about installing Windows 8 on a 3TB drive, I finally thought to myself, hell, this driver package has INF files. That's basically a universal installer. If I can alter it enough, I should be able to install it. I open the file and thought to myself, I am too tired for this, so instead, I turned to google and found that someone had already done this. Not only that, it is a longer process than I imagined.
> 
> Here is a legible guide based on a guide by a legend named ekko.
> 
> My 3TB drive is now recognised on all USB3 ports, Intel or Asus! The USB2 ports still don't recognise it, but that's OK. I was only hoping to compare speeds. I was so happy. Too bad I still have to reload windows a few times before this is all done...
> 
> EDIT: If this could be added to the OP, that would be great.


Thanks for this.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> SimpleTech seems to have left, (Last Online: on 2/8/13) so I doubt it. If anyone wants to step up to the plate as new OP, PM me, and I'll see if it can happen.


I see.. far too little time on my hands to handle something like this, and don't know most of the places to find a ton of the drivers. If anyone steps in thans in advance.


----------



## SimpleTech

Happy Easter everyone! I'm back and will be finishing updating the OP later today.

On a side note, I think I broke the OP because nothing is showing (at least for me).







Fixed it.


----------



## alancsalt

Good News Week.









I inserted MattyMatt's Win8-USB3 fix in post two.
Your thread, your call.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> The Intel USB3 driver for Windows 8.


Thanks for this. I was taking a look because the .inf files he has are from the older version and then compared this against the instructions the original person provided. There are few differences; these .inf files retain the catalog file entry while instructions tell us to remove it and NTAMD64 hasn't been added under Manufacturer line?

Anyhow, can someone tell me what date it shows for you using this method in the Device Manager? I updated the .inf files for the newer version manually and it appears to work ok - the version is now 1.07.248 but the date is still from 04/12/2012?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good News Week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted MattyMatt's Win8-USB3 fix in post two.
> Your thread, your call.


That's fine. I added a link next to the Intel driver for those who are using Windows 8.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for this. I was taking a look because the .inf files he has are from the older version and then compared this against the instructions the original person provided. There are few differences; these .inf files retain the catalog file entry while instructions tell us to remove it and NTAMD64 hasn't been added under Manufacturer line?
> 
> Anyhow, can someone tell me what date it shows for you using this method in the Device Manager? I updated the .inf files for the newer version manually and it appears to work ok - the version is now 1.07.248 but the date is still from 04/12/2012?


I basically just followed the directions and manually edited the newer .inf files myself. My results are here. I think 4 December 2012 is the correct date for the 1.07.248 drivers, so I believe you did it correctly.

For reference, here are the relevant lines for my "iusb3hub.inf" file. It should be the same for the "iusb3xhc.inf" file as well (save for a few minor differences).

Code:



Code:


;=============================================================================
;
; Copyright (c) Intel Corporation (2010-2011).
;
; INTEL MAKES NO WARRANTY OF ANY KIND REGARDING THE CODE.  THIS CODE IS
; LICENSED ON AN "AS IS" BASIS AND INTEL WILL NOT PROVIDE ANY SUPPORT,
; ASSISTANCE, INSTALLATION, TRAINING OR OTHER SERVICES.  INTEL DOES NOT
; PROVIDE ANY UPDATES, ENHANCEMENTS OR EXTENSIONS.  INTEL SPECIFICALLY
; DISCLAIMS ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY, NONINFRINGEMENT, FITNESS FOR ANY
; PARTICULAR PURPOSE, OR ANY OTHER WARRANTY.  Intel disclaims all liability,
; including liability for infringement of any proprietary rights, relating to
; use of the code. No license, express or implied, by estoppel or otherwise,
; to any intellectual property rights is granted herein.
;
;=============================================================================

[Version]
Signature="$Windows NT$"
Class=USB
ClassGuid={36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
Provider=Intel(R) Corporation
CatalogFile=iusb3hub.cat
DriverVer=12/04/2012,1.0.7.248

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir      = 12
IUsb3HubModel.CopyList = 12

[SourceDisksNames]
1=%DiskId1%

[SourceDisksFiles]
iusb3hub.sys=1

[PackageInfo]
Name=iusb3hub

[Manufacturer]
Intel(R) Corporation = Intel, NTAMD64, NTAMD64.6.1, NTAMD64.6.2

[Intel]
%IUsb3HubDeviceDescRoot% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\ROOT_HUB30
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc01% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_01
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc02% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_02
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc03% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_03
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc04% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09

[Intel.NTAMD64]
%IUsb3HubDeviceDescRoot% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\ROOT_HUB30
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc01% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_01
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc02% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_02
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc03% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_03
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc04% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09

[Intel.NTAMD64.6.1]
%IUsb3HubDeviceDescRoot% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\ROOT_HUB30
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc01% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_01
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc02% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_02
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc03% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_03
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc04% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09

[Intel.NTAMD64.6.2] 
%IUsb3HubDeviceDescRoot% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\ROOT_HUB30
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc01% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_01
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc02% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_02
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc03% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09&SUBCLASS_00&PROT_03
%IUsb3HubDeviceDesc04% = IUsb3HubModel, IUSB3\CLASS_09

Using what I had above and following the directions on the page (basically just rebooting into Windows w/o driver enforcement enabled and manually updating the driver for the host controller and then rebooting again w/o driver enforcement and there will be an "unknown device" which needs to be installed: it is the USB 3.0 hub) I was able to get V1.07.248 of the driver installed (driver date is 4 December 2012).


----------



## error-id10t

Ah, thanks for checking/confirming.


----------



## paradoxum

so is it OK to use the .inf files that are posted here? http://plugable.com/2012/12/01/windows-8-and-intel-usb-3-0-host-controllers or are they old? anyone mind uploading their pre-edited ones if there are any?

and what exactly does this give us over the default microsoft drivers, better performance/speed over the USB3.0? seems a bit weird that they won't release them because MS has their own.. I don't really understand that(??)


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> so is it OK to use the .inf files that are posted here? http://plugable.com/2012/12/01/windows-8-and-intel-usb-3-0-host-controllers or are they old? anyone mind uploading their pre-edited ones if there are any?
> 
> and what exactly does this give us over the default microsoft drivers, better performance/speed over the USB3.0? seems a bit weird that they won't release them because MS has their own.. I don't really understand that(??)


Only one thing changed (that I could find) and that's the date and driver revision. Just change those to match the new ones. I.e. this line: DriverVer=12/04/2012,1.0.7.248


----------



## Radmanhs

Hey, if you guys want to check it out, i made an overclocking guide

Give me some of your feedback


----------



## error-id10t

There's new ASMedia SATA driver (DriverVer=01/10/2013,1.3.4.001).

Also new USB3 drivers incase you want to do the .inf mod to get them onto your Win8 (1.0.8.251).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Told you guys to wait for simple tech! Glad to have you back bro


----------



## error-id10t

Another ME driver update.

This is what mine shows now (I think this only updated LMS and I stop these as services anyway).
Quote:


> BIOS Version: 1805
> MEBx Version: Not available
> Gbe Version: 1.5
> VendorID: 8086
> PCH Version: 4
> FW Version: 8.1.30.1350
> UNS Version: Not Available
> LMS Version: 9.0.0.1323
> MEI Driver Version: 9.0.0.1287
> Wireless Hardware Version: Not Available
> Wireless Driver Version: Not Available


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/6:*

Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6865)


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/8:*

Realtek High Definition Driver: R2.71 (6.0.1.6873)


----------



## gizmo83

Hi guys. I bought a p8z77 ws and im waiting that arrive. This mobo run fine or not?


----------



## error-id10t

So station drives lists few new BIOS version but I can't find them on ASUS.. does anyone else see anything new?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So station drives lists few new BIOS version but I can't find them on ASUS.. does anyone else see anything new?


Seems some of the P8Z77 models have been released 1908 bios , like M and V pro/thunderbolt , but not V pro or V deluxe .

I be careful DL one of those unless feedback its right one an works .

Edit: I think that site mislabeled it pro instead of pro/thunderbolt , just look at thunderbolt bios they only go to 1708


----------



## Wolferin

For P8Z77-V Version 1908 is also released - look here


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> For P8Z77-V Version 1908 is also released - look here


Cool


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, looks like there updating the rest .
here is for V PRO

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V+PRO&os=&hashedid=euntYpCDv4qZjTYS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup latests ones out for the sabertooth:

Version 1908
Description SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1908
1.Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
2.Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot
3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
File Size
4.41 (MBytes) 2013/04/11 update
Download from
Global (DLM) Global

I'm not going to update though - seems pointless to me.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also new USB3 drivers incase you want to do the .inf mod to get them onto your Win8 (1.0.8.251).


Here are the contents of both files for Win8 with the intel USB3 drivers (1.0.8.251):

http://pastebin.com/xpsGb17V - iusb3hub.inf

http://pastebin.com/FZ62SksW - iusb3xhc.inf

Follow this guide to install them and use those files instead of the ones on that page.

After installing them my USB file transfers went from being awful to blazing fast, there is definitely something wrong with the pre-installed windows drivers. Why do they not allow the installation of these official intel ones without having to manually edit the files?


----------



## paradoxum

Does anyone know where you can get the latest Wifi / Bluetooth drivers for the MVF? They're not in the first post at all and I have no idea where the source of them would be.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get the latest Wifi / Bluetooth drivers for the MVF? They're not in the first post at all and I have no idea where the source of them would be.


Here you go:

Latest Bluetooth (V12.0.0.5400)
Latest Wifi (V6.30.95.29)

Source


----------



## SimpleTech

Sorry I haven't updated the OP. I've been extremely busy trying to get things done around the house (currently getting an electrician to wire up some outlets in my basement).

I probably won't be able to update everything until this Friday. But I'm starting to think it may be easier to let someone else manage the OP.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Latest Bluetooth (V12.0.0.5400)
> Latest Wifi (V6.30.95.29)
> 
> Source


The wifi driver seems fine, but when I install the bluetooth one the driver version in device manager is still "12.0.0.4605"


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> The wifi driver seems fine, but when I install the bluetooth one the driver version in device manager is still "12.0.0.4605"


Don't worry about it. The drivers don't update to the latest "release version" sometimes because the hardware is all a little different.


----------



## wcndave

Hi there, first post on this forum. I read to page 40, and need to post now in case I never get to the end...

I am a computer person, however I have never attempted or understood overclocking, so I am coming at it from the POV of a person who wants to get the most out of a computer, without needing a degree in CPU terminology, and without bricking anything... I am not going to LAN parties or anything, but I do a lot of video processing so would like to get more out of my equipment.

I have built a MAME cab (see my rigs) and found that 3D games like Tekken were not playable with my old setup (a cheap old computer to play 10-20 year old games right...wrong....)

So I am now starting to dabble. I am getting a new main house computer too, so figured I would take the opportunity to test and learn before purchase.

As a noob to this, I am so far *only* using the auto tune, as even after 40 pages and reading a guide on OC, not sure what everything is/means/does.

On my MAME rig, I am getting the following results (Temps are cores0-4 from CPUID and voltages are CPU VCORE also from CPUID and CPU-Z)

Stock:

Idle: 1,604 MHz @ 0.792 v and 11-22 deg C
Load (IBT Very High): 3,610 MHz @ 0.984 v 40-50 deg C

Multiplier = 44

Idle: 1,648 MHz @ 1.016 v and 11-23 deg C
Load (IBT Very High): 4,532 MHz @ 1.224 v 70-82 deg C
Load (P95): 4,533 MHz @ 1.24 v and 60-70 deg C
Given I don't need to find the limits of OC'ing (seemed 45x was unstable so 44 is enough of a boost for me), What I'd like to know is:

Are these numbers ok, or does auto tune do something that will shorten the life of my chip (eg high voltage)?
Under CPUID HW Monitor i Have package power at 83 w, however in CPU-Z it says Max TDP 77w, am I overpowering this?
I see some values in HWM that concern me: CPUTIN: 127C, TMPIN3 156C, AUXTIN 127C, TMPIN4 153C. these are only under the max cols, eg AUXTIN at the time of IBT was 2C... are these a problem?
My RAM is 1600 MHz, however in CPU-Z under timings it shows "Max Bandwith" 667 MHz and Timings table shows XMP-1600 = 800MHz. is something wrong there?

I have pictures of all of these if that helps.

Many thanks, and I look forward to some stress-free overclocking with all the things you've written so far, and are going to write


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcndave*
> 
> Hi there, first post on this forum. I read to page 40, and need to post now in case I never get to the end...
> 
> I am a computer person, however I have never attempted or understood overclocking, so I am coming at it from the POV of a person who wants to get the most out of a computer, without needing a degree in CPU terminology, and without bricking anything... I am not going to LAN parties or anything, but I do a lot of video processing so would like to get more out of my equipment.
> 
> I have built a MAME cab (see my rigs) and found that 3D games like Tekken were not playable with my old setup (a cheap old computer to play 10-20 year old games right...wrong....)
> 
> So I am now starting to dabble. I am getting a new main house computer too, so figured I would take the opportunity to test and learn before purchase.
> 
> As a noob to this, I am so far *only* using the auto tune, as even after 40 pages and reading a guide on OC, not sure what everything is/means/does.
> 
> On my MAME rig, I am getting the following results (Temps are cores0-4 from CPUID and voltages are CPU VCORE also from CPUID and CPU-Z)
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Idle: 1,604 MHz @ 0.792 v and 11-22 deg C
> 
> One thing I would do is if using auto-OC I would go through bios setting and see what it changed , if it changed for example block to 105+ that might not be good thing .
> Load (IBT Very High): 3,610 MHz @ 0.984 v 40-50 deg C
> 
> Multiplier = 44
> 
> Idle: 1,648 MHz @ 1.016 v and 11-23 deg C
> Load (IBT Very High): 4,532 MHz @ 1.224 v 70-82 deg C
> Load (P95): 4,533 MHz @ 1.24 v and 60-70 deg C
> Given I don't need to find the limits of OC'ing (seemed 45x was unstable so 44 is enough of a boost for me), What I'd like to know is:
> 
> Are these numbers ok, or does auto tune do something that will shorten the life of my chip (eg high voltage)?
> Under CPUID HW Monitor i Have package power at 83 w, however in CPU-Z it says Max TDP 77w, am I overpowering this?
> I see some values in HWM that concern me: CPUTIN: 127C, TMPIN3 156C, AUXTIN 127C, TMPIN4 153C. these are only under the max cols, eg AUXTIN at the time of IBT was 2C... are these a problem?
> My RAM is 1600 MHz, however in CPU-Z under timings it shows "Max Bandwith" 667 MHz and Timings table shows XMP-1600 = 800MHz. is something wrong there?
> 
> I have pictures of all of these if that helps.
> 
> Many thanks, and I look forward to some stress-free overclocking with all the things you've written so far, and are going to write


This is only my opinion but there two way to do it basically .

You either go easy, low OC (like up to 4.2 with leaving everything on auto and just raise multiplier , of course you still need to check voltage and temps but this "should" work very safely (low voltage/low temps so it no OC experience needed .

The other way is to do it like in Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide , you setup bios options and bump up multiplier and test, check etc .

That said your voltage for speed seem fine, especially if you used auto- OC as many times it will set voltage on high side .

Just make sure you don't get any error (WHEA ) in event viewer (test under load with prime95 and see if any are generated )

On the HWmonitor those crazy values are probably your MB not support them or HWmonitor .

My CPUin and Auxin are like yours .

One thing to do if you use the auto-OC is check what it changed, some things you might not want like higher Bclock


----------



## wcndave

So you think that my voltage is safe and not going to damage anything?

I am happy with my OC, at 4.4 for a 3.4 CPU seems like a good deal.

I was wondering if I ought to keep now manually dropping voltage until it's not stable, then go back one, or if I ought to find highest stable and back off on multiplier, or if the auto was just bad cos it's easy but melts your CPU quicker etc....

I checked out that guide, and there's so many things like offset, LLC C-values etc, get's complicated. and different values seem to do different things under different circumstances, so I though i might represent the main "power" PC market with a simple auto OCing.

I have run prime for a few hours, and IBT too, however not checked for WHEA errors, so will do that now.

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcndave*
> 
> Hi there, first post on this forum. I read to page 40, and need to post now in case I never get to the end...
> 
> I am a computer person, however I have never attempted or understood overclocking, so I am coming at it from the POV of a person who wants to get the most out of a computer, without needing a degree in CPU terminology, and without bricking anything... I am not going to LAN parties or anything, but I do a lot of video processing so would like to get more out of my equipment.
> 
> I have built a MAME cab (see my rigs) and found that 3D games like Tekken were not playable with my old setup (a cheap old computer to play 10-20 year old games right...wrong....)
> 
> So I am now starting to dabble. I am getting a new main house computer too, so figured I would take the opportunity to test and learn before purchase.
> 
> As a noob to this, I am so far *only* using the auto tune, as even after 40 pages and reading a guide on OC, not sure what everything is/means/does.
> 
> On my MAME rig, I am getting the following results (Temps are cores0-4 from CPUID and voltages are CPU VCORE also from CPUID and CPU-Z)
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Idle: 1,604 MHz @ 0.792 v and 11-22 deg C
> Load (IBT Very High): 3,610 MHz @ 0.984 v 40-50 deg C
> 
> Multiplier = 44
> 
> Idle: 1,648 MHz @ 1.016 v and 11-23 deg C
> Load (IBT Very High): 4,532 MHz @ 1.224 v 70-82 deg C
> Load (P95): 4,533 MHz @ 1.24 v and 60-70 deg C
> Given I don't need to find the limits of OC'ing (seemed 45x was unstable so 44 is enough of a boost for me), What I'd like to know is:
> 
> Are these numbers ok, or does auto tune do something that will shorten the life of my chip (eg high voltage)?
> Under CPUID HW Monitor i Have package power at 83 w, however in CPU-Z it says Max TDP 77w, am I overpowering this?
> I see some values in HWM that concern me: CPUTIN: 127C, TMPIN3 156C, AUXTIN 127C, TMPIN4 153C. these are only under the max cols, eg AUXTIN at the time of IBT was 2C... are these a problem?
> My RAM is 1600 MHz, however in CPU-Z under timings it shows "Max Bandwith" 667 MHz and Timings table shows XMP-1600 = 800MHz. is something wrong there?
> 
> I have pictures of all of these if that helps.
> 
> Many thanks, and I look forward to some stress-free overclocking with all the things you've written so far, and are going to write


Hey man - I suggest you read the OP of this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

You should be good to go from there on.

However relating to your questions quickly:
1. Numbers are OK - but you have to find what your chip needs (voltage wise) - could need a lot more volts if unstable, or need nothing more.
2. I wouldn't worry about software telling you the wattage...I have completely wrong voltage readings for my PSU
3. I would use core temp rather than HWM for temps
4. Ram works like that as it is dual channel ram - so 800x2 = 1600mhz









As I said, go to the intel OCing thread, you'll find all the if no you need for a stable OC and how to test it - if you have any further questions after that, post them on that thread, and either Swag, justanoldman or myself will answer you (if not others)







!


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Don't worry about it. The drivers don't update to the latest "release version" sometimes because the hardware is all a little different.


ah I see. thanks anyway







do you know the original source so I can keep an eye on it for further updates?


----------



## wcndave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man - I suggest you read the OP of this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> 
> You should be good to go from there on.
> 
> However relating to your questions quickly:
> 1. Numbers are OK - but you have to find what your chip needs (voltage wise) - could need a lot more volts if unstable, or need nothing more.
> 2. I wouldn't worry about software telling you the wattage...I have completely wrong voltage readings for my PSU
> 3. I would use core temp rather than HWM for temps
> 4. Ram works like that as it is dual channel ram - so 800x2 = 1600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, go to the intel OCing thread, you'll find all the if no you need for a stable OC and how to test it - if you have any further questions after that, post them on that thread, and either Swag, justanoldman or myself will answer you (if not others)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks for that. I have read that post, however it was about manual OCing, and I read things like LLC + offset means voltage goes up in some cases when idle, but higher voltage + higher offset is not good.. etc etc which left my head in a twirl.

I guess I just wanted to check that given my numbers, were they in a safe range, and is using the auto OC ing feature regarded as safe, as in the old days it was definitely not...

I was using core temp too, however as the numbers were the same, it made easier screenshots (which i didn't include in the end)

So thanks for confirming my numbers won't melt my CPU!

is there some separate process for overclocking RAM? A getting started post like the one you linked to would be great.

Thanks again guys

EDIT: just noticed that someone wrote about bClock being affected, which i have no idea what it is, or why it might be bad, or what it should be.... so that's a good example of there being lots to this...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcndave*
> 
> Thanks for that. I have read that post, however it was about manual OCing, and I read things like LLC + offset means voltage goes up in some cases when idle, but higher voltage + higher offset is not good.. etc etc which left my head in a twirl.
> 
> I guess I just wanted to check that given my numbers, were they in a safe range, and is using the auto OC ing feature regarded as safe, as in the old days it was definitely not...
> 
> I was using core temp too, however as the numbers were the same, it made easier screenshots (which i didn't include in the end)
> 
> So thanks for confirming my numbers won't melt my CPU!
> 
> is there some separate process for overclocking RAM? A getting started post like the one you linked to would be great.
> 
> Thanks again guys
> 
> EDIT: just noticed that someone wrote about bClock being affected, which i have no idea what it is, or why it might be bad, or what it should be.... so that's a good example of there being lots to this...


OC'ing isn't as complicated as you think.
If you see that link copy and paste all the settings, but just adjusting the CPU voltage and ram settings to yours - you should be 90% on your way there.
The whole point is to get it stable - and getting it stable is the hardest part. In other words requires a lot of time and persistence testing your OC is fully stable (ie 24hr of prime 90% blend)

OC'ing ram....I wouldn't even bother to be honest - but you can do - I don't have a link for that.
Just a side note: Always do one thing at a time - so do your CPU OC first, then move unto your RAM (if you really want to that is - I left my RAM to stock)


----------



## error-id10t

Auto tune you've used will raise BCLK, that's why you see the clock you see even though you're using 44x Multi (44 x 103). Personally I don't think it's bad but basically it will raise the clock speed of various items (including your RAM) so you may find instability due to this alone. This is why it's simply easier to leave it at 100.

The OC thread is good, just don't read into it too much as there are only few values that matter. Once you have those then you can change the other values (like start disabling iGPU etc that you don't use.. assumption there). I personally use Manual method with C states enabled (I can't use Offset method and C stated enabled as I need too much volts for load).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, looks like there updating the rest .
> here is for V PRO
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V+PRO&os=&hashedid=euntYpCDv4qZjTYS


thanks for that! and just incase anyone cares; the igpu doesn't go flonky with this . .


----------



## wcndave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The whole point is to get it stable - and getting it stable is the hardest part. In other words requires a lot of time and persistence testing your OC is fully stable (ie 24hr of prime 90% blend)


Yes, I see that getting it stable is the tough part. That's why I was hoping I could AutoTune to a point well within a safe margin, run Prime for a few hours, and then leave it.
If it crashes, and I have to lower it, so be it. If it slowly melted my CPU over 3 months, that would be bad







Seems I am ok from what you guys are saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Auto tune you've used will raise BCLK, that's why you see the clock you see even though you're using 44x Multi (44 x 103). Personally I don't think it's bad but basically it will raise the clock speed of various items (including your RAM) so you may find instability due to this alone. This is why it's simply easier to leave it at 100.


OK, so I have in effect OC'd the RAM slightly. I could change to 100 and increase to 45, however I'd kind of like to see that auto does it's thing.

I think there are a lot of people out there who would take advantage of safe OCing, if it was really easy, however don't want to get their head around the stuff like below...

I am sure it's not that hard, just I have enough things to do already, like testing the OC with some 3D MAME stuff...









Thanks again everyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The OC thread is good, just don't read into it too much as there are only few values that matter. Once you have those then you can change the other values (like start disabling iGPU etc that you don't use.. assumption there). I personally use Manual method with C states enabled (I can't use Offset method and C stated enabled as I need too much volts for load).


----------



## Edkiefer

I haven't looked at drivers in long time , I am pretty much up to date with respect to what Asus shows on drivers on there site .
The drivers on first page here (and if you check online ) are a lot newer .

My question is are these listed on first page tested to run ok or there just latest drivers available but untested ?

Sometimes there compatibility issues . I am going to guess the Intel stuff probably ok but things like audio driver I am not so sure .

Edit: anyone know why the Asus audio driver updates are 2x size of ones from Realtek , R2.71 ?


----------



## Electrochef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I haven't looked at drivers in long time , I am pretty much up to date with respect to what Asus shows on drivers on there site .
> The drivers on first page here (and if you check online ) are a lot newer .
> 
> My question is are these listed on first page tested to run ok or there just latest drivers available but untested ?
> 
> Sometimes there compatibility issues . I am going to guess the Intel stuff probably ok but things like audio driver I am not so sure .
> 
> Edit: anyone know why the Asus audio driver updates are 2x size of ones from Realtek , R2.71 ?


Honestly no clue, but the Realtek ones are perfect and will work just fine.
I think its just different compression methods.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> Honestly no clue, but the Realtek ones are perfect and will work just fine.
> I think its just different compression methods.


Asus includes both x86 and x64 for all supported versions of Windows (2K through 8), while the Realtek ones only include either A.) both architectures for either 7/8 or 2K/XP/2003 or B.) only one architecture for either 7/8 or 2K/XP/2003. That is essentially why Asus's file is twice as big. Essentially however, they are the same drivers.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Asus includes both x86 and x64 for all supported versions of Windows (2K through 8), while the Realtek ones only include either A.) both architectures for either 7/8 or 2K/XP/2003 or B.) only one architecture for either 7/8 or 2K/XP/2003. That is essentially why Asus's file is twice as big. Essentially however, they are the same drivers.


Ok that make sence it is 64bit for vista , win7 and win8 only

Edit: seems to be ok .


----------



## error-id10t

Just wondering if that ME driver is applicable for us. Considering nobody can get any of the 9.x firmware versions to install on our platforms and Intel installs up-to 9.0.0.1287, it's possible the newer version doesn't work as expected..

It's not like the chipset versions where they do nothing anymore (ie: ignores instead of installing over).


----------



## Edkiefer

I would not worry about ME , as I don't think it is even used my most home users .


----------



## Freudenberger

hi does anybody have the newest bios 1707 for asus maximus v extreme inlude the newste ORom 12.6.0.1028. or are they already updated?


----------



## jsterling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freudenberger*
> 
> hi does anybody have the newest bios 1707 for asus maximus v extreme inlude the newste ORom 12.6.0.1028. or are they already updated?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom


----------



## smartguy044

has anyone ran into a problem on lk board with using the a1 or b1 channels for memory. everytime i put a stick in one of those channels my comp never loads up. the dramm led continuously lights up then it reboot and do it again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Either board is faulty or the ram is.
Usually it's the board if it works in the other slots


----------



## smartguy044

thanks thats what i figured haha lucky me


----------



## ExpertTrigger

Hey Guys, I bought a Asus P8Z77-V PRO and I have a question. The manual states that all fan headers are PWM controlled but other places state that olny the two CPU fan headers are PWM controlled. Which should I believe? The reason I ask is that I'm running Noctua NF-F12's which are PWM fans off of CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2. Could I hurt these fans by running them from the other headers?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExpertTrigger*
> 
> Hey Guys, I bought a Asus P8Z77-V PRO and I have a question. The manual states that all fan headers are PWM controlled but other places state that olny the two CPU fan headers are PWM controlled. Which should I believe? The reason I ask is that I'm running Noctua NF-F12's which are PWM fans off of CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2. Could I hurt these fans by running them from the other headers?


I can't see why it should be a problem.
You'll be able to see if they work or not if they adjust their RPM with load (monitor that via HWM)


----------



## Edkiefer

I could be wrong but I think the CPU_fan headers only support PWM fan as far as adjusting them in bios and fan expert software .






Some info on fans .

So I think it would give full speed with 3 wire fans .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I could be wrong but I think the CPU_fan headers only support PWM fan as far as adjusting them in bios and fan expert software .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some info on fans .
> 
> So I think it would give full speed with 3 wire fans .


On my Z77 I have adjustable fan speeds, with only 3 pin SP120's on the 4pin mobo slots.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On my Z77 I have adjustable fan speeds, with only 3 pin SP120's on the 4pin mobo slots.


So do i on the chassis fan headers, if you watch the vid he says PWM is only supported on the CPU ones .

I have not tested running a 3 wire on the CPU header fan , it sounds like you won't get variable rate but maybe he means only in Fan expert app .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Probably only when that app...I use the bios instead for the pwm control and speed


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Probably only when that app...I use the bios instead for the pwm control and speed


Yes, I use bios to for fan speed . I don't like software based if I can get away w/o it as it might not load profile right .

Talking about fan adjustment in bios . with the chassis fans using manual setting, can you adjust the low temp level [40c] ?

My bios didn't allow changing this field on chassis . did with cpu fans . This is with 3 wire I use for back exhaust fan . (I am using turbo now for this as works better than manual because can't set lower level and lower )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I couldn't go under a certain level myself, so I'm not surprised.
As for me using the bios, that's because I plan to complain to the EU commission about Asus' software


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, funny stuff . I saw a app in AI suite II Asus network icontrol but after doing search on it (it suppose to prioritize app load on the network).

It seems running it kills upload speed and from search report, more than a yr .
Couldn't they fix bug within a yr

Glad I didn't bother to install it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, funny stuff . I saw a app in AI suite II Asus network icontrol but after doing search on it (it suppose to prioritize app load on the network).
> 
> It seems running it kills upload speed and from search report, more than a yr .
> Couldn't they fix bug within a yr
> 
> Glad I didn't bother to install it


oh this is asus - they don't fix anything nor care about their customers


----------



## Edkiefer

It like there are two teams, one doing MB dev and bios work then the other codes all of the apps to support the MB .

They make good MB but the app have always been a weak point .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It like there are two teams, one doing MB dev and bios work then the other codes all of the apps to support the MB .
> 
> They make good MB but the app have always been a weak point .


Yup I've always thought that myself.
But I have little faith in the hardware team now too.
I bought a Gigabyte motherboard for my mum's more recent build - couldn't be happier - none of this Asus-like crap loaded stuff on it.


----------



## Edkiefer

I think the QC is down compared to old days , you see a lot more RMA posts then old days .

Used to be quite rare to have to RMA a MB , at least the CPU still seem strong with quality .

I had to replace my new MSI 660ti PE/OC as it had the boot issue , luckly was only few days old and I got it from Newegg so was easy return/replace .

I still got an old Asus BX with PIII , even though don't use it, it still going strong .
one issue i think is lately new socket/platform comes out so fast, at least on Intel side .
there no way there going to have as much time to polish off the chipset , as now there moving to new one so fast .


----------



## Electrochef

What boot issues did your MSI 660 have?
I have the same card and just wondering.

Also I was a die hard Asus Mobo fan, switched to MSI, had way to many faults with Asus.


----------



## Edkiefer

I don't know if it was just first batch of 660ti PE's but I had issue after building system , the vid would not initialize , .
You boot system and get no vidio output . it worked first time to let me install OS but after just got worse .

I checked forums and others had same issue (not sure how widespread it is ) , anyway returned it for replacement with no issue .

not sure if it matters but that card was also bowed a bit .

Its a great card IMO , very steady high clocks with little issue of throttling and HS/fan combo gives great cooling . You don't need to flash that card IMO, it does good out of box, just use right AB to adjust voltages and clocks .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't know if it was just first batch of 660ti PE's but I had issue after building system , the vid would not initialize , .
> You boot system and get no vidio output . it worked first time to let me install OS but after just got worse .
> 
> I checked forums and others had same issue (not sure how widespread it is ) , anyway returned it for replacement with no issue .
> 
> not sure if it matters but that card was also bowed a bit .
> 
> Its a great card IMO , very steady high clocks with little issue of throttling and HS/fan combo gives great cooling . You don't need to flash that card IMO, it does good out of box, just use right AB to adjust voltages and clocks .


yup agreed - I love the 660ti from MSI myself.
Out of interest you OC'ed yours?
I haven't myself, my monitor is my bottleneck lol


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup agreed - I love the 660ti from MSI myself.
> Out of interest you OC'ed yours?
> I haven't myself, my monitor is my bottleneck lol


Yes, very slight OC as I want it to last .

Running 1228-1241 core ,memory +275 offset (3281) . I can do much more on both counts with very little added voltage .

I also setup 2d clocks= default and 3d to one of my profiles in AB .
This way she runs stock on everything until I run something 3d (game ). its good way to limit any issue of clock speed, voltage etc .

PS: I to am limited by monitor (1600x1200 ) so in most games I can run it pretty high w/o issue . I am not big fan of FSAA so that would be hit on it .

I did notice small boost in game like FC3 , the memory OC does help . In older games or ones like BL2 with UT3 engine it runs great (pegged at the 62 fps limiter most all times ) .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, very slight OC as I want it to last .
> 
> Running 1228-1241 core ,memory +275 offset (3281) . I can do much more on both counts with very little added voltage .
> 
> I also setup 2d clocks= default and 3d to one of my profiles in AB .
> This way she runs stock on everything until I run something 3d (game ). its good way to limit any issue of clock speed, voltage etc .
> 
> PS: I to am limited by monitor (1600x1200 ) so in most games I can run it pretty high w/o issue . I am not big fan of FSAA so that would be hit on it .
> 
> I did notice small boost in game like FC3 , the memory OC does help . In older games or ones like BL2 with UT3 engine it runs great (pegged at the 62 fps limiter most all times ) .


Nice!
Yeah the main bottleneck isn't the fact the monitor has a different resolution - but the fact that mine is limited to 60hz - ie 60FPS


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice!
> Yeah the main bottleneck isn't the fact the monitor has a different resolution - but the fact that mine is limited to 60hz - ie 60FPS


Right, mine is 60hz to , old Dell 2007FP , What I meant is with up to 1080 res it does pretty good , memory is not holding it back to much but if you go higher res or like to run 4x+ AA all time then maybe 670 be worth it .

For me its fine and very impressed with 660ti and the 3570k , big jump over old 6400 CD2 I had previous .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed bro! Get yourself a new monitor when you can. My lg ips234v is beautiful


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed bro! Get yourself a new monitor when you can. My lg ips234v is beautiful


Wow, that cheap

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005364

Only thing I think 23" HD would only increase my width size from my 21" . was thinking at least 24 but thats not expensive .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Wow, that cheap
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005364
> 
> Only thing I think 23" HD would only increase my width size from my 21" . was thinking at least 24 but thats not expensive .


Indeed, however mine is 5ms.
For some reason I've read SO MANY contradictory statements about the ms being 14 or 5.
No one really knows, I don't think even LG know - LG UK state 5ms - LG France (for example) note 14ms.

In fairness I don't care THAT much - if anything my gaming experience has improved from my old ASUS PW201 8ms - so I'm guessing the ms on mine is truly 5ms, and not 14ms


----------



## Electrochef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed, however mine is 5ms.
> For some reason I've read SO MANY contradictory statements about the ms being 14 or 5.
> No one really knows, I don't think even LG know - LG UK state 5ms - LG France (for example) note 14ms.
> 
> In fairness I don't care THAT much - if anything my gaming experience has improved from my old ASUS PW201 8ms - so I'm guessing the ms on mine is truly 5ms, and not 14ms


That looks like a great monitor, sadly I need the HDMI plug in for my laptop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> That looks like a great monitor, sadly I need the HDMI plug in for my laptop.


just get a DVI to HDMI as well.
Remember DVI = HDMI = digital input.

The only real noticeable difference between the two is "audio transfer"


----------



## cracker2697

I've got the problem with my ASUS P8Z77 WS. I overclocked CPU i7 2600K @ 4.9Ghz 1.43V and it is stable. The problem is that sometimes my PC doesn't POST (especially after shut down by power button). After reset it posts but locks while Windows starting. So I restart it one more time and then it boots normally. I didn't change RAM voltages(it works at 1600Mhz 1.5V). Could someone help me ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker2697*
> 
> I've got the problem with my ASUS P8Z77 WS. I overclocked CPU i7 2600K @ 4.9Ghz 1.43V and it is stable. The problem is that sometimes my PC doesn't POST (especially after shut down by power button). After reset it posts but locks while Windows starting. So I restart it one more time and then it boots normally. I didn't change RAM voltages(it works at 1600Mhz 1.5V). Could someone help me ?


sounds like an unstable OC.


----------



## cracker2697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sounds like an unstable OC.


I changed CPU voltage to 1.5V and the problem still exist.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That doesn't solve it you're at 4.9ghz...you might need over the safe limit to hit that.
Follow the oc thread for Intel on Asus boards.
If you also want to ensure nothing is wrong with pc you start by going back to stock and testing from there


----------



## Edkiefer

not sure where you have CPU PLL set to but might need higher than 1.8v

Only other thing is lower memory clock and see if that helps it . You are running latest bios ?

Edit: missed your running at 1600 already .


----------



## Malik

Guys i have problem with my mobo ( i suppose ):

I make today some test with my brand new 3570k. Everything was ok until I wanted to go back to the factory settings. I cant set cpu to stock multiplier.



When i go to bios everything is set ok, but in os ( win7 64bit ) i have 41x

I try:

- clear cmos
- change profile in bios
- other settings

Bios settings:








Nothing happend, still 41x

So what's going on ?

Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Bios: 0902
CPU: i5 3570k


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Guys i have problem with my mobo ( i suppose ):
> 
> I make today some test with my brand new 3570k. Everything was ok until I wanted to go back to the factory settings. I cant set cpu to stock multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> When i go to bios everything is set ok, but in os ( win7 64bit ) i have 41x
> 
> I try:
> 
> - clear cmos
> - change profile in bios
> - other settings
> 
> Bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happend, still 41x
> 
> So what's going on ?
> 
> Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Bios: 0902
> CPU: i5 3570k


If you tried reset cmos with jumper/remove battery and your still having issue in windows try reflash bios with latest . there has been bug in Asus MB where after changing the multiplier x times the bios gets messed up .The latest one for many is suppose to fix it AFAIK, no one has reported issue with last ones .


----------



## Malik

I have the latest bios for this mobo so the problem still is.

I solved this by reflashing bios. Now everything is ok.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> I have the latest bios for this mobo so the problem still is.
> 
> I solved this by reflashing bios. Now everything is ok.


Oh, that is different bios . P8Z77V use 1908 now so far I think it is good .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was about to say reflash the BIOS.
That solves most things - glad you got it sorted.
Asus-bug.


----------



## paradoxum

any updates for anything worth getting?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If everything is running perfectly on your pc, I don't really see the point in updating.


----------



## error-id10t

There is another ME firmware update...


----------



## gizmo83

try to use ami flash bios utility from windows. It solve your problem!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> try to use ami flash bios utility from windows. It solve your problem!


what problems ?

why would you want to flash bios from windows when you can do it from bios or flashback tool .


----------



## Electrochef

Because that tool clears the bios rom completely and rewrites it. Rather than writing on top.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> Because that tool clears the bios rom completely and rewrites it. Rather than writing on top.


Ok, I thought FTK can do that and only update sections if you want .

What is the name exactly, there seems to be few versions depending on bios type .

Edit; ok ,think I found it .
amiflash.zip >AFUWIN.exe


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would be wary about using it - as if it doesn't re-write properly you'll need a new BIOS chip from Asus...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would be wary about using it - as if it doesn't re-write properly you'll need a new BIOS chip from Asus...


yes, it seems like more work and your doing it in windows ,though it does support command line .

You don't think flashback could recover from bad flash with this bios flasher ?

Unless you run into some issue were in bios flashing or flashback doesn't work I myself be wary using it .
but that just me , I would freak out if it bricked the MB .

Also on getting new chip form Asus don't you have to program the MAC address in so it works with NIC on MB ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Can you let me know what the problem is?
If it is just that your bios is misbehaving, just reflash the bios via ai suite 2


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can you let me know what the problem is?
> If it is just that your bios is misbehaving, just reflash the bios via ai suite 2


Hi TB

No problem at all , I just like to get most info as possible (for just in case event) . my comments above were after reading the FTK pages .

Sure, it best to do easy fixes first .

BTW, why are you saying to use Asus suite 2 to flash instead of flashback or EZ flash2 ?


----------



## Edkiefer

new bios available 2003 (P8Z77v pro)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_PRO/#support_Download_30

1.Optimize BIOS configuration
2.Add multiple languages support in BIOS setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hi TB
> 
> No problem at all , I just like to get most info as possible (for just in case event) . my comments above were after reading the FTK pages .
> 
> Sure, it best to do easy fixes first .
> 
> BTW, why are you saying to use Asus suite 2 to flash instead of flashback or EZ flash2 ?


I just use AI Suite 2 - and it is included within it.
EZ flash or whatever I think is the same thing lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks for the BIOS notice, just updated mine. No problems from what I see (though no changes from I see either).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I haven't updated mine since 1805.
No need for me to do so.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just use AI Suite 2 - and it is included within it.
> EZ flash or whatever I think is the same thing lol.


I never even installed AI Suite2 , but do you have to set bios to default (multiplier=auto and voltage=auto) to use TurboV Evo ?

Meaning say you set multiplier to 45x in bios, will turboV evo allow you to go to 46x in windows ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I hate turbo evoI with a passion lol. I only oc via the bios, and don't even have ai suite installed (only used to install it to change bios then uninstall it straight after flashing!)


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hate turbo evoI with a passion lol. I only oc via the bios, and don't even have ai suite installed (only used to install it to change bios then uninstall it straight after flashing!)


Exactly the same... When I have to install all that bloated POS just to update the BIOS, I'm getting headache. The BIOS update though, it goes extremely fine. I used it over 7-8 times for my P8P67 and fortunately, only once for my P8Z77 so far.

By the way, there's official 8.015 realtek network driver for Win 8 and 7.072 for Win 7.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> Exactly the same... When I have to install all that bloated POS just to update the BIOS, I'm getting headache. The BIOS update though, it goes extremely fine. I used it over 7-8 times for my P8P67 and fortunately, only once for my P8Z77 so far.
> 
> By the way, there's official 8.015 realtek network driver for Win 8 and 7.072 for Win 7.


So does installer allow you to pick an choose which modules you want, or your forced to install whole package . I could see maybe using few but i tend to try to use bios only adjustments in long run .


----------



## error-id10t

Incase you haven't tried yet, yes it allows individual modules instead of all of it. I removed this ages ago and never looked back. Now recently re-installed it for Fan control and TPU module (I like my system OCed and running with all C states enabled and TPU set to MAX power saving).

Haven't seen any performance loss.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Incase you haven't tried yet, yes it allows individual modules instead of all of it. I removed this ages ago and never looked back. Now recently re-installed it for Fan control and TPU module (I like my system OCed and running with all C states enabled and TPU set to MAX power saving).
> 
> Haven't seen any performance loss.


Thanks , that is good to know, I hate adding a lot of processes to startup .

You mean you use the EPU tool where you can set different power energy settings , auto ,max energy etc . SO this allows it to switch configs as I thought it lowers CPU mhz and voltages while in energy states , didn't know you could run OC to .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Version 2003
Description SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 2003
1.Optimize BIOS configuration
2.Add multiple languages support in BIOS setup.
File Size 4.47 MBytesupdate 2013/06/04
Download from Global

I'm going to flash it for the sake of it.

EDIT:
As posted in the IB OC thread:

OK - something quite odd - updated my Sabretoth to BIOS 2003 (latest) from 1805.
And the DRAM timings seem to have been picked up wrongly?

It seems as if the board wants a 1N command rate, whereas I KNOW beforehand it picked up a 2N command rate and that my RAM is actually rated at 9-9-9-24-2N

Here's the pic:


EDIT 2:
After a reboot, then going bakc into the BIOS - it is now picked it up properly as a 2N command rate.


----------



## cirial

I've noticed if I'm plugging in other devices to the back of the mobo, if I even slightly bump my USB keyboard or USB mouse in the appropriate slots on the back, Windows 8 beeps like the devices are disconnecting and connecting. Even if I touch these two cables with the slightest of touches.

Even if Windows makes the "disconnected device" sound, it doesnt seem like either device ever loses functionality.

Anyone else notice this? Its only the two USB ports labeled KB/Mouse which exhibit this behavior.


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirial*
> 
> I've noticed if I'm plugging in other devices to the back of the mobo, if I even slightly bump my USB keyboard or USB mouse in the appropriate slots on the back, Windows 8 beeps like the devices are disconnecting and connecting. Even if I touch these two cables with the slightest of touches.
> 
> Even if Windows makes the "disconnected device" sound, it doesnt seem like either device ever loses functionality.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Its only the two USB ports labeled KB/Mouse which exhibit this behavior.


I have the same problem (in Win 7) with those ports on my P8Z77-V Pro, especially the KB one. If I even slightly nudge it when touching one of the other usb ports, my keyboard (Steelseries 6Gv2) disconnects and I have to pull it out and re-plug it every time - it's driving me nuts!!


----------



## BBEG

Okay, I has dumb questions. How up-to-date are these driver updates? Are they going to be better than what my Max V Gene CD came with? Do I install the MVG drivers first, then download the updates and let the original drivers be replaced?


----------



## cirial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I have the same problem (in Win 7) with those ports on my P8Z77-V Pro, especially the KB one. If I even slightly nudge it when touching one of the other usb ports, my keyboard (Steelseries 6Gv2) disconnects and I have to pull it out and re-plug it every time - it's driving me nuts!!


I rarely have either the KB or mouse disconnect, it just sounds like it from the Windows sounds. It's not a huge deal as I'm not too frequently behind there plugging things in.. just thought it was really weird. I'd like to know if its happening to everyone.


----------



## derfer

Could someone petition a rep to get a full change log for bios updates? Because "optimized bios" is too vague to be of any use.


----------



## Chomuco

new bios maximus v gene ...MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1802









http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30


----------



## BBEG

Another ridiculously vague changelog. Haven't had problems with mine yet so I'll wait until someone can ID the changes before updating.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think you'll ever get a detailed changelog. I accepted the vague changelogs years ago...after trying to find details and failing. you get the most detail on release, and then even that gets further reduced over time...


----------



## par

for p8z77-i deluxe owners.. the stock heatsinks of this itx boad is too little..

chipset








-









vrm


----------



## par

now we have """ ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Owners Thread/Club""""









http://www.overclock.net/t/1404781/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-owners-thread-club/


----------



## Fraizer

Hello SimpleTech









you will do samething for Z87 MB ? (i will have a Maximus VI Gene)

thank you


----------



## Krazee

No BIOS updates for new GPUs?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new bios maximus v gene ...MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30


Thanks, got it!


----------



## stealth4520

when are you going to update the page Asus Z77 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews) **UPDATED 4/22**, i keep waiting & checking everyday, please update , this is the only web page i have found for drivers,
asus driver site is out of date bad


----------



## alancsalt

Simple Tech - Last Online: on 5/6/13


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Simple Tech - Last Online: on 5/6/13


he could be on holiday?
Like I was for over a month - but I still went online, because I had internet access + no life


----------



## alancsalt

Hopefully.


----------



## Cellardweller

I also hope that this thread is getting updated. Threads like this is one of the reasons I even registered a user account on this website. Many drivers have been updated once, twice or even more since this thread was updated last time.

For instance:

Intel Chipset Device Software 9.4.0.1022
Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver 12.8.0.1016
Intel Network/Ethernet/NIC Adapter Driver 18.5

When it comes to Intel Management Engine I never know what version to install, because it's not clear to me on Intel Download Center which one will fit me the best, and I've had trouble in the past installing Intel ME. It's the same with Intel RST drivers. Like the one I mentioned above says "RAID" in the header of website, but I run AHCI. Would this one really work well with my configuration? You don't see AHCI versions come up very often, so I think this is confusing.

I still don't get how you could flash firmware for Intel ME or RAID roms or whatever, I'd like to keep everything updated and fresh for stability and best performance. I hope this thread will get a full update soon! I find it really great and useful as it's difficult to navigate in the "driver swamplands" on your own sometimes.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he could be on holiday?
> Like I was for over a month - but I still went online, because I had internet access *+ no life*


Lol









I think the later in life the motherboard is the smaller the BIOS changes are, more like tweaks, or small bug fixes which don't really warrant a change-log.

Like making the board more compatible for X.x brand of memory no one uses, but because they need to support it.


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, is it normal my memory voltage says 1.52v in BIOS? Shouldn't it had to be 1.50v with Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz? Same thing happens with my two sticks of Kingston Hyper Blu 1600Mhz 1.65v, it says 1.67v

Should I worry about that? I'm using Asus P8Z77-V Pro and BIOS 1908.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, is it normal my memory voltage says 1.52v in BIOS? Shouldn't it had to be 1.50v with Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz? Same thing happens with my two sticks of Kingston Hyper Blu 1600Mhz 1.65v, it says 1.67v
> 
> Should I worry about that? I'm using Asus P8Z77-V Pro and BIOS 1908.


well if it is something to worry about - i hope someone says something but i've had that also and never considered it a problem. i have the same on bios 2003 now and since ???? (forever)


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well if it is something to worry about - i hope someone says something but i've had that also and never considered it a problem. i have the same on bios 2003 now and since ???? (forever)


So you have the same ''problem''? I think it's normal with these motherboards, because with my previous mobo (Asus P8P67 Pro) I hadn't it


----------



## looniam

tbh i don't know but maybe i'll get the motivation to head over to sin's site and see if i can figure out if the mosfet drivers get a little "happy" with the voltage. but a .02 increase doesn't concern me for some reason.
btw, i have low voltage RAM(1.35v) with a bit of an OC its set to 1.40v (~1.42 in the bios)
the XMP settings are 1.35 or 1.5 so i have room for play. your 1.5 ram ought to be perfectly safe @1.52


----------



## error-id10t

My ram shows up correctly in BIOS but take hwinfo, it'll show 1.63v instead of 1.65v


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> My ram shows up correctly in BIOS but take hwinfo, it'll show 1.63v instead of 1.65v


Sorry I didn't understand, it shows 1.63v on your BIOS?

Btw, I tried everything to make the voltage stay 1.50v but I don't know what is happening, why can't it be 1.50v like my old motherboard? I took two prints from CPU-Z and there it shows 1.50v, but in BIOS is at 1.52v


----------



## ViTosS

Is it possible to be my sleeved cables? I don't know, maybe they are transfering wrong electric current to the mobo?


----------



## alancsalt

No, it's rare for software to correctly read voltages or temperatures. That difference is not significant. I would not bother worrying about it.


----------



## looniam

fyi, cpu-z shows the what the ram is spec'd at not what actual voltage is going through it. iirc corsair vengeance has no problem going up to 1.65v when overclocking so, as mentioned, i wouldn't worry about .05 volts.


----------



## Electrochef

What the hell happened to station-drivers.com??
That site looks horrible now, and its completely broken, all links are dead. Is there an alternative?


----------



## Cellardweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrochef*
> 
> What the hell happened to station-drivers.com??
> That site looks horrible now, and its completely broken, all links are dead. Is there an alternative?


I was wondering this myself, when I tried to access the website one or two days back the site seemed to have some downtime, and now that it is back it looks very different. I was so used to how it was.







I went to Station Drivers frequently to check for driver updates and news about drivers.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No, it's rare for software to correctly read voltages or temperatures. That difference is not significant. I would not bother worrying about it.


You sure? Can you guys with P8Z77-V Pro say if there show 1.50v or 1.65v accordlyng to your RAM? And what BIOS are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Sorry I didn't understand, it shows 1.63v on your BIOS?


The opposite.. in BIOS it shows up correctly as 1.65v. In hwinfo it shows up as 1.63v.

If I raise it to 1.67v in BIOS then hwinfo show 1.65v.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The opposite.. in BIOS it shows up correctly as 1.65v. In hwinfo it shows up as 1.63v.
> 
> If I raise it to 1.67v in BIOS then hwinfo show 1.65v.












bios reading *>* HWINFO reading

personally i have no idea why folks mess with voltages unless they get errors . . .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No, it's rare for software to correctly read voltages or temperatures. That difference is not significant. I would not bother worrying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? Can you guys with P8Z77-V Pro say if there show 1.50v or 1.65v accordlyng to your RAM? And what BIOS are you using?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

It's been the same on every motherboard I've had. I can't remember having a setting in bios that read out exactly the same with software, though I guess it is not impossible. The only way to get a really close reading is to use a quality multimeter.

Right now Aida says DIMM 1.584 V, CPUID Hardware monitor says 1.58v. Bios is set at 1.6v. Not worth worrying about.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios reading *>* HWINFO reading
> 
> personally i have no idea why folks mess with voltages unless they get errors . . .


Not sure why you think you're telling something new here.. almost like the cpu-z explanation.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure why you think you're telling something new here.. almost like the cpu-z explanation.


----------



## Aparition

Thats ok, for the foldathon one of my Temp readings in HWMonitor read 142'c.
It was for the Motherboard overall temperature, which averages 14'c.

so ya... my motherboard didn't melt, and nothing is on fire, I'll still use HWMonitor to check on things too.


----------



## par

someone know where it's possible find bios mod with all main oroms update?


----------



## error-id10t

You more than likely won't find one with them all in it, I know gigabyte guys mod theirs though..

You can do it yourself easily enough, start here.

http://www.win-raid.com/t18f16-Guide-AMI-UEFI-BIOS-Modding.html


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You more than likely won't find one with them all in it, I know gigabyte guys mod theirs though..
> 
> You can do it yourself easily enough, start here.
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t18f16-Guide-AMI-UEFI-BIOS-Modding.html


yess.. this is my first asus, but i have also a gigabyte x58.. and on tweaktown you can find all gigabyte bios mod that you want.. with asus instead it's too hard..

I do not feel to do it alone.. little problem with english, and also little fear to do wrong









thnx


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> yess.. this is my first asus, but i have also a gigabyte x58.. and on tweaktown you can find all gigabyte bios mod that you want.. with asus instead it's too hard..
> I do not feel to do it alone.


You are not alone - I have modfied the BIOS of my ASUS P8Z77-V very often and I will help you.
If you are searching for a semi-automaticly working BIOS updater, I recommend to read >this<.</a>


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> yess.. this is my first asus, but i have also a gigabyte x58.. and on tweaktown you can find all gigabyte bios mod that you want.. with asus instead it's too hard..
> I do not feel to do it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone - I have modfied the BIOS of my ASUS P8Z77-V very often and I will help you.
> If you are searching for a semi-automaticly working BIOS updater, I recommend to read >this<.</a>
Click to expand...


ok, thnx.. it appear more easy (and more short to translate XD ).. i can do a try..

but the same method it's good also for other oroms? (MEI, lan, microcode)


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> but the same method it's good also for other oroms? (MEI, lan, microcode)


The update of the LAN ROM is no problem with the OROM-Replace toolkit. The Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Firmware should be installed by running the installer of the MEI Firmware.
The CPU microcode update may be the most risky point, but you can skip this option without any problem unless you are sure about what happens.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> but the same method it's good also for other oroms? (MEI, lan, microcode)
> 
> 
> 
> The update of the LAN ROM is no problem with the OROM-Replace toolkit. The Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Firmware should be installed by running the installer of the MEI Firmware.
> The CPU microcode update may be the most risky point, but you can skip this option without any problem unless you are sure about what happens.
Click to expand...

ok.. i think for a first time i can try to update intel raid and lan. for now no microcode..

can i use the bios mod already updated with last intel raid orom by garikfox, and i update only intel lan ?

about intel mei fw.. i try to update but have some problem..

the bios have fw version 8.1.20.xxxx,
i update mei driver on last version ( 9.5.14.1724 ) and after try to update fw..
try with fw 8.1.40.1416 and 8.1.50.1456 ..always the same problem:










when i try to update i have error 8193 , when i try to do the info i have error 9458 and 9459..
you know why?

THNX Fernando


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> can i use the bios mod already updated with last intel raid orom by garikfox, and i update only intel lan ?


You can use an already modified BIOS as source, but I would prefer to start with the original BIOS and to let the OROM_Replace tool do garikfox's job.
Quote:


> about intel mei fw.. i try to update but have some problem.


As first step you should run the METool. This will show you all details of your currently working Management Engine components.

OffTopic: Since I do not visit this thread very often, I recommend to post any personal support requests into my Forum at win-raid.com.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> can i use the bios mod already updated with last intel raid orom by garikfox, and i update only intel lan ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can use an already modified BIOS as source, but I would prefer to start with the original BIOS and to let the OROM_Replace tool do garikfox's job.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> about intel mei fw.. i try to update but have some problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *As first step you should run the METoo*l. This will show you all details of your currently working Management Engine components.
> 
> OffTopic: Since I do not visit this thread very often, I recommend to post any personal support requests into my Forum at win-raid.com.
Click to expand...

sorry, i don't find it... where I find METool ???


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> sorry, i don't find it... where I find METool ???


What I meant is the MEInfo tool. You can get it at Station-Drivers.com.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> sorry, i don't find it... where I find METool ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant is the MEInfo tool. You can get it at Station-Drivers.com.
Click to expand...

i try it!










when i try to update i have error 8193 , when i try to do the info i have error 9458 and 9459..


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> when i try to update i have error 8193 , when i try to do the info i have error 9458 and 9459..


You should ask an expert regarding the Intel Management Engine Firmware.
Maybe any special energy option setting or a buggy BIOS version do prevent, that the ME tools are able to detect the Firmware.version of your system.


----------



## par

i tryed also with BIOS on optimized default settings.. but have always the same problem..

i found this http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130912173656780&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
for update fw in DOS .. not in windows...
if i try you think it will be dangerous ?

another thing.. i looked this:










the last bios already have a 8.1 fw.. it's not the last, but it's 8.1.20.xxxx ...i know it because it's possible read version from main window of advanced bios..

maybe this is the problem?


----------



## getyasome

I posted this on the Asus Forum have a look.

(Update) Intel Management Engine Firmware version 8.1.50.1456 ( This is the latest for Z77 boards.)

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130912173656780&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Use the DOS method as I would never try to flash any firmware in windows mode.


----------



## par

i know, i linked it in the previous post








Quote:


> i tryed also with BIOS on optimized default settings.. but have always the same problem..
> 
> i found this http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130912173656780&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> for update fw in DOS .. not in windows...
> if i try you think it will be dangerous ?


i will try with this DOS method..


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> I posted this on the Asus Forum have a look.
> 
> (Update) Intel Management Engine Firmware version 8.1.50.1456 ( This is the latest for Z77 boards.)
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130912173656780&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Use the DOS method as I would never try to flash any firmware in windows mode.


i read:
Quote:


> Copy the FWUpdLcl.exe & 8150.BIN to the drive


but i have also flash.bat

i have to copy also flash.bat ?


----------



## getyasome

No Mate , since you will be typing the commands in manually you don't need to use the .bat file.

Yea sorry I missed your link to the post on Asus VIP Forum. It was early AM I was still half asleep.


----------



## par

i have a problem to boot from usb









this is all the settings of boot menu of bios


























i change only this..










on ''boot option 1'' i selected the pen drive (kingstone data traveler), and after i do 'save and reset'.. and windows boot.. no usb boot..

what I did wrong?


----------



## getyasome

Don't use the UEFI Kingston Data Traveler just the Kingston Data Traveler. It should boot to the DOS COMMAND LINE. If you choose the boot override option. Don't change the boot order , just go to boot override and choose your Kingston Data Traveler.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> i have a problem to boot from usb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is all the settings of boot menu of bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i change only this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ''boot option 1'' i selected the pen drive (kingstone data traveler), and after i do 'save and reset'.. and windows boot.. no usb boot..
> 
> what I did wrong?


press F8 before posting when booting and get the boot menu from the bios . . before the OS attempts to load. if it fails then the USB is not bootable.


----------



## alancsalt

If this is like UEFI in other Asus boards, don't select in Advanced, go to Ezy, bottom of screen.. your usb will be listed in boot twice, once as UEFI USB and once just as USB.. One it boots from, one it wont...IIRC


----------



## par

thnx to all!

I was able to boot from usb









but i have always the same problem, also in DOS







error 8193.. and bios was on optimized default settings..

when i try to update from windows i had error 8193 , and when i try to do the info i have error 9458 and 9459..


----------



## Fernando 1

@ par:

You are not the first and only user, who has an Intel Management Engine Firmware/driver problem. If you do a Google search by entering "Error 8193 Intel Management Interface", you will get a lot of hints how to solve it.
As a start you may look into this discussion: http://www.pcguide.com/vb/showthread.php?50697-Intel-Management-Engine-Interface-not-starting


----------



## par

yes, I was already looking..

anyway.. this is a bulldust?
Quote:


> another thing.. i looked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last bios already have a 8.1 fw.. it's not the last, but it's 8.1.20.xxxx ...i know it because it's possible read version from main window of advanced bios..
> 
> maybe this is the problem?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ par:

As first step I recommend to check your DRAM modules and to clear CMOS. (as stated within the linked discussion).
After having redone your invididual BIOS settings (except overclocking!), you may run the MEInfo tool again.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> bulldust


sorry to all for my incorrect language.
it's not my usual behavior, was simply a bad translation.

good Sunday to all and excuse me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ par:
> 
> As first step I recommend to check your DRAM modules and to clear CMOS. (as stated within the linked discussion).
> After having redone your invididual BIOS settings (except overclocking!), you may run the MEInfo tool again.


in the next days i will try. thnx fernando!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> sorry to all for my incorrect language.
> it's not my usual behavior, was simply a bad translation.
> 
> good Sunday to all and excuse me


i won't tell if you don't tell.









i actually like it









and a good sunday to you too, mine will start when i wake up - bed time here in the US.


----------



## par

ram are ok.. passed some hours of memtest86+..

i tryed with a hard reset (clear cmos + battery removal.. like is described on manual), reinstalled windows 7, installed last chipset inf driver (installed with command line -overide -overall -overwrite), last MEI driver, last RST..

try update ME fw from dos..

and have always the same error..

other suggests?


----------



## par

news..

2 same main, with same bios,both never update ME fw, but have 2 different ME fw version

other user:









my:









i don't know how it's possible.. i never update ME fw..
i tryed also to downgrade to an old bios (of 08/2012) .. and the ME fw is always the same..
and i tryed also clear cmos with battery removal..

for a motivation that i don't know, it's like ME fw it's bricked.. and now i think maybe there aren't solutions..

any opinions ?


----------



## Edkiefer

how are you updating bios, I think you need to use flashback to go backwards as updating from bios tools or windows only updates newer sections AFAIK .

Also is there a problem your having with ME , stability or app wise . I mean why worry if your 1 version behind with ME fw ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> news..
> 
> 2 same main, with same bios,both never update ME fw, but have 2 different ME fw version
> 
> other user:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how it's possible.. i never update ME fw..
> i tryed also to downgrade to an old bios (of 08/2012) .. and the ME fw is always the same..
> and i tryed also clear cmos with battery removal..
> 
> for a motivation that i don't know, it's like ME fw it's bricked.. and now i think maybe there aren't solutions..
> 
> any opinions ?


either get another bios chip - in the US they are all over Ebay. or realize that the intel ME just insures your chipset drivers are up to date and if you don't have an errors in windows device manager, then you have no worries.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> how are you updating bios, I think you need to use flashback to go backwards as updating from bios tools or windows only updates newer sections AFAIK .
> 
> Also is there a problem your having with ME , stability or app wise . I mean why worry if your 1 version behind with ME fw ?


always used only usb bios flashback!

no problem. but ''the hassle'' is also MEInfo.exe give error and don't detect intel ME fw or driver..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> either get another bios chip - in the US they are all over Ebay.
> 
> or realize that the intel ME just insures your chipset drivers are up to date and if you don't have an errors in windows device manager, then you have no worries.


all drivers are update.. and in device manager it's ok.. i have intel management engine interface, and it's correctly detected with its updated driver

_______________

i found this:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429
Quote:


> ME region. Must present in BIOS for boot, must not be corrupted for proper work. Has no unrecoverable data, so it can be reflashed without modifications. *Affected by USB BIOS Flashback (only by flashing really old files like first BIOS releases, was disabled in new ones)* and by ASUS MEUpdate tool. Can be updated with numerous benefits like Windows 8 support or ability to set tighter memory timings, but can bring issues as well. Typical firmware update. Update can be made using BIN-file or BIOS image with updated ME. Can be locked by region lock.


i will try to flash the first relase..

or if don't solve, i will also try to use FTK to reflash the ME region..

someone used FTK? i read the guide, and it's look easy to do..


----------



## par

beginner's luck


















..downgrade to the first release don't help.. also followed by a clear cmos with battery removal..

so i tryed with FTK and finally have success..

now i want flash the last bios, already modded with last oroms, and after i will update mei fw.. it's ok?

flash from first bios release to last bios modded, it can will be risk?

thnx


----------



## par

flashed last bios mod and updated mei fw from dos


















THNX TO ALL


----------



## Edkiefer

I am little confused , What did you do with FTK in first post above.
Why not update with newest bios when you did it there ?


----------



## par

Quote:


> Why not update with newest bios when you did it there ?


I do not know!








I was afraid that it was a 'jump' too much big from the first version to the latest version.. but in the end I did just that!








Quote:


> I am little confused , What did you do with FTK in first post above.


before i tryed only to simply flash the first relase, and after also to do a clear cmos.. for this motivation (from FTK link on hardforum):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> ME region. Must present in BIOS for boot, must not be corrupted for proper work. Has no unrecoverable data, so it can be reflashed without modifications. *Affected by USB BIOS Flashback (only by flashing really old files like first BIOS releases, was disabled in new ones)* and by ASUS MEUpdate tool. Can be updated with numerous benefits like Windows 8 support or ability to set tighter memory timings, but can bring issues as well. Typical firmware update. Update can be made using BIN-file or BIOS image with updated ME. Can be locked by region lock.






but it was useless, so i try to use FTK.. precisely, this (always from FTK link on hardforum):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> 4 .Preparing DOS-bootable USB-flash with FTK
> Before the middle of last month I used Windows-versions of FTK, but then testers realized that there are many programs like antiviruses or virtualization tools that can interfere with flashing process and it can lead to unbootable systems. Because of that, I decided to make DOS-version the one and only. But for using it, you must boot to DOS first. For anyone that can do it right now - read next sections, instructions for other people are here.
> 0. Insert your empty USB-flash drive.
> 1. Download Bootable USB Drive Creator, unpack and run it.
> 2. Select the option "Create Bootable Drive" and select MS-DOS folder, that was unpacked at step 1. Other options are for you to set.
> 3. Press Start and wait for program to finish.
> 4. Download the latest version of FTK (link is section 2) and unpack it to the USB-flash root folder.
> 5. Your FTK-flash is ready. Try to boot to DOS from it. If it boots - cool, if not - try another utilities like Rufus or Grub4Dos.
> 
> 5. Using FTK to downgrade/reflash/update the whole BIOS or some regions only
> This is the main section of all of that topic. Most of problems caused by BIOS corruption can be solved using one of the following methods.
> For using any of that methods you need FTK-flash created in section 4. Boot to DOS and enter one of the following commands.
> 
> 4. Flashing ME region only. Command: merefl. The BIOS file to flash must be named "bios.bin" and must be in the same directory with FTK. You can use a file from another board as ME source.
> Use it to reflash/update/downgrade your ME region.
> Do not flash ME8_1.5M_Production.bin or similar 1.5M sized binaries from Intel that way, it will render your board unbootable! If you need to update ME using that kind of file, please use the method described in section 6.
> The command works as follows: Intel FPT makes BIOS backup copy named backup.bin. Then FD44Copier removes CAP-file header (if present) from bios.bin file. Then FPT erases ME region and flashes ME region from bios.bin file to BIOS chip. If something goes wrong, the error message will be shown. If so, you can use restore command to restore your BIOS to previous state.
> You need to use poweroff command after successful flashing to ensure ME restart. ME is powered with standby power line and doesn't restarts on normal reset, so you must use that command or remove power completely and wait for 30 secs to reset ME state.






anyway FTK was simple to use.. and it also work completely only in dos (there are also windows version, but it's also possible use only the dos version)


----------



## Edkiefer

Ok , I see .

Yes FTK is suppose to be able to update sections and more important the ME area were it seems the Asus bios bug is .

I checked/read through that page on it and it seems good but since I don't update bios unless I have issue or was first, early versions , I never used this .

Glad it worked out, good to know .


----------



## zeeton

New Bios for P8Z77-V Deluxe 2104 has been posted on ASUS.
Increased stabilty.


----------



## psyside

I updated the 2104 UEFI, after the reboot, during post press F1 to enter bios recovery appearing,i tried reflashing but same results.

If i enter in the UEFI, by pressing F1 everything works fine, and system post without issues, but i wonder why this is happening? anyone else got this?


----------



## zeeton

I flahed to 2104 via usb stick with power off and by "blue button" push on back panel . I turned everything to default speeds and unplugged all external USB and other non required stuff before hitting the flash button. Did you rename the bios as required if you flashed by USB method.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I updated the 2104 UEFI, after the reboot, during post press F1 to enter bios recovery appearing,i tried reflashing but same results.
> 
> If i enter in the UEFI, by pressing F1 everything works fine, and system post without issues, but i wonder why this is happening? anyone else got this?


I haven't tried new bios but when I first did install/setup I got the f1 error but in my case it showed CPU fan rpm below limit and rpm was marked in red .
I just had to raise rpm low limit for my evo .
I think you can disable F1 errors in bios too .


----------



## STUDIE

Anyone where can I download the new matching ME files for hte P8z77 v-pro?
Also any other driver updates?

Thanks!!


----------



## Wihglah

OK, diagnostic skills required:

my previously perfectly working system has developed a weird mind of it's own

P8Z77 V Pro
i7 3770K

see sig for other details

In the BIOS my previously unlocked CPU is now not unlocked. I can only select 16 to 35. I can type anything I like, but it doesn't save. The CPU is still recognised as a 3770K.

Booting has become a coin flip into oblivion and I'm getting random lock ups at the desktop under no load. But can run Prime for 2 hours with no problem. Oh, and when it fails to boot, I get random red LEDs from the Motherboard.

I've already swapped out the RAM, GPU and drives.

Possibles remaining are, CPU, Motherboard or PSU.

Any ideas?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> OK, diagnostic skills required:
> 
> my previously perfectly working system has developed a weird mind of it's own
> 
> P8Z77 V Pro
> i7 3770K
> 
> see sig for other details
> 
> In the BIOS my previously unlocked CPU is now not unlocked. I can only select 16 to 35. I can type anything I like, but it doesn't save. The CPU is still recognised as a 3770K.
> 
> Booting has become a coin flip into oblivion and I'm getting random lock ups at the desktop under no load. But can run Prime for 2 hours with no problem. Oh, and when it fails to boot, I get random red LEDs from the Motherboard.
> 
> I've already swapped out the RAM, GPU and drives.
> 
> Possibles remaining are, CPU, Motherboard or PSU.
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you tried reflash bios with latest ?
Sounds like Asus multiplier bug at work , worth a shot . set bios to defaults and reflash ,either from bios tools or flashback.
On MB LED's the board should cycle through all components with a red led for split second then onto next part (CPU, Memory, video , HD etc ) .


----------



## Wihglah

Good call, I googled 'Asus multiplier bug' and came across this:






I followed the instructions and bingo, the multiplier fault is now fixed.

The ME portion of the BIOS, which doesn't get reflashed during a standard flash was corrupted.


----------



## holek

I'm having a strange issue when overclocking my rig: vcore settings in the BIOS do not actually go into effect. All of my other overclock settings work except for vcore. I have been able to work around this by applying the setting once I boot up in the AI Suite TurboV EVO application. My overclock is stable but I'm getting annoyed having to do this after every reboot. I would love to be able to fix this so that vcore settings in the BIOS will actually work or at least a way to have my saved profile apply automatically in TurboV EVO.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Good call, I googled 'Asus multiplier bug' and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the instructions and bingo, the multiplier fault is now fixed.
> 
> *The ME portion of the BIOS, which doesn't get reflashed during a standard flash was corrupted*.


I also had this problem

solved with FTK

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429

look section 5, ME region reflash.. it's very simple..


----------



## DF is BUSY

is it better to install drivers from the OP or from ASUS website?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> is it better to install drivers from the OP or from ASUS website?


since the OP hasn't been updated in months i'd suggest asus's site and even then just the BIOS. for third party software i usually go to the manufacturer's site - though real tek hasn't updated their audio drivers either. but for intel graphics, if you bother, or chipset, NIC and usb3 i use intel's update utility on the site and check ASMedia for their usb3.

some folks insist to only get the drivers from the motherboard site but i never have had a problem with going directly to the chip manufacturer's.


----------



## Edkiefer

The only issue that might come up with using newer or other than on Asus site .
Is if you use any of Asus software apps like Network icontrol they might not work with drivers straight from manufacturer .

Personally after a yrs of updates I don't think you really need newer drivers as there not much to be gained by that time ,unless there is a bug (like with sata driver ,have issues with both controllers at one time) .Thing like chipset driver I doubt will net any improvements .

Sound driver I do try to keep updated , and keep eye on bios update but must of Intel stuff by now is solid IMO .


----------



## solar0987

So my sound on my motherboard went out the other day. Called asus they send a refurb board out instead of a new one? Since when?


----------



## anubis1127

I also got a refurb motherboard back from Asus when I RMAd my Z9PE-D8 WS board.

I recently decided to go back to 1155 after using x79 for about the last year or so. Made a trade for my x79 stuff to get a P8Z77 WS board, just got the board in two days ago, and installed. Here is a quick pic of it with the cell:



CPU loop is temporary, don't mind that, and CPU block rotation will be changed when I get funds for tubing and a quick disconnect to replace the t-fitting.

Installed my 2 GTX 670s in the two PCI-e 3.0 x16 slots as shown above. Did a quick n dirty 4.5ghz OC, great, yey, now lets try some games. Enabled SLI, and that's when the night got interesting. Nothing but crashing the whole system, black screen, then reboot. Set CPU back to stock, thinking maybe my OC was causing issues, nope, problem pursists.

Without really looking into the issue much, figured my OS could need a clean install after going MSI z77 -> Asus x79 -> Asus z77, and I did the 8 -> 8.1 upgrade, so I do a clean install of W8.1. Install all the drivers, etc. Enable SLI, fire up Valley, and bam, problem persists.

Turns out to be IRQ conflict:



PCIE x16 _1, and PCIE x16_3 are sharing the same IRQ assignment, I confirmed this in the device manager. Also noticed how the manual says to use x16_1 and x16_2 for "PCI Express x16 graphics cards to get better performance". By "better performance" they mean "not crash your entire PC", either way.

I moved the 2nd GPU up to the PCIE x16_2 slot, sandwiched right below the top card, and woohoo, SLI works, Valley run completes, games work again, but of course temps are higher now that the cards can't breathe as much.

Now I have a hot SLI sandwich going on, operating at x8 / x8, but it works well at least. Completely defeated the purpose of getting a board with a PLX chip to run dual x16 / x16, but whatever, now I just don't have PLX overhead, and probably same performance on two lowly 670s anyway.

Still love the board, UEFI looks to have all the options I would expect, easy to OC on, looks great, and matches the dual 2011 Z9PE-D8 WS, so I am happy.



SLI sandwich ^^


----------



## BWG

Would you like some Ketchup and Mustard with that?


----------



## dekciW

Quick question I haven't been able to find much info on...In the NB PCIe Configuration menu in the bios even though I'm running 6970's can I force Gen3 and would it make and difference? Also what are the Gen 3 presets? I'm guessing just for stabilization but does anyone have anymore detailed information on this particular subject? I remember hearing you could run CFX through your PCIe without using the gold fingers which would seem to be what AMD has decided to do full scale with the 290X wondering if it would change anything following suit using my 6970's and the higher bandwidth of the PCIe 3.0 although I suppose the cards will still only operate at 2.1 bandwidth considering I'm running 3 cards would they benefit at all just having that extra headroom? Or would it just not matter, since they will never operate at those speeds?...Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## benjamen50

When you force to PCI-Express 3.0, it's going to keep running at that speed constantly, when you set it to AUTO, it'll switch from 1.0, 2.0 and 3.0 basically it'll set it to 1.0/2.0 at idle usage and 3.0 at load usage when the graphics card is being used. So basically forcing it to PCI-E wont really make any difference.

I've never touched those settings with SLI but I've never done a Crossfire setup before.


----------



## dekciW

My cards are PCIe 2.1 they can only send info at 2.1 speed but being that there is 3 cards 4 GPUs I was thinking thats a lot of data and maybe opening up the Lanes a little more might help..I.e forcing 3.0 just to be sure it isnt or cannot be a bottle neck because the mobo cant get enough info through to it. Still wondering on what the presets do.


----------



## looniam

forcing PCI 3.0 is not going to magically make a difference. the cards will run @ 2.0 speed (which is the same as 2.1). having more bandwidth available per lane won't make a difference if the cards cannot take advantage of it. what will make a difference is having more lanes and since your running x8/x4/x4 you would need a MB with a PLX chip to split between the second x8 of a x8/x8 to run x8/x8/x8. but that would introduce some latency.

or sell the two 6970s and get another 6990 for x8/x8.


----------



## dekciW

Well I'm not having any issues I was simply wondering if any difference would be made...Also anyone know what the presets do are for ect?


----------



## paradoxum

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=23215 chipset -
Version:
9.4.0.1027

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=23071 network -
Version:
18.7

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false audio

Also - is it still required to manually hack-install intels USB 3.0 drivers with windows 8.1 or are they fine now and up to top speed?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=23215 chipset -
> Version:
> 9.4.0.1027
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=23071 network -
> Version:
> 18.7
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false audio
> 
> Also - is it still required to manually hack-install intels USB 3.0 drivers with windows 8.1 or are they fine now and up to top speed?


Do we really need to update chipset driver after like 6 months or so .
I tried updating them in a few new drivers and not much gets updated as the version IvyBridge.ini is still at 9.3.0.1028 .
you can check it by unpacking installer .
Edit: these are newer .

I can see if you upgraded OS to 8/8.1


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Do we really need to update chipset driver after like 6 months or so .
> I tried updating them in a few new drivers and not much gets updated as the version IvyBridge.ini is still at 9.3.0.1028 .
> you can check it by unpacking installer .


I've updated in interactive mode with -overall command.

-OVERALL
Updates ALL INF drivers on all available devices
even if third party drivers are currently installed.
This flag works in Interactive Mode only.

What does this mean???

infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL

You will notice that the Intel Chipset software installs more INFs compared to just running the setup alone without the -OVERALL switch.

Have a look at these if you use the .exe.. eg. the regular way..

Intel(R) Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E44
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
just to give a few for examples..

Now lets run the -overall command. Eg: The infinst_autol.exe is located on my desktop for this example..
1. Open CMD as administrator.
2. Type, cd c:/
3. Right click The infinst_autol.exe , properties , copy the location.. Eg. C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop.
4. Now here is the full command..
C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL Press Enter

cd c:/

C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL

Just the user name getyasome above you will have to change to whatever yours may be.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> I've updated in interactive mode with -overall command.
> 
> -OVERALL
> Updates ALL INF drivers on all available devices
> even if third party drivers are currently installed.
> This flag works in Interactive Mode only.
> 
> What does this mean???
> 
> infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL
> 
> You will notice that the Intel Chipset software installs more INFs compared to just running the setup alone without the -OVERALL switch.
> 
> Have a look at these if you use the .exe.. eg. the regular way..
> 
> Intel(R) Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E44
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
> just to give a few for examples..
> 
> Now lets run the -overall command. Eg: The infinst_autol.exe is located on my desktop for this example..
> 1. Open CMD as administrator.
> 2. Type, cd c:/
> 3. Right click The infinst_autol.exe , properties , copy the location.. Eg. C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop.
> 4. Now here is the full command..
> C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL Press Enter
> 
> cd c:/
> 
> C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL
> 
> Just the user name getyasome above you will have to change to whatever yours may be.


Excuse my ignorance, but what does this mean exactly?

I can't vouch personally whether it's worth updating (in response to the prevous poster), but I personally just prefer to have the most up to date files available, so I replace the newer with older versions I have for when I re-install windows (which happens a lot, because I'm OCD)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> I've updated in interactive mode with -overall command.
> 
> -OVERALL
> Updates ALL INF drivers on all available devices
> even if third party drivers are currently installed.
> This flag works in Interactive Mode only.
> 
> What does this mean???
> 
> infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL
> 
> You will notice that the Intel Chipset software installs more INFs compared to just running the setup alone without the -OVERALL switch.
> 
> Have a look at these if you use the .exe.. eg. the regular way..
> 
> Intel(R) Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E44
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22
> Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
> just to give a few for examples..
> 
> Now lets run the -overall command. Eg: The infinst_autol.exe is located on my desktop for this example..
> 1. Open CMD as administrator.
> 2. Type, cd c:/
> 3. Right click The infinst_autol.exe , properties , copy the location.. Eg. C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop.
> 4. Now here is the full command..
> C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL Press Enter
> 
> cd c:/
> 
> C:\Users\getyasome\Desktop\infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL
> 
> Just the user name getyasome above you will have to change to whatever yours may be.


Yes, I read about flags , maybe that is why my PCI one is MS still
all HW you posted above shows MS as drivers under driver details , even though Intel is listed on first page (driver tab) .So nothing was really updated in past updates (when I ran setup) .

Intel readme says to use device manager , find PCI bridge and update through update driver tab , I take it no one does this ?
here readme info for installing after OS is installed .

""Some Intel(R) chipset platforms already are supported by
Windows 7* so it may not be necessary to use the INF
files provided by this software to update Windows 7*.

The following steps describe the installation process of
the Windows 7* INF files. You may need to repeat these
steps to update all Intel(R) chipset devices not supported
by Windows 7*.

1. Copy the contents of the
\XXXX\Win7
directory to the root directory A removable media,
such as a USB flash drive (UFD) or floppy disk (A:\).

NOTE:
XXXX is the directory name for the chipset
of interest. Refer to Section 8 for more details.

2. Close all programs currently running on the system.
3. Click on Start.
4. Select Settings.
5. Select the Control Panel.
6. Double-click on the System icon.
7. Click on the Hardware tab.
8. Click on the Device Manager button.
9. Select "Devices by connection" under the View menu.
10. Click on MPS Uniprocessor PC -OR- MPS
Multiprocessor PC.

NOTE:
Only one of the above items will be
displayed for a given system.

11. Click on PCI bus.
12. Right-click on the line containing the description
PCI standard host CPU bridge
-or-
PCI standard ISA bridge
-or-
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
-or-
PCI System Management Bus
-or-
Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
-or-
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
(This line will be selected.)
13. Select Properties from the pull-down menu.
14. Click on the Driver tab.
15. Click on the Update Driver button.
16. Windows 7* will launch the Upgrade Device .
Driver Wizard. Select Browse my computer for the driver software.
17. Enter "A:\" in the Combo Box.
18. Ensure that the Include Subfolders checkbox is checked.
19. Select Next.
20. The window Will Display the Device that was installed.
21. Select Close.
22. Reboot the system if prompted to do so.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> snip


What are you guys talking about here? The latest drivers are actually from MS Update if you go device manager > update drivers, and not from intel?
There's some tools that allow you to backup installed drivers, so I can do that and make sure I have the latest for my next format.

There's "Double Driver" and "Driver Backup" (don't require installation) that I've been trying out.


----------



## Edkiefer

no, My understanding is if you just run setup on an already updated OS , that it won't really install the Intel chipset drivers unless there no driver installed for that device .
So the way I see it , even if you run setup the MS drivers don't get updated with Intel , or the detailed driver tab would show intels 9.x.xxxx driver .

So as getyasome posted running with flag -overall forces a update even if 3rd party driver is installed .

The part I posted about doing it manually from deivice manager i did not try but from reading Intels readme I would assume same thing, it will update with Intels .

My system runs fine so no big worry about it but i have seen this come up in many forums to use flag to really install/update driver .


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> no, My understanding is if you just run setup on an already updated OS , that it won't really install the Intel chipset drivers unless there no driver installed for that device .
> So the way I see it , even if you run setup the MS drivers don't get updated with Intel , or the detailed driver tab would show intels 9.x.xxxx driver .
> 
> So as getyasome posted running with flag -overall forces a update even if 3rd party driver is installed .
> 
> The part I posted about doing it manually from deivice manager i did not try but from reading Intels readme I would assume same thing, it will update with Intels .
> 
> My system runs fine so no big worry about it but i have seen this come up in many forums to use flag to really install/update driver .


Would a (slightly simpler) option be to create a shortcut to the installer, and add the -overall flag at the end of the source file destination, then run as admin?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Would a (slightly simpler) option be to create a shortcut to the installer, and add the -overall flag at the end of the source file destination, then run as admin?


I have seen that used to, just make shortcut and add switch flag to end .

I guess only way to test would be run setup first, see what drivers are installed then try shortcut method .


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I have seen that used to, just make shortcut and add switch flag to end .
> 
> I guess only way to test would be run setup first, see what drivers are installed then try shortcut method .


Would it matter if you just went ahead and installed them all with the -OVERALL flag (that' what you mean by 'switch' flag?) to save bother checking version changes etc? Or could it somehow cause problems if it isn't required?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Would it matter if you just went ahead and installed them all with the -OVERALL flag (that' what you mean by 'switch' flag?) to save bother checking version changes etc? Or could it somehow cause problems if it isn't required?


that is what the -overall flag will do when you add it to chipset driver installer .exe .
It will update all hardware even if 3rd party drivers have been installed , MS ones .

looking at device manager is just to see if they really did update , that part is in readme to at end .
Here more info too, seems you need to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers to for HD .

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2310201

Edit: after reading this I am not sure its even needed unless you upgraded Hardware .

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2305711


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is what the -overall flag will do when you add it to chipset driver installer .exe .
> It will update all hardware even if 3rd party drivers have been installed , MS ones .
> 
> looking at device manager is just to see if they really did update , that part is in readme to at end .
> Here more info too, seems you need to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers to for HD .
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2310201


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is what the -overall flag will do when you add it to chipset driver installer .exe .
> It will update all hardware even if 3rd party drivers have been installed , MS ones .
> 
> looking at device manager is just to see if they really did update , that part is in readme to at end .
> Here more info too, seems you need to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers to for HD .
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2310201


Thanks for the crash-course. Is this only applicable to the chipset drivers, or should it be required for the likes of gigabit ethernet, etc?


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is what the -overall flag will do when you add it to chipset driver installer .exe .
> It will update all hardware even if 3rd party drivers have been installed , MS ones .
> 
> looking at device manager is just to see if they really did update , that part is in readme to at end .
> Here more info too, seems you need to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology Drivers to for HD .
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2310201
> 
> Edit: after reading this I am not sure its even needed unless you upgraded Hardware .
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2305711


Well said Mate..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks for the crash-course. Is this only applicable to the chipset drivers, or should it be required for the likes of gigabit ethernet, etc?


Only chipset as its not normal driver (DLL ) update , for graphic, networking ,SATA , sound you just run installer for each and should be fine .

After reading more as links posted IMO once you run a chipset driver update you probably not need to do it again, unless you changed something , hardware wise or OS, but most do clean OS install .
If you have ? marks in device manager or issues running things then update those but thats basic OS install stuff .


----------



## looniam

bejeezuz, that seems a lot more complicated than going to intel's site and seeing if i need to update anything.

well java has a risk . . .


----------



## Edkiefer

I just tried that site to see what it shows up .
only things it detected for me is chipset, networking all the rest were unknown, like Dgpu , sound , wirerless controller .

It didn't detect HD integrated graphics ,(probably because its not in use. connected ) , didn't show SATA which was odd .

On chipset it also didn't recommend a update even though I have older 9.3 versions , but this goes back to our above posts if you really need, once you have updated .
It only recommended a network update out of all drivers .
Best to check manually like on first page or start from Asus site that give you good baseline for start .

While I have not tested I read if you update past Asus drivers on there site some of the Asus suite utilities for USB and networking will not work properly .
I don't use any of those so can't directly comment on it but I ran across many complaining about Network iControl and it seems installing newer drivers is the cause .


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I just tried that site to see what it shows up .
> only things it detected for me is chipset, networking all the rest were unknown, like Dgpu , sound , wirerless controller .
> 
> It didn't detect HD integrated graphics ,(probably because its not in use. connected ) , didn't show SATA which was odd .
> 
> On chipset it also didn't recommend a update even though I have older 9.3 versions , but this goes back to our above posts if you really need, once you have updated .
> It only recommended a network update out of all drivers .
> Best to check manually like on first page or start from Asus site that give you good baseline for start .
> 
> While I have not tested I read if you update past Asus drivers on there site some of the Asus suite utilities for USB and networking will not work properly .
> I don't use any of those so can't directly comment on it but I ran across many complaining about Network iControl and it seems installing newer drivers is the cause .


What site are you referring to?

By the way, I've found that any ASMedia USB/Sata drivers are over-written by microsoft update ones when you go to device manager and search for updates. I've also found that they seem to work better too. For example I had devices constantly disconnecting/reconnecting with the stand alone driver installs. Same goes for the Wifi/Bluetooth drivers (Maximus V Formula)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> What site are you referring to?
> 
> By the way, I've found that any ASMedia USB/Sata drivers are over-written by microsoft update ones when you go to device manager and search for updates. I've also found that they seem to work better too. For example I had devices constantly disconnecting/reconnecting with the stand alone driver installs. Same goes for the Wifi/Bluetooth drivers (Maximus V Formula)


http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

I have to check on ASMedia USB3 ,that is only one i use ,sata I have disabled, using Intels sata ports .

For me I installed version 1.14.3 and it shows ASMedai drivers in device manager , driver asmbtxhci.sys .Think I am using last one from Asus driver site for USB3.

Edit: do you mean only when you hit update driver button in device manager that MS ones overwrites , I never did that .


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect
> 
> I have to check on ASMedia USB3 ,that is only one i use ,sata I have disabled, using Intels sata ports .
> 
> For me I installed version 1.14.3 and it shows ASMedai drivers in device manager , driver asmbtxhci.sys .Think I am using last one from Asus driver site for USB3.
> 
> Edit: do you mean only when you hit update driver button in device manager that MS ones overwrites , I never did that .


Yeah, that's what I did.

Since then I did a clean install of Win 8.1 Enterprise and didnt' install any ASMedia drivers and just did the find update in device manager for them.

The MS one I have for USB is v6.3.9600.16384 http://i.imgur.com/hZTJSh1.png


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I did.
> 
> Since then I did a clean install of Win 8.1 Enterprise and didnt' install any ASMedia drivers and just did the find update in device manager for them.
> 
> The MS one I have for USB is v6.3.9600.16384 http://i.imgur.com/hZTJSh1.png


Yes, that is way newer than the ASMedia USB3 driver I have (2011) , I am sure there newer ones but that MS one for win8.1 is probably newest my guess .

I guess it found them off the install of win8.1 .


----------



## daffy.duck

What SATA controllers has the P8Z77-V LX?
Am supposed to get one next week, together with an SSD and was wondering which port to plug it into.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> What SATA controllers has the P8Z77-V LX?
> Am supposed to get one next week, together with an SSD and was wondering which port to plug it into.


looks like only Intel 2x- Sata6gb/s and 4x- Sata3gb/s

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LX/#specifications

there a manual you can DL too .

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LX/#support


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> looks like only Intel 2x- Sata6gb/s and 4x- Sata3gb/s
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LX/#specifications
> 
> there a manual you can DL too .
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LX/#support


Thanks. Thought as much. Just needed confirmation.
Didn't want any Marvell controller


----------



## ccRicers

After a water loop install, my graphics card won't work on my P8Z77-i Deluxe. I have also recently cleared the CMOS for some system ram issues.

Under the PCIe settings in the BIOS, its only PCIe port shows as "Not Present". The graphics card is already installed in the slot. Did something screw up the PCIe settings when I cleared the CMOS or is it possible I have a dead slot?


----------



## error-id10t

Sounds more like a dead card. I've seen that on my card, had to RMA, no way to recover it. You could always try and put back the normal cooler and see if that somehow fixes it but seeing as it's not being found at all.. I fear it's dead.

If you have another card, easy way to confirm.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Sounds more like a dead card. I've seen that on my card, had to RMA, no way to recover it. You could always try and put back the normal cooler and see if that somehow fixes it but seeing as it's not being found at all.. I fear it's dead.
> 
> If you have another card, easy way to confirm.


Oh man, I hope not. I bought it used and still payed a premium for the card. I'd rather see the mobo's PCIe slot dead as it would be cheaper to replace that board.

There's several variables that could be at work here- my PSU had a power surge and the PCI-e cables stopped working. Or like you said the card stopped working probably from the water shorting it out.

I did experience a bit of leaking when I ran the loop for the first time but it was from the connection between the pump and reservoir, away from the card. I had paper towels everywhere and they didn't get wet on the GPU and motherboard.

I have HD 4670 somewhere put away that I could test. I would need to take apart the water loop, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## LtMatt

Thanks for this thread SimpleTech, was very handy for me and my new P8Z77 motherboard.


----------



## paradoxum

My 5950 failed about a month or two ago now, I sold the waterblock I had for it after trying to get it working but it just seemed totally dead, so I just have the board now. Anyway I just wanted to see if anyone thinks it might be the mobo PCI-E lanes (all of them?) before I buy a new card.

It was showing up as detected in the bios, so I guess that rules out the board really (?), but there was no output via the HDMI or DVI ports, I tried changing the BIOS setting to Auto, PCI-E, or iGPU etc as the default output method, tried booting with the iGPU, and then connecting the card when I was in windows, one time I managed to get it to display, but my PC seemed to freeze, and after that I couldn't get any picture from it at all.

There's also the fact that the power cables for it (or the ports on the card, or the PSU, I couldn't tell) made a crackle/shorting noise sometimes. Tried different PCI-E connectors on my PSU with a different set of cables too (fully modular PSU).

So I'm fairly sure the card was dead, if it did get shorted out somehow could that have impacted the PCIE lane in any way, for when I do buy a new card?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> My 5950 failed about a month or two ago now, I sold the waterblock I had for it after trying to get it working but it just seemed totally dead, so I just have the board now. Anyway I just wanted to see if anyone thinks it might be the mobo PCI-E lanes (all of them?) before I buy a new card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It was showing up as detected in the bios, so I guess that rules out the board really (?), but there was no output via the HDMI or DVI ports, I tried changing the BIOS setting to Auto, PCI-E, or iGPU etc as the default output method, tried booting with the iGPU, and then connecting the card when I was in windows, one time I managed to get it to display, but my PC seemed to freeze, and after that I couldn't get any picture from it at all.
> 
> There's also the fact that the power cables for it (or the ports on the card, or the PSU, I couldn't tell) made a crackle/shorting noise sometimes. Tried different PCI-E connectors on my PSU with a different set of cables too (fully modular PSU).
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm fairly sure the card was dead, if it did get shorted out somehow could that have impacted the PCIE lane in any way, for when I do buy a new card?


If the iGPU won't even boot normally for video that would mean it could be either the CPU, Motherboard, or PSU.
Considering the iGPU on boot would take very little power I would then rule out the PSU and unless you are significantly overclocking the CPU, the CPU is pretty tough, I would then suspect the motherboard.

Easy to diagnose if you have some extra hardware to swap in and test though.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If the iGPU won't even boot normally for video that would mean it could be either the CPU, Motherboard, or PSU.
> Considering the iGPU on boot would take very little power I would then rule out the PSU and unless you are significantly overclocking the CPU, the CPU is pretty tough, I would then suspect the motherboard.
> 
> Easy to diagnose if you have some extra hardware to swap in and test though.


Old reply, but turned out the card was dead. Tried it it multiple PCIE lanes, different cables, different ports on the PSU, did a PSU self-test (AXI1200), bought a new card and it works fine.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Deleted. Bug Fixed.


----------



## desoto

Hello there.
I have MB P8Z77-V and recently in my MB all USB 2 connections died.
I can't figure out why. I have update previous version BIOS (2003). Doesn't work. USB 2 still died.
I installed the BIOS by default. Nothing.
During starting the computer can't see USB 2 devices which I connected (flashdrive, CD-drive with usb connection and etc,.)
Windows 7 can't see USB 2 connection. In Device manager there are only USB 3 connections.
USB 3 connections work fine.
1. Is it possible that USB 2 connections died in my MB but the rest of system is OK?

Thank you.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desoto*
> 
> Hello there.
> I have MB P8Z77-V and recently in my MB all USB 2 connections died.
> I can't figure out why. I have update previous version BIOS (2003). Doesn't work. USB 2 still died.
> I installed the BIOS by default. Nothing.
> During starting the computer can't see USB 2 devices which I connected (flashdrive, CD-drive with usb connection and etc,.)
> Windows 7 can't see USB 2 connection. In Device manager there are only USB 3 connections.
> USB 3 connections work fine.
> 1. Is it possible that USB 2 connections died in my MB but the rest of system is OK?
> 
> Thank you.


I guess it could be, but first try this , as it has helped others with flaky USB ports .
Turn off system , pull PSU cord from wall .
Let set for while (like 10min -1hr) , also hit power button with cord not plugged in . (you could also pull battery/clear cmos ) .
The plug system back and power up and see if USB is there .


----------



## desoto

Thank you for your advice. But still USB 2 is not working. I had to buy PCI USB 2. Now I have USB 2 connections through PCI.
It's very strange that broken USB 2 is not affect to the rest system cause they are all (USB 3, SATA, etc.) come from one chip.


----------



## FastLinkMan

hello









For Asus p8z77-VLX mobo in the op post i find this *chipset driver*: Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017

is working with win 7(x64)?


----------



## looniam

i suggest using the driver update utility on intel's site:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## brimur

Hi guys,
I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade the 802.11n Wi-Fi Go! card that came with my Z77-V Deluxe with a 802.11AC Wi-Fi Go! card like the one the Z87/Z97/X79 has. I see a couple on EBay.

I tried asking this question of ASUS "Tech Support" twice and kept getting unhelpful responses like...
Quote:


> I would recommend installing any PCI Express drivers, that you can find in the list below ( Page 4 ):
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_DELUXE/P8Z77-V-DELUXE_Device_QVL.pdf>


Thanks
B


----------



## wcndave

Talking f the wifi go card, i disabled mine in AI suite as it just didn't work (i had the antenna in), and I really don't need it.

However in task manager I still see wifigo server.

This takes up RAM/CPU + boot time. How can i disable it more than erm, disabling it?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## phre0n

Welp, my first P8Z77-V died about a month ago or so, RMA'd it and asus sent me what seems to be a pretty dang close to a brand new board.. so far so good!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcndave*
> 
> Talking f the wifi go card, i disabled mine in AI suite as it just didn't work (i had the antenna in), and I really don't need it.
> 
> However in task manager I still see wifigo server.
> 
> This takes up RAM/CPU + boot time. How can i disable it more than erm, disabling it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


I couldn't get wifi to work either, I think my problem was couldn't install drivers, but i didn't really look into it as I don't need it .

Here a few things I would try .
Uninstall anything wireless or wifi .
Look at startup processes in autoruns or MSconfig and stop/disable it .

Last check device manager and see if you can locate wifi card , try view device by connection .


----------



## mystixa

Well these are still great boards. Time to see if anyone is still listening. I just got done reading through this entire thread from the beginning to make sure I didn't miss anything. Its pretty epic.

Ive been thinking of attempting what been suggested towards the end of this thread since when I first got mine. I have a p8z77-v Pro. The difference that I would like to change between this and the deluxe is the bluetooth feature that is provided by a tiny addin card.

There are different addins for the pro and deluxe. I got the dual wifi/bluetooth card and added it to my motherboard in the hopes of a simple upgrade. It wasnt to be though. The wifi works fine, but nothing as far as the BT goes. Towards the end I came to the conclusion its a bios problem.

The common suggestion is theres a whitelist, somewhat like a laptop ommonly has for wireless. In my look at pictures of the deluxe bios however there is also a missing section in ours, with no mention of the BT option like there is in the deluxe.

My question:

Is anyone up for helping me discover if this is possible?

Ive looked in MMTool and tried seeing what I could see. I just am not sure enough of the tools to zero in on what I need.

Some info Ive gathered that might help.
Old addin card - part # 0C001-00050200 wifi by broadcom
new card - 0C001-00050200

-Manufacturer: Asus
-Motherboard Model: p8z77 pro
-Bios revision: 2104
-Bios Type: uefi/ ami
-Bios Download Link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-2104.zip
-Current original card (like): PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4359&SUBSYS_850C1043&REV_00
-Card to be added (like): USB\VID_0A5C&PID_21E6&REV_0112 USB\VID_0A5C&PID_21E6

other download bios that might help (to the deluxe model):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-2003.zip

Another possibility I thought of might be working out how to crossflash the bios from deluxe to the pro. Seems like the riskiest option though.

On the cross flashing front.. a safer option might be to just buy a preflashed bios chip off ebay and switch that in to see if it works. ...thoughts?


----------



## Aparition

Anyone still rocking the Z77 series...

Asus has released some more drivers. Anyone like me on the P8Z77-V there are now Windows 10 drivers out from Asus.

It should now be easier to update to Windows 10 if you are moving to 10.


----------



## rexbinary

Absolutely still rocking my Z77. I moved to 10 on release and I haven't yet found a need for any drivers under Windows 10 except for Nvidia video drivers.


----------



## Aparition

Cool. I just made the jump this morning.
The new Win10 drivers form Asus are working for me without problems.

I installed the latest RST driver from Intel, one was not provided in the Win 10 drivers from Asus. This is also working without problems.

I don't use the Wifi stuff, so I have not tested that yet.

Looks like Win 10 has a it's own driver for the onboard Wifi. Working fine alongside my primary Wifi adapter.
I've never use the utility for it though so I can't comment on that.

The Audio drivers from Asus seem to halt downloading half-way through, so i guess I'll work on this later







Win 10 just defaulted to audio over HDMI to my monitor.


----------



## looniam

iirc i usually found it better to go to realtek themselves for the audio drivers:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

and look for:
64bits Vista, Windows7, Windows8, Windows8.1, Windows10 Driver only (Executable file) *R2.79* 2015/6/25 128412k Global


----------



## rexbinary

I think you will find the Realtek drivers installed by Windows 10 are equal to or newer than what is on Realtek's website.


----------



## looniam

^ no EQ. in win10 iirc.


----------



## Shower

Hi guys. 
2 years have passed but I need to resurrect this thread. I've run into a problem and sadly Asus is unable to help me. I've been using my P8Z77-V for years with it's default 0602 Bios. To try something out, I upgraded to the most recent 2104. It was then that Bios stoped to properly support my RAM. I have 4x2GB OCz3x1600r2lv2g. Since the upgrade they can only be run at 1066 MHz and ANY tweaking of their setting in hopes to run them at 1600 MHz works (neither setting the XMP, manual setting or any combination of manual and auto). Any slight change causes the Ram to fail POST and forces me to use the MemOk button. I've downgraded my Bios to 0801 (lowest available version on the Asus P8Z77-V support page) with no success. All the time I've been searching the internet for the 0602. Would be great if anyone who has access to P8Z77-V with default bios, could provide it for me.

*EDIT* Problem solved. Pls delete.


----------



## par

someone installed a new bios mod ?

https://github.com/danielstuart14/ASUS_BIOS_REPO


----------

